# Pakistan Agriculture Developments



## ghazi52

Pakistan Agriculture Developments.


Agriculture plays an important role in generating economic growth, and increased agricultural productivity tends to increase rural employment and help alleviate poverty. A collection of papers on agricultural issues in Pakistan, this book assesses the past performance of Pakistan ' s agriculture sector, analyzes the major issues and constraints facing the sector in recent years, and proposes a strategy for accelerating and sustaining growth in the coming decades.

*Dairy and livestock*

Dairy and livestock segment is 12% of the country’s gross domestic product (GDP) and 56% of its agriculture. With dairy segment alone accounting for 27% of agriculture sector, Pakistan is one of the world’s top five producers of milk having an annual turnover of over 36 billion litres of tradable milk.

By contrast, the majority livestock ownership is at subsistence level, which increases the risk of loss.

“In order to mitigate the risk of losses of small livestock farmers, the government is introducing the Livestock Insurance Scheme for all farmers getting financing for up to 10 cattle,” .

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.





........

...* Agricultural revival in Punjab*






In recent years, the media portrayal and the common perception of the Punjab government’s economic performance suggest a preference for mega projects related to urban infrastructure in central Punjab. The crucial sectors of agriculture, health and education are said to be lower down the scale of priorities.

While the neglect of education and health is a recurrent national story, not specific to Punjab, the failure to address the agricultural crisis in Punjab has implications for the country’s exports, industrial growth and, above all, food security and poverty alleviation. Nearly 69 per cent of the total cropped area of the country is in Punjab, producing over 80 per cent of cotton, wheat and fine rice, besides 63 per cent of sugarcane.

Around 80 per cent of the country’s total exports are concentrated in agricultural commodities and agro-based products. In July- February 2015-2016, exports of rice, raw cotton, cotton yarn and major textile items were all in the red. In manufacturing during July-January 2015-16, the growth of wheat and grain-milling was negative, cotton yarn grew under two per cent and cotton cloth under one per cent.

Deficient demand has reduced tractor production by as much as 47 per cent. Agriculture has suffered not just from the slump in international commodity prices. It is a sector in which overproduction hits the grower (remember the story of the farmer who hanged himself for fear of plenty) and underproduction hits the country. Although agriculture is largely a private-sector activity, the state has to balance these two extremes through a sensible price support policy. In addition, the state has to subsidise relevant research and, when appropriate, inputs.

After the devolution under the 18th Amendment, there is considerable confusion in policy formulation and ownership. This is why the farmers’ package announced by the prime minister has not made much headway. The convening of the Punjab Agriculture Conference 2016 last week has raised hopes of an agricultural revival. The conference made a serious effort to recognise that the prosperity of Punjab depended on the prosperity of the farmer. It brought all the stakeholders together to set the future strategic direction for agriculture, formulate a plan of action for 2016-2018 and thinking up a supportive policy framework. In a vertically operating bureaucracy, a holistic sectoral view involving horizontal coordination is not easy.

Hopefully, the active participation of all the five departments involved — agriculture, livestock, forest, irrigation and food — laid bare the constraints and produced a consensus on a prioritised agenda for 2016-18. Good policy cannot deliver without political will, adequate resources and the capacity to govern and execute. Reputed to be a doer, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif’s presence at the conference signaled political commitment.

The announcement of a hefty Rs100 billion package by him removed the financial constraint. His unequivocal statement that the money will be in addition to the allocations for the existing programmes is a departure from the practice of announcing packages by lumping together existing projects and programmes.

A Kissan Commission is to be set up to oversee the implementation. The chief minister also hoped that the agriculture package would benefit small cultivators. This is crucial, as majority of the cultivators are small landholders. The conference resolved to transform every farmer into a progressive farmer. But there was a presumption that only large farmers can be progressive. Corporate agriculture, a nonstarter so far in Pakistan, was allowed a full session.

There was no discussion on the skewed land distribution, absentee landlordism and the relationship between farm size and productivity. That said, a beginning is in sight to address the neglect of agriculture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Dairy farming in Pakistan and factors affecting Milk Production*

The livestock sector is one of the vibrant sectors of Pakistan. This sector makes important contribution to socioeconomic development of rural household and has significant positive impact on poverty alleviation. More than 35 million people are engaged in this sector for earning their livelihood. It contributes 11.5% to the national GDP and has shown growth rate of 3-4 % over the last years despite unfavourable conditions.

DAIRY PRODUCTION:

Dairy farming has been a prestigious occupation or pre occupation from time immemorial. Dairy production is defined as all those aspects and explicit activities relating to raising of dairy amounts during their various phases of life to get whole some milk successful dairy farming must harness all the available resources into a productive and profitable unit.

Types of dairying:

There are many types of dairying adopted in Pakistan as follows:

Seasonal dairying:

During summer some rural farmers shift to urban and sub-urban areas and during winter when prices low down they come back.

Part-time dairying:

Some low income families employed otherwise in big cities maintain one or two animals to supplement their family income.

Commercial dairy farming:

This type of farming is rare in Pakistan. This type of farm consists of 5-50 animals. The urban and sub urban milk production system is by and large a commercial venture.

Public sector farm:

In all the 4 provinces of Pakistan, provincial live stock and dairy development departments are maintaining the buffalo AND CATTLE FARM for research and are production purposes.

Land grant farms:

A few government farms have been leased to farmers for the purpose of producing pure bred cattle of some dairy breeds of Pakistan. These farmers are mandated to produce and make available pedigreed animals of specific breeds according to their contracts.

Corral dairying:

On these farms, only lactating animals are maintained.

Salvage dairy farming:

It refers to farms where dry animals are taken after lactation to be fed, bred and kept until a few weeks before calving, after which they are again transported to urban and sub-urban areas to join the milking herd.

Factors affecting milk-yield and composition:

1-Changes occurring during a normal lactation:

In general, cows and buffaloes reach their peak milk production about 3 to 6 weeks after parturition then output declines gradually.

2-Day to day variation;

Daily variations in milk yield are caused by excitement, estrus, incomplete milking, diseases or other short term factors.

3-Dry period and body conditions;

A dry period is important for replenishing body reserves. A normal dry period of 6 to 8 weeks should be practiced.

4-Age and seasons of calving;

Milk and fat production of dairy animals increases with age up to 6 to 8 years and then declines.

5-Gestation;

Milk production of dairy animals decreases as pregnancy advances.

6-Calving intervals;

Dairy animals with longer calving intervals produce milk in a single lactation, but those who calve each year produce more milk during their productive life.

7-Milking intervals;

Generally, the animals are milked twice a day at equal milking intervals. A longer interval is associated with lower fat test.

8-Feeding;

Feeding according to recommended allowances is absolutely necessary for exploiting the production potential of the animal. The composition of the feed, physical form of the ration, the concentrate to roughages ratio and the proportion of unsaturated oils or fats in the feed effects the composition of milk.

*SOME TIPS FOR INCREMENT OF MILK PRODUCTION;*

*BREED*

*Sahiwal, red Sindhi and cholistani should be kept and not the exotic species as it is more pronged to diseases.*

SELECTION OF ANIMALS;

Animals should be selected which are free from diseases and well healthy and high yielding.

VACCINATION;

Proper vaccination against various diseases should be practiced at regular intervals.

PREVENTION OF MASTITIS;

It is the inflammation of mammary glands. It is serious problem of dairy animals not only in Pakistan but also in developed countries. It can result in direct and indirect losses to the farmers including an early culling to the animals, decrease milk production, milk that must be discarded and increased vet cost. So it must be prevented.

Use of concentrates and other feedings:

Meals and cakes are high in energy value so these substances fulfill the daily nutrient requirements of animals. They must be used in a proper concentration and other green fodder is excessively provided to the milking stock.

*Water provision*
Clean and fresh water should be provided 3-5 times a day in summer and 2-3 times in winter or as large as animal desires.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Banana cultivation........................Modern techniques

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

vegans ke liye aik aur khushkhabri





_

*Livestock Technology Park To Be Set Up At Pattoki*

The University of Veterinary & Animal Sciences (UVAS) Lahore has planned the park at its Ravi Campus Pattoki, this was informed at a consultative meeting of UVAS here on Friday.
Vice Chancellor UVAS Prof Dr Talat Naseer Pasha and renowned industrialist Syed Yawar Ali jointly chaired the meeting and sought suggestions from the stakeholders about the
technology park.

Speaking on the occasion, the vice chancellor said it was an era of knowledge-based economy and planning the park was a step by the UVAS towards this direction. He said the technology park would contribute enormously to development of livestock, dairy and related
sectors by addressing the issues/problems of these sectors. He said in the establishment of Livestock Technology Park, the UVAS will have partnership/collaboration of Agriculture University Peshawar, Arid Agriculture University Rawalpindi, Sindh Agriculture University Tandojm and Lasbela University of Agriculture, Water and Marine Sciences Baluchistan and the livestock and Dairy Development Department Punjab.

He said that technology park would have components of livestock information management, livestock breeding, genetics and genomics, livestock product development, livestock entrepreneurship,livestock exhibition, technology transfer and display centre etc.

He also spoke about university’s research, training and extension projects and said that the technology park will add value and strengthen these services.

He said the UVAS would also seek input from the University of Engineering and Technology Lahore in this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*USAID to facilitate olive cultivation in Punjab*

RAWALPINDI: Barani Agriculture Research Institute (BARI) has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with USAID to establish an Olive Research Center (ORC) at Chakwal to conduct research to facilitate private sector investment.

The signing took place at a meeting with the Olive Development Group and was held at BARI in Chakwal. Agriculture Department Secretary Capt. (Retired) Muhammad Mahmood, Provincial Director for USAID/Lahore Alyson McFarland, and sector stakeholders witnessed the signing. The Olive Development Group serves as a platform for the emerging olive sector in Punjab and represents an integrated approach to sector development based on quick decision-making, rapid advocacy for policy reforms, and investment mobilization and job creation avenues," said Ms. Alyson McFarland. "USAID is pleased to support the development of the Potohar region as an olive valley."

Secretary Mahmood said, "The Government of Punjab realizes the significance of the socio-economic opportunities offered by the olive-producing regions in the Potohar Valley of Punjab. Today's meeting of the Olive Development Group highlights the government's commitment to facilitate private sector stakeholders in taking an active part in the olive sector development in Punjab." The Olive Development Group, created by the Government of Punjab with the support of USAID's Punjab Enabling Environment Project, works with public and private sector entities to improve the business environment of the olive sector in Punjab. The ODG is chaired by Secretary Mahmood and is comprised of representatives from the olive value chain, academia, and industry associations. The Government of Punjab provides more than two million plants free of cost over five years to develop the Potohar Valley and catalyze 15,000 cultivated acres.

USAID's Punjab Enabling Environment Project is a five-year, $15 million project to improve the business environment in the livestock, dairy and horticulture sectors of Punjab. BARI, Chakwal was established in 1979 to resolve the agricultural challenges of barani [rain-fed] areas. In addition to establishing the ORC, PEEP is introducing international olive oil standards, developing standard operating procedures for registration of olive nurseries, and supporting a feasibility study on olive farming.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan stands 5th in sugarcane production*

ISLAMABAD - Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research (NFS&R), Sikandar Hayat Khan Bosan has said that sugarcane is an imperative cash crop and Pakistan is on the 5th position in the world for sugarcane production.

Addressing the seminar on “Mobile Sugarcane Crusher” by National Agriculture Research Centre (NARC) here on Thursday, Sikandar Hayat Bosan said that Punjab is the foremost province in sugarcane production, which contributes about 68% of the total sugarcane production.

Appreciating the efforts of agricultural scientists, he suggested that such a mechanism be devised which can cater to one of the biggest challenges which our country is facing. He further said that the challenge is to increase the amount and availability of our labors, by introduction of specially designed machinery. His main emphasis was the reduction of difficulties that poor farmers are facing.

Director General (DG), Engineering Division Dr. Nadeem Amjad in his remarks mentioned that a major part of sugarcane is crushed at farm level to produce gur, shakkar and brown sugar (khand). Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) is a traditional gur making zone of the country. They just not only make Gur for domestic use but also export to Afghanistan for foreign exchange earnings. He further said that the farmer can earn 57% more profit by making gur than selling the sugarcane to sugar mill. At the end of his speech he said thanks to the audience and chief guest.

DG NARC, Dr Muhammad Azeem Khan said that sugar industry is the second largest agro based industry in Pakistan comprising 86 sugar mills, where over 50 million tons of sugarcane is crushed annually. The gur-making process has been an important cottage industry of Pakistan.

Senior Director (NARC), Dr Tanveer Ahmad said at the occasion that Agricultural and Biological Engineering Institute, (NARC) Islamabad has designed and developed a new version of farm level sugarcane crusher for gur making. The crusher consists of six (6) horizontal rollers powered by a 30-hp diesel engine. He explains to the formers that this crusher is mounted on a trolley for easy transportation from one field to the other.

Besides Minister NFSR, chairman PARC, Dr. Munir Ahmad, DG NARC, Dr. Muhammad Azeem Khan, the seminar was also attended by Dr. Nadeem Amjad, Dr. Naveed Ahmad Senior Director ABEI- (NARC) and farmers.


*Ghee, oil production up by 2.6pc, 2.05pc in nine months*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Domestic production of vegetable ghee and cooking oil during first three quarter of current financial year increased by 2.86 percent and 2.5 percent respectively as compared the production of corresponding period of last year. According the computation of Quantum Index Numbers of large scale manufacturing industries, during the period from July-March, 2016-17 domestic production of vegetable ghee grew by 2.68 percent and 955,610 tons of ghee manufactured as compared the production of 930,676 tons produced in same period of last year. During the month of March, 2017, about 105,226 tons vegetable ghee manufactured as compared the manufacturing of 105,083 tons of same month last year. Meanwhile, about 290,885 tons of cooking oil produced in last 9 months of current financial year as compared the production of 285,017 tons of same period last year. Domestic production of cooking oil in month of March was recorded at 33,482 tons as against the production of 32,238 tons of same mont last year.

*During last nine months, blended tea production also grew by 5.34 percent as about 111,577 tones of tea were produced as compared the production of 105,923 tons of same period last year.*

On month on month basis, about 12,972 tons blended tea produced in March, 2017 as compared the production of 12,142 tons of same month last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mango cultivation area on rise*

MULTAN - Despite mango orchards cutting for residential purpose in suburban areas of various cities of South Punjab, the cultivation area of mangoes is on the rise continuously.

This was said by Mango Research Station (MRS) In-charge Abdul Ghaffar Grewal. "In past, mango growers were not taking too much interest in improving mango cultivation area because these were not highly paid. Now they are ambitious to enhance cultivation area as they are earning handsome amount by exporting this fruit", he informed.

According to crop reporting sources, mangoes orchards were located at an area of 117,000 hectares in the province during year 2011-12 while the cultivation area increased to 180,000 hectares in 2015-16. The mango crop is turning into industry and offering handsome returns to growers, he added. To a query about enhanced area of mango, the MRS in-charge informed that different programmes including Australia Pakistan Agriculture Sector Linkages Program (ASLP), USAID, and Punjab Agriculture department provided much needed facilitation for quality fruit, imparted training to growers how to manage orchards and follow export standards. The income of growers has increased manifolds and this is basic reason behind increase in cultivation area, he added.

The expert further said that millions of mango plants are being planted annually in South Punjab. He said that there are over 35 mango nurseries in the city, adding that almost every nursery sells more than 50,000 plants during season.

Besides this, Mango Research Institute (MRI) and Mango Research Stations are also providing nursery to growers.

He further added that he himself knows over 100 progressive growers who have enhanced mango cultivation remarkably. The future of mango crop is much bright, he stated adding that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will enhance export of the delicious fruit. He claimed Pakistani growers will find large space in international markets.

http://nation.com.pk/business/19-Jun...n-area-on-rise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Telenor and PITB Set to Digitize Agriculture in Pakistan*

Telenor Pakistan, one of Pakistan’s leading telecom and digital service providers, along with Telenor Microfinance Bank, has joined hands with Agriculture Department of the Government of Punjab and the Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) for the “Connected Agriculture Platform Punjab” program.

Telenor Pakistan and PITB Join Hands to Digitize Agriculture Sector

PITB seeks to capitalize on the immense potential offered by Digital Mobile technology, smartphone penetration and branchless mobile banking services to uplift the Agriculture Economy of the province. Telenor Pakistan, being the largest cellular operator and mobile financial services provider in the rural areas of the Punjab, has positioned itself as the ideal partner for this project.

As part of the program, Interest-Free Loans to small holder farmers will be disbursed through EasyPaisa Mobile Wallets while Telenor will also develop a digital platform comprising multiple mobile and web apps to help millions of farmers in Punjab to improve their yield through easily accessible advisory of modern agriculture practices and improved access to agri experts and agriculture input providers.

According to estimates, Punjab has over 10 Million farmers out of which approximately 2 Million are already using smartphones and the number is growing every day.

The Connected Agriculture Platform Punjab (CAPP) aims to revolutionize agriculture practices across the province by connecting all stakeholders in the Agriculture Value Chain including but not limited to agriculture input providers, research institutions, commodity buyers, supply chain services provider, and agriculture extension workers.

As part of CAPP Program, 500,000 plus eligible farmers will also get 3G/4G-enabled smartphones along with free SIM cards and data bundles. To enable farmers to utilize the full potential of this platform, hundreds of facilitation centers and booths will be established across the province and training of thousands of farmers and creating Digital App Gurus at each Mosa/Village level.

“By providing easy access to financial aid, fast internet connectivity, and expert advice, this initiative would bridge the gap between farmers and the information they need to maximize their production capabilities.” – Irfan Wahab Khan, CEO, Telenor Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs29.560m plant installed to produce olive oil*

ISLAMABAD - Barani Agriculture Research Institute (BARI) Chakwal has installed an extra virgin olive extraction plant to produce world class olive oil.

The extraction plant has been imported from Italy with a total cost of Rs29.560 million, which has the fruit deleafing, washing system, crushing mill and transfer pump, Head of BARI Dr Ahmad Tariq said.

Talking to APP here on Wednesday, he said the initiative aimed at facilitating the growers as well as encouraging them to cultivate oil seed for enhancing edible oil production in the country.

He said the plant had the capacity of 500 kg per hour oil extraction and it was expected to extract about 10 ton of the olive during the current season starting from the third week of current month.

He informed that during the last year about 4 ton olive was extracted as the plant had capacity of extracting 50 kg per hour only. He said the olive trees had been planted over 3,166 acres of land in Potohar region of Punjab province to reduce dependence on oil imports and bring the marginal agriculture land under cultivation to alleviate poverty from the country.

As many as 428,000 olive saplings had been planted under the five year 2015-20 Olive Valley Project, he added. Under the project, as much as 15,000 acres of land would be brought under the olive cultivation by planting about 2 million olive saplings.

The main purpose of the project was to enhance the olive oil production by bringing the waste and marginal land under its cultivation, he added.

Reducing the reliance on imported olive oil to fulfil the domestic consumption as well as to encourage the local industry was the other purpose of the project, he added. He informed that the government of Punjab, in collaboration with the international development partners and donor agencies, had initiated a five-year 'Olive Valley Project', in order to enhance the olive oil production in the country. He said the Potohar Region was declared olive valley and olive plantation was started in six districts including Rawalpindi, Jehlum, Chakwal, Khoshab and Attock.

The government, he said, was providing free of cost olive plants to growers, besides 60 percent subsidy on the installation of drip-irrigation and 70 percent subsidy on the water resource development. He said under the project, rural women were also trained on producing by-products of olive like olive jam, pickle and oil to promote the industry. It may be recalled here that Pakistan has spent $1.748 billion on the import of about 2,409,220 metric ton olive oil in 11 months during the last financial year.

http://nation.com.pk/business/20-Jul...duce-olive-oil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s first hybrid rice research centre opens at ICCBS*






The vice chancellor of the University of Karachi, Professor Dr Muhammad Ajmal Khan, inaugurated the Sino-Pakistan Hybrid Rice Research Centre (SPHRRC) at the International Centre for Chemical and Biological Sciences (ICCBS), KU, on Wednesday.

The audience was informed that it was first of its kind centre in the country and had been set up at a cost of Rs150 million on the premises of the country’s leading research establishment of the ICCBS.

“The research centre has state-of-the-art research facilities, including NMR spectroscopes, plant tissue culture technology, genomics and greenhouses.” The curtain-opening ceremony was attended by ICCBS Patron-in-Chief Professor Dr Atta-ur-Rahman, Consul General of China in Karachi Wang Yu, China National Rice Research Institute (CNRRI) of Hangzhou’s Director General Professor Dr Cheng Shihua and ICCBS Director Professor Dr Muhammad Iqbal Choudhary.

The provincial governor, Mohammad Zubair, who had consented to be the chief guest in the opening ceremony, could not attend the event due to some reasons. Meanwhile, speaking at the inaugural ceremony of SPHRRC, held at the Professor Salimuzzaman Siddiqui Auditorium, ICCBS, the varsity’s VC said that Pakistan needed to make a massive investment in science and technology for a long period to entertain the desired progress.

He maintained that substantial development of any country or nation was associated with the true commitment of its leadership and enormous investment. “China is an excellent example, which made an unbelievable progress in a limited time.”

He observed that true promise and vision of Chinese leadership, as well as huge investment, got China on the top among the developed countries. Earlier, Professor Dr Atta-ur-Rahman said that Pakistan had 100 million young people (below the age of 20) in its total population, which needed to be educated and trained.

He pointed out that natural resources had lost their importance and been replaced by quality human resources that contributed towards high-tech industrial development. Talking about the drastic cut in the higher education budget, he said that the finance ministry had slashed the development budget of all universities of Pakistan by more than 60 percent.

He said the government had left the universities of Pakistan in a shocking state of disarray by reducing the budget. He observed that for any country there were four pillars of progress, including high quality education, science and technology, innovation and entrepreneurship, and vision and strategy of leadership

Chinese Consul General Wang Yu said that Pakistan was famous for its high quality rice, while China was great importer of high quality Pakistani rice. Talking about the hybrid rice centre, he observed that the ICCBS owned highly qualified scholars and state-of-the-art research equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Urea off-take up by 103 pc in June*



LAHORE - As per numbers released by National Fertilizer Development Centre (NFDC), urea off-take numbers for the month of June 2017 clocked in at 1,060,000 tons, up 79 percent annually and 103 percent monthly. The numbers remained in line with market expectations.

DAP off-take also fell in line with expectations and clocked in at 112,000 tons, posting increase of 161 percent annually and 61 percent monthly. Strong numbers can be attributed to depressed urea prices and pre-buying by dealers in anticipation of price hike from reduction in urea subsidy by the government. It is believed that sales are likely to revert to normal levels during 2H2017

Cumulatively during 6M2017, urea off-take has posted increase of 51 percent YoY to clock in at 2,752,000 tons whereas DAP off-take during the same period posted increase of 21 percent YoY to stand at 590,000 tons. The industry ended the month with inventory in-hand of 1,084k tons, down 35 percent YoY. The inventory levels are expected to pick up going forward again as Kharif sowing season reaches conclusion. During the month of June 2017, Fatima Fertilizers (FATIMA) remained the star performer with urea sales of 152,000 tons (+426%/+107% YoY/MoM) followed by Engro Fertilizers (EFERT) with off-take of 318,000 tons (+168%/129% YoY/MoM).

Exports continued in June 2017 as well with all mainstream manufacturers namely Fauji Fertilizer (FFC), FATIMA and EFERT exporting quantities of 5,000 tons, 7,000 tons and 43,000 tons respectively.

http://nation.com.pk/business/30-Jul...-103pc-in-june
...........


*Pakistan Among the Top Countries Where Biotechnology Has Thrived*

Pakistan has been ranked seventh among the 26 countries growing biotech crops.

This fact was presented as part ‘Global Status of Commercialisation Biotech/GM Crops: 2016’ report at the International Centre for Chemical and Biological Sciences (ICCBS) of Karachi University.

Out of the 3 million hectares that are used for agriculture in the country, Pakistan achieved a 97% adoption of Insect Resistant (IR) biotech cotton, which roughly equates to around 2.9 million hectares.

Having achieved this milestone last year, the stakeholders are looking for an economic boost through biotech varieties of Maize.

https://propakistani.pk/2017/07/31/p...ology-thrived/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Int’l Poultry Expo kicks off*

LAHORE - Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Malik Sikandar Hayat Khan Bosan has said that poultry industry is making a tremendous contribution in bridging the gap between the supply and demand of meat protein.

He said the government will take up the poultry industry’s problems on priority basis, helping the industry to exploit its true potential. He was addressing the media and representatives of poultry industry at the inauguration of Pakistan Poultry Association’s (PPA) International Poultry Expo 2017 at the Expo Centre Lahore.

He said that the government was working for provision of level-playing field for all industries and creating a win-win situation for the country and business, and the poultry industry’s contribution in this regard had always been encouraging. Addressing inaugural ceremony, the chief organiser Abdul Haye Mehta said that commercial or modern poultry in Pakistan is one of the largest agro based segment of Pakistan, having an investment of more than Rs730 billion.

About 25,000 poultry farms have been established in Pakistan. Moreover, the annual growth rate of poultry production is about 10 percent while 40 percent of the total meat is being procured from poultry products. Furthermore, other poultry products that are producing annually in Pakistan are followed by table eggs 9,410 million; chicken meat 954 metric tons.

The International Poultry Expo (IPEX) was arranged from August 24 to 26, 2017 at Expo Centre, Lahore. On the occasion, different local and international poultry companies, poultry feed manufacturers, poultry farm consultants and poultry equipment manufacturing companies exhibited their products in this expo.


----------



## ghazi52

*Three olive procurement centres established in Rawalpindi*

RAWALPINDI/ SIALKOT (APP): The provincial agriculture department has established three olive procurement centers in Rawalpindi division. 

According to the Director Arid Agriculture Research Centre, Mr Tariq, all the growers of Chakwal, Attock and Fateh Jang have been asked to bring graded olive fruits to the authorized procurement centers set up in their areas for having better financial returns. 

Meanwhile, the procurement centers have been providing crates to the farmers for packing the fruit. 

According to the agriculture experts, soil and environment of the Potohar region is best suited for growing of the cash crop of olive in the province. 

They have recommended that the growers may switch over to grow olives. Meanwhile, Livestock Department has given essential training about livestock caring to 1,040 male and female farmers in Narowal district, with a stipend of Rs 5,600 each.

According to Assistant Director Livestock Narowal Dr Saima Irum Syed, the training would help farmers take the best care of their cattle-heads. It will ensure their better growth and development in the local livestock sector, she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khail007

ghazi52 said:


> *Three olive procurement centres established in Rawalpindi*
> 
> RAWALPINDI/ SIALKOT (APP): The provincial agriculture department has established three olive procurement centers in Rawalpindi division.
> 
> According to the Director Arid Agriculture Research Centre, Mr Tariq, all the growers of Chakwal, Attock and Fateh Jang have been asked to bring graded olive fruits to the authorized procurement centers set up in their areas for having better financial returns.
> 
> Meanwhile, the procurement centers have been providing crates to the farmers for packing the fruit.
> 
> According to the agriculture experts, soil and environment of the Potohar region is best suited for growing of the cash crop of olive in the province.
> 
> They have recommended that the growers may switch over to grow olives. Meanwhile, Livestock Department has given essential training about livestock caring to 1,040 male and female farmers in Narowal district, with a stipend of Rs 5,600 each.
> 
> According to Assistant Director Livestock Narowal Dr Saima Irum Syed, the training would help farmers take the best care of their cattle-heads. It will ensure their better growth and development in the local livestock sector, she added.



Thanks for this valuable thread, the vital information about one of the pillars of motherland 's economy in one thread. Its like 'کوزے میں دریا'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Businessmen eying Chinese market for mango export*


BEIJING - keeping in view the high demand of Pakistani mangoes in the Chinese market, Pakistani business community is planning to export up to 3,000 tons of mangoes to China from next year, Roshan Enterprises Chairman Khalid Ejaz Qureshi said.

“We have received a positive response from China about Pakistani mangoes and as a result, we are planning to export 2,000 to 3,000 tons mangoes to big Chinese market from next year,” he told APP. He said the mango export would depend on air logistics and support of other departments concerned. “We are negotiating with the airline in this regard,” he added.

At present, mangoes are heavily exported to Middle East, Europe, US and Hong Kong from Pakistan and now Chinese market is open for Pakistani mangoes, he added. He said that Pakistani mangoes having more than 400 varieties are considered one of the best in the world. The most popular commercial varieties are different in colours and sizes and each with a distinct flavour and taste. Mango called as king of fruits in Pakistan, is grown in Punjab and Sindh and is available in the markets in abundant from May to September.

Mango is mainly used as fresh but it is also used in preparing different derivative such as jams, squash, milkshake and ice cream. This fruit is also dried and canned while raw mango is used preparing pickles. ‘Chaunsa’ and ‘Sindhri’ are popular varieties and stand up amongst mangoes with golden yellow colour. The ripe fruit is soft almost and has an aromatic pleasant sweet flavour.

It may be mentioned here that Pakistani exporters Khalid Ejaz Qureshi of Roshan Enterprises and Mazhar Abro of Sindh Mango Growers and Exporters Association have recently organised a 'mango show' in collaboration with Pakistan Horticulture Development and Export Company at Pakistan Embassy in Beijing to introduce Pakistani mangoes in China. The different varieties of king of fruits were showcased at the show to enhance its export to China. The event attracted a large number of people including high ranking Chinese officials, local business community and senior diplomats of the two countries.

http://nation.com.pk/business/01-Sep...r-mango-export


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt exploring markets for export of meat, dairy products*

http://nation.com.pk/business/05-Sep...dairy-products

ISLAMABAD - The government is exploring new markets for export of meat and dairy products with focus on Global Halal Food Trade.

The official sources told Radio Pakistan that many Muslim countries are dependent on imported meat and Pakistan can significantly increase its exports by focusing on modern and hygienic slaughter houses that can meet international standards for frozen or chilled red meat.

They said efforts are being made for market access in Russia, China, South Africa, Egypt, Hong Kong and Indonesia besides Middle-East countries for meat and meat products. The sources said the United Arab Emirates has lifted ban on import of poultry and poultry products from Pakistan. This would go a long way in promoting export of poultry products. They said Netherlands-based multinational company Friesland has acquired 51 percent share of Engro Food Pakistan, which is one of the largest private sector Foreign Direct Investment in dairy sector of Pakistan amounting to $450 million.
............................................................................................

A trout fish farm in Swat. Fresh water fish hatcheries are becoming increasingly popular all over Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE - The Smeda has planned to set up fruits, vegetables and condiments processing and mango pulping centres at Naushehroferoze and Mirpurkhas with a total cost of Rs535.106 million and Rs575.4 million, respectively.

Smeda Chief Executive Officer Sher Ayub has advised the provincial office of Smeda Sindh to start implementation on these projects within the current financial year. The main objectives of the schemes are to provide common facility services in ripening, sterilisation, pulping, sorting, grading and packaging of fruits and vegetables, the Smeda CEO said. He further said that state-of-the-art agro processing machinery, costing around Rs623 million, will be installed for the two model facilitates, which will enable local stakeholders to increase their profitability in domestic markets and gain access to international markets for value-added horticulture produce.

Meanwhile, Smeda Sindh Chief Mukesh Kumar has reported to the Smeda CEO that Bahria Foundation and Smeda are working together for creating better infrastructure facilities to promote the horticulture sector in Sindh. Bahria Foundation Deputy Managing Director Syed Imdad Imam Jafri, in a recent meeting held at Smeda-Sindh office, acknowledged the valuable cooperation of Smeda in establishment of a modern Cold Storage (CA) facility by Bahria Foundation in Karachi with a cost of around Rs350 million.

He told that the Bahria Foundation deputy managing director had expressed deep interest in establishing infrastructure projects in the logistics, power, auto-assembling and tourism sectors.

The Smeda will assist Bahria Foundation in project viability assessment and establishment of projects for electric motorcycle assembling, wind power, cement and tourism services in Tharparkar, the Smeda-Sindh chief said.


----------



## ghazi52

*In a first, Pakistan to export white rice to Indonesia*






ISLAMABAD: Two Pakistani firms have secured an order to export 65,000 tons of white rice (non-Basmati) to Indonesia, said the Ministry of Commerce on Saturday. This would be the first time Pakistan would be exporting white rice to Indonesia.

The two countries have recently agreed to revise their preferential trade agreement (PTA) to make it mutually beneficial and address the imbalance in bilateral trade. Pakistan-Indonesia’s bilateral trade volume increased from $1.23 billion in 2011-12 to $2.44 billion in financial year 2016-17.

However, ever since the PTA with Indonesia became operational in 2013, Pakistan’s exports have been on a negative trajectory, coming down from $196 million in 2012-13 to $138 million in 2016-17.



*Punjab promotes sunflower cultivation*






SIALKOT: The Punjab government has formulated a plan for the promotion of sunflower and other *oilseed crops* in the province. Under the programme, sunflower will be cultivated on more than 200,000 acres of land in different areas of the province. The agriculture department said that the step was being taken to produce the maximum edible oil aimed at lessening its import. At present, only 34% edible oil is being produced in the country, while 66% is being imported for catering to domestic needs. Sunflower would be cultivated in Sialkot on 250 acres, Daska on 2,250 acres, Pasrur on 1,500 acres and 2,000 acres in Sambrial, they said. The agriculture department would extend full cooperation and assistance to sunflower growers in Punjab, officials added. The department has directed the growers to complete sowing by mid-February.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister of Punjab Shahbaz Sharif will inaugurate a scheme to provide free android smartphones to 110,000 farmers in the province tomorrow. Objective of the scheme is to keep the farmers updated about Agriculture Department's recommendations about their crops


----------



## ghazi52

*Weed removal awareness campaign from tomorrow*

LAHORE: The Punjab Agriculture department has announced to start weed removal awareness campaign in the province at tehsil and district levels from March 12-17. According to the agriculture department sources on Saturday, per acre yield of crops get affected up to 40 to 45 per cent due to weeds. During the campaign, farmers would be provided information regarding methods to remove weeds, the sources added. Meanwhile, Punjab Agriculture department has urged the farmers to install drip irrigation system in their fields as it is cost effective and offers handsome return. Talking to Radio Pakistan, spokesman of the department Najaf Abbas said that the government has initiated various projects to promote modern system of irrigation. He said the government is providing 60 percent subsidy on installation of the drip irrigation system however the farmers will spend remaining 40 percent. He informed that 80 percent subsidy is being given for running drip irrigation system on solar system.

He said that sprinkle irrigation system with solar system has been installed on an area of more than 1,500 acres in Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

*Indigenous effort: With hybrid seeds, rice output can rise 2 million tons*

LAHORE: High-yielding hybrid rice is going to cross 50% of the total area planted with paddy in the next three years from the current range of 25% to 30%, which will increase the output by 2 million tons, said Guard Rice Research and Services CEO Shahzad Ali Malik.

Plantation of hybrid rice seeds in Pakistan is being spearheaded by national seed companies, mainly in collaboration with Chinese firm Guard Agri.

Several multinational seed companies like Monsanto, Pioneer, Syngenta and Bayer did try to introduce hybrid rice seeds, but failed to outperform the national seed companies, Malik claimed.


----------



## ghazi52

*OSTRICH farming is becoming popular in the country, as more and more investors are entering the promising market of low-fat, “organic” red meat.*

Although alien to the local environment, the ostrich is fast becoming popular for farming in Punjab, where it has been declared a part of livestock and can be raised by farmers and citizens without need for a licence.

Two years ago, the number of ostrich farmers in the country was around 70. The number has now crossed the mark of 200 just in Punjab. At least 160 farmers rearing 6,500 birds have so far been registered during the ongoing year while 52 farmers bringing up 3,500 ostriches were registered the previous year, says Dr Atif Rai of the livestock department.

Commercial ostrich farming began in South Africa more than 150 years ago, mostly for its feathers and hide. It has now spread to around 100 countries across the globe. Its farming is being done with official support in some countries, including Egypt, Jordan, Turkey, China, Saudi Arabia, Iran, Israel and some African countries.


The Food and Agriculture Organisation says ostrich is the bird for the next millennium that may help ensure food and protein security in the globe, particularly in the Muslim world where pork is not consumed. However, Pakistan is slowly waking up to the ostrich potential, and the bird is still considered a wild species except in Punjab.

An official of the Pakistan Ostrich Company says it has been working in Sindh, particularly in Karachi, for the last many years with poor results mainly because of law or order situation and disinterest of the provincial authorities.

But within four months of the launch of the Punjab Ostrich Development Project in 2016, 85 new farms of the bird have been established, and for the first time the availability of birds for marketing ostrich meat became possible, he says.

Punjab Livestock Secretary Naseem Sadiq says farmers responded positively when the government offered Rs10,000 per bird on an annual basis to those registered with the department. The subsidy is available to a farmer who rears between 25 and 100 birds, he says.

In fact, lack of market had been another major hurdle in promoting ostrich farming in the past, he says. Keeping this in view, the department is making arrangements for marketing meat through launching awareness drives and setting up stalls at various exhibitions throughout the province.

“We’ve so far set up nine outlets of ostrich meat and brought 17 hotels into the meat supply chain in Punjab,” he adds. These outlets are functioning in Lahore, Faisalabad, Okara, Multan, Bahawalpur, Rahim Yar Khan and Rawalpindi.

Zarai Taraqiati Bank Ltd has given an additional push to the efforts by offering Rs2 million loan per applicant for setting up “farm of the future”, as ostrich farming is often called, an official of the bank reveals.

Hinting at the vast potential of ostrich farming, Mr Sadiq by points out that around 25,000 poultry sheds are lying vacant in the province which may be useful in rearing the large bird, while lucerne (fodder), the major component of its feed, is easily and cheaply available all over Punjab.

At present, ostrich chicks are imported, which are not only expensive but they also take time in acclimatising to the local atmosphere. Therefore, the Punjab government has also taken the initiative of introducing local breeding of the bird.

As a financial incentive, local breeders with ostriches up to the age of 2.5 years are being offered an annual subsidy of Rs10,000 per bird. Dr Rai of the livestock department says it has so far registered 13 breeders rearing 400 birds during the last two months. He believes that the number of birds will reach up to 1,000 by the end of this month.

Terming it the future bird for its being climate-friendly, Dr Nasir Mukhtar of the Ostrich Research and Development Institute at Arid Agriculture University, Rawalpindi, says an ostrich generates just 17kg of methane gas per year while a buffalo or cow produces 73kg per year methane, a factor behind climate change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Protein rich food: Fisheries dept to set up four hatcheries*

MULTAN: The Punjab Fisheries Department is establishing four fish hatcheries in Multan division with an objective to promote protein-rich food in the region, said assistant director fisheries Ibrar Gujjar.

Talking to APP, he said the new fish hatcheries are being made, two in Khanewal, one each in Lodhran and Vehari.

Gujjar said that new fish hatcheries were being developed after recommendations from various MPAs of the region. South Punjab is rich in production of fish, he said, adding that about 80% of the fish was produced in Multan, Khanewal and Muzaffargarh.


----------



## FuturePAF

Does anyone know the current average annual milk production per cow in Pakistan? Does anyone know the current average weight of a cow, goat, lamb, chicken at time of slaughter? How many cows, goats, lambs, and chickens are raised per 1000 acres of land in Pakistan. A few strange questions out of the blue. For Example; Currently in Europe each diary cow produces 12,000 liters of milk annually; to the point where they have an excess of milk. The surplus is exported as diary products. Pakistan needs to seek investment from first of foremost Overseas Pakistanis to modernize the agricultural industry. Naturally, the profits would be in the hands of Pakistanis; who would be most inclined to reinvest the money back into Pakistan, and the cycle would continue.

The government or NGOs should help current farmers to use Precision agriculture Methods like using drones to manage the most effective use of pesticides and seed placements; soil management and places where water is not properly reaching crops and for all these where resources are being wasted. These techniques on top of using higher yield seeds can improve yield with minimal investments.

https://www.farmersedge.ca/satellite-imagery/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisalabad completes canals lining with Rs 26b Japan loan*

FAISALABAD - With Japanese soft loan of Rs 26 billion Faisalabad Irrigation Zone has become the first zone in Punjab to complete 100 percent rehabilitation / lining of canals.

"The supply of water in short/dry trails have recorded an improvement of 69 to 100 percent with the completion of projects," claimed Faisalabad Irrigation Department Chief Engineer Rana Asif Mehmood. Briefing a group of visiting Islamabad-based journalists here, he said that from 2002 to 2016 Japan has provided soft loans of Rs 26 billion for various irrigation projects in Faisalabad.

He said "There are six irrigation zones in Punjab and Faisalabad is the first one to obtain 100 percent rehabilitation/lining of canals."

Flanked by Shinichi Honda, First Secretary Economic and Development Section Japan Embassy, Rana said that in phase-I of Punjab Irrigation System Improvement Project (PISIP), with Japan's help, they were able to complete work on 156 km rehabilitation of Lower Chenab Canal system.

The *Lower Chenab Canal *(LCC) off-taking from Khanki Head Works located in Gujranwala district on river Chenab was constructed in 1892-98, he said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Fishery exports can cross $1 billion *

ISLAMABAD: With the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and related infrastructure development in Sindh and Balochistan, Pakistan’s exports in the fisheries sector have the potential to cross the $1-billion mark a year, against the current annual export of around $400 million. Pakistan’s exports of fishery products stand at about 0.25% of world exports. Other than a huge domestic market, Pakistan has an export market for fish and fish products and around 30% of the total produce is exported to 30 countries of the world, stated a latest report titled, ‘The state of economy: China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Review and Analysis’, issued by The Shahid Javed Burki Institute of Public Policy at NtSol. According to the report, the fisheries sector in Balochistan is a major source of employment for people residing along the coastal belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Friday signed two loan agreements worth $375 million in an effort to improve irrigation services and promote public-private partnerships (PPPs) in Punjab – the country’s most populated province that produces 80% of the agricultural output.

Pakistan and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Friday signed two loan agreements worth $375 million in an effort to improve irrigation services and promote public-private partnerships (PPPs) in Punjab – the country’s most populated province that produces 80% of the agricultural output.

The loan agreements were inked by ADB Country Director for Pakistan Xiaohong Yang and Economic Affairs Division Secretary Syed Ghazanfar Abbas Jilani.


----------



## ghazi52

*French firm keen to provide hi-tech milk, food cooling systems to Pakistan*
May 19, 2018


A French company in the bulk food-grade liquid conservation and processing sector has showed keen interest to supply state-of-the-art hi-tech milk and food cooling integrated systems to Pakistan, reported by _Radio Pakistan._

Company Chief Eric Boitin expressed his company's interest while briefing the Ambassador of Pakistan to France Moin ul Haque.

Eric Boitin said his company has keen to engage with the fast developing dairy industry of Pakistan and help in the modernization of milk collection and cooling processes.

Welcoming its interest, Ambassador Moin ul Haque said Pakistan being the third largest milk producer of the world wants to expand and modernize its milk and food processing capability to prevent wastage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Engro Foods empowers farmers with Big Push project *

KARACHI: Engro Foods, along with the Punjab Skill Development Fund (PSDF), started the Big Push for Rural Economy (BPRE) project in 2017. The project targeted approximately 9,000 individuals across the south Punjab region. It covered over 60 villages in the region, namely Chishtian, Haroonabad, Faqeerwali, Lodhran, Bahawalpur, Muzaffargarh, Bahawalnagar and Dunyapur.

The project trained selected individuals as livestock extension workers, artificial insemination, technicians, farm supervisors and village milk collectors. It kicked off in February 2017 and is coming to a close in June 2018. Over the course of roughly one year, the project reached out to more than 11,000 individuals. Speaking about the success of the project, Director Agri Business of Engro Foods Limited Syed Saud Ahmed Pasha said, “Over the past several years, the company has participated in many developmental projects, which added value to the dairy industry of Pakistan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan does not have "massive fertile land", rather we have a limited amount of fertile land which is very rich in nutrients and irrigated by several massive rivers. The reason for this rich fertility is the 8000 years of continuous farming that have occurred in the Indus Valley since the first pastorolists arrived in Mehrgarh in around 7000 BCE.

This is why in the entire 9000 years of history of the Indus Valley, we've never heard of any major famine...that is until the European colonialism began in 1842 coupled with advances in medical technology and science. This led to people living longer, which meant a sudden boom in the population - our water table and current available fertile land will not be able to sustain anything above 250 million. Furthermore, during European colonialism, a culture of "moving to the cities" occurred as industrialization replaced agriculture as the prime type of work.

This means more fertile agricultural land will be destroyed around cities (ie. Lahore).

Pakistan has to curb its growth rate...ideally, we should be around 150 million. Nothing more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*AFTER remaining subdued for some time, meat exports are back on the rise, brightening the scope for export earnings to touch the $250 million mark at the end of this fiscal year in June.*

In March and April, Pakistan earned about $61m through meat exports, which somewhat compensated for a sluggish trend seen in the previous eight months of the current fiscal year and pushed 10 months’ exports close to $190m.

Exporters say that exports have remained strong in May as well, and they hope for the trend to continue in June. If that turns out to be the case, Pakistan’s meat exports in this fiscal year will reach $250m, up from $221m in the last year, but still lower than $269m in fiscal year 2016.

“Lately, our meat exporters have managed to regain part of their lost market share in Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) region,” says an official of the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan.

Officials and meat exporters say that the rising trend in meat exports looks sustainable now as the process of Halal certification has become smoother than in the past and some export houses have made investments in slaughtering and processing technologies.

“A rising trend in demand for meat in GCC countries and the ability of our exporters to increase shipments of frozen meat and meat products can give a further boost to meat exports”, says an APMEA official

They add that during this fiscal year, growth in meat exports has originated mainly from larger shipments to four out of six GCC nations, ie Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman and the United Arab Emirates, and some others including Afghanistan, China, Hong Kong and Vietnam.

Exports to two other GCC states, Saudi Arabia and Qatar, have seen a decline as meat imports in Saudi Arabia from the United States, New Zealand and Australia have grown, and Qatar is importing more meat from Turkey.

Saudi Arabia and Qatar have also upgraded their local meat processing and continue to import Australian cows and sheep for slaughtering and processing at home, market reports suggest.

“However, a general rising trend in demand for meat in GCC countries and the ability of our exporters to increase shipments of frozen meat and meat products in particular can give further boost to meat exports”, says an official of the All Pakistan Meat Exporters Association (APMEA).

He says that the issues that recently surfaced in social media regarding health and accommodation of Australian sheep bound for exports has little to do with the current rising trend in Pakistan’s meat exports.

But some exporters insist that even though Australian authorities had swiftly responded to those issues, Kuwait and the UAE are no longer importing Australian live sheep as freely as last year. That, in turn, has created more demand for imports of sheep and goat meat and Pakistan has emerged as a major supplier.

During Ramazan, Indonesia is importing beef from Brazil to keep local prices stable due to seasonal growth in demand. Pakistan could have used this opportunity to export beef there.

But this has not happened, according to market sources, because despite developing an initial understanding Pakistan has so far not secured a lower tariff on Pakistani exports of meat to Indonesian markets.

APMEA Chairman Nasib Ahmad Saifi says that if our foreign trade mission works more diligently, meat exports to China, Indonesia, Turkey, Central Asian States, Thailand, South Korea, Japan, Lebanon and Morocco could be enhanced greatly in the near future.

There are some 30 plus meat-exporting companies in Pakistan that are members of the APMEA. Some, such as Fauji Meat Ltd., Pak Livestock, Al-Shaheer Corporation and Green Meadows, have their own livestock-holding farms equipped with the most modern slaughtering and processing facilities.

*In the past few years, marketing departments of meat exporting companies have expanded their outreach, thanks to the development of e-commerce. The growth potential of meat exports to China is immense but a real breakthrough may come only by increasing exports via land routes.*

And for that to happen, our exporters and the government need to make some investments in safe and hygienic transportation of meat consignments. APMEA officials insist that sustainable growth in meat exports needs a shift in policy from encouraging live animal exports to promoting value-added meat products.

The Association had been pressing the government to abolish live animal export quotas altogether and offer some sort of rebate on exports of value-added meat products of higher per-unit export value to boost export revenues.

They add that the federal government should subsidise energy supply to meat processors and direct our trade missions abroad to look into the complaints of stuck-up export revenues of some small- and medium-sized exporters with the importing companies in the GCC region.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab promotes drip irrigation to fight water shortage*

KARACHI / LAHORE: The government of Punjab, in collaboration with the World Bank, is encouraging drip irrigation in the province as part of ongoing Punjab Irrigated Agriculture Productivity Improvement Project in order to overcome water scarcity, said a spokesman for the Agriculture Department.

Under the project, he said, the department was installing drip and sprinkler irrigation systems on farms at subsidised charges.

Drip irrigation is suitable for crop cultivation when irrigation water or rainwater is scarce for conventional farming. This technology has so far been adopted by many farmers across Punjab because of acute shortage of river water and limited rainfall.


----------



## ghazi52

*Project launched to promote commercial forestry*






PHOTO FILE

LAHORE: In order to increase forest coverage in the province, the *South Punjab Forest Company (SPFC) *has launched a novel commercial forestry project.

The project, besides benefiting the environment, is estimated to generate Rs20 billion during the next 20 years.

SPFC CEO Tahir Rasheed briefed the media on Thursday about the company’s initiative and highlighted developments in the forestry sector around the world. He said that the company has adopted a commercial forestry model that is being rolled out in Pakistan for the first time under the public-private-partnership.

Under the project, the government has provided abandoned forest land to the private and corporate sector for commercial forestry, which will benefit the environment and economy alike. The project had already received approvals from its board of directors and the Public Private Partnership (PPP) steering committee before it solicited proposals from investors for over 99,077 acres of land in Southern Punjab.

He said, “Due to the comprehensive bidding process, 348 bids were received which were opened by an independent Bids Opening and Evaluation Committee (BOEC) in the presence of bidders and the media. Out of 189 projects, the SPFC received bids on 124 projects, which was 61,749 acres out of the total 99,077 acres. Furthermore, the average produce sharing ratio received was 36 per cent which was double than what was set, for instance, 15 per cent.”

He said that he had received final approval from the cabinet committee of the government of Punjab, after which the concession agreements have been signed with investors. “A total of 43 concession agreements have been signed with investors so far and now the company is waiting for administrative department’s (Punjab Forestry, Wildlife and Fisheries Department) green signal to direct its field formations to initiate the process of handing over of forest land to concessionaires, who have met all requirements.

Rasheed said that the model of commercial forestry can be replicated in urban centres as well in order to achieve the goal of resilient cities, which can help address the issues of smog, heat wave, and urban flooding.

He told media about socio-economic and environmental benefits of SPFC’s initiative and highlighted that around 40 million trees will be planted under this programme in underprivileged districts of southern Punjab. It will help in sequestration of 35 million tons of carbon from the environment and will generate nearly 15,000 green jobs.

Out of total 40 million trees, Rasheed indicated the SPFC will conserve 25 per cent indigenous tree species during the project duration that will help increasing forest area of the province. As all these trees are planted by private sector investors mostly for commercial purposes so it will generate an economic activity of around Rs240 billion, while the government will get a revenue of Rs20 billion from the project. In addition, mitigation of climate change through massive carbon sequestration will improve the micro-climate of Punjab and also assist the government in achieving its commitments laid out under the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change (UNFCCC), United Nations Convention to Combat Desertification (UNCCD) and Agenda 2030 among others, he added.

The SPFC is a Punjab government’s entity, established as a public-sector company, under section 42 of the Companies Act, 2017, in the province of Punjab. It aims to stimulate private sector investments alongside public money to reduce deforestation in Punjab and to combine forest conservation with sustainable economic development. The investment objective of the company is to encourage the investment in assets that can be established and managed on an environmentally and socially sustainable basis.


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: Horticulture exports, *which currently stand at around $600 million, have the potential to increase ten times and reach $6 billion by 2030. A roadmap has now been prepared to achieve the target.
Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters, Importers and Merchants Association (PFVA) Patron-in-Chief and Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) Vice-president Waheed Ahmed said he wants to hand over the plan to the elected government that comes into power after general elections on July 25.

“The new government will not have to evaluate what to do. We would hand them the roadmap and tell them what needs to be done for the sector,” Waheed said during the curtain-raising ceremony of Pakistan Horticulture Vision 2030 (PHV-2030) at the FPCCI head office. The PHV-2030 would be revealed in another ceremony on July 18.

Increasing exports is crucial for an economy like Pakistan that faces a bulging current account deficit and falling foreign exchange reserves. Amid deteriorating macroeconomic conditions, the currency has shed 13% of its value in the last seven months, triggering inflation and interest-rate hike, reports The Express Tribune.

Waheed emphasised three areas will require focus. “The production area would have to be increased for horticulture production. Second, varieties would have to be increased for export purpose. Third, modern techniques would need to be employed to increase yield per unit area,” he said. All this would enable the sector to move towards value-addition, he added. “Value-addition can only be increased if we have surplus production.”


Waheed said Pakistan needs to come out of the traditional export of potatoes, onions, mangoes, and kinnow and expand its exportable varieties.

Meanwhile, Commonwealth Agriculture Bureau International (CABI) Director Dr Babar Bajwa said that Pakistan has always focused on urban development but the country’s fortune will only change when it starts developing rural areas and turn them into cities. CABI is an international agricultural research organisation.

Also speaking on the occasion, State Bank of Pakistan Executive Director Samar Hasnain said that for the central bank the agriculture sector holds a top priority. He said, SBP believes three sectors were extremely important for the country, economically and socially, which includes agriculture, small and medium enterprises (SMEs) and low-cost housing.

Hasnain said financial inclusion and Islamic banking could help these sectors evolve effectively.

He said that agriculture credit disbursement has increased considerably in the recent past and Rs1,000 billion will now be disbursed this year. But geographically there exist high disparities in credit disbursement, which needs to be addressed, he lamented He said that the sector needs to avail the enticing provision of credit at a fixed rate of 6% for next seven years.

Pakistan’s horticulture exports stood at $571 million for the year 2016-17 and now the sector is expecting an increase of 10% to 15% for the year 2017-18.


----------



## ghazi52

*Food exports surge 29.28pc to over $4.797 billion*

 July 21, 2018


The food exports from the country surged by 29.28 percent during the outgoing fiscal year 2017-18 against the exports of the same period of last year.

The food exports from the country were recorded at $4797.936 million during July-June (2017-18) against the exports of $3711.159 million during July-June (2016-17), showing growth of 29.28 percent, according to the latest data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics(PBS).

Among the food products, the exports of rice increased by 26.78 percent by growing from $1606.834 million last year to $2037.075 million. Among the rice varieties, exports of basmati rice increased by 19.14 percent while the exports of other rice commodities increased by 29.78 percent.

Meanwhile, the exports of fish and fish preparations from the country increased by 14.57 percent by growing from $393.662 million to $451.026 million while the exports of fruits increased by 5.08 percent by going up from $184.016 million to $241.426 million.

Likewise, the exports of vegetables increased by 30.56 percent, from $184.916 million to $241.426 million whereas the exports of tobacco increased by 76.01 percent, from $14.813 million to $26.073 million.

Sugar exports from the country increased by 215 percent, from $161.039 million to $508.333 million while the wheat exports went up from $1.038 million to $236.339 million, showing growth of 22668 percent.

Exports of meat and meat preparation increased by 2.26 percent by growing form $220.662 million last year to $225.646 million during July-June (2017-18), the PBS data revealed.

The food products that witnessed negative growth in exports included leguminous vegetables, exports of which declined by cent percent. The exports of oil seeds, nuts and kernels also decreased by 21.35 percent

It is pertinent to mention here that the overall merchandise exports from the country surged by 13.74 percent during the fiscal year 2017-18 as compared to the previous fiscal year (2016-17).

The exports from the country during July-June (2017-18) were recorded at $23.228 billion against the exports of $20.422 billion in July-June (2016-17), showing growth of 13.74 percent, according to the latest data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

Imports into the country during the period also increased by 15.10 percent by going up from $52.910 billion in FY 2016-17 to $60.898 billion during FY 2017-18.

Based on the figures, the external trade deficit during the outgoing fiscal year 2017-18 increased by 15.95 compared to last year.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-China coop beneficial for giving boost to agri sector*

August 26, 2018



BEIJING - China-Pakistan's growing socio-economic cooperation will be equally beneficial for giving boost to the agriculture sector, enhancing per acre yield of wheat crop.

Farmers in Pakistan are expecting improved crop yields as field trials conducted by a Chinese State-owned enterprise involving hybrid wheat has yielded impressive results.

Chinas' Sinochem Group Co, which has interests in chemicals and other agriculture-related services, has conducted field trials of hybrid wheat varieties and realized on average 24.4 percent increase in crop yields, according to company officials.

It is also playing an important role in boosting trade ties under the country's innovative Belt and Road Initiative.

"The tests on the hybrid varieties were implemented in 230 sites, spread over 2,000 hectares of land, mostly in experimental bases or local farms," said Chen Zhaobo, general manager of CNSGC HybridWheat Seed (Beijing) Company.

"The good results from the experiments offer bright prospects for large-scale cultivation of hybrid varieties in Pakistan." The project's local partners said that yields from hybrid wheat varieties rose as much as 50.1 percent from 2017 to 2018 in the northern wheat growing areas and by 45 percent in the central areas.

Wide cultivation of such high-yielding hybrid wheat varieties will provide more options for Pakistan to secure food supply, said Zhang Shengquan, manager of the scientific research department with CNSGC Hybrid Wheat Seed (Beijing) Co.

To develop hybrids that are distinct to Pakistani crop conditions, the company has established a research center in China's Yunnan province, Zhang said.

Compared with China, wheat cultivating areas in Pakistan often suffer from drought and high temperatures.

The company has so far deployed 150 technicians in Pakistan to solve project-related problems and they have traveled nearly 10,000 kilometers and to more than 20 cities, Chen said.

Song Weibo, vice-president of the agriculture business unit at Sinochem and general manager of ChinaNational Seed Group Co, said the former will continue its efforts to promote hybrid wheat in Belt and Road-related countries and regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Agriculture is the mainstay of Pakistan’s economy; it therefore follows that agricultural machinery holds significant value for the country. Tractors account for most of the farm mechanisation in Pakistan and we are now on the verge of complete localisation in terms of production.

*The tractor market is growing and in 2017, over 60,000 tractors were sold. The market is dominated by three manufacturers. Millat Tractors (Massey Ferguson), Al-Ghazi Tractors (New Holland – formerly Fiat) and IMT Tractors; their market share is 60, 35 and one percent respectively. Smaller brands, such as Belarus Tractors, John Deere and others, import tractors as completely built-up units (CBU) and semi knocked-down (SKD) units and cater to the remaining four percent. Production capacity stands at 70,000 units per annum and models range from 55 to 85hp. Thanks to an indigenisation programme initiated in the eighties by the Pakistan Tractor Corporation, the industry has achieved 95% localisation in terms of production.*

*“Labour is cheap and we indigenised production a long time ago. We are only importing five percent of the components, mainly pistons and fuel pumps as completely knocked-down (CKD) units. So there is no amortisation cost; hence, we only have the variable cost of production. This is why, Pakistan makes the lowest priced tractors in the world. A 55hp tractor that costs about $7,000 in Pakistan would cost in the region of $20,000 in Turkey, $25,000 in Europe and $30,000 in USA” said Saeed Mushtaq, Head of Marketing, Al-Ghazi Tractors.*

Despite the lower prices, penetration in Pakistan still stands at 0.9hp per hectare of cultivable land, much lower than the international norm of a minimum 1.7hp per hectare.
The low prices of Pakistani tractors have given manufacturers an edge in international markets who are exporting to Afghanistan and many African countries. However, exports are limited to certain countries due to internal agreements between the brand owners and their Pakistani producers and because of the lack of technological advancement in Pakistani tractors.

Yet, despite the lower prices, penetration in Pakistan still stands at 0.9hp per hectare of cultivable land, much lower than the international norm of a minimum 1.7hp per hectare. This is because the sales depend on the interplay of numerous factors, including the availability of capital for the farmer, interest rates on lease, government subsidy programmes for the purchase of tractors and fertilisers as well as the presence of small and scattered landholdings.

Growth in this sector is still not stable and there are spells of extremely high and low sales. Sales decline considerably when farmers bear losses and bounce back when the government initiates farmer-friendly policies or there is a bumper crop. The average agricultural landholding size is approximately 12.5 acres, due to which it is not viable for most farmers to invest in a tractor unless banks provide leasing facilities on low mark-up rates or the government provides subsidies on their purchase.

“The mark-up on agricultural loans is about 14%, which is very high and explains why the share of loans for tractors is just about 10%. Currently, the only subsidy scheme available is the Sindh Tractor Scheme by the Government of Sindh, and the largest public sector agriculture development financial institution in the country, Zarai Taraqiati Bank, have shifted their focus from agricultural financing to commercial activities,” says S. M. Irfan Aqueel, CEO, Millat Tractors.

The Federal Government did provide some respite by slashing GST by a further five percent in 2016, down from the initial 16%. This brought prices down by Rs 32,000 to 50,000, depending on the model/horsepower, boosting sales considerably. Another boost came from the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which is using a large number of tractors in its construction projects. Thanks to CPEC, 38,620 tractors were sold in the first nine months of 2017, compared to 22,169 units during the same period in 2016.

A big bottleneck that the industry had long ignored is the underutilisation of tractors due to the lack of implements for various agricultural activities, including tertiary (harvesting), secondary (agronomic practices) and primary (soil preparation) and the lack of awareness among farmers about these implements.
According to Mushtaq, if the boost provided by CPEC continues for a significant period of time and the government provides further support in the form of abolition of customs duties and a reduction in input tax, the industry will be in a position to invest in capacity building and further reduce prices, making tractors more affordable.

However, a big bottleneck that the industry had long ignored is the underutilisation of tractors due to the lack of implements for various agricultural activities, including tertiary (harvesting), secondary (agronomic practices) and primary (soil preparation) and the lack of awareness among farmers about these implements. This limits the benefits of a tractor and as a result, makes its purchase a less attractive prospect.

“To address this issue, Millat has put great focus on awareness building among farmers and most of our marketing budgets are dedicated to BTL activities such as farmer education programmes, equipment demos and agricultural ‘melas,’” explained Aqueel.

Al-Ghazi are also making efforts in this direction. “In addition to BTL activities, our 80 sales and service centres across the country are spreading awareness and facilitating farmers in moving towards mechanisation,” added Mushtaq.

There is ample evidence that mechanisation can increase agricultural productivity by as much as 30% and reduce costs by 20%, by eliminating labour shortages, improving the timelines of agricultural operations, allowing inter-cropping, reducing tillage and ensuring efficient use of resources. Hence, it is believed that the tractor industry has the power to drive the country towards the next phase of agricultural growth.

Although Pakistan’s tractor industry may be facing challenges of growth on several fronts, the extensive cultivable land that is still untouched presents a strong opportunity for growth.


----------



## ghazi52

*Growers asked to cultivate seedless kinnow*







SARGODHA - The Citrus Research Institute Sargodha (CRIS) experts have urged growers to cultivate seedless kinnows to compete in the international markets. The country's export can only be increased after planting seedless kinnow plants as per demand of the world, CRIS Director Nawaz Maiken said while talking to APP on Monday. He said the CRIS was arranging seminars and consultative programmes for improvement of kinnow


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's tractor industry at a glance*

An overview of Pakistan's tractor industry, and the challenges it currently faces


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *The recent inclusion of the agriculture sector in the long-term plan of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) provides Pakistan with an opportunity to significantly reduce its huge trade deficit of around $9 billion with China by exporting more value-added agriculture products to China to tap its growing demand for food commodities.

Under the project, China would transfer its technology to Pakistan to increase the per acre yield of various crops, and to add more value to the agriculture products.

The CPEC long-term plan envisages the significant development of the agriculture sector of Pakistan – an often-overlooked area amidst the developments being made in the energy, infrastructure, and industrial sectors of the country, said an annual report “State of Economy 2017-18” launched by the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP).

Pakistan can enhance its exports through various CPEC initiatives and by tapping into the growing import dependence of China.

In the agriculture sector, out of China’s global food imports of around $99.6 billion, Pakistan’s share is only around 0.37 per cent (roughly $0.4 billion).

According to the report, the Ministry of National Food Security and Research (MNFSR), in its 2018 Food Security Policy, envisages the development of nine agricultural development zones along the CPEC.

By encouraging innovation, entrepreneurship, and collaboration, the zones could serve as platforms to develop clusters and infrastructure to nurture emerging rural businesses in an effort to produce commodities deemed exportable to China. These commodities include cereals, dairy, eggs, meat, honey, tobacco, seafood and fruits, and others.

Meanwhile, according to sources in the Planning Ministry, a major progress is expected during the visit of Prime Minister Imran Khan to China early next month where the two countries may sign a legal framework agreement under the corridor to bring investment in the sector and exporting surplus produce to feed the growing Chinese population.

Ambassador of China in Pakistan, Yao Jing during a press briefing here also indicated that China was eagerly waiting for the first visit of Imran Khan to China where a number of the projects under CPEC including ones related to the agriculture sector would be finalized.

He also said that China was eager to invest more in Pakistan and buy more from the country for its economic development.

The report added that in the crop sector, there is a focus on increasing the use of modern machinery and synthetic fertilizers to enhance the yields, while food storage and processing zones would be constructed to reduce significant post-harvest losses.

Similarly, the building of cold storage stations and meat processing plants is also being planned to enhance the productivity of livestock and fisheries sectors besides making their output more competitive in the international market. These developments hold the potential to not only boost the agriculture output of the country but also to narrow the trade imbalance between China and Pakistan by expanding food exports to the former.

The report pointed out that due to growing demand of processed food in China, the country has been planning to start investing in the agriculture sector in all the countries along its broader Belt and Road Initiative (BRI). China has so far invested $3.4 billion in agriculture sector abroad.

China intends to develop various food processing and storage stations across BRI economies to mitigate price fluctuations and increase the supply of food products for the domestic market.

Resultantly, China intends to develop various food processing and storage stations across BRI economies to mitigate price fluctuations and increase the supply of food products for the domestic market.

The development of the agriculture sector under CPEC can also serve as an opportunity to modernize the processing segment of the agriculture sector.


----------



## ghazi52

*Zilt Proefbedrijf interested in setting up joint venture in agriculture sector*
Zilt Proefbedrijf, for a decade, has been researching the salt tolerance of existing, conventional agricultural crops which could give food in saline areas








KARACHI: A Dutch-based entity Zilt Proefbedrijf has shown interest to set up a joint venture in the agriculture sector to take advantage for salt-tolerant plant species in Pakistan, according to an official at Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP).

According to the official, a meeting of the Commerce Ministry officials occurred with Zilt Proefbedrijf in Hague in October, reports _The News._

And the official added the Dutch were meeting with the appropriate bodies to explore the chances in this regard and the meeting also deliberated development of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and GSP+ status.

Zilt Proefbedrijf, for a decade, has been researching the salt tolerance of existing, conventional agricultural crops which could give food in saline areas.


This offers the Dutch a chance to not only become the leaders in research into saline cultivation but become the foremost globally in the actual development and marketing of new salt tolerant plant varieties.

Also, the official stated Zit was interested in exploring investment chances in developing and marketing salt tolerant plant varieties.

However, experts believe considering the rising dearth of freshwater globally, there is an immediate need to focus on a nature-based solution to fight the challenges posed by food insecurity.

The yearly cost of crop losses from the issue has been projected in a range of Rs 15 billion to Rs 55 billion.

As per the FAO study, the reforestation of salt-affected soils is possible with the assistance of proper site preparation, choice of species and nurturing of nursery and planting techniques.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hybrid wheat successfully harvested in Pakistan: Global Times*

In different areas across the country, hybrid wheat from China has been successfully grown and is likely to be introduced in other Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) countries as well.

China’s biggest agricultural inputs company, Sinochem Group Agriculture Division’s Song Weibo told the Global Times on Tuesday that the company’s hybrid wheat has been harvested on a large scale in Pakistan using the two-line hybrid technique.

According to Song, the company is also looking to promote hybrid wheat in North America and Europe.

Citing data from the University of Agriculture in #Peshawar, an expert from the Beijing Academy of Agricultural and Forestry Sciences ( BAAFS) said that Pakistan has increased wheat production in the north by 50.1 per cent in the last two years.

According to data from Pakistan-based Guard Agricultural Research and Services Company shows that during the same period, wheat production in the country’s middle regions has increased by 45 per cent.

Analysts hailed the project as an example of China’s commitment to transfer advanced technologies and promote regional development in the framework of the BRI.

China is promoting domestically developed hybrid wheat for commercial purposes. The two-line hybrid technique is often used in hybrid rice and wheat and can increase wheat production by 20 per cent.

Hybrid wheat, which was developed by BAAFS’ Engineering Research Center for Hybrid Wheat in 1992 has been proven to outperform standard wheat in terms of yield, water usage and resistance to disease.

Song said Sinochem has sent many experts to Pakistan to teach local farmers how to plant the wheat. “Around 150 experts have been sent to Pakistan, where they visited over 20 cities,” Song said.

University of Agriculture Peshawar’s professor Muhammad Arif said that no one has achieved China’s level of success in hybrid wheat, although the world has been studying hybrid it.

With the help from Chinese experts, the technique could yield around 6,000 kg per hectare, twice that of local wheat production, Arif said, adding it could free up land for other agriculture products.

Shanghai Institute for the International Studies Center for Asia-Pacific Studies Director, Zhao Gancheng said the project could help Pakistan ensure food security and also promote China-Pakistan ties


----------



## ghazi52

*BAIR TREE (ZIZIPHUS MAURITIANA) FRUIT TREE OF THARPARKAR DESERT SINDH *







Ber/Bair/Borari is a fruit bush/tree of Thar Desert, mostly found in plan areas as well as on sand dunes. The scientific name of Bair is Zizphus mauritiana and belongs to class magnoliopsida, order rosales and family Rhamnaceae of Plant Kingdom.







There are two types of beer/ber/bar are found in Thar Desert 1. Wild Jujube (small beer) 2. Apple Beer, both are very testy and nutrient fruit.
According to the habitat of Ber Tree, it is amazing in its potential to tolerate in drought as well as water-logging.Beri might grow in dry tropical and subtropical climates with adequate soil moisture, with normal to high rainfall as well as temperature up to 50oC.






According to scientific studies, the tree grows best on sandy loam, neutral or slightly alkaline and the ber/bair tree flourishes in high pH soils. When the plant reaches on about 4-5 feet height it starts produce fruit and seed. Mostly ripen in February & March every year but some plants ripen in March, some in October too.
Leaves of the tree are favorite fodder of goat. The leaves have a very high nutritive value.


----------



## ghazi52

*GB agriculture thrives as water availability improves*

ISLAMABAD: A US-funded project has helped reduce water losses in the Gilgit Baltistan (GB) region by 60 per cent, bringing more land under cultivation to spur agricultural growth in the territory, and raising income and productivity for more than 8,000 farmers.

The US-funded Satpara Development Project, which closed on Monday, ran for seven years and was carried out by USAID to increase access of farmers to irrigation and achieve increased agricultural production and economic opportunities.

As a result of all these initiatives, 1,200 new businesses were established creating more than 4,000 jobs in GB. Horticultural products from Baltistan now have access to larger markets in both Lahore and Islamabad.

The project was named after ‘Satpara Lake’ which is a natural lake near Skardu, supplying water to Skardu valley and fed by the Satpara stream. The completion of Satpara dam downstream of the lake has enlarged the size of Satpara lake


----------



## ghazi52

*Importance of agriculture discussed*

The agriculture sector is the lifeline of Pakistan’s economy and it is adding around 25% to the economy, employing 42.3% of labour force and remains a major source of raw materials for several value-added sectors.

This was discussed in the speeches delivered by Chinese and Pakistani experts at CAC Pakistan Conference held in Lahore. The speakers added that joint ventures and transfer of latest technology is prerequisite to avail full benefits from the potential of Pakistani agriculture sector.

Topics that came under discussion included China agrochemical manufacturing capability, Pakistani crops and demand for agrochemicals and machineries and pesticides registration management updates in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *Recent inclusion of the agriculture sector in the long term plan of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) provides Pakistan an opportunity to significantly reduce its huge trade deficit of around $9 billion with China by exporting more value added agriculture products to tap China’s growing demand of food commodities.

Under the project, China would transfer its technology to Pakistan to increase per acre yield of various crops and to add more value to the agriculture products.

The CPEC plan envisages significant development of the agriculture sector of Pakistan – an often-overlooked area amidst the developments being made in the energy, infrastructure, and industrial sectors of the country, said an annual report titled “State of Economy 2017-18” launched by State Bank of Pakistan (SBP).

*Pakistan *can enhance its exports through various CPEC initiatives and by tapping into the growing import dependence of China. In agriculture sector, out of China’s global food imports of around $99.6 billion, Pakistan’s share is only around 0.37 percent (roughly $ 0.4 billion).

According to the report, the Ministry of National Food Security and Research (MNFSR), in its 2018 Food Security Policy, envisages the development of nine agricultural development zones along the CPEC.

By encouraging innovation, entrepreneurship, and collaboration, the zones could serve as platforms to develop clusters and infrastructure to nurture emerging rural businesses in an effort to produce commodities deemed exportable to China.

These commodities include cereals, dairy, eggs, meat, honey, tobacco, seafood and fruits, and others.

Meanwhile, sources in the Planning Ministry relayed that major progress is expected during the visit of Prime Minister (PM) Imran Khan to China next month where the two countries may sign a legal framework agreement under the corridor to bring investment in the sector and exporting surplus produce to feed the growing Chinese population.

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, Yao Jing during a press briefing also indicated that China was eagerly waiting for PM Imran’s first visit when a number of projects under CPEC related to the agriculture sector would be finalized.

He also said China was eager to invest more in Pakistan and buy more from the country to enhance its economic development.

The report further added that in the crop sector, focus is emphasised on increasing the use of modern machinery and synthetic fertilizers to enhance yields, while food storage, and processing zones would be constructed to reduce significant post-harvest losses.

Similarly, the building of cold storage stations and meat processing plants is also being planned to enhance productivity of livestock and fisheries sectors besides making their output more competitive in the international market.

These developments hold the potential to not only boost the agriculture output of the country but also to narrow the trade imbalance between China and Pakistan by expanding food exports to the former.

The report pointed out that due to the growing demand of processed food in China, the country has been planning to bring investment into the agriculture sector in all the countries along its broader Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).

China has so far invested $3.4 billion in agriculture sectors abroad. It intends to develop various food processing and storage stations across BRI economies to mitigate price fluctuations and increase supply of food products for the domestic market.

Development of the agriculture sector under CPEC can also serve as an opportunity to modernize the processing segment of the agriculture sector.


----------



## AsifIjaz

In terms of agricultural exports Pakistan has a long and difficult road ahead of it.. 
Firstly our per acre yield of everything from wheat, sugar cane, rice to potatoes, onions and other vegetables is very low if not disappointing.
Secondly whatever we produce is not finished or packed in a way that makes it attractive, long lasting and leads to low wastage of it.
Thirdly most of our agricultural institutes are worthless and should be closed down or revamped with fresh blood. I have not come across any development in terms of quantity or quality of the fruit (size or seedless), or the size of the vegetables and their per acre yield. 
I will try to explain some of my points with personal experiences .. In qatar the pakistani vegetables that u get mainly includes potatoes and onions from pakistan followed by raddish, green chilli and amongst fruits u get mangoes and oranges. Compared to other countries pakistani Onions are not sorted out, with lots of extra skin, cut or damaged onions are mixed and overall its not appealing to the eye. Same goes for Potatoes as well where cut, pierced and sliced potatoes are not uncommon. These are thus sold very cheaply, compared to pakistani potatoes the potatoes from france are less tasty but are more appealing to the eye, have bigger size and thus sold more expensive. Almost all vegetables from india or abroad are usually polished or treated which makes them greener and more appealing. 
Our oranges are brought in paper cartons or containers which makes roughly 1/5 of them pear, oval or any shape other than round. People walk pass them and buy other options available which are not that tasty. I gave a few Egyptians and Labanese orange juice from local oranges and served them peeled as well and since then they are hooked to them. They too but complain of finishing and short life of the fruit.
Point is...
Inclusion of agriculture in Cpec is no doubt a good thing but we can boost our preacence and raise more money by just improving the finishing or packaging of our produce. You dont need chinese or westerners to do that for u. Its relatively cheaper and ROI is quick. Chinese expertise is required for increasing per acre yield, improving size and resiatance of produce and finally in enhancing the quality of the fruits. 
My 2 cents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's agricultural sector at a glance*

An overview of Pakistan's agri sector, and and the challenges it currently faces

https://aurora.dawn.com/news/1143279/pakistans-agricultural-sector-at-a-glance


----------



## ghazi52

*(23rd Dec, 2018 ) : The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Agriculture Department has unveiled a mega agriculture package worth Rs17.573 billion to facilitate farmers, beekeepers and horticulturists of the province.*

The package was okayed under the 100 days ambition plan of PTI Govt as per vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan to improve socio-economic of people associated with agriculture sector.

The package entitled, "Incentives plan for agriculture sector KP," has been drafted by Agriculture Extension Wing of KP Agriculture Department which received applause by the Prime Minister Imran Khan when unfolded under his chair here few days back.

Dr Murad Ali, Deputy Director Planning Agriculture Extension KP told APP on Sunday that the main components of the mega package to be covered under the plan over a period of next five years included incentive plans for cereals, horticulturists, sugarcane growers, agri extension activities,agriculture marketing produce, addition in fruits vegetable and processing.

Referring to incentives made available for cereals, Dr Murad said it is the main important source of nutrition in Pakistan as wheat and rice are staple commodities in the daily food consumption.

To address their problems, various activities have been proposed which will not only improve socio-economic conditions of farmers but would also improve food security situation and will be having positive impact on the country's economy.

Total incentives offered in the cereals sector amounting to Rs4.6 billion will benefiting more than 6,00,000 farmers.

About horticulture sector, Dr Murad told APP that KP is blessed with variety of climates suitable for cultivation of many vegetables and fruits including citrus, Apple, peach, plum, apricots, dates, cucumbers,onions, cauliflowers, cabbage, chilies, pumpkins etc.

According to 2015 statistics, fruits are sown on areas of 38357 hectares having production of 335986 tons and similarly vegetables growing on area of 34810 hectares with a production of 384694 tons.

The package incentive plan will benefit 66000 farmers for which 5.34 billion have been allocated for fruits and vegetables growers.

The senior agriculture officer said farmers associated with sugarcane will be provided Rs100.750 million incentives under the plan which will benefit around 10500 farmers in the province.

He said sugarcane is one of the major cash crop of the province as in 2015-16, it was sown in area of 11586 hectares having production of 5472889 tons.

Under the plan, sugarcane growers will be provided incentives in the shape of nurseries kids and machinery.

Extension activities to be carried out under the plan included arranging 56 number of Kisan melas at divisional level, four provincial kisan melas and 400 field days.

The plan has also addressed the marketing issues of the agriculture produce in the province, he said adding, various set of activities have been proposed under this mega incentive plans included construction of nine markets, registration of all major and minor agriculture markets, capacity building of farmers, stakeholders and dissemination of market information to the farmers through ICT.

Around 30,000 small and poor farmers would be facilitated and benefited by providing small and invocate machinery and equipment, he added.

He said value addition in fruits, vegetables and processing is also part of the 100 days plan under which 12000 number of farmers will be distributed at a cost of Rs4.30 billion.

Similarly, under honey beekeeping and processing a total of 3000 farmers will benefit at a cost of Rs 225 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Digitizes Forest Records with Satellite Imagery *

The Punjab administration has digitized forest records with the establishment of a geographic information system (GIS) laboratory which is situated near Ravi Road, #Lahore.

As part of the initiative, forest records in the province are being digitally mapped. So far 750,000 acres of the forest land has already been mapped out. While the monitoring and maintenance of the area on a permanent basis is also being switched to digital.

As part of this project 500,000 acres of forest land has already been accounted for through satellite imagery.

With the help of this modern technology we can now confirm the correct number of trees, area and location of a forest in any part of Punjab.

Pretty soon the information will be available to the public via a mobile phone application. The same information is being made available via a web portal.

The Punjab Information Technology Board (#PITB) are helping with this. It is expected that both the web portal and the mobile app would be completed by 2019.

Records for plantation on private sector land will also be available. The move is part of the Social Forestry Programme spearheaded by the forest department.

As part of the same program, there are also plans to do reforestation via plantation, with 11,850 acres of land ready to be claimed. 7,500 acres of this land intended for plantation is in various districts of Thal, including in Khoshab, Mianwali, Bhakar and Layyah.

The project also aims for plantation on 4,350 acres of river land. The Provincial Minister for Forestry Sabtain Khan said that any queries regarding the number of saplings planted as part of the project of the reforested land will be addressed by the GIS lab and the web portal


----------



## ghazi52

*NASA remote sensing data provided to Pakistan*








*ISLAMABAD* - Pakistan Council for Research and Water Resources (PCRWR) has planned to expand the scope of `*Irrigation Advisory SMS Service for the Farmers’* by increasing the number of registered farmers from existing 20,000 up to 100,000 soon.

The service was launched on April 18, 2016 as an outcome of international collaboration extended by University of Washington (UW) and NASA with an aim to help reduce overwatering and enhance crop yields for Pakistani farmers.

The University of Washington is providing real time daily Potential Evapotranspiration (ET) and precipitation for entire Pakistan using NASA 's remotely sensed data. PCRWR determined crop coefficients (Kc) for different crops in different agro-climatic zones of Pakistan.

“PCRWR has planned to extend its Irrigation Advisory Service to 100,000 farmers now while in the long run, the council envisions extending it to all farmers of irrigated areas through international and national coordination”, PCRWR Chairman Dr Muhammad Aslam Tahir said this while talking to APP.

The service has already been informing the farmers of 41 districts (irrigated areas) about their net weekly irrigation requirements, considering Evapotranspiration (ET) and precipitation.

Dr Aslam said around 90 percent of the water is consumed in the agriculture sector of the country and most of it is wasted due to improper utilization. The objective behind initiating this service was to conserve this water through educating farmers about actual water requirement for their crops.

The farmers, through this service, get weekly information on how much water their crop is needed and if there is chances of any rain or not during the next week.

The chairman said through this service, if we can even save only one percent of the whole will be a big achievement for us and help overcome the looming threat of acute water scarcity in the years to come.

He said the PCRWR is in contact with Telenor Telecom Company to utilize their service and existing database of farmers for providing irrigation advisory service to the maximum number of farmers.

Asian Development Bank (ADB) has also shown interest in capacity building of the technical staff to be involved in this task, Dr Aslam said.“We need to upgrade our system and require big servers for this purpose”.

A survey by the PCRWR found that farmers who used the text message alerts reported a 40 percent savings in water while their income has been doubled as they got more crops by applying the correct amount of water. - APP


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran targets 142.6 million trees in fresh plantation drive*

January 8, 2019







Premier to inaugurate spring plantation drive in last week of February. 

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan is set to inaugurate the Spring Plantation Campaign in the last week of February with over five million saplings to be planted on the first day nationwide.

The overall target set by the premier is 142.6 million trees.

PM’s adviser on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam on Monday presided over a meeting to discuss ways to make the plantation drive successful.

Officials from all four provinces, Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and Gilgit-Baltistan attended the meeting.

Amin stressed on the need for third party monitoring and evaluation system to ensure transparency in the 10 billion tree project under Clean Green Pakistan Program.

He also directed all provincial officials to formulate a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) in this regard and carry out the plantation drive accordingly.

Stakeholders briefed those present in the meeting on the targets for the spring plantation drive.

Twelve million saplings will be planted in Punjab and Sindh while Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) will have 100 million.

Moreover, 1.2 million saplings will be planted in Balochistan and 4.88 million in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) in the fresh drive.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan fifth largest sugarcane producer in world*

MULTAN : Pakistan is the fifth largest sugarcane producer in the world with an annual production of 63,800 thousand metric tons (TMTs), after Brazil, India, China and Thailand. According to website, 'worldatlas.com', Brazil is the top ranking country producing 739,300 TMTs of sugarcane annually. India is on the second berth with 341,200 TMTs, Peoples Republic of China on the third spot with 125,500 TMTs, and Thailand is fourth in the order with 100,100 TMTs annual production. The United States of America (USA) was listed on 10th spot with 27,900 TMTs production, Philippians on the 9th with 31,900 TMTs, Indonesia ranked 8th with 33,700 TMTs, Colombia on the 7th with 34,900 TMTs and Mexico ranked sixth with 61,200 TMTs. A sugarcane grower Irfan Khokhar told APP that Pakistan's ranking among top 10 sugarcane producing countries showed that farmers here were industrious and getting good production amid adverse circumstances.

He said that sugarcane farmers had been facing problems which, he added, should be resolved.



He said that farmers would be more than happy provided they get due return of their produce without any delay and demanded that some mechanism be introduced and effectively enforced to ensure it.


----------



## ghazi52

*26 seed companies qualify for bidding to produce seed varieties*







Agriculture research institute developed seeds that are high yielding and disease-resistant. PHOTO: FILE

FAISALABAD: The ground is set to involve private sector in production of high-yield and disease-resistant seeds of different crops in the country under the Plant Breeders Rights Act 2016.

Ayub Agriculture Research Institute (AARI) Director General Abid Mahmood informed that 26 private seed companies have qualified for bidding to produce four seed varieties of three different crops evolved by AARI scientists.

After the completion of the prequalification process, the bidding is now scheduled to be held on January 15, 2019, he added.

Quoting details, Mahmood informed that Pakistan imported seeds of different value-added crops to the tune of billions of rupees to meet the needs of the domestic market

“This is actually a stigma for an agrarian country, which was once considered a food basket of the sub-continent,” he voiced concern.

The director disclosed that AARI had developed a new and much-awaited variety of BT cotton, one variety of tomato and two varieties of maize, which are disease-resistant, high yielding and compatible to the country’s climatic conditions.

He appreciated the fact that the said varieties were declared successful in field trials and hence Punjab Seed Council approved these varieties for mass cultivation.

“AARI has decided to auction the production of seeds of these crops in collaboration with the private sector,” he shared. “The successful company, out of the 26 companies, will be responsible to produce and market seeds of these crops.”

He continued that the seed developer will be liable for a royalty also.

He lauded that these seeds, which the country imported for billions of rupees, would now be available within the country.

Terming the initiative a major step towards import substitution, the director claimed it would aid Pakistan in bridging the gap between imports and exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan eager to boost fruit exports *






ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Sahibzada Muhammad Mehboob Sultan has expressed the desire to boost trade between Pakistan and Tajikistan as the former produces the world’s best kinnows and mangoes. In a meeting with Tajikistan Ambassador Jononov Sherali on Wednesday, he agreed to hold a meeting of the Pakistan-Tajikistan Ministerial Commission by April this year to discuss matters of mutual benefit in the agriculture sector. The federal minister said Tajikistan must consider the import of Pakistani mangoes as the Central Asian state was already importing dairy products, sugar and potato from Pakistan.


----------



## Moon

ghazi52 said:


> *26 seed companies qualify for bidding to produce seed varieties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agriculture research institute developed seeds that are high yielding and disease-resistant. PHOTO: FILE
> 
> FAISALABAD: The ground is set to involve private sector in production of high-yield and disease-resistant seeds of different crops in the country under the Plant Breeders Rights Act 2016.
> 
> Ayub Agriculture Research Institute (AARI) Director General Abid Mahmood informed that 26 private seed companies have qualified for bidding to produce four seed varieties of three different crops evolved by AARI scientists.
> 
> After the completion of the prequalification process, the bidding is now scheduled to be held on January 15, 2019, he added.
> 
> Quoting details, Mahmood informed that Pakistan imported seeds of different value-added crops to the tune of billions of rupees to meet the needs of the domestic market
> 
> “This is actually a stigma for an agrarian country, which was once considered a food basket of the sub-continent,” he voiced concern.
> 
> The director disclosed that AARI had developed a new and much-awaited variety of BT cotton, one variety of tomato and two varieties of maize, which are disease-resistant, high yielding and compatible to the country’s climatic conditions.
> 
> He appreciated the fact that the said varieties were declared successful in field trials and hence Punjab Seed Council approved these varieties for mass cultivation.
> 
> “AARI has decided to auction the production of seeds of these crops in collaboration with the private sector,” he shared. “The successful company, out of the 26 companies, will be responsible to produce and market seeds of these crops.”
> 
> He continued that the seed developer will be liable for a royalty also.
> 
> He lauded that these seeds, which the country imported for billions of rupees, would now be available within the country.
> 
> Terming the initiative a major step towards import substitution, the director claimed it would aid Pakistan in bridging the gap between imports and exports.


Hopefully the seeds produced by these plants are fertile and can be used by the farmers to save costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Baharia sunflower cultivation should be completed by mid-Feb*






FAISALABAD : Agriculture experts advised the farmers to start Baharia sunflower cultivation immediately and complete it by mid of February to get bumper crop. A spokesman of the agriculture department told APP here on Monday that the best suitable time for Baharia sunflower cultivation was from January 1st to February 15. Therefore, the growers should start cultivation as last sowing could not only damage the quality of grain but also caused loss in production. He said that the growers should cultivate approved sunflower varieties like Hi-sun-33, Hi-sun-39, Agora-4, NK-278, FH-331, DK-4040, G-101 and 64-A-93 because these varieties were disease resistant. He said that sunflower was an important edible oil producing crop which could help Pakistan to trim its import bill of edible oil. This crop took 130 days only for its maturity with comparatively less cost and very high dividend. Therefore, the government also decided to promote sunflower cultivation by providing of Rs 5000 per acre on its crops, he added.

Responding to a question, he said a number of teams of agriculture department have been activated for training and guidance of sunflower growers in Faisalabad. These teams were imparting training to the growers by arranging awareness sessions at village level.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sugarcane cultivation should be started from February*

FAISALABAD - Growers have been advised to start the cultivation of sugarcane from first week of February and complete it by March 15 to get a bumper yield. Spokesman of the agriculture extension department said that farmers should cultivate approved varieties of sugarcane over maximum space. Among the approved varieties of sugarcane include CP-77-400, CP-72-2086, CP-43-33, CPF-243, HSF-240, SPSG-26, SPF-213, SPF-245 and COJ-84, he said and added that further necessary information could be obtained from agriculture helpline 0800-15000 and 0800-29000


----------



## ghazi52

*China expresses interest in importing Pakistani potatoes*

KARACHI: China has expressed keen interest in importing Pakistani potatoes at a time when farmers are facing a crisis due to low prices and demanding subsidy to continue to produce the crop.

“China seems to be keen to buy Pakistani potato, which is vastly encouraging,” said a statement released by the Ministry of National Food Security and Research on Thursday.

The Asian superpower expressed willingness to buy the vegetable during a meeting with the Pakistani ambassador.


----------



## ghazi52

*Role of agri engineering for development of agriculture sector*



Agricultural Mechanization is an important sub-sector for the national economy. Farm mechanization involves introduction of suitable farm machines and their availability either through design / development process, localization of adapted technologies through agricultural machinery manufacturing industry. 
Main aim of farm mechanization are to: 1) increase productivity of land and labour; 2) bring in more area under cultivation; 3) conserve energy and resources; 4) sustain agriculture production; 5) improve operator’s comfort and safety 6) protect environment; and 7) increase farm profits.

In the persuasion, Agricultural Engineering Institute (AEI) of National Agricultural Research Centre (NARC) working under Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) aims to promote farm mechanization in the country through designing / development, performance evaluation and commercialization of appropriate agricultural mechanization technologies by involving both public and private sector organizations.







The Agricultural Engineering Institute (AEI), NARC under PARC has developed following Technologies and also commercialized it successfully.


----------



## ghazi52

*Qatar lifts ban on import of Pak rice*

Qatar has lifted ban on the import of rice from Pakistan that would provide additional US $ 40-50 million of rice exports to Qatar.

During visit of Prime Minister Imran Khan to Qatar on 21-22 January 2019, the Qatari government has finally agreed to include Pakistan-origin rice in the tender documents of the Central Tendering Committee which falls directly under the purview of Qatar’s Ministry of Economy & Commerce.


----------



## ghazi52

*Potato exports to start from early Feb*
January 24, 2019







Minister says all options being exhausted to address growers' concerns. 

ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Sahibzada Mehboob Sultan has announced that the ministry is exhausting all possible options to dispel apprehensions of potato growers and its basic focus is on facilitating the export of potato, which will start soon with potential increase this season.

The minister made the announcement at a meeting held on Thursday to review the current situation ahead of potato exports, which were going to start formally in the first week of February.

Besides the minister, Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood and Federal Food Security Secretary Hashim Popalzai were also present in the meeting. They discussed various options to facilitate a smooth export of the surplus commodity and address concerns of the farmers.

The food ministry is setting up a facilitation centre in Okara, Punjab for the farmers and exporters prior to the start of overseas shipments.

Speaking on the occasion, Food Security Secretary Popalzai revealed that the government was negotiating with the stakeholders and different options were being considered for the purchase of surplus potato harvest.

It was proposed that the Pakistan Agriculture Storage and Services Corporation (Passco) may buy a considerable quantity from the growers to provide relief. The step is expected to facilitate the potato growers and improve the crisis-like situation.

“We are negotiating with provincial agriculture departments and there is another option of the provision of cold storage facilities to the potato growers by the Punjab government,” the minister said.

These options were being negotiated and after deliberations, one or both would be finalised, he said. “Our efforts are targeted at providing ultimate benefit to the farmers,” the minister remarked.

The ministry insists that it is trying to ensure that no tax is imposed on the export of potato and for the purpose the Federal Board of Revenue has been consulted to facilitate shipments.

Moreover, the issue of Afghan duty is being negotiated and relevant quarters are being approached for the reduction of the levy on potato exports.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chakwal farmers expecting bumper wheat crop due to timely rainfall*







Rain on Monday and Tuesday has given local farmers hope of a good wheat crop.


CHAKWAL: The rain on Monday and Tuesday has given local farmers hope of a bumper wheat crop.

“I have cultivated wheat on eight acres and because of the timely and heavy rain, I am looking forward to a promising yield,” said Asif Ali Khan, a farmer in Chakwal.

Other farmers in the Potohar region are happy with it raining when the wheat crops needed it the most.

“The wheat crop in the Potohar region is at the tillering stage, when plants grow lateral branches, and plants need much moisture during this stage. It rained just in time for this,” said Dr Mohammad Khalid, assistant director agriculture extension, Chakwal.

Wheat has been cultivated on 300,000 acres in the Chakwal district, he said, and that a bumper yield is expected this year due to the timely rain.

However, the rain has also led to the growth of various weeds in the wheat fields.

“Farmers should spray herbicides in their wheat fields so that weeds which have just started growing can be eradicated,” Dr Khalid said.

He also urged farmers to use urea fertilisers on their wheat crops for better yield.

“Enough moisture has gathered in the soil due to the rain and there is also enough dew to mix the urea in the soil,” he said, and suggested half a bag of urea for one acre.

On the other hand, though it rained heavily in most areas of the Rawalpindi Division, it did not rain in the Talagang Tehsil.

“It did not rain in our area and the wheat crop is not expected to be good,” said Haji Mohammad Din, a farmer in the Darot Village who has cultivated wheat over 16 acres. He said he is worried about his crop as the area did not receive any rain.

“The government should focus on building small dams in our areas so that maximum land can be irrigated,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Strawberry cultivation from February*







LAHORE: The agriculture experts on Wednesday advised farmers to start cultivation of strawberry from the advent of February and complete it by mid of March to get bumper yield. A spokesman of agriculture extension department told APP here that strawberry fruit is rich of various antioxidants, fiber and vitamin-C which improves immune system of the body. He said the farmers should cultivate it on maximum land as it would help to mitigate financial constraints.–APP


----------



## ghazi52

MULTAN: 
The Punjab government has notified plans to expand the e-credit scheme in the better interest of growers.
According to the Agriculture Department spokesman, in the first phase of the scheme, interest-free loans have been disbursed to more than 300,000 growers.

Previously, he stated, Rs25,000 per acre was being offered to the farmers sowing crops in the Rabi season as interest-free agricultural loans. “Now, the provincial government has decided to revise the amount upwards to Rs30,000 per acre,” the spokesperson said. “Growers can avail of the loan from National Bank of Pakistan, Akhuwat (interest-free microfinance programme), National Rural Support Programme, etc.”

He emphasised that the programme had played an effective role in ensuring prosperity of the growers and loans were being provided in a transparent manner. He added that the growers could get registered free of cost at the tehsil land record centre along with the land record.


----------



## ghazi52

*New sugarcane varieties introduced*

Ayub Agricultural Research Institute (AARI) has introduced three new varieties of sugarcane which would give 40 percent more yield as compared to the existing varieties. This was stated by Director General AARI Dr Abid Mahmood while talking to APP here on Saturday. He said that Pakistan was the 5th largest sugarcane producing country of the world. However, the average yield of the country was far less than its potential due to various reasons. Moreover, water shortage and climatic changes were posing serious threat to the production of sugarcane, he said and added that in order to combat these challenges and enhancing the production of sugarcane, the scientists of Sugarcane Research Institute of AARI have evolved three new varieties of sugarcane including CPF-250, CPF-251 and CPF-253 which would give 40 percent more yield and require 30 percent less water to complete the growth cycle. Responding to a question, he told the area under the cultivation of sugarcane was reducing due to water shortage, marketing issues and encouragement of other cash crops by the government.


----------



## Path-Finder

I hope Solar Incubation is made available and people learn of this method. Future of farming in Pakistan is Solar.


----------



## ghazi52

*Importance of agriculture discussed*

The agriculture sector is the lifeline of Pakistan’s economy and it is adding around *25% to the economy,* employing* 42.3% of labour force* and remains a major source of raw materials for several value-added sectors.

This was discussed in the speeches delivered by Chinese and Pakistani experts at CAC Pakistan Conference held in Lahore. The speakers added that joint ventures and transfer of latest technology is prerequisite to avail full benefits from the potential of Pakistani agriculture sector.

Topics that came under discussion included China agrochemical manufacturing capability, Pakistani crops and demand for agrochemicals and machineries and pesticides registration management updates in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 300 clubs set up under kitchen gardening initiative*
January 28, 2019






Under the programme, nurseries of various seasonal, off-season and early sowing vegetables are grown.—

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (Parc) has set up more than 300 clubs in the twin cities under a kitchen and rooftop gardening programme introduced to promote organic agriculture.

Members of the clubs include college students, military officials and the public, for whom the programme has the potential to address food and health in urban and peri-urban areas.

Official sources said on Sunday that the government has taken steps to promote organic farming in the country, including the production of organic seasonal vegetables in the fields at the National Agricultural Research Centre (NARC) to train stakeholders.

They said personnel from 600 NGOs have been facilitated to promote organic farming and kitchen gardening in Islamabad, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Azad Kashmir.

Off-season squash has also been produced in the tunnels at NARC for demonstration and training purposes.

Sources said Parc has also established a cell on organic architecture and nominated a focal person in this regard.

When contacted, agriculture expert Dr Sher Baloch said organic agriculture is a production system that sustains the health of soils, ecosystems and people. It relies on ecological processes, biodiversity and cycles adapted to local conditions, rather than use of inputs with adverse affects.

Organic agriculture combines tradition, innovation and science to benefit the shared environment and promote fair relationships and a good quality of life for all involved.

In response to public demand, Parc has initiated a programme to help citizens of Rawalpindi and Islamabad grow fresh organic vegetables at home that are free of pesticides.

Citizens can grow vegetables in their front or backyards, on rooftops and in pots. Under the programme, nurseries of various seasonal, off-season and early sowing vegetables are grown at the NARC farm area for distribution to club members and other interested groups or individuals.

Vegetable plants and seedlings are provided to growers at nominal rates, and in the case of some vegetables one or two plants are sufficient to meet a household’s seasonal requirement.

Obvious advantages associated with household gardening include pesticide-free produce and availability at one’s doorstep, in additional the high nutritional value of herbs and vegetables.

Research officers and field staff are also available with the programme to train and provide services at households.


----------



## AsifIjaz

We need to short list less water demanding varieties of berries, foder bushes or alternate food source for humans / animals across the globe. It will kill 2 birds with 1 stone. 
Most of the plants being cultivated are native and wud be gud in the lobger run but instead of eucalyptus we need to find alternatives as eucalyptus affects are very heavy or adverse on ground water levels. 
We need less water demanding varieties especially for makran range, suleiman range, potohar range, some areas of hindu kush and diapersed areas of thar especially near nagarhar, mitthi etc.


----------



## ghazi52

*France to enhance cooperation with Pakistan in agri sector.*

FAISALABAD: The French government will enhance cooperation with Pakistan in agriculture sector for food processing and food security.

This was disclosed by Pierrick LE Jeune, Cooperation Attache, Cultural and Cooperation Department, Embassy of France, here on Tuesday.

He was addressing the inaugural session of 2-day International Conference on "Food Processing and Entrepreneurship - A way towards Economic Sustainability" organized by Faculty of Food, Nutrition and Home Sciences (FFNHS), University of Agriculture Faisalabad (UAF).

French Attache said that French universities were providing modern education to a large number of foreign students in various disciplines especially in engineering, social sciences and human sciences.

He said that French embassy in collaboration with Higher Education Commission (HEC) was sending 50 students from Pakistan for their doctorate study in France, whereas, about 700 students were completing their graduation from French universities per annum.

Similarly, there are 40-50 doctors in University of Agriculture Faisalabad who had completed their PhD education from French universities, he added.

The French Attache said that although France was cooperating in different sectors, yet its education sector was facing various problems including budget problem, therefore, French educational institutions had to increase registration fee.

However, "we are evolving a new policy to enhance cooperation with University of Agriculture Faisalabad (UAF) in agriculture sector for food processing and food security, he added.

He also lauded the role of UAF and said that it was an influx school for food processing and food industry.

The youngsters should avail from its ideas and education at maximum extent to start their own business instead of running behind jobs, he added.

Vice Chancellor UAF Prof Dr Zafar Iqbal also addressed the function and said that food processing was not a new idea but it was century-old method under which the people used to preserve their foods.

However, the use of latest technology coupled with value addition has brought a revolution in food processing sector.

He said that poverty was horrific problem at the global level and Pakistan was also experiencing it because our young generation was running behind jobs.

The youths should adopt new technologies and start their own businesses, he said and added that in this connection, food processing sector had a huge potential to absorb a large number of unemployed youths.


----------



## ghazi52

*17 new fruit varieties recommended for approval*

Seventeen new indigenous varieties of date palm, desert apple (bair) and pomegranate, developed by a horticulture scientist of Bahawalpur, have been recommended by a high level expert sub-committee for final approval, to be granted by Punjab Seed Council (PSC).The varieties have been developed by an acclaimed horticulture scientist Muhammad Akhlaq from Horticulture Research Station (HRS), Bahawalpur. The recommended varieties include nine date palm varieties, two pomegranate varieties and six *jujubes (Bair)*, the scientist told APP here Tuesday. The varieties have completed all the processes for final approval including their morphological description, spot examination, national varietal trials and were finally recommended for approval by the expert sub-committee that is chaired by DG Research Ayub Agricultural Research Institute (AARI) and experts and scientists from other research bodies including Punjab Seed Council (PSC), NIBGE, NARC and others as its members, Akhlaq said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Plan to develop rose farms in Punjab*

Punjab government is finalizing necessary arrangements to lunch a plan for the promotion and developing rose farms to produce quality roses across the province.

Punjab and other parts of the country naturally possesses a great potential for producing quality roses due to rich resource local soil provides ideal agronomic conditions for the production of flowers.

Official sources told APP here on Sunday that currently low quality roses were being cultivated and sold in domestic market as well as exported to Middle East countries.

The concept of this proposed plan was to promote floriculture and to produce high quality grafted roses for enhancing the radius of export to European countries.


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese companies keen to invest in agriculture, housing sectors
  
February 02, 2019





FILE PHOTO

A delegation of China Machinery Engineering and Hanon Construction during a meeting with Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar in Lahore today (Saturday) expressed interest in investment in agriculture and housing sectors.

The delegation expressed willingness to transfer technology to the province for construction of low-cost houses. The delegation also apprised the Chief Minister about the progress on Jhang Power Plant.

Speaking on this occasion, Sardar Usman Buzdar said Pakistan and China are tied in bond of exemplary friendship. He said Pak-China friendship has assumed a new dimension in the tenure of PTI government.

The Chief Minister said all possible facilities will be provided to the Chinese investors in Punjab.

He said agriculture is the backbone of economy of the province.

Usman Buzdar said 'Naya Pakistan Housing Scheme' is revolutionary project to provide roof to the common man.

Presiding over a meeting to review matters of the Inland Water Transport Development Company (IWTDC) in Lahore, Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar directed to use boats of company for the promotion of tourism.

He directed to constitute a high-level committee that will present recommendations to hand over assets of the company to other departments.

He said that building of IWTDC should be converted into a rest-house for the promotion of tourism as there are many tourism promotion possibilities in Dawood Khel area of Mianwali.


----------



## ghazi52

*Need to tap huge Chilghoza export potential*








Pine nuts commonly known as ‘Chilghoza’, the most favourite and popular dry fruit, has gone beyond the reach of common man as its hiking price made it impossible for even to think of buying it.

Being sold at Rs6,000 per kg domestically, good quality nuts that have market, both at national and international levels can bring huge sum of money to national exchequer if exported specially to China and Japan as there is a great demand of these nuts.

Balochistan, a land rich with minerals and fruits, has large number of forests bearing Pine Nuts at the Suleiman Mountain Range of Zhob and Sherani districts. The steep mountainous terrain of the area with arid ecology provides suitable climatic and topographical conditions for the growth of ‘Chilghoza’ plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Ministry of Climate Change and National Rural Support Programme (NRSP) signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to use drone technology for its ‘10 Billion Tree Tsunami’ project to fight climate change.

According to details, as part of the country’s strategy to use drone technology to plant millions of trees and strengthen the ‘Clean Green Pakistan Movement’, the Ministry of Climate Change signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the National Rural Support Programme (NRSP).

Irfan Tariq, director-general in charge of environment in the Climate ministry, and Rashid Bajwa, Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of NRSP have inked the accord.

Advisor to Prime Minister Imran Khan on climate change Amin Aslam, who witnessed the signing, said that modern technology, like drone, will also be used for the plantation of 10 billion tree across the country.

"In addition to this, a Rs100 million ‘Challenge Fund for Climate Smart Projects’ will be launched, starting from March, to encourage youth engagement in climate-smart activities," Amin Aslam added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rafhan Maize Products Faisalabad*






Rafhan Maize Products Company Ltd., is located at Faisalabad, about 1100 kilometers north of Karachi, in Pakistan. The Company processes thousands of tons of corn every year to produce high quality food ingredients and industrial products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan kicks off tree plantation drive at Nankana Sahib, vows to protect Pakistan's forests*
February 09, 2019






The prime minister planted a sapling at Balloki, where he was also briefed about the tree plantation drive. —PID





Prime Minister Khan says forest land leased in Punjab should be retrieved and protected at all costs. —PID
Prime Minister Imran Khan, while launching a spring tree plantation campaign at Balloki, Nankana Sahib on Saturday, said that Pakistan's forests would be protected at all costs.

The prime minister planted a sapling at Balloki, where he was also briefed about the tree plantation drive.

Speaking on the occasion, Prime Minister Khan said that forest land leased out in Punjab should be retrieved, noting that forest cover in Pakistan is already very low as compared to the rest of the countries in the region.

He pointed out that there used to be large forests in Chichawatni, Mianwali and Changa Manga, which have all but disappeared now.

Speaking about the alarming rate at which Pakistan's forests have been depleted, he said that Pakistan's forests should be protected at any cost.

"70 percent of Pakistan's forests have been cut down in the past few years, which has created an imbalance in our environment," Prime Minister Khan said.

"We are now going to allow builders to build higher buildings just so our cities can stop expanding [horizontally] and encroaching on our forests," he said, adding that the health of Pakistan's elderly population, as well as of children, is continuously declining "since the air we breath is getting more and more contaminated."

"Our children do not have parks to play in anymore; all of those places have been taken over by concrete and cement, this needs to stop," the prime minister said while stressing the need for rehabilitation of forests.

While addressing the crowd, Prime Minister Khan announced that his government will also create a wildlife reserve under Baba Guru Nanak's name and that Nankana Sahib will also become home to the Baba Guru Nanak university.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fish production exceeds 3,200 tons per annum in KP*

Fish production in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has exceeded 3,200 tons per annum owing to construction of new fish hatcheries and fish farms during the tenure of PTI government to provide quality food to ever growing population.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which is blessed with both cold and warm water resources, is offering immense opportunities for fish farming comprising 6,100 kilometers of rivers and streams, 6,400 hectares of natural lakes and 54,600 hectares of dams and reservoirs, an official of Fisheries Department KP told APP on Friday.

“The province has around 1,130 acres area under fish farms and hatcheries where its production has exceeded 3,200 tons per annum following establishment of 38 new Carps and 56 Trout fish farms during last few years in the province,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Fresh water fish grown in farms in canals, lakes and reservoirs has alot of demand both within and outside the country.
The kpk government should explore this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Urea off-take expected to increase*

According to the provisional off-takes for the month of Jan 2019, the urea sale is likely to go up 5 percent to 566,000 tons. During Jan 2019, the state owned National Fertilizer Marketing Limited (NFML) is expected to record urea sales of 73,000 tons, its highest monthly sales since Feb 2015 as import of 100,000 tons urea makes its way to the market. Amongst local manufacturers, Agritech Limited (AGL) may witness fastest sales growth in its urea sales to 26,000 tons, primarily as a result of low sales in same period of last year due to gas supply issues. On the other hand, market leaders Fauji Fertilizer Company (FFC) and Engro Fertilizers Limited (EFERT) are expected to record 12 percent and 39 percent drop in their urea offtake to 197k tons and 159k tons, respectively. Total DAP offtakes during the month may contract 14 percent YoY and clock in at 79k tons, where the drop is likely to be led by FFC that may record steep 77 percent YoY drop in its DAP dispatches to just 6k tons. Similarly, Fauji Fertilizer Bin Qasim Limited (FFBL) DAP sales are projected to dip 55 percent YoY to 14k tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

H


ghazi52 said:


> *Rafhan Maize Products Faisalabad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafhan Maize Products Company Ltd., is located at Faisalabad, about 1100 kilometers north of Karachi, in Pakistan. The Company processes thousands of tons of corn every year to produce high quality food ingredients and industrial products.


Healthy oil but very expensive.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sabir Soybean Crushing & Refinery, Bhiki , Sheikhupura*






*Sadiq Brothers Feed Mill, Mandurah*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Melon cultivation should be started from Feb*

FAISALABAD: The agriculture experts have advised the growers to start cultivation of melon with the advent of February to get bumper yield. A spokesman of Agriculture department told APP here Tuesday that the growers should cultivate approved varieties of melon for getting maximum production. Meanwhile, agriculture experts advised the growers of irrigated zones to complete cultivation of potato Rabi crops by January 31 to get bumper yield. Spokesman of the agriculture extension department told APP here that as potato is a rich source of proteins, carbohydrates, potassium and sodium etc so farmers should cultivate approved varieties of potato over maximum space.–APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Investors turn focus to Pakistan’s agriculture sector*
By Zafar Bhutta
February 11, 2019






Economic zone should be set up in Multan to attract investment in dairy, food production. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: The previous government of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) hailed the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as a game-changer and mega project, claiming it would boost economic growth. However, the main focus of the project has only been on road infrastructure and power plants.

Pakistan is an agriculture-based economy, where majority of the population directly or indirectly depends on this sector. The agriculture sector contributes around 24% to gross domestic product (GDP) and accounts for half of the employed labour force.

It has been a big source of foreign exchange earnings, but sadly the sector has been neglected, forcing people to migrate from rural to urban areas for employment opportunities.

CPEC could have provided an opportunity to boost the agriculture sector, but the previous government failed to pay attention to it. Pakistan has always been a traditional exporter of textile products, but past governments did not pay heed to calls for diversifying exports.

Diversification could have been achieved had there been a policy to ensure value addition in agricultural products for boosting exports. However, not a single farm project was included in CPEC during the PML-N government’s tenure. Then food security minister Sikandar Hayat Khan Bosan had protested in a cabinet meeting for not including the agriculture sector in CPEC.

On the contrary, the current Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government appears to be focused on agriculture and livestock sectors to boost exports and help the farming community. The agriculture sector fuels industrial growth of Pakistan because the country’s industries heavily rely on agriculture and livestock such as textile and leather sectors.

Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood recently announced during a press talk that the trade deficit would be brought down by $5-6 billion during the ongoing financial year. His major focus is now on reducing imports and enhancing exports.

He was of the view that in order to have sustainable industrial growth in Pakistan, the growth of agriculture was necessary. The adviser’s main focus is on making interventions for the promotion of agricultural trade, agribusiness and investment in agriculture and livestock.

According to officials, the Ministry of Commerce is working on interventions, which are expected to push Pakistan’s agricultural exports. The ministry wants to bring competitiveness in exports of agriculture sector to become a major regional exporter through upgraded production technology and standardised service provision.

It wants to take initiatives to reduce the cost of doing business, promote high-value crops and ensure profit for producers. It also aims to introduce commercial farming integrated with international and domestic value chains.

The commerce ministry is currently identifying impediments in the way of access to complete value chain financing for small farms, cooperatives and commercial farming entities for an agricultural export and import substitution strategy with focus on regional trade.

The trade policy will promote modern logistics and trade infrastructure for the agriculture sector to achieve greater efficiencies in the international and domestic marketing environment.

There is a dire need to move towards precision agriculture technology, big data, etc for higher productivity and quality assurance to meet international quality parameters. The government wants to focus on agricultural research, education and extension to promote export-focused production that cannot be avoided anymore as it is vital for agro-based industrial development.

Pakistan is among leading importers of oil and oilseeds in the region. The government is working on import substitution by bringing innovation in the agriculture sector.

Different countries are now focusing on agriculture in Pakistan. The Netherlands has extended its support for improving agriculture and agro-business. A Dutch agro-business delegation is coming to Pakistan in the first week of March, which is expected to ink agreements for investment, trade and research in agriculture with private-sector companies of Pakistan.

Recently, the government formally approached the Chinese government, seeking support for agricultural research to improve crop productivity and reduce post-harvest losses. Chinese investment and support can turn around Pakistan’s agriculture sector.

The Board of Investment is also trying to lure companies, particularly agro-giants around the globe, to come and invest in Pakistan. Cargill, the US agro-giant, met PM aide Dawood and announced an investment of $200 million in Pakistan’s agriculture sector.

Cargill will bring world-class innovations to support the flourishing dairy industry in Pakistan, which is already moving towards modernisation.

Investors are keen now to invest in the agriculture sector of Pakistan. However, the government should take initiatives to improve the quality of agricultural products, especially in the livestock sector, in line with international standards.

With CPEC, Pakistan is entering into the industrialisation phase and setting up duty-free zones. The government should include the agriculture sector in CPEC for establishing an economic zone in Multan.

International investors should be offered incentives for setting up dairy-related and food product industrial units in the economic zone. In this regard, a Russian delegation visited Pakistan and expressed interest in importing food products and meat during the PML-N’s rule. However, it was not satisfied with the quality standards and therefore an opportunity was missed.

Now, is the time for the PTI government to avail of the opportunity, which could generate employment and boost exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*For some crops, rain spells provide relief*
February 11, 2019






Third rain spell in the first 37 days of the New Year has come as a huge relief for agriculture sector. — File photo

FOR the shortage-stricken agriculture sector the third rain spell in the first 37 days of the New Year has come as a huge relief. According to the meteorological department officials, another substantial spell will visit Pakistan this week and February will have above normal rain and snowfall.

Riding these spells, the Indus River System Authority (Irsa) on Jan 29 revised water shortage downwards from the previously calculated 38 per cent to the current 33pc. The percentage maybe revised further down in days to come, depending on the next rain spells and improvement in river flows.

The five per cent drop in shortage, in quantified terms, means an additional availability of 1.7 million acre feet of water in the system.

The Irsa system now has additional 1.7maf water from the system. With more to come in the rest of February, savings are bound to go up

These rain spells have already benefited the system in three ways: additional water, decrease in demand and extension in canal closure resulting in further savings.

The Irsa system now has additional 1.7maf water from the system already arrived and exhausted; with more to come in the rest of February, savings are bound to go up.

River flows became healthy as well: total river flows last Thursday were 49,000 cusecs against 35,000 cusecs on the corresponding day last year. Due to the additional availability, the storage position improved to 1.8maf — the same as it was on the corresponding day last year.

At one point, in the beginning of the year, the gap between current and the previous year’s position was of 2maf, which now stands closed as a result of these spells.

Due to these happy signs, the Irsa thinks it may be able to substantially reduce early Kharif shortages, which historically run in the 40s.

Sindh will be particular beneficiary of early Kharif water.

Owing to the rains the provinces have been able to bring their water demand down: for example, Punjab had planned to run its canals at 21,000 cusecs on Feb 7, but the total demand it received for the day was 18,000 cusecs.

As far as extended canal closure is concerned, Punjab, which used to open its canals after Dec 25, now plans to start them on Feb 12. Currently, only 20pc of its irrigation system is running.

Wheat and gram crops are expected to be major beneficiaries. However potato and maize may potentially face some kind of trouble if rains turn torrential and their period extends beyond the current forecast.

For wheat, the current rains have been a boon. With water shortages running at around 40pc farmers were forced to supplement water through expensive tube well pumping, where subsoil water is sweet, and miss it where underground aquifer is brackish.

The other deficit was a shortage of application of Di-Ammonium Phosphate (DAP) due to price factor — its price has gone up by almost Rs1,400 per bag in the last two months. Rain water could meet both these critical requirements.

Gram is the next biggest crop that is totally dependent on rains owing to it being a barani (rain-fed) area crop.

Its statistics underline the importance of the crop: as far as acreage is concerned, gram is the fifth largest crop after wheat (22m acres), cotton (eight million acres), rice (six million acres) and maize (three million acres).

It is sown on 2.7m acres and constitutes 60pc of the cereal import bill. Experts think that rain is as critical for gram as it is for wheat at this stage. If wheat can take care of food security, gram can help reduce the import bill as well as provide the poor with a cheap source of protein.

The two crops, which may possibly face some kind of risk due to the rains, are maize (for sowing) and potato (for harvesting). Farmers are preparing for maize sowing but persistent rains have deterred the effort.

If, as predicted, it rains next week as well, the farmers would be forced to delay maize sowing, especially in Punjab, where the crop covers over 1.8m acres. Though its sowing can be delayed into March, doing so will reflect in the yield. Maize farmers are thus keeping their fingers crossed.

In trouble is the potato crop, which is still 60pc underground and needs to be dug now. If next week’s rains cause water to remain standing in the field, it would block aeration and could damage the yield. Farmers are now de-capping the crop to keep it underground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kitchen gardening: Punjab govt to distribute 100,000 seed kits for spring*

The Punjab Agriculture Department (PAD) will distribute over 100,000 seed kits of vegetables to the citizens under the “Kitchen Gardening Programme” during spring season.

According to a PAD spokesman, the department has set up 325 sale points in 36 districts of the province to supply seed kits to the masses at a concessional rate of Rs50 for each packet.

He said the vegetable seeds, which could be grown through kitchen gardening in spring season, would be supplied to the people.

*Punjab CM to launch first-ever agri policy on 20th: Minister*

Minister for Agriculture Punjab Malik Nauman Ahmad Langrial, Minister for Information & Culture Fayyaz-Ul-Hasan Chohan and chairman task force for Pesticides and Fertilizers Malik Masood jointly held a press conference at Agriculture House, Lahore about government initiatives regarding agriculture sector to boost up the growth.

High officials of department and media representatives also attended this press conference. During media briefing session, Minister for Agriculture Punjab Malik Nauman Ahmad Langrial has said that government of Punjab is going to implement first ever agriculture policy in the province soon. Policy draft has already been prepared on 24th October, 2018 and approved by the cabinet which mainly aims at reforming agriculture sector and industry to enhance its role in national economy.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*CCRI imparts training to master trainers of KP, Balochistan*

MULTAN (APP): The* Central Cotton Research Institute (CCRI)* launched two-day training programme for master trainers of Balochistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa with an aim to promote cotton production across the country. Chairing the inaugural session of the training programme, In-charge Agronomy Department CCRI Dr Naveed Afzal informed participants about planning for cotton cultivation, recommended seeds, soil preparation, timing of cultivation, number of plants per acre, cultivation methodology and elimination of weeds from the field. He also briefed them about new technology for enhancing crop production. He stated that the best management was of vital importance for achieving bumper production. In-charge Department of Plant Breeding and Genetics Dr Idrees Khan informed about the different varieties prepared at Central Cotton Research Institute. He claimed that CCRI varieties had immense production potential.

In-charge Department of Cytogenetics Madam Farzana also described about different steps to pertaining to preparation of disease resistant varieties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Domestic production, characterization of recombinant thermostable cellulase*

Pakistan poultry industry has made remarkable and tremendous progress for the past twenty years and is committed to provide good quality meat to the population. Poultry feed is one of the most important factor affecting the meat production and high cost of broiler. The high cost of commercial feed for broiler chicks has drawn attention of farmers to use non-conventional feed including palm kernel, wheat, maize, rye, oat and barley based feeds.

The nutritional value of such diets is limited due to high amount of fibers in the form of non-starch polysaccharide (NSP). The NSP including mannans and xylan have cellulose about 12% of the total feed. The digestion of these kinds of fractions in intestinal lumen is variable due to their tendency of creating more viscous environment and less availability of digestive enzyme. This constraint can be resolved by the supplementation of poultry feed with specific enzyme such as cellulase for proper hydrolysis of polysaccharides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Drip irrigation has massive potential to save water *

Nestlé Waters Senior Vice President and Head of Technical Peter Hagmann inaugurated a site near Sheikhupura under “Nestlé Pakistan’s Agricultural Efficiency Project”. The project has the potential to help save 54 million litres of water annually. It is part of the company’s “Caring for Water” initiative which undertakes a collective approach to help address the water issue. The water saving will be made possible by the installation of a drip irrigation system as opposed to flood irrigation, which is the traditional way of irrigating fields in Pakistan. All over the world, around 70% of water is used in the agriculture sector. In Pakistan, the percentage stands at 90% with 50% wastage due to poor irrigation methods. In order to save water in agriculture and improve productivity, Nestlé Pakistan has fostered partnerships with the government and farmers to promote drip irrigation.


----------



## ghazi52

*FAO Resource Centre inaugurated at Sindh Agriculture University*








TANDO JAM: With an aim to engage and support Pakistani youth associated with agriculture, the FAO Resource Centre was inaugurated at Sindh Agriculture University Tandojam.

Mina Dowlatchahi FAO Representative in Pakistan and Professor Dr Mujeeb-uddin Memon Sahrai unveiled the plaque in the presence of senior faculty members of the university, students and FAO delegation.

As a result of collaboration with the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO), this center will promote the use of latest technology through development of strong relationship with farmer groups, researchers and academia.

Speaking at the ceremony, Mina` Dowlatchahi FAO Representative in Pakistan said “FAO looks forward to a fruitful and long collaboration to support youth development and unlocking the potential of the agriculture sector in Sindh. This center will improve delivery to agri-sector and help encourage combined investment and strategies for sustainable agriculture development in the province”.

Graduates will be facilitated at the center by providing them access to mentors and gain valuable career development advice and ideas. This will also serve as a platform for research and development to contribute to the achievement of Sustainable Development Goals.

Uptake of new technologies, changes in agricultural and water management practices by small holder farmers with concurrent actions to help conserve natural resources and protect the ecosystems are crucial for achieving food security and the eradication of malnutrition in all its forms in Sindh.

In this connection, FAO is working to implement a land tenure system that can sustainably improve the equitable access to, and governance of, land and natural resources, allowing for improvements in agricultural production, food security and nutrition under the project ‘Improved Land Tenancy in Sindh Province (ILTS)’ with the financial assistance of the European Union in 8 districts of Sindh.

Another project to help small farmers in selected districts of Indus basin to build their resilience and adapt to climate change has also been finalized which will directly benefit 1.5 million people in the area.

Vice Chancellor of the university thanked FAO for the support in setting up the center and said students, faculty and farmers will benefit alike.


----------



## ghazi52

*Halal Meat: Pakistan’s great export potential?*








Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Sahibzada Muhammad Mehboob Sultan on Saturday visited Fauji Meat Limited (FML) Plant at Mirpur Sakro (Thatta), near Port Qasim, Karachi. According to a press statement, the minister was briefed by FML Chief Operating Officer Hashim Raza about the plant, the subsidiary company of Fauji Fertilizer Bin Qasim Limited.

The Fauji Meat Limited plant has a state of the art Halal Meat Processing Plant having a daily production capacity of 100 tons of meat which includes 85 tons Beef and 15 tons mutton daily (30, 000 tons/year). Zabeeha is a domestic sub-brand of Fauji Meat Limited. It is the only facility within Pakistan that is in compliance with EU and international Standards.

Zabeeha ensures best meat choices for their customers, by delivering organic poultry, beef, mutton, and seafood products with zero external artificial additives. Zabeeha is incorporating 100% halal slaughtering techniques by offering premium quality meat.

The FML Plant is the only investment in South East Asia built with an aim and capacity to provide 100% certified Halal meat to its international and domestic consumers. It is the largest and most technologically advanced plant in the country having a capacity of processing 150 tons of meat per day. The company is managing the world-class tractability process of animals from farms until the delivery to the customers. At the industrial level the FML has the capacity to generate foreign exchange from $ 200 to 500 million for the national exchequer, the statement added.

The FML has built an international export ecosystem which is facilitating in growing the brand name irrespective of terrestrial limitations while the company has already government to government approval of meat export in 11 countries.


----------



## ghazi52

*Fresh rains to prove useful for wheat crop*

The current winter rain spell in the country will likely increase the wheat production this year particularly in central and northern regions, Director General Pakistan Meteorological Department Muhammad Riaz told The Nation on Thursday.

He said that production of wheat during current winter rain spell depends on the grown stage of the wheat crop.

He said that rain proves damaging for wheat crop if it is ready for harvest but will prove useful when the wheat plant is still green.


----------



## ghazi52

*UVAS Pattoki Campus sets up drip irrigation plant*






Just 82 kilometers off to Lahore, University of Veterinary and Animal Sciences (UVAS) Pattoki Campus has set up drip irrigation plant for effective use of water during crop irrigation with the financial support of multinational company Nestle.

“There are multiple challenges to curb the water wastage during crop cultivation especially when farmers and agriculture students in Pakistan are not much aware from latest techniques for effective usage of water,” UVAS Agriculture Officer Saeed Ahmed briefed the media on Friday at UVAS Pattoki Campus. 

UVAS has experimented to use drip irrigation plant on 6.7 acres university premises on which the university has planted guava and other fruits seed. Apart from conducting training sessions for farmers, the UVAS in collaboration with Punjab Skill Fund introduced six-month short courses in floriculture and horticulture. There are 200 plus students who have completed university short courses certification in one year. The certification is accepted in 27 countries including European and Middle East countries.


----------



## ghazi52

Growers advised to complete sowing of Moong lentils crop by end of March
 
February 24, 2019







Punjab Agriculture Department has advised the growers to complete sowing of Moong lentils crop by the end of the next month.

According to Spokesman of the department Najaf Abbas, Chakwal M-6 is an approved variety for rain fed areas while for irrigated areas NIAB Moong 2006 and NIAB moong 2011, NIAB moong 2016 and PRI Moong 2018 are the approved varieties.

He said that growers should use 10 to 12 kilograms of seed per acre for these varieties.

He said the experts have recommended using these approved varieties because of their resistance against diseases and more production per acre.


----------



## ghazi52

Strawberry from syedwala, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

THE value of agriculture land has appreciated significantly in Sindh over the past decade. The increase, however, is not uniform across the province. The price of per-acre land located on the left bank of the Indus river is higher than in upper Sindh on the right bank.

People watching the price movement in rural Sindh attribute the hike to multiple factors, including better returns on farm investment, commercialisation of land for housing schemes in the periphery of major towns and rupee’s devaluation, in addition to the quality of land and access to water sources.

The left-bank area of the Indus river is fed by two perennial major canals of the Sukkur barrage — ie Rohri and Nara — while land in upper Sindh by non-perennial canals including Dadu and Rice.

In Shikarpur district (upper Sindh), an acre of B-class land is priced at Rs 700,000 to Rs 800,000 today. It was selling at Rs200,000 per acre 10 years ago, according to Haji Ameer Bux Pahore, a grower.

B-class land is either waterlogged or suffers salinity whereas A-class land is rich in fertility, Mr Pahore says. “Therefore, A-class rural plots are expensive and cost up to Rs2 million an acre.”


----------



## ghazi52

*Peanut cultivation from mid March*

Growers have been advised to start the cultivation of peanut from mid of March for better production.

A spokesman of agriculture department said on Saturday that late sowing of peanut could affect the quality of the production.

He said time from mid-March to end April is the most suitable for peanut cultivation, therefore, growers should start cultivation of approved varieties of peanut. Peanuts growers can contact experts for guidance, he advised.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM imposes ban on use of agricultural land for housing schemes*

A high level meeting with Prime Minister Imran Khan in the chair in Lahore on Friday decided to impose ban on the use of agricultural land for housing schemes.

According to the Spokesman of Punjab Chief Minister, the meeting also approved a strategy to reduce the use of agriculture land for other purposes.

The Spokesperson said that the Punjab government will now focus on vertical growth in buildings without increasing the ground coverage.

Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar, Provincial Minister for Housing, Urban Development and Public Health Engineering, Mian Mehmood-ur-Rashid and other senior officials attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China keen to accelerate development of agriculture sector*


MARCH 1, 2019






A Chinese delegation on Pak China Socio-Economic Joint Working Group headed by DU ZHENLI, Director / Prof. of Engineering, Overseas Economic Cooperation Deptt visited Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC).

Chinese delegation held meeting with Dr. Munir Ahmed, Acting Chairman, PARC for Pak-China Collaboration in Agriculture Sector under CPEC.

On the occasion, Dr. Munir Ahmed, The Chairman, PARC acknowledged the support of China in various projects of PARC. In a meeting with Chinese Delegation, he gave a detailed presentation about PARC, its mission and vision to achieve sustainable food security and poverty alleviation through knowledge and innovation.

Dr. Munir Ahmed, Chairman, PARC also briefed the delegation about presence of PARC in the Country, National Agricultural System of Pakistan, PARC discipline of in-house research, i.e. Plant Sciences, Natural Resources, Animal Sciences, Agricultural Engineering and Social Sciences. He also highlighted the Pakistan Agricultural Scenario and PARC major achievements. Chairman, PARC further added that agriculture and socio economic development are also included in Pak-China Economic Corridor (CPEC).

In the meeting, Pak- China experts also exchanged the agricultural information and discussed the areas of mutual interest to accelerate the development of Agriculture sector in Pakistan. Director / Prof. of Engineering, Overseas Economic Cooperation Deptt China, DU ZHENLI discussed the mutual priorities for development in agriculture sector under Pak-China Socio Economic joint Working Group.

The Chinese delegation appreciated the PARC’s role of collaboration with international partners for the development of agricultural sector in Pakistan. The Chinese delegation was of the view that this meeting would definitely prove fruitful to further strengthen existing collaboration between the both countries. Chinese delegation also stated that China intends to provide help in different agri. Research projects being carried out at NARC and also aims assistance for training of NARC’s agri. Scientists according to their field. Dr. Munir Ahmed, acting Chairman, PARC also presented a PARC Shield to the head of Chinese delegation on the occasion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Peanut cultivation from mid March*

Growers have been advised to start the cultivation of peanut from mid of March for better production.

A spokesman of agriculture department said on Saturday that late sowing of peanut could affect the quality of the production.

He said time from mid-March to end April is the most suitable for peanut cultivation, therefore, growers should start cultivation of approved varieties of peanut. Peanuts growers can contact experts for guidance, he advised.


----------



## ghazi52

*CCRI starts cotton seed germination free lab test*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app

March 10, 2019

MULTAN : Central Cotton Research Institute (CCRI) Multan has started free laboratory test of seed germination before sowing of cotton crop.

In a statement issued here on Friday, Director CCRI Multan Dr Zahid Mahmood said that cotton growers across the country could send 100 grams cotton seed packets through courier service and the result of the seed germination would be conveyed within five days through Short Message Service (SMS) on their mobile numbers.

He said the institution was striving hard to provide guidance and training to cotton growers.

The cotton growers should send their name, address and CNIC numbers on Tele cotton helpline number 0334 1121213. The institution was providing information and guidance to registered cotton growers during cotton season through mobile text messages.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) leader Jahangir Khan Tareen on Tuesday gave a detailed briefing on agriculture to a federal cabinet meeting chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Addressing a press conference following the cabinet meeting, Information Minister Fawad Chaudhry revealed that Tareen had briefed the meeting on agricultural matters. It was decided during the meeting that the government will spend Rs 290 billion on agriculture, with 18 major schemes to be launched in the next five years, Radio Pakistan reported.

'Special attention'

Chaudhry in his media briefing said that over the past eight years, Pakistan's spending on agriculture had gone down by over 60 per cent while its agricultural imports had gone up to $4 billion, which included $2 billion worth of edible oil bills alone, Radio Pakistan reported.

He said there was a need to start an awareness campaign among the masses to use cooking oil as less as possible. The government is taking steps for the creation of oilseeds, he added.

According to Chaudhry, the cabinet meeting decided that special attention will be paid to the agriculture sector over the next five years.

The government also wants to work in the livestock and fisheries sectors, Chaudhry said, adding that the economy would see stability with steps being taken in the livestock sector.


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to install three olive extraction mills, 6 mobile units*








The government is set to install three olive oil extraction mills and six mobile oil extraction units across the olive producing areas in the county to facilitate the olive farmers as well as getting maximum benefits by the value addition of the local produces.


These extraction mills and mobile units would be installed during next crop season with a public-private partnership, which aimed at promoting the olive cultivation and oil production on large scale commercial basis, said Project Direct of Olive Development Programme in the National Agriculture Centre Dr Muhammad Tariq.

Talking to APP here on Wednesday, he said that promotion and development of olive on large scale commercial basis would not only help in reducing the country’s reliance on imported oil to fulfil its domestic requirements like palm and soybean, but also provide super hygienic edible oil to local consumers.

Besides, he said that development of olive on large scale commercial basis would also help in saving the precious national foreign exchange reserves of over 3.7 billion used on the import of edible oil which was costing the country average $ 3.7 billion annually.

Dr Tariq said that about 600,000 acres of land was identified in Balochistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Federally Administered Tribal Areas, Wana and Potohar Region for olive cultivation during next season, adding that olive plantation has so far been completed over 100,000 acres and planted over 5 million live plants.

He said that olive plantation had witnessed encouraging the trend in the country as average 500,000 to 600,000 olive plants were planted every year, adding that the olive was cultivated over 50,000 acres during last year.

Out of the total cultivated crop, about 50 per cent plants had reached to the fruiting stage and every year output was witnessing an encouraging increase, adding that if the ratio continued in same spirit economic benefits of Rs 25 billion would be injected in the national economy, he added.

He said that in order to ensure the maximum survival of the plants, drip irrigation system was also installed over 450 acres, besides work on developing the local nurseries of certified plants were also in progress to produce high yielding plants as according to the local ecological requirements.

The project director said that about 18 training programmes were organized and average 30-35 farmers were trained in each secession, besides organizing an international olive conference to share the international best practices and expertise with local stakeholders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Dawood calls for exploiting trillion-dollar halal food market*

There is a need to exploit the trillion-dollar halal food market through mutual cooperation between Pakistan and Malaysia, suggested Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood.

Speaking at the Pak-Malaysia Business Leaders Roundtable on Friday, he said, “There are 1.3 billion Muslims in the world, this (halal food) is now moving to a trillion-dollar market.”

He stressed that Pakistan needed to learn from Malaysia, adding that there was a need to collectively develop and exploit the market for mutual advantage.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has one of the world’s best cherries

“As a Pakistani, I can honestly say that we have one of the world’s best cherries. They are very juicy,” said Habib.

Speaking on the subject, an official at the Embassy of Pakistan in China, Hina Firdous, said, “The size of Pakistan’s cherry is very big.”

“What Chinese people know is that Pakistan’s mango is famous, but they have no idea that Pakistan has such great cherry,” said Zhou Rong, senior researcher at Chongyang Institute for Financial Studies of Renmin University of China. Balochistan borders Afghanistan and Iran, and on the south-western coast of the province is Gwadar Port, which China helps to build the free trade area. Although it is quite hard for cherry tree to survive, Balochistan is suited for planting this fruit. “Cherry prices are very high in the Chinese market. If the Chinese government decides to import cherry from a certain country, it will encourage local farmers to increase planting. As the quantity of cherry available in the market grows, the import price could fall,” The Express Tribune Editor Naveed Hussain said in the interview.

Pakistani cherry has no seasonal advantages

A report by the United States Department of Agriculture on the ‘Output of Fresh Cherry by Major Producing Countries’ does not include Pakistan. Chile is expected to break the record of 190,000 tons in the season of 2018-19 due to increasing demand from China.

Argentina, which is not on the list of major producing countries, reached a quarantine agreement with China’s General Administration of Customs at the end of last year, and the first batch of cherry exported to China set off in January. Then, why the cherries from the three countries mentioned above have different fates?

Elaborating further, Hussain said that though Pakistan is competitive in cherry taste, the main reason China imports cherries from New Zealand, Chile and Argentina is the seasonal difference due to geographic locations – southern and northern hemisphere – and Pakistan has almost the same harvest season as China.

“We imported cherry from eight countries, including Chile, the US, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Tajikistan and Turkey. Since no significant difference exists between the two countries, it can be difficult for Pakistani cherry to be exported to China,” Zhou added.

White cherry of Balochistan not available in Karachi

“Pakistan’s advertising is not as good as Chile’s. We can find Chile’s advertisement in second and third-tier cities in China; as Pakistan is quite near to us, you have enough edge in advertising,” Zhou said.

“I knew nothing about Balochistan’s cherry over the past 10 years, when I worked in Pakistan, therefore, the effort for information exchange is insufficient and we should strengthen market research.”

Reiterating the sentiment, The Express Tribune editor added, “Just as Zhou said, even Pakistanis themselves lack knowledge about cherries, hence it has been marginalised. Pakistan has an annual cherry output of 4,000 tons, but we do not put much emphasis on the systematic collection of information about the high-end fruit.”

China Overseas Ports Holding Company Pakistan Chairman Zhang Baozhong commented, “I went to Quetta, the capital of Balochistan, in the harvest season. We were free to take cherries from a cherry orchard next to our hotel. Pakistan’s cherry is indeed the best, with its main producing areas located in the north. Balochistan is also rich in agricultural products.”

Highlighting the problems in cherry transportation, Global Care Managing Director Amanullah Khan said, “Balochistan’s main product, white cherries, is rarely shipped to Karachi because of its poor infrastructure. We export a lot of mangoes and we have the infrastructure to export mangoes, but the transportation of peaches, apricots and cherries, which you’ve just introduced, planting and growing in different regions, requires increased investment in infrastructure, with packaging and other links included.”

Expedite cherry’s ‘zero tariff’ process

After discussing the seasonality, information exchange and transportation of Pakistani cherries, Zhao Jinping stressed that there is a very important factor, that is, the tariffs between China and Pakistan.

He said the first phase of the China-Pakistan free trade agreement (FTA) was signed on November 24, 2006 and the two sides implemented tariff reduction on about 6,000 items. Some of them were reduced to zero tariffs after a five-year transition period and the liberalisation rate, which means the coverage ratio of zero tariff goods in varieties and quantities, would be lifted to 85% over a period of about 10 years.

He was of the view that the 85% coverage ratio is not high in the international market, “according to the current information disclosed by the two countries, if it can be raised to more than 90% in the second stage of the free trade negotiations, many commodities similar to cherries will be covered, which will lead to a decrease in the cost and price of Pakistani goods exported to China, and an enhanced market share and competitiveness in China.

“As we talked about Chilean cherries, the ratio between China and Chile has reached 98% and almost all goods can enter China without tariff, which has a positive effect on lowering the price of Chilean cherries.”

Statistics from China’s General Administration of Customs suggest the volume of total import and export between China and Pakistan was $19.08 billion in 2018, of which Pakistan’s exports to China totalled $2.18 billion, accounting for slightly more than 10%. Just a week before the programme, Pakistan’s ambassador to China had said in an informal discussion organised by the embassy that the tension between India and Pakistan would not have any impact on economic exchanges between China and Pakistan.

“I hope that we can eat Pakistani cherries in China one day,” he said.

Buy Pakistani Cherries online



http://www.tradekey.com.pk/product-info/Cherries-2062625.html

Cherry tree in hunza valley


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Planning, Development and Reform Minister Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar said on Wednesday that the government was focused on developing the agriculture sector on modern lines in order to improve the livelihoods of small farmers and to enhance the sector’s contribution to the national economy.*

“In this regard, agriculture cooperation with China will be enhanced under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework,” the minister said while talking to National Food Security and Research Minister Sahibzada Mehboob Sultan.

Planning Secretary Zafar Hasan, National Food Security Secretary Dr Muhammad Hashim Popalzai and CPEC Project Director Hassan Daud were also present on the occasion.

The planning minister said efforts were underway to initiate joint ventures with leading Chinese agriculture companies so as to enhance agricultural output and value addition of agricultural products.

He highlighted that there was a lot of scope for cooperation between the two countries, particularly in areas of livestock, fisheries, citrus, mango, rice, potatoes and horticulture sectors.

Bakhtiar said that a CPEC Business Advisory Council has been constituted which would have representation from leading companies dealing in various sectors, including agriculture. The purpose of the council would be to identify new areas for future collaborations with China under CPEC, he added.

During the meeting, deliverables in different areas of agriculture for the proposed visit of the prime minister to China to participate in the second Belt and Road Forum this month came under discussion.

It was discussed that a memorandum of understanding on foot and mouth disease was also expected to be signed during the prime minister’s visit.


----------



## waraich66

Ghazi , You are doing cut and past , we appreciate if you share your ideas and experiences and comments 
Thanks.


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab Govt provide subsidy to farmers on fertilizers

April 07, 2019







The Punjab government is providing subsidy to the farmers on fertilizers through subsidy vouchers to facilitate them.

According to Spokesman for the Punjab Agriculture Department Najaf Abbas, the subsidy is being given on Diammonium phosphate fertilizer, Nitrophos, Nitrogen-phosphorus-potassium and Sulphate of potash fertilizers.

He said, the subsidy will help reduce production expenses of crops besides increasing per acre yield. 

Najaf Abbas said that after scratching voucher, the number should be sent through SMS on 8070 while unregistered farmers should contact agriculture helpline 0800-15000, 0800-29000 to get information about the subsidy.

He said that around 5.2 million farmer families will benefit from the subsidy scheme.


----------



## CrazyZ

I would exporting tropical fruits like kinnow & mangos to Russia would work good. Has this ever happened in past?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt for enhancing kharif crop production*
April 14, 2019
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1476008&display=popup&ref=plugin





Farmers prepare a field for cultivation of hybrid seeds of maize at a farm in Faisalabad on April 1. Maize production at country level for kharif 2018 was reported at 5.521 million tonnes.—APP


ISLAMABAD: The government will promote indigenous production of agricultural crops that would substitute the import of edible oil as well as enhance production of kharif crops in the upcoming meeting of Federal Committee on Agriculture (FCA).

The FCA meeting, which would be held on April 17 to set the target for sowing of kharif, is organised by the Ministry of National Food Security and Research (MNFSR). The biannual meeting will take stock of the previous production patterns and fix targets of all major and minor crops in consultation with provincial agriculture departments and other stakeholders.

Despite the fact that the MNFSR hosts the FCA meeting in order to enhance domestic agricultural production through increasing per yield acre, provincial representation is seen at the level of officials only. No provincial agriculture ministers attend the meeting, according to the ministry.

Cotton, maize production falls

Sowing season for kharif crops including sugarcane, rice, cotton and pulses (maize, mung and mash) begins in April and lasts until June, while harvesting is done in October.

During the last kharif season, there was a decrease in the production of sugarcane, cotton and maize, while some improvements were made in pulses.

Sugarcane, a high-value cash crop, saw its output decreasing by 16.89 per cent to 68.25m tonnes in 2018-19, from 82.12m tonnes over the previous year. There is still a huge yield gap between average and potential yields despite continuous increase in area, yield and production over the last few years.

In 2018, rice was cultivated on an area of 2,83m acres while production decline 4.43pc year-on-year to 7.12m tonnes. The crop’s area under cultivation contracted due to lower economic returns to farmers on account of decrease in prices both domestically and globally last year.

According to estimates from provincial agricultural departments, maize production at country-level for 2018 was reported at 5.521m tonnes reflecting a decrease of 1.99pc.

For mung, the total estimated production in 2018 stood at 124,800 tonnes with average yield of 755kg per hectare while the area and production rose by 1.67pc and 2.25pc year-on-year.

Statistics from provincial bodies put cultivation area for mash at 13,400 hectares with a total output of 6,450 tonnes in 2018. The area under cultivation dipped by 12.44pc whereas production was down 10.42pc from the previous year.

Cotton crop area has also reduced due to preference for sugarcane and maize, and in Punjab alone, area under cultivation has declined by 19.7pc between 2006 and 2018. In CY18, the crop’s area sown was 2.406m hectares, 81.4pc of the annual target which was set at 2.955m hectares. Against the production target of 14.04m bales in 2017, the country achieved the output of only 11.94m bales.


----------



## CrazyZ

ghazi52 said:


> *Govt for enhancing kharif crop production*
> April 14, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmers prepare a field for cultivation of hybrid seeds of maize at a farm in Faisalabad on April 1. Maize production at country level for kharif 2018 was reported at 5.521 million tonnes.—APP
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The government will promote indigenous production of agricultural crops that would substitute the import of edible oil as well as enhance production of kharif crops in the upcoming meeting of Federal Committee on Agriculture (FCA).
> 
> The FCA meeting, which would be held on April 17 to set the target for sowing of kharif, is organised by the Ministry of National Food Security and Research (MNFSR). The biannual meeting will take stock of the previous production patterns and fix targets of all major and minor crops in consultation with provincial agriculture departments and other stakeholders.
> 
> Despite the fact that the MNFSR hosts the FCA meeting in order to enhance domestic agricultural production through increasing per yield acre, provincial representation is seen at the level of officials only. No provincial agriculture ministers attend the meeting, according to the ministry.
> 
> Cotton, maize production falls
> 
> Sowing season for kharif crops including sugarcane, rice, cotton and pulses (maize, mung and mash) begins in April and lasts until June, while harvesting is done in October.
> 
> During the last kharif season, there was a decrease in the production of sugarcane, cotton and maize, while some improvements were made in pulses.
> 
> Sugarcane, a high-value cash crop, saw its output decreasing by 16.89 per cent to 68.25m tonnes in 2018-19, from 82.12m tonnes over the previous year. There is still a huge yield gap between average and potential yields despite continuous increase in area, yield and production over the last few years.
> 
> In 2018, rice was cultivated on an area of 2,83m acres while production decline 4.43pc year-on-year to 7.12m tonnes. The crop’s area under cultivation contracted due to lower economic returns to farmers on account of decrease in prices both domestically and globally last year.
> 
> According to estimates from provincial agricultural departments, maize production at country-level for 2018 was reported at 5.521m tonnes reflecting a decrease of 1.99pc.
> 
> For mung, the total estimated production in 2018 stood at 124,800 tonnes with average yield of 755kg per hectare while the area and production rose by 1.67pc and 2.25pc year-on-year.
> 
> Statistics from provincial bodies put cultivation area for mash at 13,400 hectares with a total output of 6,450 tonnes in 2018. The area under cultivation dipped by 12.44pc whereas production was down 10.42pc from the previous year.
> 
> Cotton crop area has also reduced due to preference for sugarcane and maize, and in Punjab alone, area under cultivation has declined by 19.7pc between 2006 and 2018. In CY18, the crop’s area sown was 2.406m hectares, 81.4pc of the annual target which was set at 2.955m hectares. Against the production target of 14.04m bales in 2017, the country achieved the output of only 11.94m bales.


Hopefully the added snows this winter can help support these crops early. Agriculture is the wild card to our economic growth. I good output year can boost our growth rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulu

Wish u good luck.Kinnow people did mangoes not sure have to check export board data even russian offered some time ago.Most exports related to potatoes and tomatoes 


CrazyZ said:


> I would exporting tropical fruits like kinnow & mangos to Russia would work good. Has this ever happened in past?


----------



## ghazi52

Jan 18, 2019 - Exports of kinnow began to flow out of Pakistan at the beginning of this month. ... due to the Russian ban on European fruit, and improved production ... of other products besides kinnow, including mangoes and potatoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China's Foshan University to set up base for environmental membrane biology*

April 15, 2019







KARACHI : The University of Karachi and Foshan University of the People’s Republic of China signed a Memorandum of Understanding at Foshan University in the presence of Professor Dr Bilquees Gul on behalf of Karachi University and Hao Zhifeng of Foshan University.

According to the MoU, both parties have agreed to set up Guangdong Belt and Road Institute of Plant Environmental Sensing and Signaling for modern agriculture. They have also agreed to set up China International Science and Technology Cooperation base for environmental membrane biology. For the interest of substantial implementation, they have also agreed to organise international conferences, forums and seminars regularly.

The MoU is designed for the interest of academic exchanges and scientific research cooperation, on the basis of equality, friendship, mutual assistance. They will be involved to apply and to accomplish research projects related to plant membrane biology and modern agriculture.

Karachi University and Foshan University have also decided to provide funds for early career researchers from the Belt and Road countries going to Foshan University for short-term study or scientific research. According to the MoU, funds and other facilities would be provided for outstanding young scientists from China and Belt and Road countries doing joint PhD programme and to exchange scientists and specialists participating in international scientific events like seminars, conferences, symposia and exhibition.

The representatives of both universities also agreed that any activities mentioned in this Memorandum of Understanding should be negotiated and determined by both parties before virtual practice.

The memorandum would be valid from the date of formal signature by both parties for a period of five years and would be automatically renewed.

Earlier, the Director ISHU Karachi University, Professor Dr Bilquees Gul, mentioned that the idea was to bring together some salinity experts at one place to do some brainstorming and discuss how to make their collaboration more efficient and productive at the briefing held at Foshan University.


----------



## AsifIjaz

Almost all the agricultural universities and institutes need to be either closed down or fresh management needs to be brought in.

One does not need to go beyond the fact that over the last 1 to 1.5 decades we have not created any variety of seedless oranges, new varieties of mangoes, better bananas, better and higher yield vegetables or seasonal fruits, no pulses varieties requiring less water or higher yield, no newer varieties of plants or seeds for extracting oil and even the rice and cotton varieties introduced are good for nothing and we have better alternatives from outside.
Like so many other research centers out there (suparco, material, precious stones, cement etc) these people too are lethargic, haud haram, kam chour and should be sent packing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

AsifIjaz said:


> Almost all the agricultural universities and institutes need to be either closed down or fresh management needs to be brought in.
> 
> One does not need to go beyond the fact that over the last 1 to 1.5 decades we have not created any variety of seedless oranges, new varieties of mangoes, better bananas, better and higher yield vegetables or seasonal fruits, no pulses varieties requiring less water or higher yield, no newer varieties of plants or seeds for extracting oil and even the rice and cotton varieties introduced are good for nothing and we have better alternatives from outside.
> Like so many other research centers out there (suparco, material, precious stones, cement etc) these people too are lethargic, haud haram, kam chour and should be sent packing.


I have encountered a general attitude in Pakistan that research and development or technology development is not possible since we are a poor nation and you will never recoup your investment.....this mentally needs to be changed. Outside of defense what sector has advanced anything technical??

Many countries have booming economies because they embrace tech development. They have recouped their initial investment many times over, Israel & S korea to name a few...but in Pakistan the mental block on rd/tech continues. Hopefully the younger generation will see this and not do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsifIjaz

Its a combination of all... Mainly haad harami, no accountability and a job from whch u cant be kicked off easily.
Then,
There are no written goals or objectives which are time bound or quantifiable.

Icing on the cake is that the few audits of the facility that we have are usually done by individuals who come, give power point presentations and fed chicken karahi leading to a gud or at worse acceptable report.

In a nutshell, its a crooked system, with crooked people working on crooked principles, with crooked laws and in a crooked accountability environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Growers advised to start cotton cultivation after mid of April*

The agriculture experts have advised the growers to start cultivation of cotton crops after mid of April and complete it on priority basis. A spokesman of the agriculture department told APP here Saturday that although cotton is a cash crop and called as “White Gold”, yet its cultivation witnessed an extraordinary decline in district Faisalabad where more than 22,000 acres of land was decreased from cotton cultivation during last 5 years.


----------



## ghazi52

*'Technology all the way'*
_Abad Khan, Member of the Farmers Associate Pakistan and President Guava Association_








Abad Khan owns three different farms in as many ecological zones in Punjab. He believes that instead of flashy and grandiose ideas, the government should help farmers with technology adoption at the ground level.

For example, incubation centres should be set up where farmers can go and learn about the latest technologies for specific crops. This way they can return and use their knowledge to tackle problems that they face. The government should also try to reach out to farmers individually.

“The soil textures of all of my three farms differ, even within one farm, and usage of fertiliser is linked with this texture. I should be able to upload soil texture and get specific requirements for my farm,” he says. “This was started by the previous government but stopped by the present one. It needs to be restarted. Help for farmers should be GPS enabled rather than based on lengthy paperwork as is done currently,” he added.

*'No place for food'*
_Chaudhry Maqsood Jutt, President Potato, Vegetable and Fruit Growers Cooperative Society_







Storage capacity is a subject of confusion rather than planning asserts Chaudhry Maqsood Jutt. The government does not have credible figures of different crop area, crop production or storage.

For example, the provincial government has been insisting that potato production is at 4.3 million tonnes. The figure could be well over 10m tonnes. Similarly, there are no accurate storage figures available. Okara district, the main potato producing area, has over 2.5m tonnes of storage capacity, which fills to the brim every season.

In the last few years, new storage was built by investors from Sargodha. While the capacity is sufficient there are operational issues. Firstly, the cost of storage has become a deterrent. Storage owners charge Rs450 per bag for a season. Cost of a bag is Rs200 and labour charges add another Rs100. This adds Rs6.5 per kg to the cost.

With exports slowing down, for the last two years no farmer has been able to recoup this cost, said Mr Jutt. Storage charges are prohibitive because initial investment has been massive at around Rs2,000 per bag. This added up to Rs60m, excluding cost of land. Cost of running storage is exorbitant as well, mainly due to electricity.

To make matters worse, storage owners do not take responsibility for potatoes rotting in case of electricity failure. There is no insurance system in place. Entire stores of produce have gone to waste due to this. At Rs3,000 per bag, potato seeds are costly. If 100 bags of seed rot, famers suffer irreparable losses. Thus, instead of building storage capacity, the regularisation of existing capacity is needed.


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway N-5 crossing green date palm gardens Khairpur Mirs . Beautiful place for arranging National Date Palm Festival. Let's celebrate this fruit which our Allah blessed us. Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

*Nishat Dairy eyes 2020 to launch milk brand*

In a well-maintained dairy farm equipped with latest machines just 100 km off to Lahore at Sukheki, Nishat Dairy Private Limited is targeting 2020 to launch its own milk brand that will be game changer in the Pakistan’s dairy industry. For the provision of quality milk brand to consumers in Pakistan, Nishat has been finalising the product portfolio which is in decision making process.

*$110m wheat, $1.3b rice exported*

Wheat worth US$ 110.355 million were exported during first eight months of current financial year as against the exports of US$ 12.577 million of the corresponding period of last year. According the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, exports of the wheat during the period under review had witnessed about 777.44 percent growth as compared the same period of last year.

During the period from July-February, 2018-19, 513,124 metric tons of wheat were exported as against the exports of 65,822 metric tons of same period of last year, which was up by 777.44 percent, it added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Agriculture tube wells in Balochistan to be exempted from power outage*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/nni
May 03, 2019

In a bid to boost the agriculture sector, Federal Minister for Power Omar Ayub Khan here on Friday announced that agriculture tubewells in Balochistan would be to exempted from load shedding.

This Omar Ayub said in a meeting of Senate’s Standing Committee on Power which held in Islamabad today with Senator Nauman Wazir Khattak in the chair.

Omar Ayub Khan underscored the need for new power plants to tackle power shortage in the country. He further said that the government had eliminated power theft in Sehwan Sharif and added that now there was zero load-shedding in the area.

“Electricity consumption reduced by 170,000 units in Sehwan Sharif after the anti-power theft drive in the area,” Omar Ayub added.

The minister said that they disconnected illegal electricity connections from 402 plazas in Hyderabad. Criticizing the former rulers, Omar Ayub said that they had made false claims about power generation. On the occasion, the minister warned of strict action against power pilferage.

Earlier, Federal Minister for Energy (Power Division), Omar Ayub Khan, had said on April 7 that electricity shortfall stood at ‘zero’ as of power generation was more than the figure demand and supply of the country.

Omar Ayub Khan, in his latest Twitter message,had detailed that the demand of power stood at 14,840 megawatts after the availability of 17,100 MW electricity in the national system as per statistics provided for that day. NNI


----------



## ghazi52

After wheat, rice is the second most important staple of Pakistan. Through exports, it contributes significantly to the country’s exchequer. This is especially true for basmati rice which is known for its aroma and quality, and is a specialty of the country. Rice is grown in all provinces on an area of 7,164 thousand acres. However, it is a water guzzler.

Transplanted puddled rice (TPR) is the preferred mode for growing the crop in Pakistan. A puddled field is one where the soil is ploughed under 10-12 inches of standing water. In TPR, rice seedlings are raised in nurseries till they are 4-6 weeks old, before being transplanted to puddled fields.

*Rice is a water loving cereal. It takes about 3,000 to 5,000 litres of water to produce one kilogram of rice. 93.6 per cent of fresh water in Pakistan is consumed by agriculture of which rice accounts for 35pc.*

Due to declining water resources and high water requirement of TPR, it is the need of the hour to enhance water-use efficiency and water productivity. Among various technologies, dry direct seeded rice (DSR) is the best option for water conservation.


In the DSR sowing method, paddy seed is sown directly in well prepared fields through DSR drill, removing the need for seedlings to be raised in a nursery. Through this method, 25-30pc of the water consumed can be saved while using 30pc less fuel. Furthermore, less labour and time is required and optimum plant population can be obtained easily.

In Pakistan, especially in Punjab, DSR sowing method in rice crop is getting popular day by day, with area under DSR gradually increasing. Last year, estimated area under DSR was 114 thousand acres, out of which 104 thousand acres were in Punjab alone.

Factors such as severe water shortage and expensive labour due to industrialisation and urbanisation, has led the rice farming community of Pakistan to want to shift from TPR to DSR sowing technology. But they are unable to do so effectively because of the menace of weeds infestation in DSR.

Weeds are undesirable plants whose removal is essential because they compete with the crop for sunlight, water and nutrients. Weed infestation adversely impacts rice by 15-20pc and can go up to 50pc.

A DSR crop badly infested with weeds can fail entirely. Weeds in rice crop can be categorised into three classes: broad leaved, sedges and grasses weeds.

In the TPR sowing system, weed control is easy as the puddled soil inhibits weeds germination. Whereas, in DSR sowing technology, weed control is very difficult. Since weeds germinate at the same time as rice seedlings, they compete for light and nutrients. Weed competition in DSR is at its peak during the first three weeks.

No doubt, DSR technology is the future of rice in Pakistan. But this future depends on proper weed management, especially from noxious weeds like ghora, madhanas and kallar or bansi grass.

Integrated weed management is a systematic approach in which the control of weeds is achieved by keeps its infestation below economic injury level. This can be done by combining any two or more preventive, cultural and herbicidal weeds management methods.

Crop rotation, mulching of sesbania (jantar) and stale seed bed or double rouni (creating a seedbed weeks before it is due to be sown) are the best methods of cultural control of weeds in DSR system.

However, use of herbicide, such as application of glyphosate, is indispensable. Without herbicidal weed management, appropriate control can’t be achieved.


----------



## ghazi52

*$110m wheat, $1.3b rice exported*

Wheat worth US$ 110.355 million were exported during first eight months of current financial year as against the exports of US$ 12.577 million of the corresponding period of last year. According the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, exports of the wheat during the period under review had witnessed about 777.44 percent growth as compared the same period of last year.

During the period from July-February, 2018-19, 513,124 metric tons of wheat were exported as against the exports of 65,822 metric tons of same period of last year, which was up by 777.44 percent, it added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Spate irrigation prospects in Pakistan*

*khuram mubeen*

Assistant Professor Agronomy MNS University of Agriculture Multan


On an average 9% of the irrigated area of Pakistan is under the system of hill ********. Though there is a potential of increasing the area under spate irrigation up to 34%.







Floods are often considered as havoc. However, the other side of coin has seldom been accounted for in a positive context. Rain water from dry mountains can be a potential source for irrigating low lying fields, and getting a reasonable crop production.

Floods in plains through rise in level of river flow and floods originating from mountainous areas (Hill ******** / Rod Kohi) differ from each other. The floods from rivers builds gradually, has a long lasting impact and recedes even more slowly.

On the other hand, hill ******** from mountains are transient (usually up to 10 hours) and appear shortly after rains. Speed of water flow is very high as compared to floods of rivers in plains.

*What is spate irrigation?*

The irrigation technique that diverts flood water from dry mountainous area by gravity through regulatory structures for crop cultivation in low lying farmland is referred to as spate irrigation. This irrigation system is a distinct feature of arid and semi-arid regions bordered by highlands.

There are two systems of management in hill torrent areas:


Upland rod kohi areas. Here check dams are built to create obstacles in the movement of speedy water. It aids in reducing losses to soil erosion. Contouring, terracing is practiced and mini dams are also constructed. Medium reservoirs can also be built where feasible.
Lowland rod kohi areas: In such areas regulatory structures, diversion bunds, headworks, field inlets and field outlets can be constructed. For smooth flow of water and to avoid erosion, water can be conveyed through an array of channels like stone masonry lined channels, closed channels, parabolic lined channels, plastic sheet lined channels and open channels etc. A well planned channelization of the water from river bed at the take-off point will make the most use of the area with better coverage and spread of water with effective groundwater recharge.
On an average, currently 9% of the irrigated area of Pakistan is under the system of hill ********. Though there is a potential of increasing the area under spate irrigation up to 34%. About 1.4 to 2.34 million hectare area is under spate irrigated agriculture. Nevertheless, the potential area is approximately 7 million hectares.

Following three aspects must be inculcated to harvest the benefits from hill ********


Building regulatory structures
Canal maintenance and repair system
Management of commanded area of the hill ********

*Essential aspects to harness hill *********

Building dams, mini dams, headworks, regulatory structures etc. is the major responsibility of engineering authorities whereas command area management is a diverse subject involving multiple stakeholders. The bund repair and maintenance in such areas is of utmost importance.

In some areas, there is penalty on farmers who do not take care of repairing and maintaining bunds on annual and sometime on seasonal basis. Moisture conservation can be enhanced by ploughing, surface mulching, strip cropping, and growing cover crops like legumes etc.

*Pakistan’s scenario*

Pakistan has the largest area in the world under spate irrigation with maximum area being in Balochistan. In Punjab, this sort of irrigation is practiced in districts of Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur and parts of Mianwali. There are 13 major hill ******** besides many minor ******** locally called “chur”.

In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa spate irrigation is practiced in Dera Ismail Khan and parts of Lakki Marwat and Kohat. In Sindh, it is mostly practiced in the northwestern Kirthar range along Dadu, Jamshoro and reaching up to part of Karachi district. There are 25 hill torrent systems in Sindh. Balochistan has 44% area of the country by geography.

However, only 13% area of Balochistan is irrigated. There are 19 major spate irrigation systems in Balochistan.
Government through irrigation department has established hand pumps for drinking water in some villages but still in many areas the human and animals drink water from the ponds or from water collected in depressions made by soil transportation and erosion.

Water rights are not followed in their true essence in most of the spate irrigated areas. If in dry years, a small volume of water is received through rainfall, the farmers at upstream have the rights to use it. But as a malpractice, influential people and those at upstream divert the water flow during wet years to their lands which results in non-availability or very limited water availability to farmers at tail of the command area.

Traditionally, at field level, tactical breaching of field bunds is done for field to field irrigation. However, it damages the bunds sometimes besides several other adverse ecological and social impacts.


*Field management*

On field management include selection of suitable crop and cultivars which require less water till maturity and can withstand dry spells and hot weather in summer. Sorghum and millets can be successfully grown and seeds of these crops are threshed at harvest for future use while their stalks can be dried for hay to feed livestock.

Mulching, tillage, strip cropping, using leguminous crops in the cropping system improves soil conditions and soil moisture holding capacity. Millet, cluster bean and mungbean is used in different areas in summer. In winter season chickpea, rapeseeds, mustards and wheat are mostly grown in different areas.

Dug well irrigation is also in practice in some areas like Mithawan hill torrent command area. 
As the farmers do not use external inputs in subsistence farming; therefore, the returns from the field crops are also marginal.


*Problem solution*

There is a need to build a database of spate irrigation in the country. Currently, there is very little academic research regarding key aspects of spate irrigation. Wherever feasible, spate irrigation should be augmented with judicious groundwater use.
Improvement in indigenous vegetables, trees and fodder should be included in research program for improving the intended benefits. In most of the areas as the produce from the fields are obtained without using any chemical, there is a huge potential for developing commodity specific organic markets.
Thal and Cholistan Development Authorities, rod kohi development authorities on at least province level should be initially established having experts from disciplines of agriculture, livestock, health, forestry and education etc. There should be concrete efforts for promoting the focus on fodder, pulses, oilseeds and wheat etc. using available water supply.


*Scientific solutions
*

Research should be focused on breeding crop cultivars that can extract water from deeper soil depths.
Creating awareness and coordination among all the society groups is need of the time. On farm water management through active involvement of irrigation, engineering, conservation, agriculture and extension departments etc. can bring a significant change.
Research should also be focused on developing drought tolerant fruit plants like Beri and Dates. There is potential of planting more forest trees in spate irrigated areas. This will also reduce the soil erosion and avoid negative consequences of climate change besides other benefits.
Low cost drinking water technologies for humans and livestock consumption should be taken into account on priority basis. As the area is drought prone with water scarcity, hence growing crops through high efficiency irrigation systems like drip irrigation can bring fruitful results where applicable.
Engineering and agricultural faculties of universities should incorporate spate irrigation curriculum for capacity building and preparing scientific brains in future perspective. It is of utmost importance to include spate irrigated area into national development plan.
An integrated approach unveiling all these aspects will definitely promise uplift in the socio-economic lives of poorest of the poor farmers in country.


----------



## ghazi52

*Basmati body calls for boosting rice exports to $5b*

Improving water productivity in the rice ecosystem is inevitable for sustainable rice production and boosting rice exports of Pakistan from the current $2 billion to $5 billion, said Pakistan Basmati Heritage Association (PBHA) Director Sheikh Adnan Aslam.

He was speaking at the Khushal Kissan seminar arranged by the association for the promotion and preservation of basmati rice heritage of Pakistan.

Citing that PBHA was aimed at mitigating challenges to Basmati rice production, he lamented that Pakistan faced a looming water crisis and stressed the need for improving water productivity in rice fields. He shared the PBHA’s action plan for the promotion and preservation of Basmati rice for export.


----------



## ghazi52

*Wheat production estimated at 25.16 million tons*

The government has estimated the country’s wheat production at 25.16 million tons in the 2018-19 Rabi crop sowing season.

The estimate came in a meeting of the Federal Committee on Agriculture (FCA), chaired by Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Sahibzada Muhammad Mahboob Sultan.

The FCA, which was tasked with overseeing strategic measures to ensure food security in the country, reviewed harvests of Rabi crops and fixed targets for 2019-20 Kharif crops.


----------



## ghazi52

*Small farmers must use smart machinery'*

Infected seeds and a lack of mechanisation, especially by small farmers, are hampering efforts to realise the true potential of agriculture sector, said University of Agriculture Faisalabad (UAF) Vice Chancellor Dr Muhammad Ashraf.

Speaking at an event titled Zaraee Baithak, arranged by the Department of Plant Breeding and Genetics, Ashraf termed the use of smart agriculture machinery vital at the national level for small farmers.

“The university has taken up the issue of development of climate-resilient seeds for food security and enhancing per-acre production,” he said. “Amid the ever-increasing population, decreasing fertility and agricultural land, we need to adopt modern trends in agriculture to tackle the situation effectively.”


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan Council for Research and Water Resources *(PCRWR)* has planned to expand the scope of `Irrigation Advisory SMS facility for the farmers.

It will increase the number of registered farmers from existing 20,000 up to 100,000 soon. The service was launched in April 2016 as an outcome of international collaboration extended by University of Washington (UW) and NASA with an aim to help reduce over watering and enhance crop yields for Pakistani farmers.

“The University of Washington is providing real time daily Potential Evapotranspiration (ET) and precipitation for entire Pakistan using NASA’s remotely sensed data.

PCRWR determined crop coefficients (Kc) for different crops in different agro-climatic zones of Pakistan,” an official told APP.

PCRWR has planned to provide its Irrigation Advisory Service to 100,000 farmers now while in the long run, the council envisions extending it to all farmers of irrigated areas through international and national coordination, he added.

The service, he said, had already been informing the farmers of 41 districts (irrigated areas) about their net weekly irrigation requirements, considering Evapotranspiration (ET) and precipitation. He added that around 90 percent of the water was consumed in the agriculture sector of the country and most of it was wasted due to improper utilization.

The objective behind initiating this service was to conserve this water through educating farmers about actual water requirement for their crops. The farmers, through this service, get weekly information on how much water their crop was needed and if there was chances of any rain or not during the next week.

He said through this service, if they could even save only one percent of the whole, it would be a big achievement for us and help overcome the looming threat of acute water scarcity in the years to come.


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese engineering company and Pakistan's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province Government sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to *convert 800 tube wells to solar power* and assist in several other development projects in the province.


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan Govt giving top most priority to promote irrigation sector

May 15, 2019






Balochistan government is giving top most priority to promote irrigation sector in the province.

Provincial Director Irrigation told our Quetta correspondent that the step is aimed at to irrigate barren lands.

He said the provincial government has launched several projects to overcome water shortage in the province.


----------



## AsifIjaz

Biggest land mass that isbarren in pakistan is balochistan.... The key to cultivation and productivity there are dams. We can say wht we want the answer lies in the 100 identified places for mini to micro dams in balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Govt successfully running Crop Insurance Takaful Program in 18 districts

May 16, 2019






File photo

Punjab Government is successfully running Crop Insurance Takaful Program in eighteen districts for compensating farmers in case of less production due to natural or any other unforeseen reason.

In a statement, Punjab Agriculture spokesman said that this program is being implemented for Kharif crops in eighteen districts including Sahiwal, Lodhran, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Narowal, Faisalabad, Rajanpur, Layyah and Okara.

He said that this program is now being extended to remaining districts of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Discussion on pre-budget proposals for agriculture started*

The speaker National Assembly Thursday initiated comprehensive discussion on pre-budget proposals for agriculture development.

He outlined that farmers’ profitability, improved productivity, technology transfer and adaptation, access to new markets and rapid shift from low value to high value agricultural products should form the core of the potential budget reserved for agriculture development.

He said the Special Committee on Agricultural Products would comprehensively endeavor to assign substantive meanings to Pakistan’s agriculture development agenda. He was a chairing a meeting here at Parliament House, Islamabad on Thursday.


----------



## ghazi52

Farmers advised to start cultivation of sesame in June

May 25, 2019







Agriculture experts have advised farmers to start cultivation of sesame next month and complete it by mid of July for getting a bumper crop. 

According to spokesman Najaf Abbas for the Agriculture Department, sesame is playing a vital role in meeting food requirements, therefore, its cultivation should be made on maximum area.

He said the best time for sesame cultivation is from June to mid-July. Farmers should start sesame cultivation from next month and use its high quality seed to get a good yield.


----------



## ghazi52

Pure Pakistani Technology
کم خرچ بالا نشیین







__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

( 28th May, 2019 ) : Minister for National Food Security and Research Sahibzada Mehboob Sultan Tuesday said the incumbent government was fully focused on the development of agriculture sector and in this regard 13 projects worth Rs 286 billion would be launched during next five years to provide affordable and quality food products to the masses.
"Out of the total budget, an amount of Rs 86 billion would be allocated by the Federal government whereas the rest Rs 200 billion would be spent by the provinces," he said while addressing a press conference here.

The minister said these 13 projects would cover all areas of the agriculture sector including *livestock, poultry, fisheries, and crops.*

Criticising the previous governments, Sahibzada Sultan said the sector was totally neglected during past tenures, specially after devolution of powers to the provinces and the budget for this sector declined by around 70% from around Rs 40 billion to Rs 15 billion per year.

Meanwhile talking about the recent agreements signed with China under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the minister informed that two out of five agreements were related to the agriculture sector.

He said under the agreement on Foot and Mouth Disease (FMD), China would offer its technology and services to help Pakistan establishing FMD free zones in the country.

He said after establishment of FMD free zones, Pakistan would be able to export its meat to anywhere around the globe including the European countries.

The minister pointed out that at present, the country's export in meat sector stood around only $200 million which was very negligible against the real potential.

Under the second agreement of agriculture framework, all areas of agriculture sector had been covered up and under this agreement, China will provide skill, machinery, and technology specially to small farmers besides introducing new breeds of livestock, poultry, and fisheries.

The minister informed that Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) of the United Nation had nominated ministry of food security and research for an award to recognize its services in food research.

Replying to a question, Sahibzada Sultan said the wheat target of 25.8 million metric ton could not be achieved due to heavy rains in the wheat sowing areas and the wheat farmers suffered a loss of around 1.2 million metric ton.

He said the total wheat requirement in the country was around 25.5 million while total expected production was around 24.12 million metric ton.

He said the government had also a previous stock of 3.7 million metric ton so even then the country would have surplus wheat.


----------



## AsifIjaz

The biggest 8 agricultural developments needed are
1...
Establishing a palm oil cultivation zones along sindh coastal region
2...
Establishing processing plants for dates, mango, citrus, peach, apricot and apples. None should be exported without processing. 
3.. 
Establishing a minimum packing standard for in country transport of ALL fruit and a carton reinforced by styro foam blocks at ends for export.. Our fruits get the worst price as they are all d-shaped
4.. 
getting serious about tea ciltivation and its processing
5..
Starting olive plantation projects in FATA and balochistan. Giving them to private companies or semi private ones. 
6...
Storing grains in silos and not in warehouses. Erect newer ones. 
7...
Agricultural research centers and universities to be evaluated on set goals and principals i.e. Make their job quantifiable rather than them havinvg a field day.
8...
Lastly, develop newer varieties of rice, pulses, lemon, wheat, cotton and maize. If we can develop maize, canola, soyabean and sunflower that yield better then this can also help our live stock and poultry industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zulu

All are very good suggestions.If govt cant provide the funds at least encourage private sector to come forward give them just assistance and facilities only can prove to be game changer 


AsifIjaz said:


> The biggest 8 agricultural developments needed are
> 1...
> Establishing a palm oil cultivation zones along sindh coastal region
> 2...
> Establishing processing plants for dates, mango, citrus, peach, apricot and apples. None should be exported without processing.
> 3..
> Establishing a minimum packing standard for in country transport of ALL fruit and a carton reinforced by styro foam blocks at ends for export.. Our fruits get the worst price as they are all d-shaped
> 4..
> getting serious about tea ciltivation and its processing
> 5..
> Starting olive plantation projects in FATA and balochistan. Giving them to private companies or semi private ones.
> 6...
> Storing grains in silos and not in warehouses. Erect newer ones.
> 7...
> Agricultural research centers and universities to be evaluated on set goals and principals i.e. Make their job quantifiable rather than them havinvg a field day.
> 8...
> Lastly, develop newer varieties of rice, pulses, lemon, wheat, cotton and maize. If we can develop maize, canola, soyabean and sunflower that yield better then this can also help our live stock and poultry industry.


----------



## ghazi52

A farmer in Punjab is rejuvenating sand dunes through drip irrigation
Zofeen T. Ebrahim
June 01, 2019






Reducing water use in agriculture is key for Pakistan, a country facing severe water shortages. — Photo by Hasan Abdullah






Hassan Abdullah has pioneered the use of drip irrigation on dunes in Punjab, Pakistan. — Photo courtesy Third Pole






Drip irrigation is only possible with solar energy, far cheaper than diesel pumps used by so many farmers. — Photo by Hasan Abdullah

For as long as Hasan Abdullah can remember the 50-acre sandy dune on his 400-acre farmland in Sadiqabad, Pakistan’s Punjab province, was an irritant – nothing grew on it.

His farmland lies beside the vast Cholistan desert in a canal irrigated area east of the Indus River in Rahim Yar Khan district. Abdullah inherited it in 2005, when his father passed away. Until then he had been working in information technology.

In 2015, after much research, Abdullah took a “calculated risk” of cultivating the “barren” dune using the drip irrigation system. The government’s announcement of a 60% subsidy on drip irrigation was “a big incentive,” he said. Agriculture, through wasteful flood irrigation, accounts for over 80% water usage in a country facing severe water shortages.

Today, Abdullah’s dune is a sight to behold: fruit orchards have flourished in the sand. He admitted that without drip irrigation the “dune would never have produced anything.”

Water mixed with fertiliser is carried out through pipes with heads known as drippers, explained Abdullah, which release a certain amount of water per minute directly to the roots of each plant across the orchard.

And because watering is precise, there is no evaporation, no run off, and no wastage.

These new water saving techniques will be key to the future survival of Pakistan’s farmers, who face growing water shortages. Pakistan’s per capita water availability is very low, yet the agricultural sector is deeply inefficient in its water use and its productivity is low. Farmers in Punjab, Pakistan’s largest province, grow water intensive crops such as cotton and wheat using flood irrigation. Their challenges will only grow with climate change. The water flow of the Indus River – which the farmers rely on for their water supply – is predicted with the rapid retreat of the Himalayan glaciers.

*The power of the drip*

Using drip irrigation, farmers can save up to 95% of water and reduce fertiliser use, compared to surface irrigation, according to Malik Mohammad Akram, director general of the On Farm Water Management (OFWM) wing in the Punjab government’s agriculture department. In flood irrigation – the traditional method of agriculture in the region – a farmer uses 412,000 litres per acre, while using drip irrigation the same land can be irrigated with just 232,000 litres of water, he explained.

The water on Abdullah’s dune is pumped from a canal – which is part of the Indus Basin irrigation system – into a reservoir built on the land. “Being at the tail end [of the canal system], we needed to be assured the availability of water at all times and thus we had to construct a reservoir,” said Abdullah. For years now, farmers at the head of the canals have been “stealing” water causing much misery for farmers downstream.

*Costly savings*

But drip irrigation is expensive. Out of Abdullah’s 40 acres of orchards on drip irrigation, 30 acres are on sand dunes and ten acres are on land adjacent to the dune, locally known as “tibba” – a small sand dune surrounded by agricultural land. On the 30 acre-dune patch, Abdullah grows oranges on 18, feutral (another variety of orange) on another six acres, lemons on five acres and on one acre he has experimented with growing olives, which bore fruit this year.

In took three years of “micromanaging the orchards” before the orange and olive trees began fruiting last year. “We hope to break even this year and next year we should be in profit,” he said. It will take another four years to recoup all his investment, he calculated.

Abdullah was the first farmer to experiment with this new approach. Among many challenges that came his way was to get his farmhands to understand the new way of watering.

Akram has had a similar experience, “It is difficult for a traditional farmer to come to terms with it. Unless he sees the soaked soil with his eyes, he cannot believe the plant has been well watered.”

*Solar provides respite*

While Abdullah was saving water, the cost of diesel for running water pump was proving astronomical. Abdullah may not have been able to carry on farming with drip irrigation had the government not announced an 80% subsidy on solar power plants for farmers in 2018. He promptly took it up.

“Solar has been a life saver for us,” he said. Not only did the running costs decrease considerably, the solar system paid for itself in just one year, leaving only the costs of labour, fertilisers and chemicals.

Cultivating using drip irrigation is also not labour intensive. Abdullah’s 40-acres are tended to by just four labourers, who not only look after the orchards and watering system, but manage the solar plant too. “If we were doing traditional farming, our costs would have been much higher. We would need a tractor, six to eight labourers and a lot more water,” he said

For his orchards, the drip irrigation runs for about seven hours every day. “If it were running on diesel, we would be consuming 35 litres of diesel a day at the cost of PKR 4,270 (USD 30) per day,” Abdullah estimated.

Furthermore because it is precision watering to the roots, weed growth is minimal.


*Trendsetting*

Since he set up his drip system, Abdullah has received a trail of visitors. A young farmer from neighbouring Bahawalpur who visited the dune in 2015 was so impressed he set up the drip irrigation over 700 acres of land he was looking after for an ex-army officer.

“Ours is the only farm in Pakistan that has set up a drip irrigation system over such a huge tract – and in the desert too,” said Asif Riaz Taj, who manages Infiniti Agro and Livestock Farm. Now in their fourth year, the orchards have started fruiting over 70 acres. But it will not be before its sixth year, Taj said, that they will “break even”. The drip irrigation and solar plant was installed at a cost of PKR 25 million (USD 174,000), and the monthly running cost of this farm is almost PKR 4 million (USD 28,000).

Infiniti’s orchards get water from both groundwater using turbines as well as from the canal. “We have installed a 150 kilowatts solar plant for extracting water,” said Taj. The area is not completely sandy, such as the dune on Abdullah’s land, but it is still arid, and benefits hugely from drip irrigation.

Abdullah acknowledged that the drip system required a huge initial investment and warned that “unless one had strong financial backing”, it would be difficult.

“Our upfront cost was PKR 3.5 million (USD 25,000), but our running costs [of farming on the dune and tibba] went up to PKR 10 million (USD 70,621),” he explained. He was fortunate he had income coming from his other nearly 400 acres of land where he grows sugar cane, cotton and wheat.

*Drip irrigation fails to fly*

Despite such a resounding success at Abdullah’s farm, saving on water and the attractive government subsidies, few farmers are taking to drip irrigation, said OFWM’s Akram. Nevertheless since 2012, his department has installed 50,000 systems on 5,000 sites (with an average size of 10 acres). It should have been much more.

“The mindset change from the farmers has been slow and despite all out efforts we have been unable to push this water-saving technology,” he admitted.

The installation costs are prohibitively high despite the 60% subsidy, Akram said. Farmers also say drip irrigation is not appropriate for all kinds of irrigation, particularly not for row farming like wheat, maize and rice.

Farmers complain that the agricultural department and the company don’t provide proper after sales services. The untrained and uneducated farmers have to find solutions themselves or are left to the mercy of the drip system vendor. Corroborating this, Abdullah said: “That is one of the biggest causes of failures.”

Akram vehemently denied this, saying that the both company selling the drip irrigation system and the agriculture department handhold farmers, training them to resolve glitches coming their way.

Abdullah, however, is among the converts. He plans to expand the drip irrigation further for olives and mango orchards once profits are up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Water inflow in major rivers jumps to 249,700 cusecs*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
June 02, 2019

Water inflow in all major rivers has significantly improved due to shooting up mercury level and on Sunday it stood at 249,700 cusecs against outflow of 213,100 cusecs.

According to the data released by the Indus River System Authority (IRSA) water inflow in river Indus at Tarbela was recorded as 94,300 cusecs against outflow of 80,000 cusecs.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-China FoA on agriculture finalized *








Pak-China framework of agreement (FoA) on agriculture finalized during the visit of Prime Minister of Pakistan to China.

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing has said “Pakistan-China academia- research cooperation particularly in the field of agriculture will be further strengthened for development and prosperity,” adding that agriculture is groundwork of the nation’s economy.

He highlights that 40 years ago, when China began introducing reforms, they started with agriculture and now they are feeding the largest population of 1.4 billion people. He said Pakistan is also providing food to 200 million people due to agricultural intervention.

Moreover, a Memorandum of Understandings (MoU) of University of Agriculture, Faisalabad with Institute of Plant Protection And Soil Science, Hubei Academy of Agricultural Sciences, China and another MoU with Zhejiang University were signed to collaborate in the area of academia and research.

Dr Zafar Iqbal Randhawa, UAF vice chancellor said the university had been enjoying excellent ties with China and had inked more than 30 MoUs with Chinese universities and agriculture institutes.

He said that additional intensification in ties would help us to brawl frequent challenges in the agriculture sector.


----------



## ghazi52

*PAD to install high efficiency irrigation system for introducing new modes of irrigation*

June 11, 2019






The Punjab Agriculture Department will install high efficiency irrigation system for introducing new modes of irrigation among the farmer community in the province.

According to the spokesmen of the department, this system will enable the farmers to save half of their time, labour and water of crops.

He said that the department has set a target of repairing more than nine hundred watercourses during the current year to stop the wastage of canal water.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Budget 2019_20* ... Agriculture Total Allocation Rs. 40.8 bln,
subsidies, crop insurance Rs 5.35 bln, Agri Smart Cards Rs 50 mln, Model Auction Markets, Solarization of Drip Irrigation Rs 600 mln, Internship to 160 Agri graduates Rs 70 mln


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *The government has enhanced allocation for the development of agriculture sector by 1,200% and has earmarked Rs 12.5 billion in the federal budget for fiscal year 2019-20 compared to just Rs 1 billion in the previous budget, said Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Sahibzada Mehboob Sultan.

Speaking at a press conference on Thursday, the minister said provincial allocations would also be enhanced to Rs 50 billion for fiscal year 2019-20.

“In addition to this, no new tax or duty is being imposed on any agricultural input in the budget for FY20 as the government is determined to provide maximum relief to farmers for the uplift of agriculture and development of national economy,” he said.
Rs280b package announced for agriculture sector

“All previous government's neglected the agriculture sector, which is the backbone of national economy and a major source of industrial raw material and employment.”

However, the minister emphasised, the current government gave priority to the agriculture sector and enhanced spending for the development of agriculture and livestock sectors on modern lines in addition to identifying the areas to make the two sectors profit-oriented.

He disclosed that the government was going to launch 13 new development projects in these sectors in collaboration with provincial governments for increasing per-acre crop yield and alleviating poverty in rural areas.

“After the 18th Constitutional Amendment, agriculture has become a provincial subject and now it is the prime responsibility of these governments to take measures for uplift of the sector,” he pointed out.

“Out of the total allocation for these 13 projects, the federal government will provide Rs92.5 billion for enhancement of crop productivity, livestock development, aquaculture, seed supply, water lining and mechanisation of farms.”

The food security minister said projects would be initiated by the start of next fiscal year as they had been approved by the government. The projects would mainly focus on crop yield enhancement, oilseed supply, pulses production and fattening of calves as well as fish farming.

He pointed out that special measures would also be introduced to harness the potential of international halal meat market.

Sultan highlighted that a ban was imposed on the export of live animals and a memorandum of understanding was also signed with China to capture the market as it was importing meat worth $15 billion annually from across the globe.

He said steps had been initiated to exploit the aquaculture potential along about 1,120km-long coastal line by promoting the fish caging culture as well as trout farming.

“About 90% of the total available water is used for agriculture production, of which about 47% is wasted due to inefficiencies in irrigation,” he expressed concern. “Such inefficiencies will be removed by farm mechanisation, water course lining and management.”

Small and medium dams would be constructed and command areas under these dams would also be enhanced, he revealed.

He reiterated the government’s determination to ensure proper prices for all major crops, claiming that under the current government, farmers of wheat, rice, sugarcane and cotton received proper fixed prices for their produce.

“Electricity charges for tube wells, which were enhanced from Rs5.35 per unit to Rs6.85 per unit, will be reduced and general sales tax on other agriculture inputs will also be slashed by taking provincial governments on board,” he said.

Published in The Express Tribune, June 14th, 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

Shifeng to Introduce Small Agricultural Tractors in Punjab

A renowned Chinese company, Shifeng is planning to introduce small agricultural tractors in Punjab. A representative of the company made this announcement on Monday at the Lahore Expo Centre.

Shifeng mainly deals with agricultural machinery and automobile products. For the past 17 years, the company has been successfully operating in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and is now aiming to expand its business to Punjab.

Rashid Mukhtar, while speaking to journalists on the sidelines of the expo, said that that the company wants to target small landholding farmers of Punjab who cannot afford expensive high horsepower tractors.

These tractors are helping small-scale landholders to meet their requirement of farming and harvesting. Now we have decided to explore the potential of Punjab market.

He said the project would be launched under a Dailuda-Shifeng joint venture.

Mukhtar said the company is going to introduce tractors ranging from 25 to 35 horsepower in the province. He hopes that the joint venture would help learn from Chinese success stories in the agriculture sector.

Since landholdings are dividing as inheritance and now there are more small landholders than before and affording a big tractor is not possible for them.

Mukhtar maintained that the small tractors would not only be cost-effective and fuel-efficient; they will also meet the agricultural needs of a small landholder, resulting in a reduced input cost.

He said the company also dealt in diesel engines and three-wheelers and was planning to introduce electric cars in the country.

We have plans to introduce these electric cars in Pakistan too but before their launch, charging stations for these vehicles have to be set up by the government.
The Shifeng representative stated that their electric car could travel up to 200 kilometers after one charge.

While underscoring that imports are not a permanent solution to Pakistan’s automobile needs, Mukhtar also mentioned that their company was planning to establish a manufacturing facility in Pakistan.

We will take local vending industry and dealers on board, once we finalize our program to go for manufacturing in Pakistan.

The company will not only manufacture trucks and other automobiles in the country, but it will also invest in making other agricultural machinery, Mukhat concluded








The company will not only manufacture trucks and other automobiles in the country, but it will also invest in making other agricultural machinery, Mukhat concluded

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*WB approves $171m for agri uplift in KP
*
Project to help rehabilitate watercourses, introduce systems, fill knowledge gaps on opportunities, constraints

The World Bank (WB) approved US $ 171 million to support agricultural productivity in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), by improving irrigation, strengthening small farmers’ skills, and supporting farmers to add value to their products. 

According to the WB, farmers in KP face challenges of low water use efficiency and lack modern technology, skills & knowledge to engage in high value agriculture value chains. This results in an underdeveloped rural economy with high vulnerability to climate changes. The KP Irrigated Agriculture Improvement Project will help address these challenges by rehabilitating community watercourses; establishing water users’ associations; introducing high efficiency irrigation systems and laser land leveling; strengthening farmers’ technical skills, and filling knowledge gaps on agriculture market opportunities and constraints.


----------



## ghazi52

Govt launches special programme worth Rs 309 billion for agriculture sector

July 02, 2019







Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf government has announced a comprehensive 309 billion rupees programme for the uplift of the agriculture sector.

Basic contours of the program titled 'Agriculture Emergency Programme, were shared by Minister for Food Security Mehboob Sultan and PTI leader Jahangir Tareen at a news conference in Islamabad on Tuesday.

They said that this four year programme has been prepared on the instructions of Prime Minister Imran Khan. This programme envisages thirteen projects in the areas of farming, fisheries and livestock.

They said that these projects will be approved by the ECNEC this month and in a matter of two weeks practical work on these projects will be started.

Jahangir Tareen regretted that the agriculture sector was totally neglected in the past. Spendings on this vital sector of the economy were reduced from twenty nine billion rupees to fourteen billion years over the last ten years. He said the agri yield cannot be enhanced without spending sufficient resources on it.

Jahangir Tareen said that both the federal and provincial governments will contribute to the 309 billion rupees agriculture program.

Sharing key points of the program, he said it focuses on enhancing per yield of wheat, rice, sugarcane and oil seeds. He said the living standards of the farmers will improve with better production of the crops. He said this program is especially for the poor and small farmers.

Jahangir Tareen said that two hundred and twenty billion rupees will be spent on the water related projects which includes brick lining of watercourses and construction of small dams. Under this project, seventy thousand watercourses will be brick lined which will help save nine million acre feet of water.

Regarding livestock, the PTI leader said initiatives in this sector include save the calf and fattening of cattle program to enhance meat production and their export. He said that desi chickens will be provided to the poor population of rural areas on subsidized rates as part of efforts to alleviate poverty.

As regards fisheries, Jahangir Tareen said that shrimp and cage farming will be promoted and supported. There is a comprehensive program for trout farming in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. He said loans will be provided to the people for trout farming in Naran, Kaghan and Swat.

Jahangir Tareen said the government is also focusing to expand the agriculture markets so that the farmers could get better return of their yield. He said four new markets will be established Lahore, Dera Ghazi Khan, Rawalpindi and Faisalabad. Fifty six other markets will be upgraded.

The PTI leader regretted that Sindh government was repeatedly requested to become part of the agriculture programme but they did not respond positively. He said the Sindh government should rise above politics and join the program for the sake of the country and uplift of the agriculture sector. He said the federal government is ready to provide eighteen to twenty billion rupees to the provincial government for the agriculture sector.


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE - Punjab Agriculture Minister Malik Nauman Ahmad Langrial Saturday said the Punjab Agri Expo 2019 would open doors of opportunities on producers, exporters and companies involved in agriculture business in the country. Addressing the inaugural ceremony at Expo Centre here, he said the event would help boost export of rice, vegetables, fruits, mangoes and other agricultural commodities.

He said the exhibition would be beneficial for farmers, importers and exporters as well. Punjab Agriculture Secretary Wasif Khurshid said the Punjab Agri Expo would provide opportunities of business-to-business (B2B) meetings among stakeholders and those associated with the farm sector. He said the purpose of the expo was to highlight vision of Punjab Agriculture Department for enhancing the agricultural exports of Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Benefits of GM maize technology showcased*

Value assessment trial of GM maize seed technology was showcased by Croplife Pakistan Association in Gojra on Thursday.

The main objective of the event was to exhibit the numerous benefits of biotechnology and provide relevant stakeholders with an opportunity to observe first-hand the performance of the GM maize hybrids in the field. On the occasion, farmers emphasized the importance of cultivating GM maize in Pakistan, explaining it is important to move from subsistence farming practices to more technologically advanced commercial farming.

Muhammad Munir, a local farmer, was particularly excited to see visible benefits of GM maize in the field.



“Biotechnology is the ideal tool for farmers to improve their profitability through reduced input cost and improved yields”, he said.

Speaking to the journalists on the occasion, member of Crop Life Pakistan’s Biotech and Seed Committee, reiterated the unblemished safety record of biotech crops and the yield advantages that can be attained through this technology whilst providing data and case studies.


----------



## ghazi52

*FAO strengthening institutional capacities for sustainable water management*

A panel discussion also took place, which emphasized the need for institutional framework, and capacity development of the irrigation institutions of the country. The panelist included Robina Wahaj, Land and Water Officer FAO, Dr. Muhammad Ashraf DG-PCRWR, Dr. Pervez Amir water expert, Dr. Abdul Majeed, water, energy, and climate specialist IUCN, and Dr. Bashir Ahmad, CEWRI, NARC.

Dr Robina Wahaj from FAO stated that consolidated data about the groundwater in Pakistan needs to be available and made accessible to all the stakeholders, which can only be done through capacity development and the better connectivity of institution.

Inefficient irrigation system is the reason for the mismatched demand and supply of ample water to agriculture, however, over extraction of the groundwater can quickly deplete the natural resource, and solar powered irrigation could be a solution for that.

Group discussion followed where over thirty participants divided into clusters to discuss the policy framework, socio economic indicators for SPIS feasibility mapping, and the physical indicators for the mapping.


----------



## ghazi52

*FAO begins agriculture water accounting system for Indus Basin*
July 07, 2019





The Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) of the United Nations has launched a comprehensive agriculture water accounting system for the entire Indus Basin. — Photo by Kohi Marri/File

ISLAMABAD: The Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) of the United Nations has launched a comprehensive agriculture water accounting system for the entire Indus Basin that will increase resilience to climate change among the most vulnerable farmers in the basin and strengthen government’s capacity to plan and support farming communities against future climate changes.

For this mega project, the Green Climate Fund (GCF) — the new global fund created to support the efforts of developing countries to respond to the challenge of climate change — is expected to approve $35 million at its three-day board meeting that commenced in Songdo in South Korea on Saturday.

The project has an estimated budget of $49.7m, including government co-financing of $12.7m. The project will help shift Pakistan and Indus Basin agriculture from its current situation of high vulnerability towards an alternative paradigm wherein better information and farming practices will significantly increase resilience to climate change, according to project document.

Project will increase resilience to climate change among most vulnerable farmers

The FAO says the project will develop the country’s capacity to get and use the information it needs to tackle the impact of climate change on agriculture and water management by putting in place the state-of-the-art technology.

Lack of coordination across institutions hampers effective and efficient management of the country’s most critical natural resource. Agricultural water consumption at the farm level is difficult to regulate due to outdated policies and the limited integration of water monitoring efforts and subsequent enforcement.

Another barrier is posed by the fact that agricultural extension is lacking at the provincial level with low understanding of climate change threats and responsive practices.

Four water accounting assessments will be undertaken in Punjab and Sindh under the project to be carried out by the FAO in collaboration with the Ministry of Water Resources and the Indus River System Authority (IRSA), using the methodology defined as a part of FAO’s work financed through a technical cooperation programme.

The project will be implemented in five districts of Punjab — Dera Ghazi Khan, Muzaffargarh, Multan, Lodhran and Khanewal — and three districts of Sindh — Sanghar, Badin and Umerkot. It is designed to increase the resilience to climate change of agricultural producers in Indus River Basin and it will directly benefit an estimated 1.34 million rural people in 200,000 rural households.

*Socio-economic implications*

The threat of climate change to agriculture and the Indus Basin would likely also have serious socio-economic implications for 158 million people that belong to households in the Indus Basin. About 43 per cent of farmers are smallholders, managing landholdings of less than one hectare. They are most vulnerable to the impacts of climate change due to their lack of assets to buffer shocks and access to information, new technologies, finance and government services through which they can undertake adaptive actions.

The project will finance the installation of six new agro-meteorological stations and upgrade two existing weather stations to serve the project districts and improve the current scant coverage for the basin. The information generated by these stations will be shared with stakeholders working on early warning, while the system will be linked to FAO’s global information early warning system and will facilitate the use of the associated use ‘Agricultural Stress Index System’ developed by the FAO.


----------



## ghazi52

The Geneva-based International Trade Centre – the joint agency of the United Nations and the World Trade Organization – is launching a project to reduce poverty in Pakistan by strengthening small-scale agribusinesses in Balochistan and Sindh.

The project known as ‘Growth for rural advancement and sustainable progress (GRASP) will help small and medium-sized enterprises in horticulture and livestock become more competitive by making improvements at all levels of the value chain.

A nine-month inception phase just started, which will assess the capacity of firms and needs at the farm and consumer levels. During this phase, value chain analyses will be carried out for selected sectors, to be refined through stakeholder consultations in Sindh and Balochistan.

Demand for safe, nutritious and quality food is rising in Pakistan, and by improving product quality at every stage, from planting to production to packaging and transport, *small-scale agribusinesses *including those led by women and youth will increase their productivity and profitability.


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *The Pakistan Horticulture Development and Export Company (PHDEC) is working on a comprehensive plan to enhance exports of fruits and vegetables to $1 billion mark within the next three years.

*The five products identified by PHDEC include kinno, mangoes, dates, onion and potatoes.*

“We have almost finalised the marketing strategy for promoting exports of these products until 2021-22,” a senior officer of the Ministry of Commerce told Dawn.

In the year 2019-20, horticulture exports will be increased to $800 million from the current $700m, reflecting an increase of 14.28 per cent. PHDEC is a public sector organisation established by the Ministry of Commerce as Pakistan Horticulture Development Board in 2002, later converted into a Section-42 company in 2009. Due to several administrative and financial constraints, the company’s performance gradually deteriorated and there was serious consideration of its closure in 2015.

The official said the company will soon outsource studies on these five products to identify their potential in terms of promoting exports. Currently there is no marketing strategy for the export of horticulture products from the country. “We will finalise a marketing strategy in consultation with stakeholders in the next six months,” he said.

The strategy papers will cover export development of floriculture especially to Kenya and Ethiopia; export development of medicinal plants to China, import substitution in horticulture especially of garlic and lentils, market and product diversification of dates including a study tour to the United Arab Emirates (UAE) as well as mapping of Horticulture Zones along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and value-added industry in horticulture.

*Currently, Pakistan imports $60m worth garlic from China. “We will also look for relocation of processing industries in the horticulture sector,” the official said.*

Besides, the company will also sponsor reports on citrus, dates, mango, apple, potato, onion, floriculture and medicinal plants.

To resolve the financial issues of the PHDEC, the government has already allocated an endowment fund of Rs1bn. “Earlier, it [PHEDEC] used to be a dormant organisation due to mismanagement and political appointees. At one stage, it was decided to close down the company,” the official added.

On supply side, the horticulture sectors is facing issues related to narrow basket of products, inconsistent supplies particularly vegetables, lack of certification, extension services etc. “We are working on these issues to address it in shortest time,” the official said.

In trade promotion measures, the company will promote new high value markets especially UK and some European markets for citrus and mango.

In the post-Pulwama episode, India has imposed 200pc additional duties on imports of Pakistani products. “This decision has impacted our date exports to India,” the senior commerce ministry official told Dawn.

He said Pakistan has no export strategy for horticulture and all date exporters are facing problems. Pakistan’s total date exports of 96pc were going to Indian market. “We have now cleared almost all inventory of last year’s date crop to other markets,” the official said.

The new markets for Pakistani dates include UAE, Bangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka and Bhutan. “We will now promote export of fresh date from the current fiscal year,” the official said.

PHDEC Acting CEO Muhammad Ashraf made a presentation on the company’s work plan for the current fiscal year.

Published in Dawn, August 16th, 2019


----------



## ghazi52

Cotton growers advised to ensure initial care to obtain better yield

August 24, 2019







Punjab Agriculture department has advised the cotton growers to ensure proper initial care to obtain good amount of yield.

In a statement, the spokesman for the department Najaf Abbas said weeds put negative impact on the growth of cotton besides providing suitable shelter to the insects which attack on the crop.

He said if rain water stays in cotton crop for more than 48 hours it ultimately leads to the decay of the cotton plant. He said that farmers are further suggested to carry out pest scouting twice a week if insects attack is witnessed.

The Spokesman said that in rain fed areas farmers must plough the land deep so that moisture could be saved for the cultivation of pulses and other crops.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani & Chinese Researchers Announce A Breakthrough in Hybrid Basmati Rice

Researchers from Pakistan and China are nearing a breakthrough in the development of a hybrid version of Basmati rice that will have an average per acre yield of 80 maunds (40 kilograms) and average grain length of 8 mm or above


----------



## ghazi52

*
launch 13 mega projects to give a fresh boost to the agriculture sector with assistance from China

ISLAMABAD: *The government is set to launch 13 mega projects across the country in an effort to give a fresh boost to the agriculture sector with assistance from China, announced Federal Minister for National Food Security Sahibzada Muhammad Mehboob Sultan.

Talking to a delegation of China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) on Monday, the minister said Pakistan was lagging behind due to lower value addition in its products because of a lack of requisite technology. “A joint venture with China and adoption of best practices will help efficiently tap Pakistan’s agricultural resources,” he said.

Under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), both countries had gone beyond traditional levels of cooperation such as assistance in crop farming, cattle farming and mechanisation and were moving towards collaborating in food storage and exports, he said.
“This assistance will be mutually beneficial and bring the two countries closer,” Sultan added.

The delegation expressed the desire to hold the China-Pakistan Agricultural Cooperation Summit in Islamabad, in collaboration with the Chinese embassy in Pakistan, Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (Parc) and China Agricultural Association for International Exchange.

The delegation highlighted their eagerness to collaborate with Pakistan through the Pak-China Modern Agriculture Comprehensive Development project.

Pakistan’s Ministry of Food Security was processing a memorandum of understanding between Parc and CMEC, the delegation added.

Under the project, China would provide assistance in the relevant field through technical and financial support, the delegation said. “The collaboration will help advance the government’s objective of poverty alleviation.”


----------



## ghazi52

*KP government to construct 32000 watercourses for agricultural growth*
October 06, 2019


Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Agriculture and Livestock Mohibullah Khan has said that the provincial government will construct 32000 watercourses at a cost of 50 billion rupees during next four years to bolster agriculture and food production in the province.

Talking to media persons here on Sunday Mohibullah Khan said that the government has started work on a program to utilize the water of Gomal Zam Dam for irrigation of thousands of acres barren lands in South Waziristan, Tank, Dera Ismail Khan and Lakki Marwat.

He said the main canal of Gomal Zam Dam has been made operational in which irrigation water has been released with capacity to irrigate one hundred thousand acres land in these areas.

The Minister Agriculture and Livestock said work on the dam’s second canal has been accelerated and on completion, intended to irrigate another one hundred thousand acres barren and infertile land in South Waziristan and other southern districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

October 14, 2019

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan and Japan are looking for increasing bilateral cooperation in agricultural-based industry and value addition as Japan has already announced grant aid to enhance productivity and capacities in relevant agricultural fields.

Recently Japan has announced a grand aid of $5.2 million to support Agri-Food and Agro-Industry development in the country’s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan provinces through the United Nations Industrial Development Organization (UNIDO), Minister and Deputy Head of Mission, Embassy of Japan in Pakistan Yusuke Shindo told APP.

The senior diplomat said that this amount would be utilised for enhancement of productivity and capacities of relevant sectors in the cattle meat value chain in districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa including Abbottabad, Kohistan and D I Khan and apple value chain in province of Balochistan in Quetta, Killa Abdullah and Pishin.

Replying to a question, he said that Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) was already working on potential agro-based region of Khyber Pakhtunkwa including Hazara, Swat and Chitral as in Gilgit Batistan for promoting innovation and value addition culture in these areas.

He said that through JICA, the Japanese government was also working on cold storage for the preservation apple, apricot and other perishable fruits.

“We are initiating capacity building training for farmers’ related sowing, cultivation and use of prepared crops and fruits for value addition through increase the value of these products,” the senior diplomats said.

Replying to a question, he said that Japanese companies were interested in establishing the industrial units of auto parts in Pakistan for bringing investment to provide opportunity to the local people.


----------



## ghazi52

OCT

*Rotaract Club of QLC lahore organise the activity with MOTO keep green society and bring back fresh air by planting the trees.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-China Agriculture Cooperation Forum
*
Federal Minister National Food Security Sahibzada Muhammad Mehboob Sultan; President of Pakistan Dr. Arif Alvi, Chairman Kashmir Committee Mr. Fakhar Imam, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, Chairman CMEC Mr.Zhang Chun, Federal Secretary Ministry of National Food Security & Research Dr. Hashim Popalzai ,senior officials of the Ministry, Importers and exporters and businessmen from both side participated.
President Arif Alvi said that, Pakistan is blessed with natural water resources; we need to use these waters judiciously. Adopting modern technology is one of the important requirements, and we could mutually exchange views in this regard. Moreover we need to focus on the use of quality seed, especially for cotton production and other important crops.

Federal Minister Sahibzada Mehboob Sultan said that, CPEC is the best thing that happened between the two countries. The Agriculture cooperation between the two countries would take this to new heights.This will give ample opportunity to both the countries for strong investment and joint ventures. Our government is working hard to bring better future for the people of Pakistan, said the Federal Minister. He added that the foundation for this extensive agricultural cooperation was laid down during the visit of Prime Minister to China, where he emphasized the importance of strong agricultural ties between the two countires.

*Chinese Ambassador Mr. Yao Jing said that we are including Agricultural cooperation as one of the important components in CPEC. This Agriculture cooperation will boost business in two countries.
At the occasion President Arif Alvi, laid the foundation of Pak- China Agriculture exchange center. MoU was also signed between China Machinery Engineering Cooperation and Fatima Fertilizer.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NESPAK has won the project design, construction supervision and implementation support for the Asian Development Bank-funded Balochistan Water Resources Development Sector Project (BWRDSP) through national competitive bidding, said Nespak Managing Director Dr Tahir Masood on Wednesday.*

The project would support the implementation of the Integrated Water Resources Management Policy of the Balochistan government. The policy provides a comprehensive framework for the province to address the issues of water management and development in the context of basin approach, with water harvesting, and groundwater recharging as an integral part of watershed management.

*The proposed project would address the issues of water management and would enhance agricultural production through construction of a dam (Siri Toi Dam) and rehabilitation/extension of 10 irrigation schemes in Zhob and Mula river basins.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Govt moves to reintroduce agricultural display plots in Punjab*
By Rizwan Asif
November 16, 2019






PHOTO: FILE

LAHORE: The Punjab agriculture department has decided to set up agricultural display plots for wheat and canola across 3,000 rural union councils of Punjab. The move, which comes as part of the Prime Minister’s Agricultural Emergency Program, seeks to motivate local farmers and bring them up to pace with the most productive agricultural techniques.

Each agricultural display plot will occupy an acre of road-facing farming land and will be allotted to farmers with premium quality produce. Farmers, who consider their produce to be of the caliber, may apply for the plots by submitting an application to the department of agriculture.

As per details, the plots will be allotted via a lucky draw and qualifying farmers will be granted Rs 11,000 per plot for wheat and Rs 15,000 for canola. Each plot will be identified and advertised by a separate five-foot tall signboard erected on its premises.

After the Lahore Development Authority (LDA) declared the federal capital an urban area, no agriculture display plots could be set up in the district. However, in a bid to create awareness the Punjab agricultural department has moved to foot the bill for seeds, fertilizers and other agricultural products needed to reintroduce the agriculture display plots in the rest of the province.

Out of the 3,296 rural union councils, 3000 have been green-lit for setting up the display plots, and the number of plots will be increased to 7,000 by next year. So far, all farmers of the 36 districts of the province have been termed eligible for the wheat plots, whereas farmers from only 13 districts will be able to apply for the canola plots. A new lucky draw will be held for each crop to extend the opportunity to a maximum number of farmers and all qualifying farmers will be free to own and utilize the yield from their display plots.

While agricultural display plots are not a new scheme, they’ve never been introduced at such an extensive scale. Before 1996, farmers were paid a nominal amount to set up a limited number of display plots, which were allotted on basis of personal recommendations. “This is for the first time that a project for setting up agricultural display plots has been introduced at a provincial level.

Where Lahore as an urban district cannot host agricultural land, most of the farming will take place in place in Raiwind, Manga Mandi, and Wagha,” Director General of Agricultural Department Muhammad Anjum, told The Express Tribune.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 16th, 2019._


----------



## ghazi52

*NAUDERO, SINDH: Technology at Work; Paddy plantation with latest technology.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The land is being prepared for plantation under the "10 billion tree tsunami" project in different districts across Punjab.

This will be completed till April 30, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan will be participating as Chief Guest in the Signing Ceremony of Service Level Agreement between Punjab Land Record Authority (PLRA) and major private commercial Banks for rapid Agri loans.*

The Agreement will facilitate farmers in getting required loans from commercial banks easily.

PLRA is the custodian of ownership record of more than 55 million right holders and serves more than 4 million customers on annual basis.

The Service Level Agreement (SLA) being signed today will introduce a secure digital link with the central database of Land Records.

Banks will be able to verify the current / up-to date status of land for which collateral is requested.

This initiative will provide the following benefits :-

- Instant verification of land ownership.
- Reduced loan processing time from 30 days to 3 days.
- Development of land and credit market.
- Ease of doing business.
- Decreased litigation.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan *only country with increasing mangrove cover’*

Adviser to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam has said that at a time when climate change has become a global threat, Pakistan is probably one of the only countries in the world with increasing mangrove cover.

Mangroves are a group of trees and shrubs that live in the coastal intertidal zone. They act as a barrier for the protection of coastal regions/ports against the disastrous natural phenomenon such as cyclones, wind storms, flooding, soil erosion, etc. Pakistan has approximately 600,000 hectares of mangrove ecosystem.

Addressing an event at the COP25 in Madrid on Monday, the PM’s aide said, “Not only do they [mangroves] protect our coastal areas from storms they are also high carbon-sequestering instruments.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, Nov. 14 (*Xinhua*) -- In a nursery which covers an area of around 4,000 square meters, moringa trees whose seeds have fairly high economic values grew taller than a person, Euphorbia milii plants with green leaves and red flowers were competing with each other on appearance, and seedlings in flowerpots made of discarded plastic bottles were nourished by atomizers.
*The nursery with over 40 kinds of plants is located at the Gwadar port in Pakistan's southwestern Balochistan province. A hot and dry climate, scarce vegetation and wind-blown sand are the general impressions that Gwadar has left on people's minds.*

The Gwadar port is one of the pillar projects of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. In 2013, China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) was given the contract to operate the Gwadar port and the Gwadar Free Zone, and started to conduct all-round renovation of the port, including improvement of the ecological environment. To make the afforestation work more systematic and scientific, COPHC invited China's Yulin Holdings which has advanced technologies in combating desertification.

*"When I first arrived at Gwadar in 2016, there was almost nothing but sand, and I could barely see anything green," said Wang Ruilei who was teaching a Pakistani worker to prune plants in the company's nursery. Born in the 1990s, Wang has become the head of Gwadar Green Ecological S&T Company, a subsidiary of Yulin Holdings.*

Wang's company now has five Chinese employees and almost 30 Pakistani workers. Nehmat, a former fisherman and native of Gwadar, has spent two years in Wang's company learning how to grow flowers and lay and repair irrigation pipes. "My family has been very supportive of my work here because the income is higher and more stable. And the work I do is making Gwadar more beautiful," he told Xinhua.

*The serious soil salinization and lack of water in Gwadar make it difficult to select suitable plants. "We have tried many kinds of plants and techniques including drop irrigation. Many were successful, but more failed," Wang said.*




*Altogether, his team has planted 22,000 trees, 40,000 shrubs, 15,000 square meters of lawns, 25,000 pots of flowers and plants, and laid 2,000 meters of irrigation pipes in the Gwadar port area.*
In order to realize the secondary utilization of water resources and prevent pollution to the environment by sewage, COPHC has built four reclaimed water systems in the Gwadar port, which also guarantees the water supply for the plants. After years of effort, the Gwadar port now becomes a green pearl in a yellow sand painting.

The lush trees, green lawns and blooming flowers still only exist in the port area, but they are exactly what many Chinese builders think Gwadar will look like in the future. According to Hu Yaozong, deputy general manager of COPHC's subsidiary Gwadar Free Zone Company, COPHC launched a project last year to plant one million trees in Gwadar, which will greatly improve the living environment of the locals.

In addition to the nursery, Yulin Holdings plans to invest in a plant tissue culture center and an intelligent greenhouse in the Gwadar free zone under the support of COPHC, both of which will begin construction this month. After being put into use, the two facilities will be able to produce 16 million seedlings annually.

*"The tissue culture center and the greenhouse will provide sufficient seedlings for Gwadar. Our products including flowers and vegetables are expected to be sold throughout Pakistan and even to Middle East countries." said Wang.*

Promoting clean energy in Gwadar is also a focus of China. Earlier this month, the Ministry of Ecology and Environment of China donated 4,000 solar energy systems and LED lights to Pakistan to help the country to cope with climate change, especially in the Gwadar region.

Besides inviting a company specializing in combating desertification, COPHC also put forward strict environmental protection requirements for the companies which want to invest in the free zone. Hu said that COPHC sticks to the "dual lifeline" of investment attraction and environmental protection, and hopes to promote the economic development and the ecological construction of the free zone at the same time.

"COPHC attaches more importance to the selection of companies while attracting investment, and meeting the environmental protection standards is the most basic requirement for the enterprises entering the free zone. We hope to attract more 'green companies' with high scientific and technological levels, low resource consumption and low environmental pollution to ensure the sustainable development of the Gwadar port," he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Satellite tech to be used for crop reporting services: *

Minister for National Food Security and Research Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar chaired a meeting regarding the utility of Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission, (SUPARCO) crop reporting data through satellite technology, along with provincial crop reporting services data.

Representatives from SUPARCO, members Crop Reporting Services – Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Punjab, Sindh and senior officials of the Ministry of National Food Security and Research were present in the meeting.

The primary focus of the meeting was to discuss the utility of devising a comprehensive crop reporting strategy through satellite technology under the supervision of food security ministry with inclusion of Crop Reporting Services of all the provinces.

Moreover, the zoning of country for identifying major and minor crop zones requires provincial feedback and inclusion of work already done in this respect.
SUPARCO is Pakistan’s premier national space agency of the government of Pakistan, responsible for the nation’s public and civil space programme and aeronautics and aerospace research, with a mandate to strive to achieve self-reliance in space technology and its application for national security, economy and society.


----------



## ghazi52

*In latest news, Punjab's agriculture department plans to spend Rs5 billion to promote the cultivation of oilseed crops, mostly revolving around sunflower, canola and sesame across the province. Whether or not Rs5 billion is enough to change the country's cultivation landscape is another affair, the initiative ought to be appreciated in principle, though of course the move would require a much more deliberated inclusive effort than a single provincial department spending on a one-off five billion rupee project.*

Here are some quick hard facts as necessary context. Pakistan produces only 10 percent to 12 percent of edible oil requirements through local crops, varying from year to year, and depending upon whose estimates one trusts. And here is the background maths of it, according to industry estimates.

*Total demand for fat in the country is about 4.3 to 4.7 million tons. This is mainly met by direct oil imports (palm oil) of 2.8 to 3.2 million tons. About 0.25 million tons of soybean oil is also imported. Of the rest, about three-fourths is produced locally but from imported seeds, which includes rapeseed, soybean and sunflower. Little wonder then that annual import bill of edible oil and oilseeds was around $3.6 billion or about 6.5 percent of total imports last year. Bear in mind that soybean seeds are also increasingly being imported to meet the growing demand for soybean-based feed – mainly for poultry, and marginally for livestock and fisheries.*

Can Pakistan really do something about local oilseed production? Theoretically yes, likely not. Not unless a great change in policy mindset is brought about.

Oilseeds may be grown in high water availability season, but famers naturally prefer to use that season for mainstay crops. In the offseason, oil seeds crops compete with wheat crop, which not only enjoys support price but is also the song, dance and folklore of farmers. Secondly, marketing lines between farmers and seed processers have not been sufficiently established. Oilseeds also do not enjoy necessary extension services by agriculture departments whereas seed type and quality of oil seeds has not been a matter of focus by agriculture research institutes.

And while oilseed imports may be huge, the industry doesn't have as great lobbying power as do other segments of the political economy. Oil seed farmers aren't as big as wheat, rice and sugarcane who enjoy direct or indirect representation in the parliament. Whereas neither oil extractors nor vanaspati manufacturers are as moneyed as the usual big business houses who enjoy heavy clout in the likes of FPCCI or Pakistan Business Council.

*Add to that another twist: there are two interest groups within oil seeds. Poultry industry would mainly want local cultivation of soybean seeds, provided it is cheaper to produce soybean locally. Feed is about 75-80 percent of the cost of poultry, of which about 75-80 percent is the cost of soybean meal. Over the last five years, soybean seed imports have hit about $900 million (as a result of poultry-led demand), which is quite a huge number for one single non-fuel tariff line. Overtime if soybean meal is adopted by local livestock industry, then demand for soybean will only grow north, which in turn would create pressure on the government to grow soybean locally.*

Channels checks with solvent extractors suggests that they would also prefer soybean cultivation over other oil seeds, because in the case of soybean, both oil and meal are sold at better rates and better volumes. The vanaspati industry, however, is mainly interested in other oilseeds because unlike soybean, other oil seeds have a better oil yield.


----------



## ghazi52

*Organic poultry farming to be revived in Peshawar*








Peshawar....*A group of four educated youths from Peshawar ventured into a novel idea of establishing country’s largest ‘Free Range’ organic poultry farm with the objective of reviving the dying trend of eating real desi (indigenous breed) chicken and eggs.
Established over an area of around 64 kanals in Larama village on the outskirts of Peshawar, the W. Organic Farm has around 18500 roosters and hens fully grown in open and natural environment by eating organic food including grains.*
“At the time of launching of organic poultry farm in June 2019, we inducted around 24000 desi chicks which we bought from Punjab and now we have around 18500 chickens as around 2000 rooters were sold in market and some died,” said Dilawar Khalid, partner among four owners of the farm.
The idea also supports Prime Minister’s Imran Khan’s “Backyard Poultry initiative” would help in taking this concept towards commercial lines on larger scale, Dilwar opined.
Dilawar, an MBA degree holder with additional qualification of MS in Finance, said his other three partners were his cousins and all were also highly qualified.
“Our farm is Pakistan’s largest Free Range farm where around 20,0000 desi chicken are grown in natural environment and are fed with grains including wheat, maize, mustard, sun flower, animal dung and grass” Dilawar claims.
He said “there are much larger organic farms in the country but the chicken there are grown in controlled sheds While in their farm, the birds are also kept in totally natural environment”. “The chickens grown in our farm are totally free from hormones, antibiotics, steroids, chemical feed and animal derived feed”, Dialwar continued. To a question, he said, timely vaccination was made through veterinary to the chick for protecting them from seasonal diseases.
Dilawar said the trend of eating organic chicken and eggs has reached to the edge of extinction due to non-availability of these items in market and because of exorbitant price.
If someone wants to have desi white meat or egg, he cannot get real one in market or in case he gets that too at a very high price.
*Presently he said after six months his flock of 18500 chickens was laying around 4500 eggs on daily basis which they sold in market at a price of Rs. 4500 per carton of 360 eggs, one each at a price of Rs. 12.5 per one. The price of eggs keep on fluctuating depending on demand in market, he continued.*
The flock of our farm has not reached to its full potential of laying eggs which was estimated at 10,000 on daily basis.
He said they were also making arrangements for supply of eggs to home with some additional cost of delivery. Dilawar claimed that organic poultry has great potential for earning profit because people want to consume healthy and nutritious diet at economic price. The side effects on human health of feed being provided to poultry chicken was changing mood of people who wants to opt for organic food consumption.
About future plans, Dilawar said “We are planning to opt for establishing Hatchery of organic chickens through natural process”. “Demand of organic chicken on affordable price is much more in market and people will buy happily if they found it in market”, he observed.—


----------



## ghazi52

*Rice exports reach record*

Pakistan rice exports hold steady as the country’s currency devaluation against the dollar continues, according to a Dec. 19 Global Agricultural Information Network report from the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA).

Pakistan’s rice exports hit a record of 4.5 million tonnes during market year 2018-19, “the continuing devaluation of the Pakistani rupee against the dollar, down 40% since December 2017, is helping maintain the export momentum,” the report said.

Favorable weather in rice producing areas sets the USDA’s market year 2019-20 rice production estimate at 7.5 million for Pakistan.

The country’s wheat production and exports for 2019-20 remain unchanged.

The USDA estimates Pakistan’s market year 2019-20 wheat production at 24.1 million tonnes while the country’s government has set a production target of 27 million tonnes for the 2019 winter crop due to be harvested in April – May 2020.

Reports gathered by the USDA suggest Pakistani farmers have completed sowing of wheat and good spells of rain across the wheat producing areas in November and December helped in the sowing and germination of the wheat crop


----------



## ghazi52

Sale of Loose Milk to be Banned in Pakistan: PFA

The sale of loose milk will be banned from 2022 and all dairy farms will be bound to sell pasteurized milk in plastic bags and bottles. This was revealed by the Additional Director General (ADG) Licensing and Resources of Punjab Food Authority (PFA), Shahid Inayat Malik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Agriculture: Soya bean a miracle crop for national food security*


*PAKISTAN produces huge quantities of major staple and non-staple food crops, including wheat, rice, maize, sugar cane and cotton. Still, the state of food security in the country is far from satisfactory.*

A rise in population, climate change and depleting water resources are only exacerbating the situation, and failure to achieve food security may push the country towards food imports.

Gauging the severity of the food security issue, the federal government has launched the Prime Minister’s National Agriculture Emergency Programme to increase the productivity of some selected livestock and crops, including oilseeds such as canola, mustard, soya bean, etc.

Despite their significant importance in food and feed, oilseed crops are categorised as minor crops in Pakistan. Because of their secondary position at research and policy level, oilseed crops have failed to find a priority place in our cropping system until recently.

Major oilseed crops grown in Pakistan are canola, rapeseed, cotton and sunflower, which are primarily used for edible (cooking) oil needs. With an annual population growth rate of around two per cent, the demand for cooking oil has been on the rise in Pakistan with every passing year, but the local production of oilseed crops is negligible, and country is dependent on imported edible oil.

It can help reduce edible oil imports, which have almost doubled to 3.35m tonnes in the last five years

*For example, during the 2016-17 fiscal year, only 12pc of our total edible oil requirement of nearly 3.6 million tonnes was met by local produce. The remainder was contributed by imports, which cost the country around $3 billion.*

*Edible oil imports have doubled in the last five years, rising from 1.67m tonnes in 2014-15 to 3.35m tonnes in 2018-19, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.*

Soya bean is a rich and economical source of nutrition, containing up to 42pc of best-quality protein, 22pc oil contents and 30pc carbohydrates besides significant amounts of essential vitamins, minerals and antioxidants.

The soya bean seed also contains many limiting amino acids, namely lysine, linoleic and linolenic acids, which are essential for human but not synthesised by human body itself. Therefore, soya bean oil is the best source of essential elements required for human growth and development.

*Owing to its prime nutritional value and multiplex uses, it is also called the “golden bean”. Moreover, it contains the highest amounts of oil and protein contents than other oilseeds.*

Soya bean is a non-conventional crop and owing to its marginal cultivation, it is less popular among Pakistani farmers. Interestingly, all the four provinces

of Pakistan are suitable for soya bean cultivation and this crop needs minimal amounts of fertilisers as compared with cash crops like cotton, sugar cane, maize, etc.

Historically, soya bean was recognised as popular crop for intercropping with sugar cane, an ideal combination of an exhaustive and restorative crop. Its cultivation in Pakistan peaked in 1990, but then it started to decline gradually and almost disappeared from our fields by 2010.

Soya bean is a short duration crop, maturing in 90 to 120 days depending on the seed variety and weather. It also fits well in our existing cropping system without clashing with major crops.

Therefore, farmers could utilise rice, cotton, and rain-fed fallow areas for soya bean cultivation. The respective patterns for soya bean cultivation in rain-fed, rice and cotton areas are wheat-soya bean-wheat, rice-soya bean-rice, and cotton-soya bean-cotton.

The cultivation of soya bean after exhaustive crops (wheat, rice and cotton) also helps restore the soil fertility and health for the next exhaustive crop, because soya bean captures nitrogen from air and stores it in the soil.

Due to a lack of policy and low return value, soya bean has failed to earn a respectable position in the existing farming schemes of Pakistan.

The unavailability of quality seeds, lack of production technology, extension services and marketing facilities have worsened the situation.

As the soya bean can help cut edible oil imports to a significant extent, the Ministry of National Food Security and Research needs to launch a massive information drive at federal level in close coordination with provincial agricultural departments and oilseed boards.

The Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) has already taken initiatives for increasing soya bean cultivation in a few districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, distributing soya bean seed to farmers free of cost.

PARC and regional agricultural research institutes including Faisalabad’s Ayub Agricultural Research Institute and Swat’s Agricultural Research Institute have developed some novel varieties of soya bean suitable for local soil and climatic conditions.

Better availability of native seed varieties is imperative for the success of the soya bean crop across the country. The efforts being made in this regard need to be accelerated and taken to the level of small farmers rather than focused only on progressive growers.

Small farmers comprise more than 90 per cent of our farming community and a little incentive to smallholder peasants can yield promising results.

Marketing soya bean in Pakistan is no more a problem because of its versatility and wide use in human food, livestock and poultry feeds. Poultry feed has emerged as the biggest user of this crop after oil extraction in the country. Moreover, its other uses in paints, polymers, wood adhesives, synthetic fibres, fire foams, pesticides, medicines, cosmetics and papers make it an ideal crop to embed in our existing cropping patterns.

Soya bean is in indeed a miracle crop, and a little effort by the government to boost its cultivation may save billions of dollars being spent on edible oil imports.

The writer is an assistant professor at the Centre for Climate Research and Development of the COMSATS University Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA, NBP sign MoU to plant olive trees alongside highways of Pakistan*

A Memorandum of Understanding has been signed between National Highway Authority and National Bank of Pakistan for Olive Tree Plantation along the Highways in the country.

Addressing the signing ceremony in Islamabad Minister of State for Climate Change Zartaj Gul said the government is taking concrete measures to address challenges arising out of Climate change in the country.

She said the government is establishing green belts along motorways in collaboration with National Highway.


----------



## ghazi52

China is eager to import meat, potatoes, onions, mangoes and cherries from Pakistan and in this regard, Chinese experts will visit quarantine facilities of the country in February this year, said Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing.

In a meeting with Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar, he said that China wanted to build stronger socio-economic ties with Pakistan and enhance its imports from Islamabad as well.

“China has a great demand for meat and poultry products and it can be a lucrative international market for Pakistan,” he stressed. “Both countries must work together for the removal of technical barriers like sanitary and phyto-sanitary (SPS) and quarantine requirements.”

The Chinese ambassador expressed confidence in Bakhtiar as former minister for planning and development because of his contribution to the expansion of phase-II of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Farmers advised to complete sunflower cultivation by January 31 to February 15

January 19, 2020







Punjab Agriculture Department has advised farmers of southern and northern Punjab to complete sunflower cultivation by January 31 and February 15, respectively.

In a statement, Spokesman for Department said farmers should use sunflower hybrid varieties with timely cultivation to get a good yield.

He said under Prime Minister's Agriculture Emergency Program, provincial government is also providing a subsidy of 5000 rupees on per acre cultivation of sunflower.

He said maximum cultivation of sunflower will help in reducing country's import bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab govt to cultivate sunflower across 210,000 acres this year*

In order to increase the per-acre yield of sunflower (oilseeds) in the country, the Punjab govt has set the production area target of 210,000 acres for sunflower cultivation in 2020, it was learnt on Monday.

The federal government has already allocated Rs10 billion to increase the production of sunflower (oilseeds) in the country.


*‘YIELD COMPETITION’*

To achieve the sunflower cultivation target, Punjab’s agriculture department has introduced a ‘per-acre yield competition’ among the farmers of 15 districts. In addition, the provincial government is also giving a subsidy of Rs5,000 per acre to sunflower growers.

The competition would be conducted among the farmers from #Bahawalnagar, #Bahawalpur, #Bhakkar, #DGKhan, #Khanewal, #Layyah, #Lodhran, #Mianwali, #Multan, #Muzaffargarh, #Okara, #RahimYarKhan, #Rajanpur, #Sialkot and #Vihari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*MULTAN, (APP ) :The mechanical boll-picking machine, manufactured by Central Cotton Research Institute (CCRI) Multan, could help not only eliminate pink bollworms but also save over one billion Dollars annually.*

The machine can enhance per acre yield by three maunds, said Director CCRI Zahid Chaudhry while talking to APP here on Monday.

Dr Zahid said experiments showed that Larvae of pink bollworm remains inside the dried or unripe cotton bolls after the last picking, which, if not tackled, could cause harm to the next cotton crop.

He recalled that cotton farmers had to suffer big losses few years ago due to pink bollworm.

*It caused reduction of one million cotton bales, and in financial terms, the sector suffered loss of one billion dollars.*

He said that the CCRI Multan was endeavoring to incorporate mechanized farming keeping in view the future demand. He said that the mechanical boll picker could be operated by any tractor, adding that it spreads cotton bolls and expose them to the sunlight that kills pink bollworm and its larvae.

It can also enhance per acre production by three maunds provided plant population is in accordance with the set standard and every plant has at least three bolls, on an average

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*4.5m saplings to be planted in Shangla*

February 04, 2020







Provincial information minister Shaukat Ali Yousafzai launched the campaign. — Reuters/File

SHANGLA: Over 4.5 million saplings of different species would be planted across Shangla district.

This was stated by divisional forest officer Adnan Ali while speaking at a ceremony held to inaugurate tree plantation campaign here.

Provincial information minister Shaukat Ali Yousafzai launched the campaign.

DFO Adnan Ali told Dawn that about three million saplings, including poplar, willow, robinia, eucalyptus, chirr, sheesham and deodar would be distributed among the people during the campaign, while 1.6 million saplings would be planted by the forest department in the district.

He said the forest department planned to distribute 10 saplings to each student both in the boys and girls schools across the district.

DFO Ali said the saplings would be also distributed among the private school students.

On the occasion, Shaukat Yousafzai said it was need of the hour to combat the climate change through massive tree plantation. He said the provincial government was spending huge funds on plantation drives to preserve and enhance the precious forest cover.

_Published in Dawn, February 4th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The safe use of innovative and water in agriculture is the main part of the prime minister agricultural emergency program. After coming to the government, RP technology has been done on 20,000 acres from subsidy till now. 400 ribbon baromatric pondors have been built and 3500 water courses have been improved.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan will cultivate oilseeds, including sunflower, canola and sesame, across 0.5 million acres this year, which would most likely reduce the import bill of edible oil by $345 million.

Pakistan’s import bill of edible oil and oilseeds currently stands at around $4 billion, sources said, adding that this is the third most expensive commodity that the country spends on.

Edible oil is one of the most important commodities of everyday use. Since its inception, Pakistan has been constantly falling short in terms of edible oil production, as about 88% of domestic requirements are met through imports, whereas the local production stands at a meagre 12%.

Since the early 1970s, Pakistani imports have increased by 12.5% per annum and this trend would get worse with the increase in population, sources feared.


----------



## ghazi52

The Food and Agriculture Organisation of the United Nations will help enhance the climate resilience of Pakistan’s agriculture and water sectors benefitting up to 3 million farmers through the *Climate Smart Agriculture project.*

A memorandum of understanding (MoU) in this regard was signed between the Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) Country Representative Minà Dowlatchahi and Ministry of Climate Change (MoCC) Secretary Naheed Shah Durrani in Islamabad on Friday.

Adviser to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam said that around 3 million farmers of Sindh and Southern Punjab stand to benefit from the project, which will be implemented in eight districts of the country.

Aslam said that Pakistan has managed to secure around $35 million in grants from the Green Climate Fund (GCF) to implement this project and that this was perhaps the first such project in the world to introduce climate smart agriculture. Moreover, he said that the provinces will contribute around $12 million to execute the project.

“Pakistan is amongst those countries which are most affected due to climate change and its agriculture sector has faced the adverse impact of environmental degradation as changes in weather patterns have disturbed harvesting cycles and sowing practices in the country,” he said.

The climate change adviser further said that the project would be implemented as a pilot programme in eight districts of the country, including five in the fertile belt of Southern Punjab and three in Sindh. Of the estimated three million farmers who stand to benefit, two million will be indirect beneficiaries of the project, while another million will stand to receive direct advantages from the programme, he added.

“We will draw lessons from this project and the successful practices adopted to educate and train farmers would be replicated across the country to improve watering practices, sowing of diverse crops and adopting multi-dimensional approach in line with the objectives of developing climate change impacts in the region,” he added.

Aslam said the project will help solve the climate crisis faced by farmers as per the recommendations of the country’s research on Climate Smart Agriculture, which had been launched at the 24th Conference of Parties (COP) in Poland.

FAO officials at the occasion said that these projects will be initiated simultaneously across all designated districts. It will primarily help the country’s cotton belt which was facing serious stress due to shift in climatic patterns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China will assist Pakistan in combating the menace of locust by providing *50* drones and 300,000 litres of pesticides to carry out spray in affected areas of Sindh, Balochistan and Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Plantation of date trees and other plants by Gwadar Development Authority at Airport road Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ECC has discussed a proposal to increase wheat support prices to Rs. 1400 per 40 kg and will convene a special session to discuss a detailed plan to keep the flour prices at the lowest possible level throughout the year in view of any increase in support price and incidental charges for supply of PASSCO procured wheat to provinces and allied issues related to the procurement of wheat by provinces and the private sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A total of 500 tonnes of hybrid rice seeds from a seed company in east China's Jiangsu Province have landed in Pakistan to help ensure the country's grain yield this year. It is estimated that about 33333 hectares of land will be planted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Does anyone know if (and if so, how pervasively) mycorrhizal fungi are used in Pakistan?


----------



## ghazi52

*Issuance of agriculture loans to small farmers underway in Punjab*

April 27, 2020








In Punjab, issuance of agriculture loans to small farmers is in progress.

According to a spokesman of Agri Department, agri loans worth thirty thousand rupees per acre are being provided for Rabi crop while of fifty thousand rupees per acre for Kharif crop.

These loans for owners of up to twelve point five acres are being provided without interest while on priority basis for owners up to five acres of land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*As a 'green stimulus', Pakistan sets virus-idled to work planting trees*

by Rina Saeed Khan |
Thomson Reuters Foundation

Tuesday, 28 April 2020 

*The effort shows how funds to help families during the pandemic could also help prepare for the next big threat: climate change*
_Coronavirus is changing the world in unprecedented ways. Subscribe here for a daily briefing on how this global crisis is affecting cities, technology, approaches to climate change, and the lives of vulnerable people._

By Rina Saeed Khan

ISLAMABAD, April 28 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - When construction worker Abdul Rahman lost his job to Pakistan's coronavirus lockdown, his choices looked stark: resort to begging on the streets or let his family go hungry.

But the government has now given him a better option: Join tens of thousands of other out-of-work labourers in planting billions of trees across the country to deal with climate change threats.

Since Pakistan locked down starting March 23 to try to stem the spread of COVID-19, unemployed day labourers have been given new jobs as "jungle workers", planting saplings as part of the country's 10 Billion Tree Tsunami programme.

Such "green stimulus" efforts are an example of how funds that aim to help families and keep the economy running during pandemic shutdowns could also help nations prepare for the next big threat: climate change.

"Due to coronavirus, all the cities have shut down and there is no work. Most of us daily wagers couldn't earn a living," Rahman, a resident of Rawalpindi district in Punjab province, told the Thomson Reuters Foundation.

He now makes 500 rupees ($3) per day planting trees - about half of what he might have made on a good day, but enough to get by.

"All of us now have a way of earning daily wages again to feed our families," he said.

The ambitious five-year tree-planting programme, which Prime Minister Imran Khan launched in 2018, aims to counter the rising temperatures, flooding, droughts and other extreme weather in the country that scientists link to climate change.


----------



## ghazi52

ایک معروف چینی کمپنی پاکستان میں زرعی مشینری و آلات کی تیاری کے لئے صنعتی یونٹ قائم کرے گی

زراعت کے شعبے میں پاکستان اور چین کا دوطرفہ تعاون کامیابی کی نئی بلندیوں کو چھو رہا ہے۔ پاکستان میں مقامی زراعت کے شعبے کی بڑھتی ہوئی طلب کو مدنظر رکھتے ہوئے چین کی ایک معروف کمپنی چنگ ڈاؤ ہانگژو ایگریکلچر مشینری کمپنی لمیٹڈ نے پاکستان میں زراعت کی مشینیں اور آلات تیار کرنے کے لئے ایک فیکٹری بنانے کا فیصلہ کیا ہے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fakhr-e-Alam
@falamb3

LOCUST Problem solution. A fresh annual passed Cessna 188 crop duster cost $85,000/- fuel burn 13.5 GPH. Running cost $225 per hour. Plenty single engine pilots in Pakistan can fly it. If you get the plane & the pesticide I offer my services FREE to fly it & spray the fields.







7:27 PM · May 7, 2020·Twitter for iPhone
311
Retweets


----------



## Syed1.

Using a plane for such low flying is risky and we even lost two pilots recently. This can easily be undertaken by drones. This situation is an opportunity for Pakistani companies to step up and develop quadcopter drones that can spray pesticide over large areas. Don't think they will step up to the challenge though. "China se import karalo" mentality is very rampant in our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs 50bn relief for agriculture sector to be disbursed soon.*

The Frontier Post
June 8, 2020


ISLAMABAD: Adviser to Prime Minister on Finance Abdul Hafeez Shaikh on Monday said that Rs 50 billion relief announced for agriculture sector would be disbursed soon.

He said this while talking to a delegation of farmers association led by Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi, in capacity of its president. The meeting was also attended by adviser on commerce and other officials.

“We will completely support farmers and will also include their suggestions in the budget,” said the finance adviser while extending his complete support.

He said that provision of direct relief to farmers was among the top priority of the government.

“We will be lowering electricity tariff, duty on fertilizers and mark-up on agricultural loans,” he said while sharing details of expected relief for farmers.

Hafeez Shaikh further said that the government would also appreciate suggestions from the agricultural sector for adequate disbursement of Rs 50 billion relief package.

“This sector has the potential to grow manifold as soon as the COVID-19 is being tackled,” he said.

It is pertinent to mention here that a meeting of the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) chaired by Prime Minister’s Adviser on Finance Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh concluded with approval of a relief package for the agriculture sector on May 13.

According to sources, the ECC while deliberating over a 10-point agenda approved 56.6 billion rupees package for the agriculture sector. The farmers will be provided 37 billion rupees’ subsidy on purchase of fertilizer, sources said.

The cabinet committee also approved additional supply of wheat from PASSCO to Azad Jammu and Kashmir, sources said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt allows limitless wheat import by private sector*

The federal government on Sunday decided to allow wheat import by the private sector without any restriction of limit and abolished 60% regulatory duty on import of wheat — the major staple food crop in Pakistan.

A meeting chaired by PM Imran Khan also decided to abolish 6% and 2% additional duties currently applicable to wheat import. The waiver will also be applicable to the import of 0.5 million tonnes of wheat, already allowed by the Economic Coordination Committee of the federal cabinet in March.

The meeting was called to discuss the measures to cope with the country’s needs of wheat and control flour price and also decided to lift ban on inter-provincial transportation of wheat to ensure its sufficient availability across the country.

Decides to abolish regulatory duty, lift ban on inter-provincial transportation of wheat

It was decided that the government would curb smuggling of wheat and flour and launch a crackdown on the hoarders


----------



## ghazi52

*If agriculture goes wrong, nothing else will have a chance to go right in the country*





https://nation.com.pk/blogger/sameera-asghar-roy
*Sumeera Asghar Roy*

June 19, 2020

It was not the agriculture sector that was sidelined by the government in the current budget, and it was the opulence of Pakistan. Agriculture has been considered the buttress of the country since its independence. Pakistan's agriculture sector plays a pivotal role as it comes up with 26 percent of GDP and almost 60 percent of the population of Pakistan is residing in villages, and they are connected to the profession of agriculture directly or indirectly, so it has been absorbing the labor force which is not less than 42.3 percent.

Recently budget was announced by Hammad Azhar, who is the current Federal Minister of Industries and Production, in office since 6 April 2020. Previously, he served as Federal Minister for Economic Affairs from 10 July 2019 till 6 April 2020. As we take a bird's eye view of the budget, we come to know that a budget bomb is dropped on populaces, which are connected with the occupation of agriculture. The sector, which is the largest participator of Pakistan's economy, has been provided only 12 billion rupees in the budget out of 7294.9 billion rupees, which seems a mustard seed against a big massive watermelon.

It is not for the first time that the agriculture sector is being paralyzed. It has become a routine matter by every government that they are neglecting this very important sector. It is out of an understanding of how a country can neglect that sector, which is the mainstay of its economy, and most of the labor force is absorbed by it. How can they be unaware of the gravity of the importance of this sector? If this attitude goes unabated, one day, we will have to import agricultural commodities like wheat, cotton, rice, sugar, and other necessary articles.

Poor countrymen are already being exploited by the capitalist and mafias who are playing a double game by cheating indigent farmers, impecunious consumers as well as the government. At the time of harvesting mill owners pay less to the farmers (as in case of sugarcane this year) and betray them by measuring less and by keeping two record books to hide their treachery from the government. Instead of capturing those crocodiles, the government, too, is supporting them by not taking stern actions against them. And yet here is another budget bomb on impoverished farmers.

As locust attack has already devastated the crops which were the sole source of income of poor farmers before announcing the budget, the government should have kept it in consideration, and it should have provided interest-free loans for the farmers to assuage the poor farmers who are already being crushed by the capitalist and big crocodiles (mafias).

The government must not ignore this factor that the population of the country is growing wildly, and it will become impossible to meet the food stipulation of the people if it will keep neglecting this important sector of Pakistan. It may create a fear of food insecurity among people. Here it is necessary to mention that the government has allocated only Rs 4.5 billion for the education ministry, while illiteracy is the main reason for overpopulation.

When I was taking an overview of the budget, I felt grieved when my eyes caught the attention of defense budget, which was not less than 1.2 trillion rupees, and the reason is only one country, i.e., India. The government is getting more conscious about the defense budget since the Modi government has come to power by bringing its nationalist ideology along with it. If India and Pakistan had been at good terms, this massive investment of defense budget could have been utilized in other sectors like agriculture, education, and structural reforms of the said countries. Moreover, now the time of conventional war is gone, now wars are more intellectual and research-oriented, as this age of biological wars and threats, so we need to more equipped in educational and research areas than nuclear atomic bombs and missiles. As this Covid19 proved and unveiled India's and Pakistan's health sector and governments, the way miserably both these governments failed to encounter it.

It seems like we are not ready for the worst until or unless it will approach us in a condition when we are not in a position to combat such a worse condition. Now is the time to take a stand; otherwise, our coming generations will embrace such catastrophes, which will be far bigger than their reckoning and potentiality.

The agriculture sector is interconnected with other sectors like the health sector, industries like sugar, timber, and textile industry. If our government starts to invest in the agriculture sector, it will help it to reduce the health budget because there will be more healthy people when they are nourished well by availing all kinds of nutrients. It will b only possible when there is enough food to eat. It will also help to flourish in the industrial sector when there is enough raw material that comes from the agriculture sector.

So, if a sector is making 26 percent of a country's GDP, then the government too must be fair with that sector by allocating at least 15 to 20 percent of its budget. On one side notion of green and clean Pakistan is being raised, whereas, on the other side, this sector is being provided a mere 12 billion rupees. The country will not get flourished with notions only. This dichotomy will lead this country towards the risks of food insecurity, poor health, poverty, displacements, and many other issues. What can I mutter about the institutions which are dealing with agriculture? If they were sincere with their duties, this sector would not face such circumstances. They have not strived to introduce technology and revolution in this sector; rather, they have messed up things. The youth is not being involved. Jobs are being given on the basis of nepotism and favoritism.

I will request the government to reconsider this budget and make some fair decisions about the health, education, and agriculture sector that our coming generations may not have to face this menace of poverty and food insecurity. Instead of rhetoric with neighboring countries, friendly relations must be established that we may able to invest in reforms of our countries. We must compete in poverty alleviation, education, and the technology sector. We must get rid of outdated and obsolete methods of farming and learn from countries like Australia, China, Israel, and Canada that how they helped to bring positive changes to improve its agricultural sector. Time is now lest we should become a burden on our coming generation!!!


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani student in China striving to promote agriculture & technology cooperation under BRI

Abdul Ghaffar Shar, a Pakistani doctoral student in China’s Northwest Agriculture and Forestry University (NWAFU), was busy helping his teachers harvest the wheat in the university’s experimental fields over the past few days.

Wearing a straw hat and gloves, Shar, 29, did farm work under the hot sun like local farmers in Yangling, northwest China’s Shaanxi province.

Yangling, an agricultural hi-tech industrial demonstration zone in China, is located about 80 km from the starting point of the ancient Silk Road in Xi’an, the provincial capital.

More than 2,000 years ago, Zhang Qian, an imperial envoy, set off from Xi’an and traveled westward on a mission of peace that opened the Silk Road, an overland route linking the East and West.

Although he knew little about Zhang, Shar said he also wants to be an “envoy” between China and Pakistan as the two countries deepen cooperation under the Belt and Road Initiative.

“I am studying plant nutrition science in China. I hope I can play a role in strengthening the agricultural technology exchange between the two countries under the initiative,” said Shar.
FIGHT AGAINST COVID-19

After receiving his bachelor’s degree in agriculture from Sindh Agriculture University in Pakistan in 2014, Shar decided to continue studies in China’s NWAFU.

A new journey started.

Shar learned to speak mandarin and use chopsticks. He also adapted to Chinese food. In order to make more friends, Shar let his teacher give him a Chinese name “Jin Letian”, which means “golden, happiness and sky.”


EMBRACE BETTER LIFE

Shar is researching plant nutrition for his doctoral degree.

In Shar’s opinion, Pakistan is a traditional agricultural country and farmers use many chemical fertilizers in the fields, which has a negative impact on soil fertility and the environment.

“I study to improve soil fertility by adjusting trace elements of farmlands, which will help increase grain yields in my hometown,” he said.

In the past six years, Shar collected research samples extensively from all around the experiment stations in Shaanxi, which also gave him an opportunity to experience the development of China’s rural areas.

“A village that we frequented in Sanyuan County had new changes almost every year, like newly renovated houses and wider roads,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese seeds to enhance cotton crop yield, says food minister*

June 28, 2020








Harsh weather, locust attacks and water shortages have affected cotton crop production which has seen a decline over past few years.—File photo


ISLAMABAD: Technological advancement is imperative in order to increase per acre cotton yield in the country, Minister for National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhar Imam said on Saturday.

Talking to a delegation of Pakistan Cotton Ginners Association (PCGA), Imam said that his ministry was working on transfer of Chinese seed technology for enhancing crop yield, besides securing funds to reduce cost to make cotton production a profitable business.

The PCGA delegation, led by chairman Sohail Javed, apprised the minister about issues and challenges faced by the local cotton sector and said the declining production was affecting ginning the most.

They added that other issues like piled-up tax refunds, slower buying of cotton by All Pakistan Textile Manufacturers Association, and liquidity crisis hampering the ginning sector adversely during the Covid-19 outbreak.

Imam said the ministry would take up the taxation issue with the Finance Division and leave no stone unturned to get relief for the ginning sector.

NA informed Plant Breeders Act not being implemented properly

He also asked PCGA to send a set of proposals for modernising the ginning sector and upgrade technology to improve the quality of lint produced in Pakistan.

The delegation informed that over 1,300 ginning factories are installed across the cotton belt and these have the ability to gin 14 million bales but due to short production for a few years, only 800 were in operation last year.

It’s a seasonal business and that’s why most of the ginning factories also have oil extraction units to utilise the cottonseed — a byproduct — and convert into oil and cottonseed cake.

Meanwhile, speaking during the National Assembly session, the minister said the Seed Act and Plant Breeders Act have become laws a couple of years ago but were still not being implemented properly.

Pakistan is lagging behind in research which is also resulting in low cotton output, he regretted.

Imam stated that universities and research departments should be groomed and advanced technology be applied for the benefit of agriculture.

The minister said there is no doubt that Pakistan is an agro-based country but we have not focused on it as we should have over the years.

Roughly 24m hectares of area is under cultivation of our total agriculture land.

“We should have grown between 35m and 40m tonnes of wheat now. The country is importing the crop as we are lagging behind our needs. Even after almost ten years, our price is less than the international market,” he said.

About the drawbacks in tackling the desert locust crisis, he explained that pace of the operation was slow due to non-availability of micron sprayers. Now the Food and Agriculture Organisation and Department for International Development have supplied twenty of those, which would help boost the operation.

Similarly, the plant protection department was facing a shortage of trained manpower to handle the anti-locust operation at large scale. “At present we have only thirty experts whereas 300 are required to carry it out,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, June 28th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>


Its all a joke, do u think 18 lac for drip irrigation is affordable for small farmers?


----------



## ghazi52

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its all a joke, do u think 18 lac for drip irrigation is affordable for small farmers?




I have no idea. No experience in agriculture.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's tree-planting drive has a sweetener: more honey*








The amount of honey harvested by beekeepers in the 12,500-acre forest almost doubled in the past year.

Reuters

When authorities started planting millions of trees in the Changa Manga Forest five years ago, the idea was to bring back life to forest land that had been destroyed by illegal logging, water scarcity and fires.

Now that the trees have matured, they are having an even sweeter side-effect — helping to boost the local bee population and honey production in the area.

As part of Pakistan's efforts to offset the impacts of climate change by rehabilitating forests, conserving soil and improving water management, 3.5 million trees were planted on 6,000 acres in Changa Manga, known as one of the world's largest man-made forests, near the city of Lahore.

Beekeepers in the plantation said they are now harvesting up to 70 per cent more honey than before the greening project started in 2014, as the trees provide a habitat for bees and create conditions for a growing diversity of plants and flowers.

“As more of the plantation has been created, our honey production has kept on increasing,” said Bilal Hussain, a beekeeper in Changa Manga whose father runs the forest's honey operations.

“We will get even more income over the next four to five years,” Hussain said excitedly, as he extracted honey from a piece of honeycomb to pack into bottles to sell at his shop.

The amount of honey harvested by beekeepers in the 12,500-acre forest almost doubled from 725 kilogrammes in the fiscal year 2018-2019 to about 1,300 kg in 2019-2020, said forest officer Shahid Tabassum.

And the amount of sticky stuff coming out of Changa Manga is estimated to keep rising to about 2,000 kg in the next fiscal year, Tabassum added.

The old forest had three main species of trees, to which at least seven have been added, he noted.

“The forest cover plays an important role in the increase of honey production because honeybees get shelter, shade and water from the trees,” he told the _Thomson Reuters Foundation_.

Globally, there has been a drastic decline in bee numbers, largely due to intensive agriculture, pesticide use and climate change, environmentalists say.

A study published in the journal Science in April found that the world's population of land-dwelling insects is falling by almost 1pc every year.



*Export success*

The boost in honey production is sweet relief for cash-strapped Pakistan, which got a $6 billion bailout package from the International Monetary Fund last year.

The country has seen a drop in its exports and foreign remittances since the start of the Covid-19 pandemic in March, according to independent economist Vaqar Ahmed.

He expects to see a further decline in the money coming into Pakistan as European and Gulf countries continue to wrestle with the economic effects of the outbreak.

Most of Pakistan's remittances come from Gulf states, while European Union nations are the main markets for its exports, he explained.

Pakistan's exports dropped from $20.1bn in July-April 2019 to about $19.6bn in the same period this year, data from the State Bank of Pakistan shows.

But industry experts expect honey to buck that trend.

In the financial year 2018-2019, Pakistan exported honey worth Rs966m ($5.8 million), about Rs260m more than the year before, according to the government's Honeybee Research Institute (HBRI) in Islamabad.

Figures for this year's honey exports are not available yet.

But industry insiders predicted they will keep going up, as the country's beekeepers benefit from the trees in Changa Manga along with Pakistan's ongoing push to reforest the country under its “10 Billion Tree Tsunami” project, launched last year.

Pakistan has 7,000 commercial beekeepers looking after more than one million beehives but has enough space for double that number, according to data from the HBRI.

And while planting trees expands the habitat for bees, the pollinators, in turn, help to naturally regenerate more forest areas with a variety of trees, plants and flowers, said Noor Islam, the bee institute's senior scientific officer.

“Honey production and forestry are interrelated because the honeybees get their food from trees, while trees, as a result, maintain their biodiversity,” he said.


*Trees for bees*

Malik Amin Aslam, the climate change advisor to Prime Minister Imran Khan, said that nurturing the relationship between trees and bees is a priority for the 10 Billion Trees project.

He told the _Thomson Reuters Foundation_ that in several honey-producing areas the project is planting bee-friendly trees such as the indigenous bari tree — also known as ziziphus mauritiana or jujube.

The tree's honey is sought after for its low glucose content, which makes it less likely to crystallise, he said.

But Syed Mahmood Nasir, head of the Islamabad-based Nature Clicks Institution, a non-profit focused on the environment and anthropology, warned that growing Pakistan's honey industry is not as simple as planting more trees.

Authorities need to be clear on whether they want a replanted forest to produce wild or farmed honey, with each requiring different management and resources, explained Nasir, who was formerly the government's inspector-general of forests.

Either way, “they should ensure that no pesticides are used within at least 10 miles of the forest”, he added.

For Changa Manga beekeeper Hussain, Pakistan's bee-boosting reforestation efforts make him optimistic he can carry on the business his father has been running for the last 45 years.

Hussain fondly recalled a childhood spent watching his dad extract honey straight from the beehives to give to customers.

“My biggest motivation for this work is that my father has had a special affection for honey since he was a boy and he doesn't want this fondness to end,” he said.

“We will do it generation by generation. As long as the forest is there, honey is there.”

_Header image: Beekeeper Muhammad Asif Ali looks at a piece of honeycomb at Changa Manga Forest in Pakistan’s eastern Punjab province, around 75 kilometres from Lahore on June 3, 2020. — Reuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*Thal Canal project*
We hope the significant project does not fall prey to politics
Editorial | July 12, 2020

_The order by Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar that work on the Greater Thal Canal should start without any further loss of time has kindled hopes of revival of the 160-year-old project. The canal will irrigate barren lands in the districts of south Punjab, thereby increasing food production manifold in the country. The main canal will be 35km long and its water-carrying capacity will be 8,500 cusecs. The length of branch canals will be 344km. The canal system will irrigate 290,000 acres of land in Bhakkar, Layyah, Muzaffargarh, Khushab and Jhang, increasing food production in these districts by as much as 40%.

The project was planned by the then government in 1860 and funds had also been allocated for it. It was, however, shelved due to the changing priorities of the government. The Mankirah branch of the Greater Thal Canal was completed in 2008, but after that the work was stopped. The Asian Development Bank has announced a grant of $150 million for the Chobarra branch of the canal. Now the chief minister has announced start of work on the project. Last year, Mr Buzdar had also laid the foundation stone of the 120-year-old Jalalpur canal system.

For the Thal Canal Project, the Punjab government will provide all sorts of resources, manpower and expertise. The chief minister has ordered that the legal process for acquisition of land for the purpose should be expedited and transparency should be ensured in payment for the acquired land. Experts are of the opinion that the canal will also help overcome the water shortage by preventing the rapidly declining groundwater level. The recent wheat shortage has also led the authorities to resume work on the long-stalled canal project. The resumption of work on the Thal Canal will increase food production which will not only make the country self-reliant in food but surplus will be available for export. We hope the significant project does not fall prey to politics.




Published in The Express Tribune, July 12th, 2020.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2254466/thal-canal-project?amp=1_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Agriculture, Food & Drug Authority (PAFDA) new building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab develops IT solution to wheat problem*

Province will roll out digital system to monitor, regulate wheat sales










LAHORE: The Punjab government is pivoting towards a digital solution to strengthen its wheat monitoring and regulation mechanism, and to prevent hoarding and price gouging, The Express Tribune has learnt.

According to sources, the Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) has developed software to help the province’s food authorities to track and regulate wheat and flour delivery in the open market.

Sharing details of how the new system would work, officials said flour mill operators would have to record how much flour they supplied to dealers in the Flour Ledger Management Information System (FLMIS), developed by the PITB, on a daily basis.

“Once mills update the system, dealers will receive an SMS, asking them to confirm how much flour they have been supplied and from which mill,” an official said.

“In case the dealer contradicts the record in the SMS, the food department will investigate and take appropriate action against the mill involved.”

The software will be introduced in conjunction with a new system that will make it mandatory for flour dealers in Punjab to hold food grain licences.

“A food grain licence would be necessary to either sell flour or store more than 10 bags of flour,” the official added. “Flour dealers will have three months to get food grain licences. After that, flour mills will be prohibited from selling flour to non-licence holders.”

Moreover, the sources said only about a tenth of Punjab’s more than 10,000 flour dealers held grain licences, issued by the food department, at present. They added that only 850 out of 972 mills inspected by deputy commissioners on the food department’s request were found to be functional.

Once FLMIS was deployed, the food department would only be responsible for ensuring the supply of flour to dealers, the officials mentioned. City administrations and the industrial department would be responsible for ensuring the availability of flour in the open market, they added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs30bn package to be announced for farmers next month: minister*

15 Jul, 2020






Minister says locust attack may cause a loss of about Rs600bn to the economy. — APP/File
ISLAMABAD: National Food Security Minister Syed Fakhar Imam said on Tuesday a package of Rs30 billion would be announced for farmers on August 14.

While reviewing the desert locust situation in the country, the minister said that prior to its official announcement, the package would be approved by the Economic Coordination Committee of the cabinet.

He said in a statement that the provinces would also announce packages for farmers on the Independence Day.

Mr Imam said the attacks by desert locusts were estimated to cause a loss of Rs600bn to the national economy. The challenge of desert locust was being tackled with the support of all provinces and a national action plan was already underway to tackle the threat, he added.

Says locust attack may cause a loss of about Rs600bn to the economy

The minister said that the National Locust Control Centre, along with the National Disaster Management Authority and district administrations, was making efforts to control the locusts. About 8,000 troops were deployed in the anti-locust operation, he added.

In the meantime, as the risk of swarm migration from Horn of Africa to India and Pakistan has increased, the Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) of the United Nations has warned the two countries to take preparatory actions.

The new report, made available on Tuesday, says desert locust swarms in northern Somalia suggest that migration from northeast Somalia across the Indian Ocean to the summer breeding areas along both sides of the Indo-Pakistan border could be imminent.

Summer breeding has commenced along both sides of the Indo-Pakistan border, where numerous swarms are present mainly in Rajasthan, India. Hatching and band formation will increase during this month in Rajasthan and northern Gujarat as well as adjacent areas of Tharparkar, Nara and Cholistan deserts in Pakistan.

A few residual populations remain in the spring breeding areas of southeast Iran and southwest Pakistan.

Quoting latest reports, Mr Imam said that the locusts were present in all the 33 districts of Balochistan while new swarms would enter Pakistan from Iran and Afghanistan in two weeks.

Speaking at the Institute of Policy Reforms on the issue of improving the performance of the agriculture sector, the minister said that time had come to encourage qualitative practices in agriculture as farmers were not being rewarded properly.

“Our agriculture relies on imported seeds, and it is high time, we bring about improvement in seed technology in a big way. Pakistan has outdated seed technology, resulting in low yields, and for that reason, the country imports oilseeds and pulses.

“On the other hand our genetic engineering has also failed to bring about any major change in agricultural production. The local seed industry has at the same time not contributed much to agricultural production till now,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, July 15th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Plantation and Badland stabilization in *District *Mansehra near Battal village along with M-15.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to give Rs 37 billion subsidy to farmers*


The Frontier Post

July 17, 2020


ISLAMABAD (APP): Minister for Food Security Syed Fakhar Imam Friday said the government had approved a package of Rs 37 billion to give subsidy to farmers on fertilisers and other inputs while discussion was continuing with the ministries of finance and power to provide subsidy on tubewells used for agriculture.

Giving a policy statement on agriculture in the National Assembly,he said the government needed to introduce good quality seed for wheat and cotton crops to increase the per acre yield. Good quality graded cotton will help increase exports of the country, he added.

He appreciated the government’s plan to build Diamer Bhasha dam, saying it was a paradigm shift and this will be the first major dam to be built after the Mangla and Tarbela dams constructed under the Indus Water Treaty signed between India and Pakistan.

Developed countries were using water for agriculture in an efficient way while Pakistan’s river water drained in the Arabian sea and was not used, he added.

“Our neighbour China built thousands of dams including its spectacular Three Gorges dam.”

He said the government will improve and maintain its 150 years old canal system besides enhancing the on farm water management capacity of farmers.

The minister said 23 million hectares land was under cultivation in Pakistan while 70 percent of this cultivable land was in Punjab. Wheat was cultivated on 36 percent of the land available for agriculture, he added.

Fakhar said Pakistan had a number of research institutions at the federal and provincial levels, adding research in universities was not upto the mark because of lack of funding.

Pakistan was left behind in terms of cotton crop as its production had fallen, he noted.

According to official figures, 9.1 million bales of cotton was produced in the country against the record of 14.8 million bales in the past, he observed.

Effort will be made to provide quality cotton seed to farmers for the next season. The total seed requirement for cotton crop was 40000 tonnes, he added.

Fakhar mentioned that Punjab Seed Corporation was a leading department which provided 30 percent of seed of cotton and 20 percent of seed of wheat all across Pakistan but now it was only supplying 2-3 percent of the seed. He said he would recommend that the government should give subsidy to farmers in the provinces for buying of quality approved seed for crops. He said spinners and ginners make profit of Rs 30 billion to Rs 60 billion each year at the time of buying cotton from the farmers.

He stressed on the need for building of warehouses and cold storages under the public private partnership to preserve fruits and vegetables and increase their exports presently at the level of $ 600-700 million.

The world had the option to buy its fruits from different countries including South Africa, Brazil, Portugal and Spain so Pakistan needed to upgrade quality of its fruits, he added. He said the government gave support price of Rs 1400 per maund to the wheat farmers, however in the open market the wheat was sold upto Rs 1800 per maund.

The government had allowed import of 0.7 million of wheat to stabilise prices in the market, he added. While taking part in debate in the house, legislators Amjad Khan, Qasim Noon, Zulfiqar Ali and others gave suggestions for growth in the agriculture sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China gifts Pakistan 12 drones to fight grasshoppers*






*INP*
July 23, 2020


China's Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Affairs (MARA) here on Thursday given 12 rural splashing rambles to Pakistan's Service of National Nourishment Security, making a difference to battle grasshoppers and better guarantee nourishment security.

The Chinese specialists would moreover send specialized staff to carry out operation and prepare staff of concerned common divisions in Pakistan.

Gwadar Master learned that the clump of rambles is DJI Agras T16, one of the most progressed plant security rambles within the world. Ahmed Farooq, charge d'affaires of the Pakistani International safe haven, said that locust swarms were not uncommon in Pakistan, but this year's invasion was more severe than some time recently, causing an phenomenal risk to nourishment security and livelihoods over the country.

"These rural splashing rambles can offer assistance us with grasshopper control," Ahmed Farooq noted.

According to the Center for Universal Participation Administrations of MARA, the drones conveyed nowadays are another clump of grasshopper control materials provided by China.China will proceed to maintain the concept of a community with a shared future for mankind, give help inside its capacity to Pakistan in days to come.

The Chinese help is portion of reinforcing the national activity arrange to combat the grasshopper assault that has caused genuine harm to angro-pastoral resources in Pakistan. Desert beetle is an universal trans-boundary concern with major economic, social and natural implications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Govt sets Rs 1.5bn subsidy for local tractors

26 Jul 2020

ISLAMABAD: The government will give a subsidy of Rs1.5 billion on locally manufactured tractors for one year as part of the fiscal package announced for the agriculture sector in the wake of Covid-19.

Details of the package for 2020-21 released by the Cabinet Division, the sales tax subsidy on locally manufactured tractors will be five per cent.

At present, 5pc sales tax is applied on each tractor.

Massey Ferguson and Al-Ghazi are the two main manufacturing units having market share of 60pc and 40pc, respectively.

Total annual sales of these two units during 2019 were 41,000 units and average sales tax around 60,000 per tractor.

The Ministry of National Food Security and Research said on Saturday that out of the package of Rs1,200bn announced by the government after Covid-19, an amount of Rs50 billion has been earmarked for the agriculture sector.

The economic coordination committee in its recent meeting had approved the proposals submitted by the food ministry.

According to the implementation mechanism, the Federal Board of Revenue will notify GST subsidy, while the local tractor manufacturers will report to FBR and food security ministry their sales report on the fifth of every following month.

The ministry would ensure through forensic audit on quarterly basis to confirm proper utilisation of the subsidy for the benefit of farmers. Its area, jurisdiction and duration includes the entire country during 2020-21.

_Published in Dawn, July 26th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

بٹ۔،اسسٹنٹ ڈاٸریکٹر زراعت توسیع تحصیل نورپورتھل ڈاکٹر محمدسبطین زراعت آفیسرزشمشادخان محمدیاسر اقبال،نمائندہ جنگ /جیو ایم نوردین ،نمائندہ ڈیلی دی نیشن راجہ نورالہی عاطف اور کسان تنظیموں کے راہنماء بھی اس موقع پرموجود تھے ۔ پراجیکٹ ڈائریکٹرڈاکٹر محمد منصور نے اس موقع پر اظہار خیال کرتے ہوءے کہاکہ وطن عزیز پاکستان میں دالوں کی پیداوار میں اضافہ کے لٸے علاقہ تھل کے کسانوں کو سولر سسٹم ،زرعی آلات، چنے ،لوبیا ،مسور وغیرہ کے اعلٰی کوالٹی کے بیجوں میں 50 فی صد سبسڈی دی جاٸے گی ۔ واضح رہے کہ تحصیل نورپورتھل میں تین سولر سسٹم ڈاکٹر ملک عبداواحد جسرا،ملک صابرحسین جسراپیلووینس جبکہ ملک صفدرحیات اعوان ڈھمک پہنچ چکے ہیں ۔پورٹیبل سولر سسٹم کی کل قیمت 11 لاکھ ہے کسان کو ساڑھے پانچ لاکھ دینے ہونگے اور صرف بورکروانا ہوگا باقی کی سبسڈی حکومت کی طرف سے دی جاءے گی۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Agricultural Investigation Council Islamabad inaugurated the first portable solar power irrigation system on the agricultural farm of Dr. Malik Abdul Wahid Jasra in the town of Pelovins, Tehsil Noorpurthal.


----------



## jupiter2007

There are several new farming techniques. Not sure if layer farming was introduced in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to boost soybean yield by using China’s intercropping technology: Prof Yang Wenyu*

China’s maize-soybean strip intercropping technology is applicable all over Pakistan and it can boost maize yield as well as create an additional soybean harvest to reduce Pakistan’s soybean imports and improve the country’s food security, Yang Wenyu, the professor of Sichuan Agricultural University, Chengdu said.

Prof Yang Wenyu developed this technology and provided generous support to two Pakistani students of his university who are using and popularizing this technology in their hometown, China Economic Net reported on Sunday.
“There’s a lack of soybean production in Pakistan. Pakistan is China’s iron brother.
We are willing to offer support to help Pakistan bridge the gap between domestic production and imports,” Yang Wenyu said.

It’s he who initially formulated the idea of introducing this technology to Pakistan. His team has been supporting the two students Muhammad Ali Raza and Sajad Hussain to make demonstrations in Pakistan both technically and financially the whole time since 2018.

The application of maize-soybean strip intercropping technology in Pakistan has theoretical and practical basis. First, Pakistan has a large population while the area of arable land is limited. It has the demand to develop intercropping to grow two crops together.

Second, Pakistan enjoys ample sunlight, which is a favorable natural condition for soybean’s growth. Moreover, in the intercropping fields, maize can shade soybean to reduce high average temperature’s impact, and nitrogen fixation by soybean can
promote maize’s growth in return.

The crops in this model are like close partners that cooperate with each other to
create bumper harvests.
Forecasted by Yang Wenyu, by using maize-soybean strip intercropping technology, the yield of maize can reach 10,500 kg per hectare with an additional 1,350 to 1,650 kg/ha soybean production in Pakistan’s irrigated areas.
In rainfed areas, the production of maize and soybean can rise to 6,000 kg/ha and 4,500 to 1,500 kg/ha respectively. At present, maize is grown on an area of about 1.3 million hectares in Pakistan.

In this way, the nation’s maize yield can be guaranteed and greatly increased. More importantly, Pakistani farmers can harvest considerable soybean meanwhile. That will definitely generate sizeable economic benefit for Pakistani people.
At first there were some doubts about the technology’s performance because many local farmers had not seen this kind of farming model before. “As long as they follow our technical instructions to plant the two crops, this technology is sure to work out,” Yang said with confidence.

“Actually many countries are researching into intercropping. But across the globe our maize-soybean strip intercropping may be the only mature intercropping system that is well-equipped with all-around technologies of field configuration, fertilization, pest control, etc. and promoted on such a massive scale.”
Furthermore, this technology has realized mechanization from sowing seeds, crop management to harvest.

It should be noted that after 18 years’ research and development, in February, 2020, Yang Wenyu’s maize-soybean strip intercropping technology was included in China’s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is seeking support of China for corporate farming through the inclusion of agriculture in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) programme in the hope of triggering a green revolution.

In a recent meeting of the cabinet, its members expressed satisfaction over the inclusion of agriculture as well as science and technology in the CPEC programme. It was emphasised that Pakistan’s economic development was intertwined with that of China and a green revolution would come in cooperation with Beijing.

It was pointed out that in the agriculture sector, support was being sought for corporate farming as well as joint farming. It was suggested that joint research should be undertaken in the field of agriculture as Pakistan had the research infrastructure, which had the potential to become a centre of excellence.

The minister for national food security and research told the cabinet that his team was working on raising wheat productivity for which timely announcement of support price and availability of quality seed was crucial.

He requested the prime minister to direct provinces to keep an appropriate quantity of good quality wheat, which would be used as seed.

The prime minister directed the food security minister to prepare short, medium and long-term plans for achieving food security and enhancing crop productivity.

The National Food Security and Research Division informed cabinet members that in September, around 0.5 million tons of imported wheat would be available in the country. It was stated that steps taken by the government had resulted in a reduction in wheat prices. It was pointed out that the transportation cycle should be astutely managed as with the sudden influx of imported wheat, the cost of carriage could increase.

It was also suggested that after the 18th Constitution Amendment, the prime responsibility of the Ministry of National Food Security was to ensure food security for which buffer stocks of essential commodities over and above the annual national demand should be maintained for supply-side intervention to keep prices in check.

The prime minister emphasised that shortage of wheat could not be allowed in the country in any circumstances as it was a staple diet of the common man. The minister for communication requested the cabinet that financing for the Zhob road project, approved in the last Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) meeting, may also be taken up with the Chinese side as it was the main entry point to the western route.

The minister for industries and production apprised cabinet members that prices of sugar had already gone down by Rs4-5 per kg on expectations of arrival of imported sugar ordered by the private sector.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 8th, 2020._


----------



## ghazi52

APP
September 14, 2020








*ISLAMABAD: *The government of Balochistan has initiated work on multiple agro projects with the aim to enhance the production in the province through modern technologies.

Talking to _APP_, an official of the Balochistan government said that the government began training programmes for farmers and landowners of the province on modern farming methods.

“The projects including, use of modern technology for water conservation, promotion of tunnel farming, strengthening of the Agricultural Department’s research laboratories, promotion of research and development and improvement through registration and certification of new varieties of wheat, rice, barley and vegetables were underway,” he said.

“Around 27 previous agriculture projects were under way at the cost of Rs 37,212 million, while 16 new ones with an estimated cost of Rs 2,905 million were undertaken during the current year.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 14th, 2020._


----------



## ghazi52

Record Water Availability in Dams which is good omen for Agriculture ..

Courtesy: WAPDA


----------



## ghazi52

*China to assist in setting up date processing plants*

High-level visits between two sides open new horizons of cooperation


APP
September 19, 2020









*ISLAMABAD: *High-level visits of delegations between Pakistan and China have opened up new horizons of cooperation, particularly in the field of agriculture, through the signing of memoranda of understanding (MoUs) and other agreements, said Minister for National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhar Imam.
His comments came at a farewell meeting with outgoing Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing on Friday.



During the meeting, Imam appreciated Yao's contribution to the deepening of bilateral ties between the two countries. It was decided that China would assist in developing date processing plants and onion cold storages in southern Balochistan.

The minister acknowledged the growing friendly relations between the two countries and reiterated the importance Pakistan attached to its partnership with China. He was of the view that the Chinese envoy's efforts aimed at growth of bilateral cooperation in all spheres had further strengthened brotherly ties between the two neighbours.

He appreciated the ambassador's efforts to push bilateral cooperation within the economic framework under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The minister praised Yao's contribution to the growth of agricultural cooperation as well as his efforts to appoint an agricultural counsellor in the Chinese embassy, which helped in effective coordination in all areas of the farm sector. He lauded the ambassador's interest and continued help in Pakistan's efforts to fight locust and Covid-19.

"CPEC will go a long way towards further strengthening bilateral relations as well as development of agriculture and livestock sectors in Pakistan," remarked Imam.

The ambassador had called for holding a working-level meeting between the two nations to kick-start the process for a joint working group, he said.

Accordingly, a delegation of Pakistan, led by a senior joint secretary, visited the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Affairs (China) in July 2019, he added.

"The first China-Pakistan Agricultural Cooperation forum provided a platform for business-to-business interaction with participation of leading business enterprises from both sides and conclusion of private sector-related MoUs."


_Published in The Express Tribune, September 19th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PFA get FM radio licence*

The Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar has assured PFA of every possible assistance

September 27, 2020


*RAWALPINDI: *The Punjab Food Authority (PFA) has obtained a license to launch its FM radio channel. The measure has been taken to sensitise the people about adulterated and substandard quality products. 

The radio channel is expected to start broadcasting from the beginning of next year. 

The authority would air shows by inviting health and food experts to create awareness among the people. Different cooking programmes and those related to women would also be aired on the channel. 

The authority will also air a list of items declared hazardous to prevent people from purchasing them. The Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar has assured PFA of every possible assistance.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 27th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Subsidy scheme launched for agriculture sector*

NFS ministry says govt to bear mark-up of 10% on loan


September 28, 2020







*ISLAMABAD: *The national food security and research ministry has launched a mark-up subsidy scheme under the fiscal package announced by the prime minister for the agriculture sector to mitigate the impact of the coronavirus pandemic.

“An amount of Rs6.861 billion would be spent on 10 per cent mark-up subsidy on the agriculture loans disbursed by the Zarai Taraqiati Bank Limited (ZTBL),” according to an official statement issued on Sunday.

The scheme is valid all over the country, including Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan, it added.

The government would bear mark-up of 10% on agricultural loan for the fiscal year 2020-21 (July 1, 2020, to June 30, 2021), and an individual farmer shall bear the balance mark-up as per the agreed terms. “Farmers up to 12.5 acres of landholding with the passbook as collateral are eligible,” it stated. The subsidy shall also be available on the date of full payment of the loan or the due date, or up to June 30, 2021, whichever is earlier.

In case of default, it added that the borrower shall be liable to pay the applicable mark-up for the defaulted period. All agri-loans (production and development) falling under as per the above criteria are eligible. Farmers are advised to contact the nearest ZTBL branch for the adjustment of the subsidy against their loans.

The national food ministry has also launched a cotton whitefly subsidy scheme wherein an amount of Rs6 billion would be spent as subsidy on purchase of whitefly related pesticides.

Further, a subsidy at the rate of Rs300 per pack of pesticide meant for whitefly is being offered. The subsidy would be Rs300 per application at an average of four applications per acre and would cover five million acres in Punjab and Sindh, which is around 80% of the cotton area. The scheme is operational and cotton growers are advised to purchase subsidised pesticides, which are available in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*IRSA forecast 10 per cent water shortage for Rabi season*

The Frontier Post
October 1, 2020



ISLAMABAD: The Indus River System Authority (IRSA) Advisory Commit-tee on Thursday forecast 10 per cent water shortage for Sindh and Punjab in Rabi season 2020-21, starting from October 1, 2020 to March 31, 2021.

The anticipated shortage was finalized at IRSA’s Advisory Committee meeting held with Syed Zahid Abbas in the Chair to finalize water share of provinces for the Rabi season 2020-21.

The Basin-wide shortage was approved as 10% which was less than previous Rabi 2019-20’s forecasted shortage of 15% and actual shortage of 20%.

The likely water availability at canal heads of 32.968 MAF was 13% higher than last year’s availability of 29.20 MAF and 9% higher than 10-year’s average of 30.22 MAF. It was agreed by the participants that the likely projected shortages were manageable and hopefully the cropping targets for Rabi 2020-21 would be achieved be applying efficient and best water management practices.
It was also decided that remaining within the above indicated likely shares, the provinces would submit their withdrawal plans within 15 days.
IRSA Advisory Committee reviewed the Kharif 2020 system operation and observed that the actual Rim-Station inflows of 97.80 MAF remained 10% less than forecasted volume of 108.24 MAF.

Despite reduction in inflows, the Committee expressed satisfaction that the actual provincial withdrawals remained at 65.106 MAF and provinces got indented supplies.

By the Grace of Almighty Allah both Tarbela and Mangla Reservoirs were filled to their maximum capacity on 28th August, 2020 by efficient and integrated operation of IRSA despite below normal inflows. The actual system losses were 12.374 MAF as compared to anticipation of 17.633 MAF and downstream Kotri releases remained 14.698 MAF.

The Committee appreciated the efforts of Chief Engineer Chashma Barrage regarding the flushing of sediments from the reservoir carried out in last Ten-daily of August, 2020.
It was expected that this flushing operation would reclaim considerable lost storage volume.
The Committee also valued the facilitation of IRSA and the role of Flood Mitigation Committee (FMC) of Mangla Reservoir in mitigating of flood peaks in late August 2020, successfully.

IRSA Advisory Committee discussed the recommendations of IRSA Technical Committee Mee-ting held on 25.09.2020 and approved likely Anticipated Water Availability of 23.444 MAF at rim stations during Rabi 2020-21 of which Indus @ Tarbela will be 8.574 MAF, Kabul @ Nowshera 4.326 MAF, Jhelum @ Mangla 4.902 MAF, Chenab @ Marala 4.442 MAF and eastern Rivers Component 1.200 MAF.

Based on the above Rim Station Inflows plus storage release of 12.054 MAF minus the expected system losses of 2.487 MAF and minor involuntary escapage downstream Kotri of 0.044 MAF, the approved likely availability at respective provincial canal heads is estimated to be 32.968 MAF of which the share of Punjab will be 17.813 MAF, Sindh 13.433 MAF, KPK (CRBC)0.701 MAF and Balochistan 1.022 MAF, Balochistan and KP are exempted from shortages. .

The IRSA Advisory Committee also approved additional allocation of 0.149 MAF for Kachhi Canal of Balochistan. However, carry-over storage of 0.5 MAF for Early Kharif 2021 was linked with mid-season-review of the anticipated Rabi Criteria 2020-21 and in case of better inflows carry-over storage provision would be revisited.

The Committee was apprised that Commonw-ealth Scientific and Indu-strial Research Organiza-tion (CSIRO) – within the umbrella of Australian Aid and under supervision of IRSA, MoWR, WAPDA and focal persons of the provinces – had prepared a software named as Water Apportionment (WAA) Tool, which forecasted Rim-Station inflows and performed system operation by running the reservoirs on set rules, routing the flows in the river network with accompanying losses / gains, allocating shares to the provinces on different sharing options and releasing excess water downstream Kotri, if available.

It followed the same statistical and analytical techniques as manually adopted by IRSA and thus saved a lot of time by calculating system operation in a matter of seconds. With this ease of fast computing, the Tool had the capacity to calculate and present with different system operation scenarios, which previously consumed a lot of time.

The Committee was informed that calculations of the Tool for Anticipated Criteria Rabi 2020-21 matched exactly with the assessments of IRSA and that the shortage predicted by the Tool was also 10 %.
The Committee appreciated the efforts of CSIRO, IRSA and all others involved in the development of the WAA Tool.
It was also agreed that IRSA would impart briefing to PIDs regarding the development and working of the WAA Tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SHC directs irrigation dept to ensure water supply to agricultural farms*

The Frontier Post
October 2, 2020


SUKKUR (APP): The Sindh High Court, Circuit Bench, Sukkur on Friday has ordered Executive Engineer and SDO Irrigation Khairpur to ensure irrigation water supply to the petitioners within 14 days as per the water sharing list.

The Sindh High Court, circuit bench, comprising Justice Aftab Ahmed Gorar and Justice Adnan Iqbal Siddiqui heard a constitutional petition in which the petitioners had sought the court’s direction against the irrigation department for not supplying water to their lands for the last seven years, turning their 1,500 acres barren in Choundiko, Khairpur.

The counsel for the petitioners said that the irrigation department was not responding to their complaints.

They blamed that influentials of the Nara Town, including Bakhsh Ali Aradin, Saith Ali Arain and others, have managed to get their watercourses shut down illegally while they continue to get uninterrupted water supply since 2013.

Following the arguments, Justice Aftab Ahmed Gorar and Justice Adnan Iqbal Siddiqui ordered the irrigation authorities to provide water to the petitioners within 14 days according to the water share list and submit them a compliance report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Eight agricultural institutes to be set up under CPEC phase II, bringing CPEC to new heights.
Led by the private sector and facilitated by both govts, the institutes will focus on pest control, improvement seed quality, processing of agricultural produce, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Punjab Invested Huge In Agriculture Sector During Last Two Years*

3 months ago Wed 02nd September 2020 | 03:20 PM

MULTAN, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 2nd Sep, 2020 ) :Punjab secretary agriculture Wasif Khursheed has said that provincial government opted for liberal funding on agriculture sector, particularly research and farm mechanization to enhance agriculture production and improve financial standing of farmers.

A sum of Rs 16 billion was spent on research activities alone resulting in introduction of 80 new high yielding crop varieties and enhanced production during last two years, Wasif Khursheed said in a statement.

He said that modern agriculture machinery worth Rs 300 million has so far been provided to farmers at subsidized price while another Rs 572 million were doled out to them for promotion of oil seed crops including canola, sunflower and sesame.

Exactly 7500 laser land levellers were being provided to farmers at subsidized prices and 10,000 water courses were being lined in irrigated areas.

Punjab secretary agriculture said that drip and sprinkler irrigation systems were being provided at 50 per cent subsidized price while solar systems to power them carry 60 per cent subsidy relief. A Rs 1200 subsidy was being provided on each bag of paddy seed in fifteen districts of Punjab and Rs 800 per seed bag of non-Basmati varieties.

A sum of Rs 3.68 billion was being utilized to provide solar systems to farmers to power their drip/sprinkler irrigation systems. Another Rs 3.96 billion was being spent on laser land levelling of 30,000 acres area and installation of modern irrigation systems on 2000 acre area besides development of 20 ponds with facility of solar pumping stations in command area district Jhelum and Khushab under Jalalpur irrigation project.

Wasif khursheed said, relief was being provided through smart subsidy and under PM's agriculture emergency programme on Phosphorous, and Potash fertilizers besides wheat, cotton, paddy, sunflower, canola, Moong and sesame seeds. Around 350,000 farmers benefited from e-voucher smart subsidy scheme in 2019-20 while another 100,000 farmers benefited from subsidy on seeds and so far a sum of Rs 2.89 billion has been paid to farmers by provincial government.

Total 539,439 farmers availed crop Takaful/insurance schemes and Punjab agriculture department has so far paid Rs 980 million as premium to insurance companies.

Rs 12 billion worth interest free loans were extended to farmers after per acre loan ceiling was enhanced from Rs 25000 to 30000 for Rabi crops and from Rs 40000 to Rs 50000 for Kharif crops. Substandard pesticides and fertilizers worth Rs 170 million was seized and over 1000 people were named in 900 FIRs.
Some 21 laboratories working under Ayub Agriculture Research Institute (AARI) got ISO-17025 recognition. In 24 locust-hit districts, 14.7 million acre area was monitored and 756000 acre area was brought under anti-locust spray employing modern machinery.

He said, Punjab recorded 19.5 million ton wheat production in 2019-20 that was a million ton up from previous year while gram was cultivated on 200,000 acre area that yielded 430,000 ton production, up by 53000 ton compared to previous year. Canola production was recorded at 76000 ton recording a 100 per cent production increase compared to previous year, Wasif Khursheed said









Punjab Invested Huge In Agriculture Sector During Last Two Years - UrduPoint


Punjab secretary agriculture Wasif Khursheed has said that provincial government opted for liberal funding on agriculture sector, particularly research and farm mechanization to enhance agriculture production and improve financial standing of farmers. A sum of Rs 16 billion was spent on research...




www.urdupoint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt looks to new tech to curb crop burning and cut smog*

Reuters 
08 Dec 2020


 







A mulcher is attached to a tractor to mix stubble into the soil. It is an alternative for disposing of stubble without burning 


Air pollution is a long-standing problem in Pakistan, but every October and November contaminates in the air in Punjab shoot up as farmers burn rice stalks left behind after harvesting to clear their fields to plant wheat.

During these cooler months, Lahore, which is surrounded by rice-growing districts, is covered with thick smog.

“It is a health emergency the air quality monitors in Lahore routinely show hazardous levels in November,” said Farah Rashid, a climate and energy programme coordinator for green group WWF-Pakistan.

Now, the Punjab government hopes to tackle the problem by providing 500 rice farmers around Lahore with a set of machines that together eliminate the need to burn crop stubble.


The machines include a shredder that breaks down rice stubble and mulches it into the ground and a seed drill — called the Happy Seeder — that follows to sow wheat through the mulch.

“It's a useful technology,” said farmer Aaamer Hayat Bhandara, who has used both machines at a friend's large farm, and has pushed the government to subsidise them.

“These machines used together could really make life much easier for us farmers,” said Bhandara, from Pakpattan.

Malik Amin Aslam, special assistant to the prime minister on climate change (SAPM), called air pollution a “silent killer” and said Lahore's smog had increased in intensity and frequency over the last five years.
He explained that rice farmers traditionally use combine harvesters to cut their rice in October, leaving behind about four inches of stubble.

With less than two weeks before they have to ready their fields to sow wheat, burning is the fastest way to clear the land, he told the _Thomson Reuters Foundation_.
Rice is grown on an area of about five million acres, mainly in Punjab and Sindh. Many of the fields are cleared by burning every year.

In October and November, Lahore's Air Quality Index level can jump to over 300, a number that the United States Environmental Protection Agency says corresponds to a “health warning of emergency conditions”.




*Cutting emissions*

Farmers say the new farm equipment can help combat smog, but note that crop burning produces only a small share of the province's pollution.

“The stubble is burned only for a few weeks in the winter. It is a fact that the problem becomes worse during this short period,” Bhandara said.

“But farmers are not the only reason for this pollution,” he added.

A 2018 report by the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) on the underlying causes of smog in Punjab noted that agriculture — mainly rice residue burning — accounts for 20 per cent of total air pollutant emissions.

That puts it behind industry, which produces a quarter of the air pollution in the province, and transport, which contributes more than 40pc.

Tackling air pollution — and leaving stubble on the soil as mulch, rather than burning it — also has the benefit of reducing carbon emissions that contribute to climate change.

In India, where farmers have been using the rice stubble shredder and Happy Seeder for the past few years, a group of scientists published a report last year stating the technology could cut greenhouse gas emissions by as much as 78pc.

Ejaz Ahmad, an environmental expert with the Institute of Urbanism in Islamabad, said any efforts to curb air pollution will benefit Pakistanis.

“The Happy Seeder seems like a useful machine,” he said.

*Chosen by lottery*

In Mandi Bahauddin district, where the famed Basmati rice is grown, Muhammad Afzal, an agriculture officer at Punjab's Government Agriculture Seed Farm, has been experimenting with the Happy Seeder for the past two years.

“Stubble management is a serious issue for farmers,” said Afzal, who helps farmers adopt new farming techniques.

There are penalties for rice stubble burning, including fines of up to Rs20,000 per acre — but most farmers have little other choice and simply continue the practice and pay the penalty when they are charged.
But a growing number are looking for alternative solutions, Afzal said.

The total cost for the stubble shredder and Happy Seeder is about Rs637,500, and the government this year is paying about 80pc of the price for 500 farmers, he noted.

“For those who can't afford it, bigger farmers are willing to rent out the machines. In the future, more service providers will come up to rent them out,” Afzal said.

One drawback to the machines, he noted, is the need to mount them on the back of a tractor — and not just any tractor will do.

“It requires a large, 85-horsepower tractor,” he noted, something most rice farmers in Pakistan do not have.

Bhandara, the farmer in Pakpattan, said the subsidised machines also are only available in certain districts around Lahore, in the so-called smog “red zone”.

“The subsidised machines should be made available to rice farmers in South Punjab and Sindh as well, otherwise they are too expensive for most farmers,” he said.

Despite the limitations, the Happy Seeder has proven so popular that the government has had 10 applicants for each of its 500 machines, according to SAPM Aslam. He said authorities are using a lottery system to decide who gets the subsidised equipment.

The government has plans to expand the Happy Seeder programme next year and cover the whole of the Punjab rice belt by 2023, Aslam noted. In the meantime, he added, it is already working on a technology upgrade.

“The agriculture extension department has developed a prototype to combine the two shredder [and] seeder machines into one 'Pak Seeder', which will be even more effective and efficient” — plus 30pc cheaper, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Agricultural sector expected to grow over 2.8%: report*


The agricultural sector is expected to achieve a growth target of 2.8% or even surpass it on the back of better production of sugarcane and rice, improved farm economics, lower input costs and timely support packages announced by the government, According to the latest “Monthly Economic Update & Outlook” report issued by the Finance Division

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

If a single media house would do program on this. Then people from far flung areas would know. 
They should do one program daily for agriculture. Show new technologies, identitfy the areas where government can improve, and just give the basic understanding to farmers by sharing people having good experiences. 


ghazi52 said:


> *Govt looks to new tech to curb crop burning and cut smog*
> 
> Reuters
> 08 Dec 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mulcher is attached to a tractor to mix stubble into the soil. It is an alternative for disposing of stubble without burning
> 
> 
> Air pollution is a long-standing problem in Pakistan, but every October and November contaminates in the air in Punjab shoot up as farmers burn rice stalks left behind after harvesting to clear their fields to plant wheat.
> 
> During these cooler months, Lahore, which is surrounded by rice-growing districts, is covered with thick smog.
> 
> “It is a health emergency the air quality monitors in Lahore routinely show hazardous levels in November,” said Farah Rashid, a climate and energy programme coordinator for green group WWF-Pakistan.
> 
> Now, the Punjab government hopes to tackle the problem by providing 500 rice farmers around Lahore with a set of machines that together eliminate the need to burn crop stubble.
> 
> 
> The machines include a shredder that breaks down rice stubble and mulches it into the ground and a seed drill — called the Happy Seeder — that follows to sow wheat through the mulch.
> 
> “It's a useful technology,” said farmer Aaamer Hayat Bhandara, who has used both machines at a friend's large farm, and has pushed the government to subsidise them.
> 
> “These machines used together could really make life much easier for us farmers,” said Bhandara, from Pakpattan.
> 
> Malik Amin Aslam, special assistant to the prime minister on climate change (SAPM), called air pollution a “silent killer” and said Lahore's smog had increased in intensity and frequency over the last five years.
> He explained that rice farmers traditionally use combine harvesters to cut their rice in October, leaving behind about four inches of stubble.
> 
> With less than two weeks before they have to ready their fields to sow wheat, burning is the fastest way to clear the land, he told the _Thomson Reuters Foundation_.
> Rice is grown on an area of about five million acres, mainly in Punjab and Sindh. Many of the fields are cleared by burning every year.
> 
> In October and November, Lahore's Air Quality Index level can jump to over 300, a number that the United States Environmental Protection Agency says corresponds to a “health warning of emergency conditions”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cutting emissions*
> 
> Farmers say the new farm equipment can help combat smog, but note that crop burning produces only a small share of the province's pollution.
> 
> “The stubble is burned only for a few weeks in the winter. It is a fact that the problem becomes worse during this short period,” Bhandara said.
> 
> “But farmers are not the only reason for this pollution,” he added.
> 
> A 2018 report by the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) on the underlying causes of smog in Punjab noted that agriculture — mainly rice residue burning — accounts for 20 per cent of total air pollutant emissions.
> 
> That puts it behind industry, which produces a quarter of the air pollution in the province, and transport, which contributes more than 40pc.
> 
> Tackling air pollution — and leaving stubble on the soil as mulch, rather than burning it — also has the benefit of reducing carbon emissions that contribute to climate change.
> 
> In India, where farmers have been using the rice stubble shredder and Happy Seeder for the past few years, a group of scientists published a report last year stating the technology could cut greenhouse gas emissions by as much as 78pc.
> 
> Ejaz Ahmad, an environmental expert with the Institute of Urbanism in Islamabad, said any efforts to curb air pollution will benefit Pakistanis.
> 
> “The Happy Seeder seems like a useful machine,” he said.
> 
> *Chosen by lottery*
> 
> In Mandi Bahauddin district, where the famed Basmati rice is grown, Muhammad Afzal, an agriculture officer at Punjab's Government Agriculture Seed Farm, has been experimenting with the Happy Seeder for the past two years.
> 
> “Stubble management is a serious issue for farmers,” said Afzal, who helps farmers adopt new farming techniques.
> 
> There are penalties for rice stubble burning, including fines of up to Rs20,000 per acre — but most farmers have little other choice and simply continue the practice and pay the penalty when they are charged.
> But a growing number are looking for alternative solutions, Afzal said.
> 
> The total cost for the stubble shredder and Happy Seeder is about Rs637,500, and the government this year is paying about 80pc of the price for 500 farmers, he noted.
> 
> “For those who can't afford it, bigger farmers are willing to rent out the machines. In the future, more service providers will come up to rent them out,” Afzal said.
> 
> One drawback to the machines, he noted, is the need to mount them on the back of a tractor — and not just any tractor will do.
> 
> “It requires a large, 85-horsepower tractor,” he noted, something most rice farmers in Pakistan do not have.
> 
> Bhandara, the farmer in Pakpattan, said the subsidised machines also are only available in certain districts around Lahore, in the so-called smog “red zone”.
> 
> “The subsidised machines should be made available to rice farmers in South Punjab and Sindh as well, otherwise they are too expensive for most farmers,” he said.
> 
> Despite the limitations, the Happy Seeder has proven so popular that the government has had 10 applicants for each of its 500 machines, according to SAPM Aslam. He said authorities are using a lottery system to decide who gets the subsidised equipment.
> 
> The government has plans to expand the Happy Seeder programme next year and cover the whole of the Punjab rice belt by 2023, Aslam noted. In the meantime, he added, it is already working on a technology upgrade.
> 
> “The agriculture extension department has developed a prototype to combine the two shredder [and] seeder machines into one 'Pak Seeder', which will be even more effective and efficient” — plus 30pc cheaper, he said.





ghazi52 said:


> *Agricultural sector expected to grow over 2.8%: report*
> 
> 
> The agricultural sector is expected to achieve a growth target of 2.8% or even surpass it on the back of better production of sugarcane and rice, improved farm economics, lower input costs and timely support packages announced by the government, According to the latest “Monthly Economic Update & Outlook” report issued by the Finance Division


Simply wao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to form Potato Development Council*

PM aide assures farmers of long-term policy under forthcoming STPF


APP
December 15, 2020







*ISLAMABAD: *The government is committed to expediting the establishment of Potato Development Council under the forthcoming Strategic Trade Policy Framework (STPF), revealed Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood.

“The council will formulate a long-term vision and policy for this sector,” the adviser announced on his official Twitter account.

During a consultative session with farmers and exporters of potatoes at the Ministry of Commerce, he said, “We discussed problems facing exports of potatoes and also negotiated the way forward.”

Dawood stated, “I would soon visit potato growing areas to meet farmers and also see storage facilities.”

Speaking at another session, the adviser said, “We discussed the problems being faced by exports of mango and discussed the way forward.”

The PM aide said the government was exploring ideas for establishing cold storage facilities on airports and shipping ports. The ministry also agreed to establish Mango Development Council under the STPF. He added, “I had a meeting with fan manufacturers and discussed ways to improve competitiveness of the fan industry.”

They agreed that acquiring the requisite certifications was necessary to enter high-end markets. 

“I requested fan manufacturers to recommend professional experts for the Fan Export Council, which is also being considered in the forthcoming STPF.”


_Published in The Express Tribune, December 15th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Study finds ‘tremendous growth’ in mangroves*


Forest cover has increased by 986.36 square kms over the past 30 years, as per the study
The mangrove cover on Sindh's coastal belt, more precisely in the Indus delta, has increased by 986.36 square kilometres (km) during the past 30 years, growing by an average of 3.74 percent annually, a study has revealed.

Jointly conducted by the Institute of Space Technology, World Wide Fund for Nature-Pakistan (WWF-P) and Society for Environment and Mangrove Protection Welfare Association, the study reviews the growth of mangroves from 1990 to 2020 in five geographical pockets, classified as the Indus delta, Sandspit, Sonmiani Khor, Kalmat Khor and Jiwani.

Over the years, multiple studies have shown mangrove forests around the world are disappearing, the erasure being recorded at two per cent annually on average.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoy Kinno

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Flower wholesale dealers displays fresh roses and garlands to attract the customers at flowers market as the demands of flowers is high for upcoming celebrations of Christmas in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan will be participating, as chief guest, in the launch ceremony of the Billion Tree Honey Initiative, a national apiculture program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tobacco firms aim to procure 22pc more crop in 2021*

Muqaddam Khan
24 Dec 2020 






Multinational and local tobacco companies have increased their requirements of tobacco crop by 10.86 million kilograms to 56.48m kg for the upcoming year. — Dawn/File

SWABI: Multinational and local tobacco companies have increased their requirements of tobacco crop by 10.86 million kilograms to 56.48m kg for the upcoming year, sources told _Dawn_ on Wednesday.

Last year, the total demand from tobacco companies was 45.61m kg. Tobacco growers from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have strongly condemned the delay, stating that they could not cultivate the crop according to their earlier plan. Among the tobacco growing districts in the province, Swabi is known as “House of Tobacco”.

The announcement of tobacco demand — which is usually announced in the beginning of November annually — was delayed in the current year by well over a month, the sources said.

If there is less demand for tobacco, growers opt for sowing wheat in November. Growers allege that companies delay the demand announcement in order to manipulate prices. One year, the companies will say there is less demand and pay growers a good price.


The next year, more growers automatically opt for sowing tobacco and that’s when the companies manipulate the situation, knowing that there will be surplus crop and bring down prices.

The companies’ requirements were announced via the Pakistan Tobacco Board (PTB). In total 61 companies had announced the demand and in the current year only 50 buyers had declared their quota, said the sources.

According to PTB, Pakistan Tobacco Company (PTC) would buy 26.50m kg, Phillip Morris international Pakistan 13.00m kg, Khyber Tobacco Company and A-Q enterprises each 2.20m kg and the remaining 10.80m kg by 58 national companies.

When contacted, tobacco grower leaders said the companies always adopt policy to purchase tobacco from them at low prices and to achieve this objective they adopt different tactics and strategies.

General Secretary of Kashtkar Coordination Council Liaqat Yousafzai said that they welcomed that increase in quota but a serious issue of determining the crop price for the upcoming year has yet to be finalised.
_Published in Dawn, December 24th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt finalizes first-ever food security policy*

December 26, 2020

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has finalised its first-ever Food Security Policy to ascertain food security in the province.

The final draft of the policy was presented to Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan in a meeting, who agreeing to the draft, approved the policy in principle and directed the authorities concerned to present the same in the upcoming meeting of the provincial cabinet on Monday for final approval

The policy is aimed at attaining sustainable food security, poverty alleviation and generates employment opportunities through achieving higher sustainable economic growth in the province.

It was further informed that short-term plan would be of two to three years duration which would cost around Rs56.00 billion and medium-term plan would be of four to seven years with an estimated cost of Rs109.00 billion whereas the long-term plan would be of eight to ten years to be implemented with an estimated cost of Rs70.00 billion. Under the short-term plan 19 different initiatives/measures had been proposed to increase agricultural products in the province.

Similarly, 24 different initiatives including construction of small dams, raising of the existing dams, development of maximum command areas of these dams and others have been proposed under the mid-term plan whereas nine various measures including construction of large dams, cultivation of olive plants at vast scale and others have been proposed under the long-term plan.

With reference to estimated impacts of these plans, it was informed that application of the short-term plan would yield an additional income of Rs21.00 billion per annum, the mid-term plan would generate an additional income of Rs18.00 billion per annum whereas the long-term plan, on application, would yield an income of Rs22.00 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*China can help Pakistan in developing bee products sector. *

Billion Tree Honey initiative launched by PM Imran Khan will be a workable project to alleviate poverty and develop the bee products sector, said China Bee Products Association (CBPA) Chairman Yang Rong.
“It will lead to broad prospects of Pak-China cooperation in this field,” he added.

Rich natural and human resources have equipped Pakistan with favourable conditions to develop the bee products industry. Most of Pakistan’s land is subtropical, which provides a warm climate for vegetating nectariferous plants.


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Green House under construction. CPEC


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 2.3 million olive plants to be cultivated during current drive
*

December 28, 2020
F.P. Report

ISLAMABAD: In order to promote olive farming on large scale for reducing the reliance on imported edible oil as well as to encourage high value agriculture, about 2.3 million olive plants to be cultivated during current season.

These plants to be cultivated under current autumn olive cultivation drive across the potential areas in the country, said Project Director of Olive Cultivation on Commercial Scale in Pakistan Dr Muhammad Tariq.

While talking to APP here on Monday, he said that olive cultivation drive have been carried out twice in a year, first in spring season and other in autumn to promote olive cultivation and bring barren and sami- agriculture land under high value crops production.

Average 500,000 to 600,000 olive plants per annum is being cultivated, he said adding that survey teams have also started their feasible studies in order to identify the area for coming cultivation drive.

He further informed that besides promoting olive, as many as 10 plants producing nurseries have also been established in collaboration with public and private sectors to fulfill the local needs.

From these local nurseries about 1 million plants would be obtained this season, he said adding that these plants would be 100 percent certified by the Federal Seeds Registration and Certification Authority.

Dr Tariq further informed that olive cultivation in the country has been gaining momentum as local output during the current season projected to cross 11,000 tonnes, showing a significant development towards reducing reliance on the imported edible oil as well as to exploit the export potential of this particular agriculture produce. 

“The country is expecting to extract about 13,000 tonnes of extra virgin olive worth millions of dollars that would help to boost the farm income with less investment and use of inputs,” he added.

Sofar olive has been successfully cultivated over 27,000 hectares of land across the country and it was set to extend its cultivation to over 70,000 hectares to turn the marginal lands into productive for enhancing the income of small scale growers, he added.

This initiative would help to bring the sami-barren and marginal lands under cultivation of high-value crop in far off areas of the country, he said adding that besides it would help to eliminate poverty by bringing the most vulnerable communities in safety nets through agriculture interventions.

Under the olive cultivation project, he said that farmers were provided about 550,000 plants during last year and this year over 675,000 more plants would be distributed among them to promote its cultivation at large scale.

Dr Tariq said that, government intended to provide more 2.2 million plants and bring about 50,000 hectares under olive cultivation by end of 2022-23, adding that if continued with same spirit, the country would be included in the list of potential exports of extra virgin olive oil.

Besides cultivation of olive, he said government was also focusing to establish processing units for oil extraction and so far 09 extraction units have been installed in different places to facilitate the growers.

Meanwhile, the provincial governments of Punjab and Balochistan have also installed 3 units respectively in different districts, where as the private sector was also active and had installed its mobile plants in Fasilabad and Chakwal.

Dr Tariq said that government was paying special attention to promote olive cultivation in Balochistan and provided about 700,000 plants to growers and it was cultivated in 22 districts, adding that out of the total cultivated plants about 30 per cent have started to produce fruits.

In order to facilitate the local growers of Balochistan, 5 oil processing units have been installed there, besides the farmers were also provided training of value addition of the product and processing. 

This year, he said that government had organized two-day International Olive Conference in Khuzdar, which was virtually participated by experts from Greece, Italy and Spain, he said adding that local scientists and experts also took part in the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAMURD

ghazi52 said:


> *Over 2.3 million olive plants to be cultivated during current drive*
> 
> 
> December 28, 2020
> F.P. Report
> 
> ISLAMABAD: In order to promote olive farming on large scale for reducing the reliance on imported edible oil as well as to encourage high value agriculture, about 2.3 million olive plants to be cultivated during current season.
> 
> These plants to be cultivated under current autumn olive cultivation drive across the potential areas in the country, said Project Director of Olive Cultivation on Commercial Scale in Pakistan Dr Muhammad Tariq.
> 
> While talking to APP here on Monday, he said that olive cultivation drive have been carried out twice in a year, first in spring season and other in autumn to promote olive cultivation and bring barren and sami- agriculture land under high value crops production.
> 
> Average 500,000 to 600,000 olive plants per annum is being cultivated, he said adding that survey teams have also started their feasible studies in order to identify the area for coming cultivation drive.
> 
> He further informed that besides promoting olive, as many as 10 plants producing nurseries have also been established in collaboration with public and private sectors to fulfill the local needs.
> 
> From these local nurseries about 1 million plants would be obtained this season, he said adding that these plants would be 100 percent certified by the Federal Seeds Registration and Certification Authority.
> 
> Dr Tariq further informed that olive cultivation in the country has been gaining momentum as local output during the current season projected to cross 11,000 tonnes, showing a significant development towards reducing reliance on the imported edible oil as well as to exploit the export potential of this particular agriculture produce.
> 
> “The country is expecting to extract about 13,000 tonnes of extra virgin olive worth millions of dollars that would help to boost the farm income with less investment and use of inputs,” he added.
> 
> Sofar olive has been successfully cultivated over 27,000 hectares of land across the country and it was set to extend its cultivation to over 70,000 hectares to turn the marginal lands into productive for enhancing the income of small scale growers, he added.
> 
> This initiative would help to bring the sami-barren and marginal lands under cultivation of high-value crop in far off areas of the country, he said adding that besides it would help to eliminate poverty by bringing the most vulnerable communities in safety nets through agriculture interventions.
> 
> Under the olive cultivation project, he said that farmers were provided about 550,000 plants during last year and this year over 675,000 more plants would be distributed among them to promote its cultivation at large scale.
> 
> Dr Tariq said that, government intended to provide more 2.2 million plants and bring about 50,000 hectares under olive cultivation by end of 2022-23, adding that if continued with same spirit, the country would be included in the list of potential exports of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Besides cultivation of olive, he said government was also focusing to establish processing units for oil extraction and so far 09 extraction units have been installed in different places to facilitate the growers.
> 
> Meanwhile, the provincial governments of Punjab and Balochistan have also installed 3 units respectively in different districts, where as the private sector was also active and had installed its mobile plants in Fasilabad and Chakwal.
> 
> Dr Tariq said that government was paying special attention to promote olive cultivation in Balochistan and provided about 700,000 plants to growers and it was cultivated in 22 districts, adding that out of the total cultivated plants about 30 per cent have started to produce fruits.
> 
> In order to facilitate the local growers of Balochistan, 5 oil processing units have been installed there, besides the farmers were also provided training of value addition of the product and processing.
> 
> This year, he said that government had organized two-day International Olive Conference in Khuzdar, which was virtually participated by experts from Greece, Italy and Spain, he said adding that local scientists and experts also took part in the event.


This is future of millions of Pakistanis. We should make/grow olive industry to atleast 5 bn USD.
Millions of Pakistanis will get jobs in olive fields, extraction plants and transport.


----------



## AsifIjaz

ghazi52 said:


> *Over 2.3 million olive plants to be cultivated during current drive*
> 
> 
> December 28, 2020
> F.P. Report
> 
> ISLAMABAD: In order to promote olive farming on large scale for reducing the reliance on imported edible oil as well as to encourage high value agriculture, about 2.3 million olive plants to be cultivated during current season.
> 
> These plants to be cultivated under current autumn olive cultivation drive across the potential areas in the country, said Project Director of Olive Cultivation on Commercial Scale in Pakistan Dr Muhammad Tariq.
> 
> While talking to APP here on Monday, he said that olive cultivation drive have been carried out twice in a year, first in spring season and other in autumn to promote olive cultivation and bring barren and sami- agriculture land under high value crops production.
> 
> Average 500,000 to 600,000 olive plants per annum is being cultivated, he said adding that survey teams have also started their feasible studies in order to identify the area for coming cultivation drive.
> 
> He further informed that besides promoting olive, as many as 10 plants producing nurseries have also been established in collaboration with public and private sectors to fulfill the local needs.
> 
> From these local nurseries about 1 million plants would be obtained this season, he said adding that these plants would be 100 percent certified by the Federal Seeds Registration and Certification Authority.
> 
> Dr Tariq further informed that olive cultivation in the country has been gaining momentum as local output during the current season projected to cross 11,000 tonnes, showing a significant development towards reducing reliance on the imported edible oil as well as to exploit the export potential of this particular agriculture produce.
> 
> “The country is expecting to extract about 13,000 tonnes of extra virgin olive worth millions of dollars that would help to boost the farm income with less investment and use of inputs,” he added.
> 
> Sofar olive has been successfully cultivated over 27,000 hectares of land across the country and it was set to extend its cultivation to over 70,000 hectares to turn the marginal lands into productive for enhancing the income of small scale growers, he added.
> 
> This initiative would help to bring the sami-barren and marginal lands under cultivation of high-value crop in far off areas of the country, he said adding that besides it would help to eliminate poverty by bringing the most vulnerable communities in safety nets through agriculture interventions.
> 
> Under the olive cultivation project, he said that farmers were provided about 550,000 plants during last year and this year over 675,000 more plants would be distributed among them to promote its cultivation at large scale.
> 
> Dr Tariq said that, government intended to provide more 2.2 million plants and bring about 50,000 hectares under olive cultivation by end of 2022-23, adding that if continued with same spirit, the country would be included in the list of potential exports of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Besides cultivation of olive, he said government was also focusing to establish processing units for oil extraction and so far 09 extraction units have been installed in different places to facilitate the growers.
> 
> Meanwhile, the provincial governments of Punjab and Balochistan have also installed 3 units respectively in different districts, where as the private sector was also active and had installed its mobile plants in Fasilabad and Chakwal.
> 
> Dr Tariq said that government was paying special attention to promote olive cultivation in Balochistan and provided about 700,000 plants to growers and it was cultivated in 22 districts, adding that out of the total cultivated plants about 30 per cent have started to produce fruits.
> 
> In order to facilitate the local growers of Balochistan, 5 oil processing units have been installed there, besides the farmers were also provided training of value addition of the product and processing.
> 
> This year, he said that government had organized two-day International Olive Conference in Khuzdar, which was virtually participated by experts from Greece, Italy and Spain, he said adding that local scientists and experts also took part in the event.



If out of these trees planted, even if half a million trees survive per year.. ( a very very pessimistic figure), even then after 5 years we will annually have 500,000 trees starting to bear fruit for decades and decades to come. 
Sustained progress can transform the former agencies and adjoining areas of KPK, Punjab and Balochistan. Inshallah


----------



## ghazi52

*Next phase of CPEC to include agricultural sector: PM Imran Khan*

January 1, 2021









ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan said on Friday that the next phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would lay emphasis on the agricultural sector.

Speaking at a ceremony in Islamabad, the premier regretted that the previous government had ignored the sector. "Pakistan is an agricultural country," he stressed.

PM Imran Khan said the government was working with the Chinese officials on increasing agricultural products and using their methods. "The next phase of the CPEC includes boosting the agricultural sector."


*Learning from China*

The premier once again admired China for its strategies and asserted that the Chinese model of development suits Pakistan's needs the best.

"If we can learn from any one country in the world, it is China. Their development model suits Pakistan the best," he said. "The speed with which China developed in the last 30 years is something we can learn from."

He added that Beijing had managed to prove that poverty alleviation is true development.



*Relocation of Chinese industries to Pakistan*

The premier said the government was keen on the relocation of Chinese industries to Pakistan "just like Vietnam".

"For this purpose, we have launched special economic zones (SEZs). Next, we aim to convince them to export from Pakistan."

The premier said no government had tried to boost exports in the past 50 years. "This is why we have to go to the International Monetary Fund - when our imports outweigh exports and create a current account deficit."

PM Imran Khan said the government would hold discussions with the Chinese officials on increasing exports in the short term. "Pakistan has great potential," he stressed.


*2021 will be the year for Pakistan's economic growth*

The prime minister said 2021 would be a year of economic growth, emphasising that the country was already moving in the right direction as essential industries increased productivity.

Giving an example of the construction sector, PM Imran Khan said an increase in cement sales was a clear sign that construction activity is on the rise.

He said the textile industry too was producing at full capacity for the first time in many years, resulting in a "shortage of labour" in the sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* 1st Pakistani Jisne 5000 Kanal Per Housing Society Ki Bajaye 70 Crore Se Khubsoorat Bagh Laga Dia*


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2659755377670367


----------



## ghazi52

*Mini Tractor Jis Se Chand Ghenton Mein Kae Acre Faslain Kati Jaa Sakti Hain*


----------



## ghazi52

*Cold storage for mango to be established at airports and shipping ports*
By Gwadar Pro
Dec 14, 2020

ISLAMABAD, Dec. 14 (Gwadar Pro) - The Government and the Representatives of Fruit and Vegetable Exporters have agreed to establish cold storages at airports and shipping ports across the country.

The Ministry of Commerce hosted a consultative session on the issues pertaining to the export of mango via video-link. Advisor to Prime Minister for Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood, Chairman of Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters, Importers and Merchants Association (PFVA), Waheed Ahmad, farmers, and exporters of mangoes attended the online meeting. The officials of the Ministry of Commerce (MOC), Ministry of National Food Security and Research (MNFSR), and Department of Plant Protection (DPP) were also present.

It was agreed that efforts will be made to establish cold storage areas at airport and shipping ports, and the Ministry of Aviation and the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) will be approached for reserving a dedicated area for mango consignments. The CAA will also be approached to install bigger scanners for scanning the consignments instead of loading and unloading small crates.

The main issues identified during the meeting were the compliance requirements, high freight charges, lack of cold storage facilities at the airports, and insufficient water and vapor treatment facilities.

The Ministry of Commerce has informed that the export of local mango increased to $104 million in 2019-20 from $78 million in the previous year 2018-19. The main markets for Pakistan’s export are United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, Afghanistan, Oman, and Saudi Arabia, informed a press release issued by the Ministry of Commerce.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Deepen Pak-China Agriculture Coop through Networking, Research Resource Mobilization*

By Gwadar Pro
by Mariam Raheem

MULTAN, Jan. 12 (Gwadar Pro) - Strengthening China-Pakistan agricultural cooperation through networking and mobilization of research resources is greatly beneficial to tap the potential of human resources, elevate socio-economic status of farmers and add momentum to rural revitalization in Pakistan.

“A win-win situation can be achieved through the development of Pak-China schools in rural areas of Pakistan, strengthening bilateral institutional cooperation and business contacts, promoting the transformation from self-sufficient agriculture to commercial agriculture, etc.” Dr. Asif Ali, Vice Chancellor, MNS University of Agriculture, Multan said in an interview with_ Gwadar Pro_ recently.

Rural development is largely neglected in Pakistan but it actually affects agricultural development as a whole and food security in particular. Asif Ali said that China's rural development model had achieved remarkable results, which should be learned by Pakistan.

“It is imperative to carry out cultural exchanges and language education between the two countries for rural population at an early age. Through the focus of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Phase II on agricultural cooperation and social livelihood, both countries can develop together.”

“Our cooperation in research and human resource training in Chinese Institute has made important progress. We have established Sino-Pak Agri-Biotechnology Lab and plan to set up a Confucius Institute to strengthen people-to-people exchanges.” Asif Ali stated, “the faculty and staff of our university are connected with stakeholders, including farmers, agribusinesses, national and international partners, and members of society. We also contact farmers through the project internship program, realizing the combination of theoretical knowledge and practice.

There are currently about 6,000 students from Pakistan pursuing PhD degrees in agricultural sciences in China who need to be trained in the target areas of the two countries.”

International collaboration in R&D and human resource exchange for the betterment of agriculture is very important. Over the years, inter-institutional cooperation between both countries has been deepening continuously. Asif Ali stressed that in the long run, such cooperation should not only be a single intervention in science, but also in need to be moved from laboratory to commercialization.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Infrastructural development under CPEC revolutionizing Pak’s Agriculture*

By Gwadar Pro
by Fatima Javed

ISLAMABAD, Jan. 12 (Gwadar Pro) - The development of infrastructure including energy projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is uplifting and revolutionizing Pakistan’s agriculture sector. The lack of infrastructure is a big constraint over agricultural development while development of infrastructure brings revolution in agriculture technology.

Recently Parliamentary Committee on CPEC headed by Mr. Sher Ali Arbab (MNA)/ Chairman Committee visited National Agricultural Research Centre.

The purpose of this meeting was to make agriculture sector an important part of CPEC and find possible Pak-China agricultural cooperation and technical assistance through PARC interventions.

The committee was of the view that the vast potential of agriculture sector if exploited prudently and effectively will vehemently alter the socio-economic landscape of Pakistan, bring lasting economic benefits and strengthen the process of industrialization under CPEC framework.

Experts believe that there is direct association between various types of infrastructure and agricultural output growth. For example, rural electrification increases irrigated area, improves irrigation facilities and as a result the output of crops cultivated through underground irrigation system is always higher than those under canal or tank irrigation.

Development of infrastructure is followed by research and technology in the agriculture sector. A great number of studies are available in literature confirm that when infrastructure is built, the use of modern technology becomes common in agriculture sector.

Hence, CPEC will significantly help in ensuring wide range of development, especially targeting socio-economic development of less-developed areas of the country. Agricultural productivity, rural prosperity and farmer’s livelihood can be improved giving priority to this sector.

As Chinese enterprises and government is building a vast net of latest infrastructure, Pakistani farmers will benefit from better infrastructure and will be able to export their products to wider market.

The power plants and energy projects set up on Pakistan's land under CPEC will make 24/7 energy available to local people as well. This will help them overcome the troubles that are caused by power outages.

Hydroelectric power projects between the two countries will help Pakistan in many ways like cheap electricity, enhanced water storage capacity and availability of water for agriculture during lean periods.

It is imperative that governments at all levels should support and back up these projects through institutional development and regulatory mechanism so that maximum economic benefits could be reaped.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Upcoming hybrid wheat to cool down flour price*

By Gwadar Pro
Jan 8, 2021

PESHAWAR, it was reported that the price of wheat in the open market has again reached its highest, which was a cause of great concerns. In the second half of 2020, Pakistan imported more than 2 million tons of wheat, yet still not effective in alleviating the wheat shortage.

Beijing hybrid wheat, developed for improving Pakistan domestic wheat yield and quality and imported under CPEC agriculture cooperation, was expected as an effective solution for flour price hikes.

In order to achieve high yields in Pakistan, Beijing hybrid wheat has been fully seasoned to Pakistan's arid and hot climate for the past 11 years of experimentation. 

According to experimental data this year, compared with the best local varieties in Pakistan, planted on the same acreage, Beijing hybrid wheat harvested 120% of the crop using only 10% of seeds. Meanwhile, its nutrition and taste can meet the needs of Pakistani people, and the texture of flour is very suitable for Nam and Chapati.

Affected by the pandemic, Chinese expert teams cannot reach the experimental field, therefore, Pakistani farmers have taken care of the crops independently. Zhang said, “The Pakistani personnel are experienced and all of them are professional and technical staff. We have been working together for four years and they have done very well. In addition, Beijing hybrid wheat is easy to cultivate, each Pakistani farmer can take care of it well through training and learning.”

“Since 2012 Pakistan started to import Beijing hybrid wheat, the increase rate of production has exceeded 50%, and the yield has reached 6,000 kg per hectare,” Zhang said. Wheat’s cultivated acreage is about 8.6 million hectares in Pakistan and accounts for 44% of the country's total arable land.

Once Beijing hybrid wheat is popularized and marketized, the flour shortage in Pakistan will be alleviated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*China helps Pakistan for safe Cherries export as Islamabad prepares to send first batch to Beijing*

By Gwadar Pro
Jan 4, 2021
by Shafqat Ali


ISLAMABAD, Jan. 4 (Gwadar Pro)-China is helping Pakistan for safe and protected export of the delicate cherries to the Iron Brother as Islamabad prepares to send the first batch to Beijing this spring, a senior cabinet member said.

Until now Pakistani cherry export had been hindered as Pakistan lacked cold chain management, market information system, packaging and processing facilities.

Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razaq Dawood told Gwadar Pro that China was providing the technical help for secure delivery of the delicious fruit.

Technical help has been offered to Pakistan to improve the country's cold-chain management, market information system, packaging and processing facilities. Trainings on Pakistani technicians from related fields have also been carried out.

“China is helping us now. We are also working on our own. We will send the first batch of Cherries to China in spring,” he said, adding Pakistani mangoes were also very popular in China.

Grown in the Pakistani northern areas, the fruit is one of the most loved worldwide. With the arrival of summers, trees spread over 300 acres of land in Swat and Gilgit are ready with the fruit to be plucked out, packed and sent out.

According to farmers, more trees need to be cultivated in the area to meet the high demand. They have demanded the government to provide them funds and facilities to increase production.

Another area where cherries are grown is the Balochistan province. The fruit possesses several health benefits. Cherries grown in Pakistan are also exported but the fruit gets damaged on its way. The country’s export of cherries could get sweet boost from ever-growing Chinese demand for the exotic fruit.

In a separate interaction with the journalists, Dawood expressed satisfaction with the export but admitted that much more needs to be done.

Dawood paid tributes to Pakistan’s exporters for their performance during testing times and urged them to aggressively focus on capturing a larger share of international exports. He said that exporters were Pakistan’s asset and he valued them greatly.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM asks Punjab govt to facilitate farmers*

January 16, 2021

LAHORE: Prime Minister Imran Khan has termed agriculture “the most important sector” for the country’s future and asked the Punjab government to “remove all hurdles for facilitating farmers”.

Briefing the media after Mr Khan’s visit to the city on Friday, Special Assistant to the Punjab Chief Minister on Information Firdous Ashiq Awan said the prime minister recalled that Punjab used to provide food to 70 per cent of the country’s population but had regrettably fallen back due to a lack of research and technology.

“This is why the agriculture sector is first priority of the government for the future development of the country,” she quoted the PM as saying.

Terms agriculture most important sector for country’s future

The ministers concerned briefed the prime minister on their performance in the last 30 months and the PM assigned them targets for the second half of the term with timelines. Stressing the need to bring rural and urban areas on the same level of development, the PM asked the ministers to prepare strategies for tripling agri-produce on a war footing.

The prime minister was told that the province had sufficient stocks of wheat and the provincial authorities were moving against sugar hoarders on an effective and fast-track basis.

The prime minister directed the provincial government not to spare hoarders and stockists and make sure they did not succeed in punishing the common man. He also appreciated the strategy against hoarders.

According to the special assistant, the industry has started responding to government’s initiatives and the cycle has started. During the last two years, the government has ensured that instead of swelling pockets of “inspectors” in the industry, the national exchequer should be benefited.

According to the special assistant, Pakistani products are being recognised the world over and exports are on the rise.

Earlier, chairing a meeting on reforms and performance of police, the prime minister stressed the use of modern technology to control crimes and directed Inspector General Inam Ghani, who briefed him on reform, to utilise all resources to protect the life and property of citizens.

Mr Khan regretted that political appointments were made in the police during previous regimes, which adversely affected the performance of the department.

“No one is above the law and police personnel should not succumb to any influence or pressure. Police on the basis of equality and law would lead to satisfaction of citizens,” the PM said and asked the IGP Punjab to focus on improving the image of his department.”

Published in Dawn, January 16th, 2021

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Aloe Vera*




This common plant is as nutritional and medical importance that the whole book can be written on it, it is the most used in cosmetics worldwide.

Once you put it in a gamla, it never ends, it grows too much. Domestic atmosphere is counted in the first row among plants that keep clean.

1 Alvera the tiny dough plants in the bottom of the large plant are transferred to other gumps.
2 This plant grows in reasonable amount of water, moderate temperature and sunlight.
3 Apply the plant in a better drainage of water. The water should not stay away.
4 3 After moving new plant. Don't water for 4 days. Until new plant catches its roots.
5 To keep the plant on the bottom of the soil, if you want, put pebbles.
7 In the summer season, only when you give water when the upper bottom of the soil is dry. Whether it is given once a day or once in two to three days.
8 Give water just once a week in winter season.
9 It is not difficult even if you add fertilizer just once a year or never.
10 If you are separating the plant thinking it has taken up a lot of space now, let the plant fill it's full. Don't separate the tiny plants from it before it.
11 To separate the small plant, it should be at least three inches height.













*Caution :-*

1 Protect from the high sunshine.
2 Avoid extreme heat.
3 Do not give too much water.
4 Excessive heat and heat will burn the plant. If the leaves start falling yellow, move the plant to shade.
5 Press only the roots in the soil while planting. If the green part or leaf is pressed in the soil, it is afraid of rotting.
6 If the leaves are thin and twisted, increase the amount of water a bit.
7 If the leaves are scattered far away. In a ruined shape and falling yellow, then stop watering for a week and cut the yellow leaves with a knife, otherwise the rest of the plant will also be damaged. ۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM promises special package for farmers*


The Newspaper'
January 25, 2021


 






Prime Minister Imran Khan said on Sunday the government would announce a special package for farmers “very soon” as a sub-committee of the cabinet was formulating proposals on the subject. — Photo courtesy Imran Khan/Facebook

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan said on Sunday the government would announce a special package for farmers “very soon” as a sub-committee of the cabinet was formulating proposals on the subject.

In a meeting with the members of National Assembly from South Punjab, he said the previous governments ignored south Punjab and discriminated against the people of the region with regard to provision of education and health and employment opportunities.

The meeting, which focused on the south Punjab secretariat and special package for farmers, was attended by Special Assistant to the PM on Political Affairs Malik Amir Dogar and MNAs Aurangzeb Khan Khichi and Nur Mohammad Khan Bhabha.
Mr Khichi presented a proposal for establishment of a cadet college in Vehari.

During a meeting with MNAs Salim Rehman and Bashir Khan from Swat and Dir, the prime minister was briefed on employment opportunities for the locals during the construction of dams in Dir.
The prime minister was also apprised of public issues and efforts for their resolution, besides progress on education and health projects in Swat.


*Smuggling*

PM Khan was informed that smuggling of petroleum products, food items and other products causes a revenue loss of $3.4 billion to the government every year.

An insider told _Dawn_ that the prime minister was given a briefing on smuggling of oil and essential items in a meeting held a couple of days ago.

According to official estimates, the annual quantum of smuggling is about $7bn. “Because smuggling is outside of the government’s tax net, it is causing a loss of about $3.4bn in revenues to the country,” the meeting was told.

The prime minister while chairing the meeting discussed the way forward to curb the menace and was informed that oil smuggling alone was inflicting an annual loss of around Rs100bn to Rs150bn to the government.

Mr Khan directed the relevant authorities to take strict action against those involved in smuggling and said his government was the first one which had approved national anti-smuggling and border management strategies, strengthened human resources of the Customs to improve its capacity to check smuggling, established special anti-smuggling units to man the long and porous Pak-Afghan border and Model Customs Collectorate (Preventive) in Quetta.

The prime minister was quoted as saying during the meeting: “Smuggling is not confined to petroleum products but our markets are flooded with all sorts of smuggled goods that has dealt a major blow to our local industries. The smuggling of food items out of country also poses a threat to our food security.”
“When smuggling overtakes a functioning economy, it creates instability, discourages business and investments from coming into the area and most of smuggling profits also go back to the crime syndicate to fund more illegal activity. This creates a rise in crime and can affect tourism, among other things,” the prime minister said.

He said the government’s anti-smuggling efforts were heading in the right direction and would go a long way in further stabilising the economy. “It is our commitment to significantly bolster the country’s tax collection to take forward the country on the path of sustainable development and checking smuggling will definitely give impetus to our efforts towards that direction, including documenting the economy and bringing more people to the tax net,” he added.

The prime minister said tightening the noose around the smugglers would help revive the local industries which earlier had become dysfunctional due to availability of cheap smuggled goods. “Promotion of local industries will not only further enhance the country’s exports but also create enormous job opportunities for the youth,” he hoped.


_Published in Dawn, January 25th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan mulls peaceful use of drone tech*


Technology would help in research in various fields including research and rescue operations


Rizwan Ghilzai
January 25, 2021







The operator of a drone can control five of them at the same time without actually being on the field. 


*ISLAMABAD: *In order to improve the performance and boost the capabilities, Pakistan mulls over the Drone Regulatory Authority (DRA) for peaceful and effective use of remote-control surveillance technology in various fields.

The DRA would allow the drone technology to be used for different purposes such as research in different fields, assist in restoration of peace, search and rescue operations and logistics and agriculture.

On Monday, Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Hussain Chaudhry called on Prime Minister Imran Khan and gave a detailed briefing about the drone technology ordinance.

The minister noted that the initiative would help the government in performing its tasks efficiently and ease its workings in different areas.

The decision to form the DRA was taken by the federal government last year.

Chairing a high-level meeting, the premier observed that drone technology would be helpful in agriculture, urban planning, security and law & order.

He had directed the authorities concerned to set up a committee to devise a legislative and regulatory body in this regard.

On September 28, the government had prepared a draft policy for the use of Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) – drones, model aircrafts, quadcopters and balloons – and asked all stakeholders to give their input on the proposed draft in two weeks.

Minister for Aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan said that after incorporating the stakeholders’ input, the draft policy would be presented before the federal cabinet for its approval.

The policy covered various uses of such aircraft for entertainment, research, sports, photography and media coverage, industrial, agricultural and other purposes.

The UAV is an aircraft without a human pilot on board and a type of unmanned vehicle. The flight of the UAVs may operate with various degrees of autonomy, either under remote control by a human operator, autonomously by onboard computers or piloted by an autonomous robot.

Meanwhile, the premier on Monday directed the authorities concerned to broaden the scope of their operation against the land mafia in the country.

“PML-N has always provided patronage to the occupiers of government lands,” the premier said while presiding over a meeting of the government officials.

“No one can occupy government land without political patronage,” he added.

In what appeared to be a reference to the demolition of “illegal construction” at PML-N MPA Saiful Malook Khokhar's house a day earlier, PM Imran noted that attempts to reclaim government land were also "surprisingly being termed as political revenge".

On the foreign funding case, the premier stated that “those who trapped us in the foreign funding case are now trapped in it themselves.”

He observed that the government’s position in the election commission proved to be correct and sought a transparent and fair investigation into the Broadsheet matter.

“We will expose everyone who caused loss to the national exchequer,” he said, adding that the opposition was under illusion that they would be able to hide the facts through “propaganda”.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan set to break record for Kinnow .*

Known as the Mandarin Hybrid fruit that delivers a flavor akin to none, markets such as Russia, Iran, and other Central Asian countries look forward to buying the fruit every year. Only last year, Pakistan earned its highest export revenue of $222 million from exports amounting to 370,000 tonnes of Kinnow.

As per reports, Pakistan’s total trade volume for Kinnow sits at Rs. 125 billion. Among major harvesting units, Faisalabad and Sargodha account for the majority of Kinnow yield, amassing 80% of total production in Pakistan last year.

On average, Pakistan exports 3 to 4 lac tonnes of Kinnow every year. Central Asian countries such as Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, and Uzbekistan are some of the main export destinations for the fruit, with Russia being the biggest buyer in the export markets

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Women in Sindh win historic recognition to manage water*


Despite being a major part of Sindh's agricultural force, women farmers were kept excluded from water management for years.

Manoj Genani
22 Jan, 2021 


This week, a landmark amendment passed by the Sindh province’s legislative assembly recognised — for the first time — the role of women farmers in water management. The Sindh Water Management (Amendment) Bill, 2018 now guarantees women’s representation in around 45,000 water course associations, over 350 farmer organisations, and 14 area water boards in the province. It has been a long battle to create an historic change.

Dhani Bux, a farmer and advocate for efficient water management in his district Badin, was one of many men demanding a share of water in the ‘tail-end areas’ of the Sindh province. For the last decade, Bux and his fellow farmers have faced a serious scarcity of water that has turned their fertile lands in Badin and Thatta barren and spurred mass migration. He is the leader of the District Badin Alliance, formed after legislation titled the ‘Sindh Water Management Ordinance’ (SWMO) was passed in 2002 which required that farmers’ organisations be formed at each distributary for the equitable distribution of water.







A view of Akram wah canal which supplies irrigation water to Hyderabad, Tando Muhammad Khan and Badin tail areas. — Photo by Manoj Genani

Unfortunately, there was no specific provision or requirement for women farmers, therefore women were kept out of this important fight. “Unfortunately, I was not part of the farmers’ organisation that decides the distribution of water resources,” Farzana (who uses one name) told _The Third Pole_. From the village of Qasim Solangi, she rears cattle, takes part in several agricultural activities, brings water home and does housework.

Farzana added, “If women are given a chance in water resource management, we know the lands more than men, and can decide what suitable measures should be taken.”








Rizwana Solangi, a farmer, in her village Qasim Solangi, district Hyderabad. — Photo by Manoj Genani

Women farmers in rural Sindh are a significant part of the agricultural workforce. In 2015, an FAO study in Pakistan reported that women’s role in agriculture increased during the last two decades, as many men migrated from Sindh’s rural areas to urban centres to improve their income possibilities and to avoid exploitation from local landlords.

“Such conditions have given rural women an active role in on-farm and off-farm activities and has also increased their work burden and responsibilities. Women in Sindh are involved in crop production from sowing to harvesting stages, rural women in agriculture, they should be recognized as women farmers rather than sharecroppers or helpers. Women in rural Sindh work on average for 12-14 hours a day,” the report said.

Water scarcity is a huge problem for the farmers in rural Sindh. 77% of these, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, are women.







Women from the Hindu minority community bringing grasses from the farms to their home, Qasim Solangi, Hyderabad. — Photo by Manoj Genani

The water network which consists of three barrages, 14 main canals and about 40,000 field outlets is a key pillar of the rural economy. This massive and cohesive system of canals, outlets and distributaries has been the lifeline of the people here for the last century. However, for the last few years, due to theft and the usage of water by big landowners for their own orchards, the tail-end areas have been largely deprived.

And while men like Bux fight this “political influence and monopoly of big landowners” whom he said “have axed the fair distribution of water”, women are excluded from these platforms even though they are stakeholders very much affected by irrigation policies, laws and distribution of water.

Activist Abida Samoo highlighted the challenge women face. “In rural areas, women do a lot of work in the agricultural field — more than men — from sowing seeds to harvesting,” he said. “Unfortunately, they don’t have a stake in water distribution, even though a woman can efficiently use water once she gets involved.”








Landless women farmers collecting rice straw from field areas, near village Khan Muhammad Panhwar, district Hyderabad. — Photo by Manoj Genani

Without a clear role in water governance, women and landless peasants are less involved in water conservation.


*Fighting for recognition*


A legislator in the Sindh province, Rana Ansar, had had enough.

“I also belong to a farming family. Years ago, when we faced a water crisis, I took a stand and raised my voice. But I was told to ‘stay away’ because women don’t have any power in the farmer organisations or in the area water boards,” said Ansar, who proposed an amendment bill in 2018 that covers the role of women in water management.
After a three-year struggle, on January 12, 2021, the amendment taken up by MPA Ansar was passed by the Assembly.


The amendments are:

An amendment to Section 30 that includes “Two prominent women of the AWB command area from a strong farming background in irrigated agriculture and water, preferably a member of Board of Management of any FO”
An amendment to Section 42 that includes: “Two women [should be] of the FO command area having strong farming background in irrigated agriculture and water, provided that one-woman member shall be landless”
In section 56, subsection (1) “In addition to elected members of WCA, the Board of WCA shall consist of two women members preferably sharecroppers of the same water course, where the WCA is formed”
An amendment to Section 70 that includes: “Two women members, one shall be prominent woman activist/ Lawyer/journalist and one shall be prominent woman agriculturist.


The amendment has met with support from many quarters. Genevieve Hussain, a Policy Officer at the FAO, said this recognition is hugely important. Amjad Baloch, the regional coordinator of the Strengthening Participatory Organisation, told a local paper that, prior to this, women were not part of any structure. “Now after the passage of the amendment, women will get representation in around 45,000 water course associations (WCAs), over 350 farmer organisations (FOs), and 14 area water boards (AWBs),” Baloch said. “It helps in mainstreaming women in water resource management and irrigation structures in the province.”








A farmer from one of minority communities called Baghri, harvesting rice crops from village Qasim Solangi, district Hyderabad. — Photo by Manoj Genani


Most importantly women farmers like Khatijan Ghirano, who owns 6 acres of land, were elated. “Women can save more than men as we know very well the agricultural land and the issues related to water, water courses and distributaries,” she said “Once we are part of the farmers’ organisation, we will find a way to solve these issues.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

FFC plans to set up new DAP plant

Zafar Bhutta
January 29, 2021

ISLAMABAD: Fauji Fertilizer Company (FFC) is planning to set up new DAP plant on concessionary rates in a bid to boost local production to meet shortfall.

FFC is a sister company of Fauji Fertilizer Bin Qasim Limited that is producing DAP locally.

In this regard, the Fauji group approached the Petroleum Division seeking government commitment of 30mmcfd natural gas at a concessionary rate of $0.77 per mmbtu for the first 10 years as it planned to set up a new DAP production plan for a total of 20 years under the Fertilizer Policy 2001.

The Fauji Group is currently involved in manufacturing urea and DAP fertiliser. It produced three million tons of urea in 2020 and 750,000 tons of DAP. Fauji Group is the only DAP manufacturer in Pakistan and the country meets its rest of the demand through imports.

The current demand for DAP in the country stands at 2.2 million tons of which 800,000 tons is met through domestic production and the rest is fulfilled through imports. Pakistan's annual import bill due to these imports stands at $570 million at the current DAP price of $410 per ton.

By using 30mmcfd, Fauji Group will be able to produce approximately one million tons of DAP that would result in significant decline in the country's import bill.

After commissioning of the new DAP plant majority of the demand will be met through domestic production and only Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) would be allowed to import the shortfall to maintain stability in prices and provide relief to farmers as in the case of urea.

DAP prices soared to Rs4,550 per bag from Rs3,500 per bag in the domestic market due to shortfall during the wheat sowing season in the wake of lower imports by traders amid the lockdown when prices were at historic lows. Meanwhile, global prices are rising due to short availability of product as production in China has declined due to coronavirus induced lockdowns.

Pakistan normally imports majority of its DAP shortfall requirement from China but this time companies are importing the expensive product from Gulf suppliers due to short availability of products internationally. One of Pakistan's largest DAP traders; Engro Fertilizer Limited, recently imported 33,000 tons of DAP from Saudi Arabia.

The Petroleum Division has submitted the company's proposal regarding setting up a new DAP plant to the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC). The concessionary tariff of $0.70 per mmbtu is currently being availed by Fatima Fertilizer and Engro Fertilizer Limited.

The Petroleum Division said that FFC wanted the same tariff for the new plant that Fatima Fertilizer and Engro were availing.

Published in The Express Tribune, January 29th, 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kuwait to Invest in Agriculture in Pakistan*

On Thursday, the Kuwaiti government expressed interest in helping Pakistan to improve its agricultural sector and participate in the country’s mega-development projects.

Ali Sulaiman Al-Saeed, Assistant Foreign Minister for Asian Affairs, Kuwait and Nasar Abdul Rahman Jasser Almutairi, Ambassador of Kuwait to Pakistan, called on Atif Bokhari, Chairman of Board of Investment.
Ali Sulaiman said that at several levels, both nations share a close and historic relationship.

There is more space for bilateral enhancement of trade and investment opportunities. He showed an interest in the agricultural and labour sectors. “We are able to develop infrastructure and we have the capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Meeting considers lifting moribund farm sector*

Officials say agriculture not growing to its potential; PM forms panel for reforms


Our Correspondent 
February 09, 2021






*ISLAMABAD: *The share of the agriculture sector in Pakistan’s Gross Domestic Product (GDP) is lesser than its actual potential and the country grows lesser quantities of wheat, rice, corn, cotton and sugarcane when compared with other countries of the region in terms of per acre yield.

However, the contribution of the agriculture sector in the GDP can be increased from the existing $49 billion to $74 billion by 2031 by adopting an effective strategy and giving financial and technical assistance to the farmers, officials told Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday.

The prime minister was chairing a high level meeting held to propose reforms to revive and rejuvenate the agriculture sector in the country.

A number of officials including the foreign minister, finance minister, food security minister, economic affairs minister as well as Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) chief ministers attended the meeting.

The participants were told that the agriculture sector contributed $49 billion to the national economy in 2020. This amount included $31 billion contributed by the livestock sector; $1billion by the fisheries sector and $17billion contributed by crops.

In 2000, the agriculture sector contributed $20billion to the economy with the livestock and crops each contributing $10 billion. This shows that in the past 20 years, the sector has not grown to its potential.

Giving a breakup of the crop yield, the officials told the meeting that the average per acre yield of wheat is 29 maund; rice 40 maund; corn 57 maund; cotton 18 maund and sugarcane 796 maund.

This yield is significantly less than the neighboring India where the average per acre yield of wheat is 45 maund; rice 80 maund; corn 80 maund; cotton 35 maund and sugarcane 950 maund.

Speaking on the occasion, PM Imran Khan said ensuring food security, promoting agriculture sector and helping farmers to get fair return of their product are the foremost priority of his government. 

“Despite its importance in the national economy, development of the agriculture sector along the modern lines and promotion of technology have been neglected in the past, resulting in a crisis,” he added.

He said in order to tackle the challenges of food security in view of growing population, there is a need to reduce the expenditures of food imports and utilizing the potential of the sector. The meeting decided to constitute a high-level committee to be led by the PM for the promotion of the agriculture sector.

The committee comprising representatives of federal and provincial governments, private sector and experts will finalize and present the Agricultural Transformation Plan to the prime minister so as to ensure its implantation on priority basis. 

Separately, National Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser handed over a comprehensive and integrated structural reforms oriented agricultural growth strategy for the next seven years to Minister for National Food Security Fakhar Imam and a sub-committee of the cabinet on agriculture.

He said the overarching objective of the strategy is to achieve agriculture growth rate of 7.5% by 2027-28 led and sustained by producer-owned integrated market-based value chains and climate-smart production technologies, expansion of cultivated land area and value added activities.

The speaker added that the overarching goal of the proposed strategy is to boost agricultural exports, accelerate rural-development driven economic growth, reduce rural poverty, enhance financial and gender inclusion in the agricultural sector. 

“The proposed model envisions a pro-poor growth strategy focusing on transformation of the business model of the 7.4 million smallholder farmers who cultivate 48% of the total cultivable land.

“The weak business model of the smallholder farmers comprising low bargaining power, low access to finance, low yields, fragmented market segment, lack of access to competitive markets and high production cost has hindered the modernization of the agriculture sector,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Now farmers across Punjab can pay for Abiana online through e-Abiana system! 
By Punjab Irrigation Department in association with PITB....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1 billion saplings to be planted by mid-2021: PM’s aide*

February 10, 2021
 






The government will successfully achieve its target of planting one billion saplings by the middle of this year, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam said. — APP



ISLAMABAD: The government will successfully achieve its target of planting one billion saplings by the middle of this year, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam said on Tuesday while addressing participants of a press conference.

“The biggest weapon to tackle challenges of climate change is the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami initiative. As we restore destroyed forests, in the first phase the plan is to plant 3.2 billion saplings till 2023. We call it the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami because the present government is here to stay. We are on target so far.

Numbers of saplings in nurseries across the country have gone from 90 million to 300 million,” he said, adding the first phase of plantation will be completed by June/July 2021.

Pakistan has been listed among the top ten countries, most vulnerable to impacts of climate change since the last two decades. This issue must be addressed urgently for the survival of future generations as it affects economy, water resources, national security and so on.

“Scientific study shows that average temperature in Pakistan has risen by 1°C. This may seem less but the rise can be disastrous especially for agriculture and the economy. The variability of rains has increased by 20pc. This means the timing of rainy seasons have shifted, while summers have extended. Every year an extra day is added to the summer season,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab irrigation minister reveals PTI govt's agricultural reforms*


February 17, 2021






Punjab Irrigation Minister Muhammad Mohsin Khan Leghari (L) and Special Assistant to the Punjab Chief Minister on Information Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan (R) address a press conference in Lahore, Pakistan, February 16, 2021.



LAHORE: The PTI regime set up a water policy right after it came into power back in 2018, Punjab Irrigation Minister Muhammad Mohsin Khan Leghari said Tuesday while speaking about the government's agricultural reforms alongside Punjab chief minister's aide on information, Dr Firdous Asiq Awan.

The rules of usage and distribution of water — including irrigation, agriculture, drinking water, and industrial use — were laid down under the new water policy, Leghari said.


He explained that there were two kinds of reforms — brick-and-mortar efforts and policy initiatives — that led to long-term impacts for a department to operate better and eliminate its deficiencies and shortcomings.

"The PTI introduced the Punjab Water Act, 2019, and no other province has such a law. We also set up a body in collaboration with the Punjab Khal Panchayat Authority, under which farmers and cultivators will be taken on board for input and suggestions on running the affairs of river streams.

"We also created a policy — which is in its approval stages — for the modification of command areas. For example, Lahore's Defence Housing Authority (DHA) area is agricultural land but there's a colony built there now. So we can now transfer the water to newer areas as the old law didn't have space for this," he said.


*The 'reward and punishment' concept*


The Punjab minister underlined that the PTI regime has been addressing the damages due to settlements near rivers and the water streams changing their courses, so it should be "according to policy and standards and "not on whims".

Leghari underscored that the Canal & Drainage Act, 1873, was not in line with the demands of 2021, so the government had rewritten it and would introduce it very soon. "It's in the vetting stage right now," he said.

He noted that the green belts on the side of canals and rivers had been cut down and ignored over time, which was why the PTI regime would bring a policy to fix it.

"We can form partnerships with the neighbouring feudal and landlords as they will be our partners in profits and losses. They can take care and regrow the trees; that will help strengthen the embankments and bolster greenery.

"There's also an issue of a lack of performance measurement. Over time, everyone gets promoted. We're introducing a performance evaluation system for that. 

Developed countries and successful companies reward those who perform well and question those who don't," he said, adding that the new performance-based system will have targets related to command areas for employees which will work in line with the 'reward and punishment' concept.


*Digitisation of abiana*

The minister explained that another initiative, the digitisation of the _abiana_, or irrigated water tax collection, in its final stages and being introduced in four zones. "It will be similar to the electricity and telephone bills," he said.


"At the moment, a landlord pays and gets a _katchi parchi_ [unofficial receipt] so there are no records with us [the department] or them. Our system would bring an improvement in bookkeeping and adjustment to the inefficiencies of collection."

Leghari further underlined that the Punjab government would introduce a system for contractors to eliminate pooling related to the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules. The bidding, he added, would be done through software.
"Top officers are always working on postings and transfers so the newly-transferred ones do not get the time to understand the canals and then leave soon.


"Canals and rivers are like living organisms and each has different behaviours and circumstances. We're now bringing an automatic, system-generated transfer policy under which officers would work on everything, including the canal tail, barrage, drainage, and the small dams, as well as in offices so that they can be groomed on how the system works.

"Moreover, we will be installing a real-time water-flow monitoring system. This has already done on main barrages and will slowly be brought to the distribution system as well," the minister concluded.



*PTI govt 'guardian of the farmer's rights'*

During the press briefing, Special Assistant to the Punjab Chief Minister on Information Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan spoke about how the ruling PTI would be working for the prosperity of Pakistan's farmers.

The PTI government "is the guardian of the farmer's rights", Dr Awan said. "It's not just the water running through rivers but also the blood of our farmers and smallholders that run Pakistan's economy and provide it oxygen through agricultural output."

The CM's aide said the provincial irrigation minister took revolutionary measures in line with his duties.

"[During the tenure] of previous governments, the most important sector — agriculture — was ignored, which not only hurt the smallholders and farmers but also the barren land," she said. "As a result, the agricultural output turned out to be discouraging, with no prosperity for the farmers along with a dearth of digital technology."

Awan put the responsibility behind the lack of focus on the agriculture sector on the Sharif clan, saying that the "royal family made Jati Umrah its centre of attention".

The family, she added, deemed "the Jati Umrah state as the entire Pakistan or Punjab". However, she also spoke of the PTI regime's aims and efforts for the agricultural sector.


The government would provide prosperity to the farmers, ensure water supply to the final stage, and turn barren farmlands into fertile ones for the oppressed farmers under the Leghari's leadership and Chief Minister Usman Buzdar's direction and vision — which is its "goal, obligation, and responsibility", she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to rationalise agri seed business*

Food minister says cotton production severely affected this year

February 19, 2021











*ISLAMABAD: *A crackdown against the fake seeds companies has been launched in the country, while the government seeks to restrict the number to 200 firms which are actually doing the business in order to ensure provision of quality seed to the farmers across the country.

At a briefing to reporters on Friday, National Food Security Minister Syed Fakhar Imam and Secretary Ghufran Memon said that the agriculture sector, which was the backbone of the economy, has been one of the priority areas of the present government.

During the briefing, Imam stressed the need for provision of quality cotton seed to the formers. Memon added that a phased crackdown has been launched against fake companies, adding that only those companies that were doing business will remain registered.

Describing cotton as the most important crop, the minister said that it was severely affected this year but three important steps had been taken to increase its production. “It has been decided to subsidise the cotton crop,” he added.

“The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet has approved subsidies on cotton seeds, fertilisers and whitefly pesticides,” Imam said. “The subsidies will be provided directly to the farmers through the provinces,” he added.

Imam said that the plant breeder bill and the seed bill had been on hold for the last 20 years. “For the first time in our government’s tenure, these bills have been passed and practical work is starting on them,” the minister said.

According to the minister, agriculture, livestock and fisheries projects are under way under the Agricultural Emergency Programme. “The use of research and technology to promote agriculture is a top priority,” he said, adding: “We will end the role of middlemen in agriculture.”

Security Memon said that there were more seed companies registered in Pakistan than in India. “There are about 1,000 seed companies registered in Pakistan. It is recommended that not more than 200 seed companies should be registered,” he added.

Recommendations are being made not to cancel the registration of companies, he said, but made it clear that only those companies which were actually doing the business will remain registered. “A phased crackdown has been launched against non-compliant and fake companies,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Need to overhaul agricultural finance regime*


Mohiuddin Aazim
March 8, 2021 - 


In Pakistan, 90-94 per cent of farm loans are offered for production and only 6-10pc for agricultural development.

According to the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP), the share of development loans in total agricultural finance stood at 6pc in 2018-19. This percentage improved to 6.7pc in 2019-20 and further to 10pc in the first seven months of this fiscal year.

Among other things, this factor is also responsible for keeping our agriculture where it is today — under-exploited, low on productivity, high on wastages, slow-progressing and least prepared for future challenges.

“The development and commercialisation of agriculture requires financial services that can support: larger agriculture investments and agriculture-related infrastructure that require long-term funding, a greater inclusion of youth and women in agriculture and advancements in technology.” This statement coming from the World Bank in October 2020 sums up, to a great extent, how agricultural financing should be overhauled in most developing countries.

Pakistan is no exception. On its part, the country has long been making efforts to restructure its agricultural finance regime. And, one can find some examples of these ongoing efforts in the introduction of measures like warehouse receipt financing and greater involvement of microfinance institutions in agricultural lending.

The SBP should consider assigning sub-targets for agricultural development loans to banks

Last year, the SBP had come up with a detailed report on agri financing. In that report, it had defined development agri finance as medium- and long-term loans that banks offer in all sub-sectors of agriculture i.e. major and minor crops, livestock, dairy, poultry, fisheries and forestry. Short-term loans of six months to one year are offered to the entire agriculture sector mostly for meeting their working capital needs. But medium- to long-term loans of three- to five-year maturity are advanced to enable agriculturists to undertake projects that can help improve productivity and cut wastages.

That is why looking at the volumes of agricultural development lending is important to understand how much Pakistan agriculture is prepared to meet future challenges like national food security and environmental protection.

Within agricultural development financing, farm sector’s development loans are mainly offered for improvement of farmland and orchards, construction of tunnel farms, storage sites and warehouses, installation of efficient irrigation systems and purchase of farming machinery. But no study has been conducted by the provinces to ascertain how development finance offered to crop growers in each province have resulted in better yields and low wastages.

After all, agriculture is a provincial subject and in the absence of such studies one cannot expect banks or the central bank to overhaul agricultural development finance with a view to increasing crop yields and cut pre- and post-harvest losses. Banks just offer agricultural development finance as part of overall agricultural financing and their lending remains demand-driven. It is up to growers to see the benefits of development finance and seek it from banks if they meet the eligibility criteria. For those in corporate farming, this makes sense. But leaving such crucial decision-making to small individual growers seems unwise.

The SBP should consider assigning sub-targets of agricultural development loans to banks as a certain percentage of overall agricultural lending targets. The central bank may also push banks for greater agricultural development lending to small and medium-size individual growers as well.

Sub-targets for agricultural development loans can also be set for banks for making agricultural loans in livestock, fisheries and poultry sub-sectors. And, banks should seek help from provincial governments in creating awareness among farmers — and devising a mechanism for aligning agricultural development loans with the overall national food security targets.

In case of overall agricultural lending that includes loans for production as well as development, distribution of loans still suffers from geographical discrepancies. If this issue is left unaddressed, it would produce undesired political fallouts besides hurting the objectives of national food security via sustainable high growth in agriculture.

In continuation of a long-held trend, agricultural lending in July-December 2020 remained disproportionately high in Punjab and the smaller provinces got little. Out of Rs617bn worth of total agricultural loans, Punjab-based farmers got Rs517.6bn or 83.9pc, followed by Sindh that got Rs88.8bn or 14.4pc. Only 1.7pc of the total agri credit was distributed among farmers in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan, Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan, latest data released by the SBP reveals.

This pattern needs to be broken once and for all. Sindh’s contribution to Pakistan’s agriculture is close to 20pc and the collective contribution of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan, Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan is about 5pc.

Besides, agricultural loaning, particularly agricultural development loaning, cannot be linked to the exact contribution of a federating unit to the country’s total agriculture. It ought to be linked to the provinces’ specific agricultural needs and unique development potential. That will eventually help in sustained growth of the country’s entire agriculture.

Under the umbrella of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Pakistan and China have signed several agreements for cooperation in the agricultural sector. The SBP-supervised agricultural credit scheme under which banks make agri loans to farmers must now encourage banks to roll out specific financing models for the projects that these agreements cover. The central bank should also revise the scheme in the near future to accommodate inputs from the smaller provinces. This is important as some of the planned agricultural projects under CPEC aim at improving the irrigation system across Pakistan.

Irrigation, fishing and corporate and joint farming are some key areas of planned cooperation under CPEC’s agricultural outreach programme. In each of these areas, agriculturists and provincial agricultural authorities complain of a lack of clarity and also have some reservations. 

The federal government must provide them with the required clarity and remove their reservations. That, too, is very essential in redesigning the agricultural credit scheme with a view to making it responsive to the upcoming specific needs of CPEC-related agricultural projects.

Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, , March 8th, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Traders demand rise in agri output*

Say import of three crops cost exchequer nearly $2b from July-February FY21


Our Correspondent 
March 14, 2021







*KARACHI: *The business community has urged the government to accelerate agriculture growth by focusing on enhancing the per acre yield because import of just three main crops cost nearly $2 billion in foreign payments from July-February of the ongoing fiscal year.

Due to a drop in local production of wheat, cotton and sugar, the country had to import these commodities at a price of $1.95 billion, which placed additional burden on the current account, said Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) former president Mian Anjum Nisar.
In comments to The Express Tribune on Saturday, he said that Pakistan could reduce its import bill by uplifting agricultural production.

“The government should take immediate measures to curb cost of production in the agriculture sector to ensure food security through enhanced per acre yield,” he stressed. “Due to lower produce of just three major crops, the import payments surged significantly.”

Nisar said that Pakistan’s population was ballooning and it was imperative to raise agricultural production.
Giving recommendations on how to reduce the cost of production, he directed the government to support farmers in purchase of machinery, fertilisers, pesticides and other inputs.

“Infrastructure should also be developed to ensure farm-to-market access,” he said. “The leadership should formulate a sustainable agriculture policy to ensure food security in the country.”

Due to an alarming plunge in cotton production, Pakistan would need to import seven million bales worth $4 billion. He lamented that recently, cotton production of the country touched 30-year low in terms of volume.

“Government should take practical steps to increase cotton production in the country,” Nisar emphasised.
After the 18th amendment, agriculture became a provincial subject, however, Sindh and Punjab seem inattentive towards increasing output given that they have not taken any positive steps so far, he said.
Nisar voiced fear that negligence of agriculture sector could lead the country towards a severe food crises and shortage of essential food items would increase inflation.

“Seed is the basic input for the agriculture sector and plays an imperative role in raising productivity,” he said. “The world is focusing on the use of certified seed for enhancing agriculture productivity due to better profitability and international recognition.”

He said that technology and farm mechanisation can accelerate the growth of agriculture sector. Since all the economic indicators are moving in a positive direction, the government should now divert its attention towards giving the benefit of this improvement to the general public, he added.

Endorsing his views, Pakistan Industrial and Traders Associations Front Chairman Mian Nauman Kabir said lack of investment in agriculture research, poor governance, bad planning and climate change have resulted in shortage of wheat, sugar and cotton.

FPCCI Senior Vice President Shahzeb Akram said that Pakistan’s food security depends on production of essential crops that provide basic food and input for industrial production, however, the current performance of the agriculture sector does not guarantee self-sufficiency.


_Published in The Express Tribune, March 14th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING, March 14 (APP):A Chinese expert, Zhang Long, a professor from China Agricultural University has shared his experience for desert locust control in Pakistan on a webinar jointly held by China and Pakistan.

The webinar was arranged by relevant departments of China and Pakistan, including the National Agro-tech Extension and Service Center affiliated to the Chinese Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Affairs, the Chinese Ministry of Commerce, the Pakistani Embassy in Beijing, the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, and Pakistani Ministry of National Food Security & Research.

At the seminar, Zhang Long, said China and Pakistan are iron brothers, and China would like to help Pakistan deal with the desert locust plague.

Zhang is one of the expert team members who traveled to Pakistan to help the desert locust control in February 2020. As Zhang along with the other experts made a field trip across Pakistan, he made different suggestions for desert locust control according to different situations, China Economic Net (CEN) reported on Sunday.

Zhang pointed out that Punjab province was facing the most emergent situation. As the nymphs will hatch in the next two weeks, some action must be taken immediately, including digging out eggs and spraying chemicals.

Besides specific measures, Zhang also advised Pakistanis to establish a sustainable, high-efficient and long-term management system for the desert locust control. In this system, biological and ecological controls are the main methods. Zhang thought that monitoring and forecast of the locust should be more precise and efficient.

Zhang also stressed that Pakistan should strengthen scientific research in locust biology, ecology and physiology to tackle threats of locust plague. He also advised to train more people for the locust control.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Seminar to bolster China-Pakistan cooperation in seed industry held*


March 25, 2021

SOURCEpakobserver







According to China Economic Net, a seminar was held in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region to bolster China, Pakistan cooperation in the seed industry.
During the online seminar, Chinese experts highlighted cotton production in the world and how Pakistani cotton farmers can benefit from their experience. Principal researcher at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences, Dong Hezhong, said that there is a need for seed research to pick the right seed for the right atmosphere, cotton-peanut intercropping and plant architecture to allow for mechanical harvest.

The experts discussed how Pakistan can learn from China to increase the production of rice, maize, soybean and cotton.
Chinese experts in an online seminar elaborated how Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region excel in cotton production in the world and how Pakistani cotton farmers could benefit from their experience.

According to China Economic Net (CEN), Dong Hezhong, principal researcher at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences, said that seed research to pick the right seed for right atmosphere, cotton-peanut intercropping and plant architecture to allow for mechanical harvest enabled Xinjiang to enhance its share in China’s cotton production from less than 4% in 1949 to 76% as of today.

The seminar was aimed at bolstering China-Pakistan cooperation in seed industry.

The experts discussed how Pakistan could learn from China to increase production of rice, maize, soybean and cotton, especially by adopting the Chinese techniques of intercropping and double cropping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Self-sufficiency in potato seed*

Amin Ahmer
March 22, 2021

 





Pakistan is poised to become self-sufficient in potato seed by mid-2022. The country is going to start producing high-quality, virus-free, third-generation potato seed.
Pakistan is poised to become self-sufficient in potato seed by mid-2022. The country is going to start producing high-quality, virus-free, third-generation potato seed. It will apply the aeroponic technology that it received from South Korea. The move will reduce the import bill for potato seed, which is $400 million per annum.
Aeroponic is a method for growing potatoes in air inside the bed in a greenhouse. The nutrients’ solution is misted onto the plants through nozzles to supply nutrients and water. The technology is highly suitable for tuber enlargement and easier to supply oxygen to the root zone.

This soilless method is for producing pre-basic seed with a higher yield more quickly, more sustainably and with greater profits than conventional methods. The producer can recover initial investments quickly owing to the high level of profitability.

Currently, Pakistan imports about 15,000 tonnes of potato seed from various countries.

The availability of aeroponic techniques for potato plants grown with the help of fine droplets without soil or substrate support presents a new hope, said Dr Muhammad Azeem Khan, chairman of the Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC).



> The end of import reliance will save the exchequer $400m a year




This revolutionary technique will lead to higher growth rates and healthy, uniform and vigorous potato tubers. This will make potato production more efficient and reduce the number of cycles in potato seed multiplication, thus reducing the threats to health and quality, he said.

With the special interest of South Korean Ambassador Suh Sangpyo, the transfer of became possible following the establishment of the Korea Programme for International Cooperation in Agricultural Technology (KOPIA) at the National Agriculture Research Centre (NARC), Islamabad in 2020, with the objective of promoting bilateral cooperation in the agriculture sector. Different potato-growing countries have already started adopting this technology.

Under the agreement, a KOPIA-Pakistan Centre has been established in NARC followed by the establishment of an aeroponic greenhouse. The Rural Development Administration (RDA) of South Korea has provided funds for this project.

Pakistan-South Korea joint activities will help introduce innovation in agricultural technology and techniques in seed development, which will improve smart farming and enhance small farms’ productivity besides increasing income levels of small farmers.

The potato crop in Pakistan is cultivated on a commercial scale and contributes considerably to GDP. It is grown in both highlands and plains as the summer and winter crop, which reflects its importance in the livelihoods of a diverse group of farmers.

The average yield of the potato crop in Pakistan is lower than that in other potato-growing countries. The potato seed of the seventh and eighth generations is being imported, which only accounts for 2pc of the total requirement. Its subsequent multiplication in formal and informal ways leads to the accumulation of viruses owing to the absence of the latest diagnostic techniques and monitoring systems, according to potato scientists.

According to PARC Member Dr Shahid Hameed, the cost of high-quality seed is about 35-50pc of the total cost of production in Pakistan. Certified seed production is limited and faces technical, economical and managerial problems. Most farmers rely on their own seed for which they mostly do not have the proper skills and technical knowledge, he said.

Dr Hameed further added that a critical constraint on meeting the growing demand and population growth is the non-availability of high-quality seed with acceptable levels of resistance to pest and diseases.
Diagnostic surveys carried out by different researchers confirmed the presence and variable incidence of internationally renowned and economically important viruses in different agro-ecological zones of potato cultivation in Pakistan. The lack of availability of quality-seed potatoes by conventional methods is among the major reasons that pose a direct challenge to the production system, Dr Hameed said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*China wants to invest in Pakistan's food processing industry*

Pak-China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry President SM Naveed has said China is interested in investing in Ford processing as well as building joint projects in cloth coloring and embroidery sectors.

Addressing a conference of PCJCCI, SM Naveed said that sugar can help develop in Pakistan's food and clothing sectors and current standards of production can be increased. He further said both. Joint projects between countries will prove inevitable to increase mutual cooperation and regional contact.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Agriculture sector: challenges and way forward*

Farmers cannot switch to new technologies as they require heavy investment


Muhammad Nadeem Sarwar
March 29, 2021








*KARACHI: *Agriculture is one of the key sectors of Pakistan’s economy. It comprises crops, livestock, forestry and fishing with crops being the major component.

This sector not only produces 19.3% of total output of the country but also provides employment to around 38.7% of the population, higher than all other sectors. This sector supports other related industries such as textile, sugar, tractor manufacturing, fertiliser, etc through strong forward and backward linkages.

A high yield in the agriculture sector also fosters commerce and trade since most of the farmers fall in the low or lower middle-income group whose marginal propensity to consume is high. Therefore, the contribution of this sector goes beyond what is reflected by statistics.
Unfortunately, the sector, like many others, is performing well below its potential. Among major crops, the production of cotton is declining continuously over the last few years.
Last year, Pakistan produced around 9.18 million bales of cotton whereas in 2014-15, its production was 13.96 million bales.
Last year, the output of wheat and sugarcane was also insufficient to meet the country’s needs. Owing to this, the government had to import both sugar and wheat, which placed an additional burden on the national exchequer.
If we look at productivity, Pakistan’s per acre yield of major crops is less than that of other countries in the region. Unfortunately, this gap is widening further. There is an urgent need to study the factors and put in all efforts to revive the sector.

There is a long list of problems that need to be addressed. However, this piece will cover only some of those and the rest will be discussed sometime later.


*Research centres*

First, there is a need to restructure the agricultural research institutes. In line with the best global practices, the pay and incentive structure must be revised and linked with the output on the ground.

If we link the research institutes with industries and develop a revenue-sharing mechanism, such that part of revenue from a newly developed or improved product goes to the institution and the researcher also gets a fixed percentage, then this will not only incentivise the development of quality seeds, better pesticides and good farm techniques, but will also help increase the budget of such institutes.

Departments of agriculture at provincial levels are not playing their role actively. In fact, their performance has deteriorated over time. In the past, the Punjab agriculture department used to lease small pieces of land in various villages to cultivate crops with the help of local farmers by applying new techniques and latest research.

Field officers and other staff of the department used to visit and examine the land with the farmers and briefed them about their experiences. Such arrangements acted as field schools for the farmers, who could learn and update their farming skills by listening to the experts and observing the outcome of newly applied techniques.


However, now for more than a decade, not such activity has been noted anywhere. Instead, the agriculture department arranges seminars in expensive hotels in cities, thus limiting the access of small farmers to such sessions.

Apart from that, these seminars are arranged with the support of pesticide, fertiliser or seed companies. This gives birth to serious conflict of interest and the recommendations given through such platforms are not trusted.

The absence of guidelines from independent sources has left farmers at the mercy of sales agents of the pesticide, fertiliser and seed firms. Students of economics know that firms aim to maximise profit by selling maximum quantity and at the highest possible price, but this leads to an increase in the cost of agriculture production.

Therefore, there is a need to think of the role of agriculture departments in the provinces.


*Water scarcity*

Water shortage is another issue that is affecting agricultural output. Pakistan has not built any major dam for decades, therefore, the scarcity of water is affecting every sector and its consequences can be more severe in future.
Experts call for adopting modern irrigation systems such as drip irrigation and sprinkle irrigation, as embraced by various countries. The government, with the help of global financial institutions, is working to facilitate the adoption of such technologies, but all suggestions and actions ignore the fact that in Pakistan a majority of the farmers hold small-sized farms (of less than 12.5 acres).
These farmers cannot afford to switch to these technologies as they require heavy investment, even after subsidies are provided. Unfortunately, these farmers also have limited access to financial support from banks for various reasons.
Therefore, there is a need to provide solutions that can remove the constraints. Unfortunately, not a single solution has been proposed by any publicly funded research institute or department.
Fortunately, Pedavar, an NGO led by a renowned agricultural expert and run by farmers themselves, has come up with a cheap solution. They favour the cultivation of crops on raised beds and keeping the beds covered with residual of the previous crop. This slows down the evaporation process and keeps the beds wet for a long period, thus the farmers do not need to water the fields for a longer period.
As per Pedavar, it not only results in 70% reduction in water consumption, but the residual also keeps the fertility of soil high, thus fertiliser is not needed, which further slashes the cost.
Food crops cultivated as per the proposed system can be sold as organic food in the global market. This way, exports and foreign exchange earnings can be multiplied.
Agriculture departments and research centres can test the system. If it works, then they must educate the farmers at grassroots level. Setting up field schools for the purpose, as Punjab did in the past, will accelerate its adoption.
It needs to be pointed out that most of the graduates in the field of agriculture end up joining the sales teams of pesticide, fertiliser and seed companies. This is apparently the field of marketing graduates and a graduate in agriculture should ideally take farming as the profession as the knowledge he/she has gained will be utilised better.
The government can introduce an incentive programme which encourages the agricultural graduates to join farming as the profession. Incentives can include leasing public land to the graduates at concessionary rates, priority access to loans, etc.
The writer is a PhD scholar in Economics at IBA Karachi


_Published in The Express Tribune, March 29th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wheat production this year may surpass previous records with a big margin, crossing 28.75 million tons, two million tons more than the previous high of 26.67 million tons in 2016/17, according to a survey conducted.

The report sated that if the harvest gives the output that is expected then Pakistan may not require further imports at least in considerable quantities.

Due to the two back-to-back failures of crops, Pakistan had to import over two million tonnes during the last year to meet the shortfall in grain production.

In Punjab, having share of around 75 percent in total production, wheat harvest may hover around 21.75 million this year. Against the official estimates of more than 33 maunds per acre, farmers seem more upbeat about harvesting much greater output of wheat in 2020/21 season. “We have never heard so consistently about 40-45 maunds per acre yield by so many growers this year,” said Ibrahim Mughal, chairman of Agri-Forum Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China to help Pakistan in its irrigation practices*

April 13, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk






During an interview with China Economic Net, Dr. Gong Shihong, Deputy-Director of Department of Irrigation and Drainage, China Institute of Water Resources and Hydropower Research has said that China will empower China-Pak irrigation cooperation. He further said that China has recently established an international cooperation office to facilitate the communication between Chinese and Pakistani companies in irrigation technologies and products. Moreover, he said that their International Office will serve as a bridge between Chinese and Pakistani irrigation enterprises
BEIJING: A Chinese Association will empower China-Pak irrigation cooperation, China Economic Net (CEN) reported it on Monday.“We have recently established an international cooperation office to facilitate the communication between Chinese and Pakistani companies in irrigation technologies and products.”

This was stated by Dr. Gong Shihong, Deputy-Director of Department of Irrigation and Drainage, China Institute of Water Resources and Hydropower Research (IWHR), and Director of Agricultural Water-saving Equipment Division of China Agricultural Water-saving and Rural Drinking Water Supply Technology Association, in an interview with CEN. The International Office, a department devoted to international cooperation under China Water-saving Association, will serve as a bridge between Chinese and Pakistani irrigation enterprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Agriculture sector is being linked to CPEC to facilitate farming community: PM*


Imran says Pakistan is heading towards modern agriculture and the use of new technology will help curb corruption in the sector
The government is taking help from the private sector to facilitate the farming community and carry out experiments to boost agriculture, says premier

Fahad Zulfikar
26 Apr 2021


*(Karachi) Prime Minister Imran Khan has said that Pakistan is heading towards modern agriculture and the use of new technology will help curb corruption in the sector.*

Addressing the Kisan card distribution ceremony in Multan on Monday, Imran said that the agriculture sector is being linked with the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project. "Farmers are the backbone of the country," the PM remarked.

He stated that the government is taking help from the private sector to facilitate the farming community and carry out experiments to boost agriculture. "We have sought support from China in the field of agriculture," he said.

The premier highlighted that the government will provide relief to farmers in case the crops are destroyed.

The progress of farmers will ultimately uplift the country. The premier said the farmers of wheat earned Rs500 billion for their crops and the rate of the wheat crop increased by Rs500 during the so far tenure of the incumbent government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Government of Punjab issued a farmer card to directly deliver government subsidy to farmers as cash transfer:
You can get fertilizer, seeds and agricultural poison at a discounted price from the cultivated dealer through the farmer card.
Open your account after verifying your thumb at HBL Connect shop to get a registered Farmer Card
▪︎ Contact local staff of Agriculture Department (Extension) for unregistered farming registration
▪︎ For more information or details contact Agricultural Helpline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Farmers need to opt for latest irrigation technology*

Growers body suggests Sindh should install telemetry system on all canals


Usman Hanif 
May 11, 2021





PHOTO: REUTERS

*KARACHI: *In order to develop an efficient irrigation system, the government should help farmers in Sindh to opt for latest technology.

“When the environment changes, the first area to get affected is the agriculture sector, which in Pakistan uses 90% of water,” said Aamer Hayat Bhandara, Co-Founder of Agriculture Republic - a small farmer support network for finding innovative policy and practical solutions to national food security and climate change challenges.

Out of that 90% water, 80% was used by five major crops in Pakistan which included wheat, rice, cotton, maize and sugarcane, he said.

Bhandara highlighted that Pakistan’s productivity in terms of irrigation was one of the lowest in the world as a majority of the farmers used the ancient flood irrigation system. “The country’s watercourse system needs a complete overhaul,” he emphasised. The government of Sindh, with support of the federal government, should install a telemetry system on all the 14 offtake canals linked with barrages, suggested the Sindh Abadgar Board (SAB).

Real-time information of the flow of canals would improve governance, enhance transparency and efficiency, it said.

SAB Senior Vice President Mehmood Nawaz Shah stated that it was now believed that freshwater flow was the only water that was recharged in aquifers, wells, etc. “Therefore, focus should be on farm water efficiency.”

Moreover, in addition to the World Bank’s ongoing programme for drip and sprinkler irrigation, the lining of watercourses should be increased and at least 75% of 57,500 watercourses should be targeted, Shah stated.

“In addition to this, irrigation infrastructure, including gates, structures, etc is not in optimum condition, therefore new systems such as mechanically operated gates should be installed and damaged structures should be repaired,” he suggested.

Sindh Chamber of Agriculture President Miran Muhammad Shah urged the Sindh government to invest in solar systems for the agriculture sector. A vast area of Sindh agricultural land was irrigated by tube wells which did not get electricity regularly from the grid due to load-shedding, he said.

Sindh being the southernmost province is affected by the polluted water coming from Balochistan and Punjab and therefore, it has affected the Indus River, which is now considered as one of the most polluted rivers in the world.

Along with the Indus River, the system linked with it like the aquifers, wells and lakes is also affected, according to SAB. The board suggested that one-window operation - where immediate approvals were given for electricity, drainage, loan and other facilities - should be initiated for the industry for storage in controlled atmosphere, fruit and vegetable processing, etc.


_Published in The Express Tribune, May 11th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s soybean intercropping to boost agriculture sector*

May 9, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk







Vice Chancellor of the Islamia University of Bahawalpur (IUB), Athar Mehboob visited demonstration of maize-soybean strip intercropping technology at Khairpur Tamewali, Bahawalpur, and said that Pakistan needs to learn from China to boost growth in agriculture sector. He thanked Chinese technology’s successful localization in the country, and expressed gratitude to Professor Yang Wenyu of Sichuan Agricultural University.
ISLAMABAD: Vice Chancellor of the Islamia University of Bahawalpur (IUB) Athar Mehboob visited demonstration of maize-soybean strip intercropping technology at Khairpur Tamewali, Bahawalpur.
According to China Economic Net (CEN), he explored all the demonstrative plots to check both crops’ growth and greenness. “We need to learn from our Chinese brothers how they modernize their agriculture and how they increase the yields with less resource,” he said.

Seeing Chinese agricultural technology’s successful localization in Pakistan, “here I want to say thanks to the Chinese President Xi Jinping who introduced China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to Pakistan,” Athar Mehboob said.

He also expressed gratitude to Professor Yang Wenyu of Sichuan Agricultural University, and Dr. Gu Wenliang, Agricultural Commissioner, Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, for their generous support.
Dr Gu twitted about the visit that “I also have full confidence that this technology would change the edible oil production in Pakistan soon.” “We desperately want to sign MoUs with Chinese universities to learn from their high-yielding experience. We are ready to provide all the facilities to Chinese professors and scientists if they are interested to do any research in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Decarbonising agriculture: solution is right under our feet*

Zofeen T. Ebrahim
May 18, 2021









If farmers return to the “natural way of doing cultivation” on raised beds, that require no tilling and by using organic mulch, it is possible to reverse the damage. — AFP

THE way we grow our food can either put carbon up in the atmosphere or down below into the earth. More carbon in the atmosphere leads to global warming, but the same when put into the soil can be good for us. The problem and solution is simply a matter of attaining the right balance, say experts.

The way we do agriculture is putting the carbon from the soil and biosphere into the atmosphere. Today, it is the second-largest sector after energy contributing 43 per cent of greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions caused both by use of fossil-intensive fertiliser and land-use change, which in turn, are driven by increasing demand for food.

But experts say we need to look at carbon, not as our enemy but our ally as agriculture can provide more options to reduce the carbon footprint than say transport, industries and infrastructure.

“Regenerative agriculture is both a source and storage for GHGs,” said 70-year old Asif Sharif, a progressive farmer from Pakpattan in Punjab province. He believes that by turning to regenerative agriculture and changing grazing practices we can reverse climate change, drawdown carbon and reduce usage of water.

If farmers return to the “natural way of doing cultivation” on raised beds, that require no tilling and by using organic mulch, it is possible to reverse the damage.

According to the Food and Agriculture Authority, of the total area of 79.6 million hectares, up to 23.3m hectares is cropped. Out of this up to 2pc of landlords control 45pc of farmland and 98pc control the remaining 55pc.

The forests cover 4.6m hectares and the rest of the land comprises culturable waste, densely populated forests and rangelands. Almost 80pc of the cultivated area is covered by an irrigation system.

Major crops like wheat, rice, cotton and sugar cane contribute around 4.9pc, while minor crops contribute 2.1pc to the country’s total GDP. The livestock sector contributes 11pc to the GDP (60.5pc in agriculture sector). It also remains the largest employer in the country employing over 40pc of the labour force. Still 20.3pc of Pakistan’s population (40m people) is undernourished or food insecure.

The annual per capita availability of water in Pakistan is estimated at about 1,100 cubic metres; almost reaching chronic water stress with 90pc going into agriculture and the remaining share split between industry and domestic use.

Mr Sharif has devised paradoxical agriculture called PQNK, short for paedar qudrati nizam-i-kashtkari, which he claims is the solution to all evils, including climate crisis, imbalance of CO2, water shortage, degeneration of soil, poverty of small farmers and even poor quality of food.

“All are interlinked to soil and the way we practice farming,” he pointed out, adding: “Agriculture when done correctly, is infinitely self-renewing.” He emphasised adopting improved farm management practices which in turn would give better crop yields and more productive livestock.

His 500-acre farmland is his laboratory and he has a huge following of farmers listening to his every word on YouTube (since 2008), many of whom are from Indian Punjab.

His Facebook page called Pedaver, with over 17,000 followers, has hundreds of video clips sent by happy farmers who followed his advice.

Mr Sharif said an acre of wheat crop absorbs more CO2 from the atmosphere than an acre of forest with trees because the surface area of leaves from a wheat crop is much more. But because a forest is not ploughed the carbon remains stored there. The wheat field, on the other hand, because it is ploughed after harvesting releases carbon.

The bovine problem
But within this sector, livestock account for 70-80pc of all agricultural emissions.

Gases produced in the stomach of ruminant animals (cows, buffalo, sheep and goats), mainly methane that an animal burps, is 80 times more potent than CO2 in causing global warming.

And according to Ghulam Habib, an animal nutrition expert, the GHG emissions from livestock in Pakistan are far higher than global averages. This is corroborated by a 2012 FAO study that found methane emissions from livestock in Pakistan to be double the emissions from country’s transport sector.

But reducing methane emissions from livestock is critical to decarbonising agriculture, he said, but it was a lot harder as it means tweaking the animals’ biology and physiology.

He described “poor breeding and farm practices” as major contributors of large GHG emission by this sector.

While feed additives could be central to attaining carbon neutrality, a surer way was reducing the number of unproductive livestock and concentrating on improving their genes, he said.

Pakistan has a (huge) livestock (cattle, buffaloes, camels, horses, mules, asses, sheep, goat) of 207.4m (2019-20) but more than 80pc of the animals suffer from poor health.

Mr Habib, a former professor at the Peshawar Agricultural University, carried out a detailed assessment of emissions from the livestock supply chain from cradle-to-farm, in 2017, and had hoped the study would serve as baseline information for further research and policy debate to come up with a sound plan.

But there has been little interest in using the findings in formulating a national action plan for reducing emissions in the livestock sector. It would require, the challenging task of calculating the amount of emissions generated by different species. But more importantly, getting an authentic counting of the livestock carried out.

The United Nations-backed Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change estimates a global methane reduction of 40pc to 45pc by 2030 is needed to limit global warming to 1.5°C, as cheaply as possible. Moreover, because methane stays in the atmosphere for only a decade, reducing its output can deliver a relatively quick win compared with CO2, which lingers for centuries.

Published in Dawn, May 18th, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Achieving sustainability in the field of agriculture is the biggest challenge, said Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin.

In a meeting with Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Food Security Jamshed Iqbal Cheema on Tuesday, he stressed the need for boosting farm productivity by facilitating farmers through interest-free agricultural loans so that they could get a fair share in the produce.

“The dominance of middlemen needs to be curtailed effectively,” he said. “By eliminating the role of middlemen, growers will get 35-40% higher return on their agricultural produce.”

The finance minister was of the view that interest-free loans would empower the farmers.

He discussed the modalities for provision of microcredit to the farmers through a syndicate of banks and microfinance institutions in a bid to enable them to purchase fertiliser, pesticides and other basic inputs.

He emphasised that the provision of interest-free loans to small farmers would transform the agriculture sector and end exploitation by the middlemen.

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 19th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China highlight areas for agricultural cooperation in projects worth Rupees 83 Billion*

May 20, 2021

SOURCEdailytimes.com.pk





ISLAMABAD: As many as 18 projects worth around Rs83 billion have been identified in agriculture sector under the multi-billion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Project, with an aim to exploit its true potential and modernize it for the sustainable economic growth.

“Agriculture development is the main component of the second-phase of CPEC and both China and Pakistan are determined to exploit this sector for mutual benefit,” said Senior Joint Secretary and Spokesman of the Ministry of National Food Security and Research Javed Hammayun.


About twelve short, medium and long-term projects identified by the China-Pakistan Joint Working Groups (JWG) are related to Livestock Wing, Ministry of National Food Security and Research (MNFS&R) and Livestock and Dairy Development Department, six projects are related to research and development to be executed b Pakistan Agricultural Research Council while one project has been identified for the establishment of Aquaculture Park in Coastal Areas of Pakistan.

Giving break up details, Javed said, through these projects both the countries would cooperate in the areas of capacity building, agriculture product processing and technology extension, he added.

The other identified projects included uplifting of local agriculture sector including fisheries, establishment of foot and mouth disease free zones, and market information as well as agricultural trade, he added.


Javed said that the short-term projects would be completed in two years’ time whereas the and medium as well as long term projects would be completed in four to five years’ time frame.

During the said high level visit, Ministry of Planning and Development had also signed an MOU with its Chinese counterpart to bring the two Joint Working Groups (JWGs) including Agricultural Cooperation and Science Technology under CPEC, he added.

Javed Hammayun further informed that so far two meetings of JWG had taken place, adding that second Joint working Group (JWG) on Agricultural Cooperation was held via video.

Both sides agreed to establish the center for sustainable control of plants pest diseases in Pakistan (Karachi) for which Department of Plant Protection will be the lead Executing Agency.

He said that Pakistan and China had also agreed to conduct third meeting of JWG in 2021 in Beijing.

Apprising the progress made on different projects finalized by JWG, he said that Foot and Mouth Disease (FMDF) free zone in Bahawalpur Division was established by Punjab, adding that in this regard an updated technical matrix on establishment of FMD Free Zones proposed by Livestock and Dairy Development Department, Punjab had been shared with Chinese side along with invitation to Chinese experts for inspection.

Livestock Wing of Ministry of National Food Security and Research has provided requisite information on prescribed questionnaire for export of poultry products to China and invited Chinese technical team to visit Pakistan for inspection of poultry establishments, he added.

In order to promote bilateral collaboration in research and transfer of technology, Chines side had also expressed its consent for providing financial assistance for the establishment of Center of Excellence at National Agriculture Research Center on agriculture, livestock and fisheries.

Javed Hammayun further informed that Pakistan was keen to develop its research collaboration with Chinese institutions in order to enhance per-acre crop output of all major crop including wheat, rice, cotton and in this regard the other side has also agreed for providing technical and financial assistance for the establishment of center of excellence on Central Cotton Research Institute Multan, besides the establishment of intelligent greenhouse farming in Pakistan.

The seven projects to be executed by PARC included promotion of cherry cultivation on commercial Scale in Gilgit-Baltistan for taping the export potential to China, adding that this project would be completed within five years with an estimated cost of Rs, 1,200 million, he added.

The Northern Areas of the country have enamoured potential to produce dry fruits and recognizing the importance the JWG had also identified the project promotion and development of Pistachio in Pakistan under CPEC initiatives and the estimated cost of initiative was calculated at Rs1,300 million and it would be completed within five years’ time period, he remarked.

Meanwhile, commenting on Pak-China collaboration in research and technology transfer, Member Plant Sciences in PARC Dr Ghulam Muhammad Ali said that the council had established National Institute for Genomics and Advanced Bio-technology (NIGAB).

The NIGAB in collaboration with Chinese Academy of Agriculture Sciences had developed four high-yielding virus free banana verities, he said adding that new verities of potatoes were also developed which would have significant impact on local output of crop.

“We are also working with Chinese scientists for the development of long grain green super rice and high-yielding sugarcane and cotton verities and work on these crops were on advanced stage and it was expected that within a short span of time the verities of above-mentioned crops would be available for local cultivation that would have revolutionary impact on agriculture sector in the country”, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan endorses 10 products for GI registration*

Move will help enhance global trade by attracting demand for country's products

Zafar Bhutta 
May 21, 2021


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has approved 10 agro and non-agro products for Geographical Indication (GI) registration in a bid to claim them as its brands in the international market.

The move comes following India's attempt to label Basmati rice as its exclusive brand in the European Union market.

The process of GI registration for the 10 Pakistani products has begun after the cabinet gave its go-ahead last month.

The Commerce Division told the cabinet in a meeting held in April that GI was like intellectual property rights (IPRs), which was assigned to a product originating from a specific area whose quality or reputation was attributable to its place of origin.

Pakistan enacted the Geographical Indications (Registration and Protection) Act 2020 in March 2020 to ensure the registration and effective protection of the country’s products. The government of Pakistan has already initiated the GI registration of its products.

In this connection, Basmati rice was registered on January 21, 2021 whereas the process for giving GI protection to Pink Rock Salt commenced on February 22, 2021.

A significant number of other products of Pakistan can also be protected under the GI Act 2020. GI will serve as a potential economic tool to promote and enhance national and international trade by attracting global demand and premium prices for Pakistan's products.

The Ministry of Commerce has embarked on a drive to identify the public bodies to be authorised by the federal government for the GI registration of Pakistan's products under Section 11(2) of the GI Act 2020 so that the registration process could be initiated by the respective stakeholders/ agencies.

The role of registering bodies is important as the responsibility to prepare the Book of Specifications rests with them.

The book is an essential document that contains the name and description of a GI bearing product, its principal characteristics, methods to obtain the product, definition of geographical area (mapping), link between the product and geographical environment, and evidence that the product originated from the defined geographical area.

The agricultural and nonagricultural products which the Ministry of Commerce has proposed for GI registration in the first phase include Chaunsa Mango, Sindhri Mango, Kinnow, Hunza Ruby, Swat Emerald, Kashmir Tourmaline, Skardu Topaz, Skardu Aquamarine, Peridot Stone and Peridot Valley.

The ministry has picked Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) and Pakistan Minerals Development Corporation (PMDC) for registering these products.

Once the public bodies are authorised and notified as registrants, they will prepare the Book of Specifications and apply for the registration of GI-bearing products with the Intellectual Property Organisation Pakistan (IPO Pakistan).

The Ministry of Commerce tabled a proposal in last month's cabinet meeting where it sought approval for registering these products as brands of Pakistan.

Cabinet members appreciated the steps taken to protect the agro and non-agro products of Pakistan in the international market. However, they noted that bureaucratic hurdles were delaying efforts aimed at safeguarding national interests.

The cabinet members pointed out that there were several trade officers working in Pakistani missions in different countries including the EU. However, they never identified the threat posed by India to Pakistan's Basmati rice.

They asked the Commerce Division to take measures to protect Pakistani products in the international market. These products are a major source of exports from Pakistan to the global market.

Pakistan has already been too late in the GI registration of its products. By the end of 2020, the country had not registered any product as its exclusive brand.

The bureaucracy moved only after India claimed Basmati rice as its brand in the European market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Pakistan produces 15,750 metric **tons** of honey’*

International honey bee moot held in Multan

Our Correspondent
May 21, 2021







*MULTAN: *The Institute of Plant Protection, MNS Unversity of Agriculture, Multan held the International Honey Bee Conference on “Bee Pollination Under Climate Change Scenario” via webinar on Thursday.

Federal Minister on National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhar Imam was invited as the chief guest at the event. The minister said, “Pakistan has great potential for beekeeping due to a diverse bee flora and suitable environmental conditions. Honeybees are an essential component of modern agriculture and economy.”

Beekeeping and honey production is becoming a profitable business in Pakistan along with being an eco-friendly practice.

Pakistan has three species of native Apis and one exotic honeybee.

Currently, there are about 10,000 beekeepers in Pakistan managing almost 1.1 million Apis mellifeca colonies. Annual honey production is about 15,750 metric tonnes in the country.


Pakistan ranks 20th in the world for honey production and 34th in honey export.

Beekeeping in Pakistan is mainly focused in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and central and north regions of Punjab but nowadays it is growing rapidly due to the demand for honey and its byproducts locally and internationally.

Plant diversity is directly dependent upon pollination success and vice versa, thus understanding the management of pollinators is very impotent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Any analysis of long-term regional productivity would reveal that farmers in Sindh have historically enjoyed higher returns compared to their friends in the northern province. Tons of explanations exist for this phenomenon: from relatively larger farm holding sizes in the southern province encouraging economies of scale, to longer dry summer spells that make crops less susceptible to pest attacks. On the flipside, dry weather patterns means that Sindh’s growers must choose from a limited basket of crop choices, especially among grains and cash crops.

In order to increase output, Sindh’s farmers do not have much of a choice but to focus on productivity maximization. Provincial net area under cultivation has long been maxed out at 3.6 million hectares, as the ratio of current fallow land to area sown more than once (in a year) has declined from 4 times to 2.3 times over the past two decades. Moreover, anecdotal evidence suggests that farmers in the province derive a smaller share of their earnings from livestock, thus making them more dependant on better performance of crops.

It is in this context that the secular stagnation in Sindh’s crop productivity is fast becoming alarming. Although growers in the province still enjoy higher yields compared to Punjab’s on average, the difference is fast diminishing.







Over the past two decades, Sindh recorded massive advances in productivity that came on the back of improvement of water courses in the province followed by increase in actual surface water availability during both cropping seasons. By FY12, crop yields across all four major crops had improved by at least 15 percent compared to a decade earlier. In fact, average yield had doubled in the case of cotton, while growing by over one-third for wheat.

But much has gone wrong ever since. Crop yields that had been growing at 4 to 8 percent annually (long term average) between FY01 – FY12 have since stagnated, recording negative annual growth in the case of wheat, cotton, and rice since FY13. While many are quick to blame water stress for Sindh’s changing fortunes, IRSA numbers tell a different story.

For one, because the southern province is wholly dependent on canal water for farming, Sindh’s irrigation supply has always been more erratic and dependent on river flows. Compared to Punjab’s farmers, most Sindh growers have never had access to groundwater supplies due to its salinity. While it is correct that water stress has become more pronounced in recent years – especially since the flood year – in the past Sindh has managed to improve its crops’ productivity despite volatility in river flows. The academically inclined readers might recall that Sindh suffered from droughts in early 2000s, yet still managed to improve productivity for most major crops during the period.







The secular stagnation in Sindh’s crop productivity warrants urgent intervention, but also requires a comprehensive investigation that examines changing climatic patterns and effects on crop productivity, and possible changes in regions traditionally considered favourable for some crops which may no longer be true. Sindh’s agricultural policymakers, for example, must ask whether given the erratic and volatile availability, is the province growing best suited crops or should it switch over to more drought resistant varieties?

Most importantly, the province must jettison the 20th century paradigm of self-sufficiency and consider whether its rural economy would be better off if it generated surpluses in drought resistant crops that could be traded in exchange for grains consumed locally, both with regional and international trade partners. The census of 2017 has revealed that the widely believed rural population of the province has now been reduced to a minority. Based on most recent output estimates and population numbers, Sindh’s claim to grain self-sufficiency already stands doubtful.

It may not be long before the producers in the province have little influence over prices of commodities produced indigenously, if a significant quantum is procured/imported from outside the region. It is high time that policymakers ask tough questions regarding the future trajectory of agricultural sector in the province. Questioning the current crop mix may be a good place to start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wild Pistachio Reserve at Hazarganji Chiltan National Park. Quetta

Balochistan has great potential to grow Pistachio...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The fruits of the government's agriculture policy have begun. 
The growth rate in all major crops 4.65 percent.

Wheat......... 8.1 percent
Rice..............13.6 percent
Sugarcane... 22 percent
Corn............. 7.4 percent

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361600398117777412

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

MULTAN: Special Assistant to Prime Minister on National Food Security and Research, Jamshed Iqbal Cheema, said on Saturday that PM’s Agriculture Transformation Plan was a revolutionary initiative to shift national agriculture from subsistence to the next level, the commercial agriculture.

Catchline of the plan is 'Agriculture to Food changing Pakistan', he said while addressing a press conference at Central Cotton Research Institute (CCRI) Multan.

The seven-year transformation plan would focus small and medium farmers, he said, adding that 65 percent growers have less than 2.5 acres landholding. Only, 26,000 out of 8.3 million growers have over 100 acres land and the rest possessed less than 50 acres.

SAPM Jamshed Iqbal Cheema said that agriculture serves three vital purposes including food, feed and fibre and the fuel (bio-diesel) in case of large scale farming.

He said, 60 percent rural population producing food for all of us needed moral and financial support for their financial stability and avoid their shifting to cities for earning purposes. He said that the income of small growers would be enhanced by 2.5 times in seven years. PM's Transformation plan was meant to strike balance among farmers, consumers, society and processors (industry).

He informed that 44 million ton grain including wheat, rice and maize was being produced in the country and it would be doubled and brought to 84 million ton by virtue of the plan. Cheema said that the fruits and vegetable production would also be enhanced. He said that 10 million olive trees were being planted at Hazara division in KPK and Rawalpindi division which would meet the olive oil need also.

He said that fruit trees would be produced at agricultural areas and millions of trees would be planted under a massive drive.

He said that two oilseed and pulse (Moong) would be cultivated between two major crops including cotton and wheat and added that the production of maize and potato would also be enhanced.

He said that wheat production would also be enhanced.

He said milk was a major food item adding that, on average, every person drinks 200 litres milk and eat 108 kilogramme flour annually. He said there was dire need to further improve cows' breedings to enhance milk production.

He said that 30 million people keep pets cattle and added that cow's milk will be enhanced and brought to 11000 litres.

The SAPM said that the government was going to open 900 stores across the country to save growers from middle men, adding that soft loans would be provided to farmers against their produce to be kept at these 5000-15000 metric tons capacity stores.

He said that banks would provide soft term loans to farmers to help them cultivate next crop.

The grower could sell his produce whenever he wants and he would pay the bank loan, Cheema added.

He said that machinery would be provided to growers and youth to promote fruits and vegetable. He said that private extension service was being introduced at provincial level to provide guidance to growers as private sector would run it and the government would pay.

The government is going to make the information regarding cooking and food part of the curriculum at matric and intermediate, A, O level while universities would be asked to provide maximum information about food.

He said that the each inch of land throughout the country would be brought under use. He informed that 10 new dams were being built and added that the bumper production of six crops was achieved this year.

He said that wheat was recorded one million ton extra from our demand while the government was going to import 3 to 4 million ton wheat more to maintain120-days reserve wheat stock.

He said that sugarcane recorded the second highest production.

He said that government was taking steps for the revival of the cotton and added that all efforts would be made to achieve over 10 million cotton bales this year with a target of 14 million cotton bales in sight for near future.

Cheema said that sugarbeet would be cultivated at one million acres which would help meet the sugar need.

He said that restructuring of CCRI was being reinforced to improve its performance further. On this occasion, Vice President Pakistan Central Cotton Committee Dr Muhammad Ali Talpur, Director CCRI Dr zahid Mahmood and others were present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A special forum on Pakistan-China agricultural cooperation was held in Kunming, the capital city of Yunnan province of China, in commemoration of the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China. The event was attended by Ambassador of Pakistan to China, Moin ul Haque, and other senior officials from both countries. Ambassador Haque thanked Chinese businessmen for their interest in Pakistan and said that as CPEC enters Phase-II, the government of Pakistan has attached priority to deepening bilateral agricultural cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Record production observe in country’s six major crops: *

ISLAMABAD, (APP):...... Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research, Syed Fakhar Imam on Saturday said that record production was observed in six major crops in the country, which are expected to boost the national economic growth.

“Modern research and innovation in the field of agriculture, especially research on the seeds of different major and minor crops by the agricultural experts can revolutionize the country’s agriculture.” “Quality research and intellect in the agriculture is need of hour to achieve the agenda of ‘Food Security’ in the Country”, he added.

As this time the government has provided the quality and cheap seeds to the farmers for major crops, which led to a record increase in the country’s agricultural production, Minister for National Food Security and Research, Syed Fakhar Imam said this while addressing a press conference here.

Due to the excellent agricultural policy of the Pakistan Tehreek – e- Insaf (PTI) government, supply of good quality seeds and favorable weather conditions, the production of wheat, rice, maize, potato, onion and groundnut has increased to a record level.

Minister was of the view that excellent production and efficiency in the agricultural sector is due to the personal interest of Prime Minister Imran Khan in the agricultural sector, which has increased the confidence of the farmers.

Syed Fakhar Imam said that the country’s wheat production this time was 27.3 million tons, while last year’s wheat production was 25.3 million tons, which was 2 million tons more than the previous year.

Similarly, there was a record rise in the production of other major crops like maize, rice, groundnut, potato and production of onions.

He said that agricultural sector was neglected in the past and, “we have to regain our lost ground in cotton production by using modern research and technology to recover our lost ground in cotton production.”

Fakhar Imam said the government has a special focus on industrial activities in agricultural lands and agro- regions, especially housing societies developed by different quarters.

In this regard, “I will talk to Prime Minister Imran Khan exclusively so that some policy can be formulated on this.”

Similarly, there was a record rise in the production of other major crops like maize, rice, groundnut, potato and production of onions.

He said that maize production in this time remained at record 8.645 million tons, while last year’s wheat production was 7.88 million tons, adding that the country’s rice production also observed record increase at 8.41 million in this season.

He said that the government is committed to introducing innovation in the agriculture sector for promoting the value addition culture to provide competitiveness to the local agriculture items in the global market.

Now the government has supported the agriculture sector to achieve competitiveness for exporting the major fruits including mangoes and citrus in potential markets of European Union, Australia and United States (US), he said.

Minister said that livestock has also emerged as a major component of the agriculture sector and now has achieved a growth rate of 3.1 percent.

Replying to a question said that now the government has especially focused on the production of edible oil to decrease the biggest export bill in this commodity.

He said that the government has also planned to promote the floriculture for promoting flower farming and also focusing on the organic farming for enhancing the country’s export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Different Types of Mangoes Available in Pakistan*

Known as the ‘King of Fruits’ in South Asia, Mangoes are among the things that almost every Pakistani waits for all year! The arrival of summer in Pakistan also signals the arrival of mangoes. As Pakistan is one of the largest producers of mangoes in the world with hundreds of varieties being grown in the country, there is a need to identify the most popular types of mangoes in Pakistan that are consumed and loved by people the most.



*DIFFERENT TYPES OF MANGOES IN PAKISTAN*


While summers are usually all about foods that help you beat the heat and stay cool, mangoes have a special place reserved in the hearts of Pakistanis everywhere, which is why they are also exported all over the world. The heavenly fruit can be peeled and eaten raw once it is ripe, chopped up into desserts and salads, blended to make smoothies and mango lassi, or even pickled before it is ripe to make mango pickles or ‘aam ka achaar’. Shredded mango is also used to create a sour and sweet murabba to be consumed with meals during mango season in Pakistan.

Some of the most popular types of mangoes in Pakistan include:


Langra
Chaunsa
Anwer Ratol
Sindhri
Dussehri
Let’s discuss this list of mangoes available in Pakistan in detail below.




*LANGRA*







Langra Mangoes Remain Green When Ripe

This mango variety was most probably first cultivated in Varanasi, also commonly known as Banaras, in the northern part of India. Nobody knows why the mango came to be known as Langra or ‘lame’, but many local stories claim that the owner of the tree was lame himself, and so, this circumstance gave the mango its name.

The major factor that distinguishes Langra from all the other types of mangoes is that it maintains its green colour even after it’s ripe, while other mangoes change into a yellow-reddish colour. Langra’s flesh is fibreless, yellowish-brown, and has a strong smell when ripe. The skin is fragile, and this mango is only available as a medium-sized fruit with a small and oval seed.

It usually hits the markets mid-July to August and is the ideal variety for canning and preservation, while the flavour can range from extremely sweet to a bitter sourness, depending on the ripeness of the fruit.




*CHAUNSA*






Chaunsa Mangoes Are Exported All Over the World


This mango was originally cultivated in Rahim Yar Khan and Multan, but legend has it that it was given its current name by Sher Shah Suri after he defeated the Mughal Emperor Humayun at Chausa, a district in Bihar, India. This mango was the favourite of the founder of the Suri Empire.

Chaunsa is also one of the most loved types of mangoes across the world because it is exceptionally sweet and juicy. You can simply soften the flesh from the outside by pushing the skin inwards with your thumbs before removing the mango’s eye that connects it to the stem to drink the delicious juice. It doesn’t get any fresher than this!

The deliciously soft mango has a wonderful fragrance, minimum fibre, and a thick stone in the middle with light yellow flesh. Its ripening season is June to August, and it keeps on delighting taste buds in Pakistan and across the world until late September when no other mango varieties are available.



*ANWAR RATOL*




Anwar Ratol is Quite Commonly Found in Punjab

This mango owes its existence to Anwar-ul-Haq, who is said to have been the first to cultivate this type of mango in a village named Rataul near Baghpat district in Uttar Pradesh, India. Anwar Ratol is primarily found in the Punjab province of Pakistan and has a distinctive sweet taste and fragrance with fibreless flesh.

Due to high demand, it hits the markets for a very short duration in two bursts, once at the start of the mango season from May to June when it is thin-skinned but incredibly sweet, and then in July to August, where it has a relatively thicker skin but is less sweet in taste.


*SINDHRI*







Sindhri Mangoes Are Ideal for Commercial Use

Sindhri is a leading variety of mango from Sindh with its origins in a town of the same name in Mirpur Khas District. It is a large, oval-shaped mango with a yellowish skin, is low in fibre, and is highly aromatic. For many, Sindhri mango is the epitome of taste and texture in mangoes. While it is generally sweet, Sindhri mangoes might be a bit tangy early in the season. 

It is also one of the varieties that is seen the most commonly in markets in Sindh and the top variety of mangoes that are used commercially for milkshakes and ice creams. This mango also grows larger towards the end of its season between May and August and does not spoil easily, providing it with a fairly long shelf life than some of the other varieties, like Langra, which will start to turn black in a few days if you keep them refrigerated.



*DUSSEHRI*







Dussehri Mangoes Are Smaller Than Other Varieties

Dussehri traces its roots back to the gardens of the Nawab of Lucknow in the 18th century. Mouth-watering and lip-smacking, the mango has the juiciest pulp with an exquisite taste and delightful aroma.

Smaller than other mangoes, it is no less delicious with a sweet juice, leaving you wanting more even after having 2 or 3 in one go. The best time to enjoy this mango is at the peak of its flavour during the first two weeks of July.

Saroli, Neelum, Fajri, Almas, Malda, Gulab Khans, Sunera, Lal Badshah, Totapuri, and Alphonso are other famous and readily available mangoes in Pakistan. 

You can also grow a mango tree in your backyard to enjoy the best mangoes in Pakistan, as our climate is ideal for planting quite a few trees in your garden at home. You can also make delicious and refreshing summer drinks from the fruits of your garden, including mango juice, which can be frozen to make mango ice cream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

To protect farmers from middleman exploitation, the government is planning to provide farmers with easy loans to build warehouses to store the crop, which will be received on a receipt issued by the store owner.

That way the farmer will not have a liquidity problem and when he sells his crop he will be able to repay the loan taken for the crop. And he can make a profit by hoarding the rest of the country's surplus crop instead of filling middlemen's pockets. 

These middle men are the ones who make huge profits every year without any effort, exploiting the common people and farmers by hoarding illegally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to double allocation for agri sector in 2021-22*


Recorder Report 
04 Jun 2021










LAHORE: The Punjab government has decided to double the allocation of development budget for the agriculture alongside brining projects for improving the quality of seeds and agricultural services to boost the production.

Further, the tax rate on agricultural services is bringing down to 1 percent from 16 percent for the corporate sector in order to make the sector attractive for the investment by the corporate sector. Additionally, establishment of special zones to improve livestock breeding and eradication of foot-and-mouth disease is part of the Budget 2021-22.

This was disclosed by the Punjab Finance Minister Hashim Jawan Bakhat addressing a pre-budget seminar here at Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry Regional office. He announced extending the scope of the scope of Kisan Card to provide subsidies and other benefits to farmers.

Opportunities are being created for the private sector by reducing the burden of public sector on banks, he added. Regional Chairman PFCCI Chaudhry Muhammad Saleem Bhular, MP Chaudhry Muhammad Shafiq, Mian Anjum Nisar, and representatives of trade bodies were also attended the meeting.

The minister said that the Punjab government fully support the federal government for uniformity in taxes in all the provinces. He asked the people doing agriculture must utilize the Punjab Employment Scheme for expansion of the agriculture sector. He said a committee was constituted to review the infrastructure cess and decision would be made in accordance with the recommendations made by it. 

However, the tax incentives given by the Punjab government during the first wave of the covid-19 pandemic will continue in the next financial year as well. He believed that the if business-friendly policies will not continue than the economy will again trap in vicious circle. Hashim claimed that current economic growth was outcome of the business-friendly policies of the federal and provincial governments. The Punjab Revenue Authority (PRA) tax collection has improved despite reduction in tax rate.

The relief given by Punjab government alongside exemptions of the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) will applicable in the next budget. Further reduction in stamp duties, improvement in regulatory framework, and increase in investment in services sector will also ensure economic growth, he added.

The provincial minister informed the participants that special attention was paid to the education and health sectors in the budget for the next financial year. The delivery of services at the district level is being improved.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Engro Corporation & Parwaaz collaborate to upskill farmers*

The two partners will work together to create a skilling program that comprises of curriculum developed with subject matter experts to teach modern farming practices to learners and integrating them with digital systems.

By News Desk

2 June 2021








Engro Corporation has signed a Memorandum of Collaboration with the Punjab Skills Development Fund (PSDF) to develop a skilling program for the role of Crop Advisors, under Parwaaz’s Agriculture and Foods skills incubator.

The two partners will work together to create a skilling program that comprises of curriculum developed with subject matter experts to teach modern farming practices to learners and integrating them with digital systems.

The upskilled Crop Advisors will then be able to better guide farmers on the best farming processes and use of marketing techniques using digital technology to boost their crop yield and incomes.

Engro Corporation will mobilize learners for the program, develop the program’s curriculum by engaging subject matter experts and identify the training needs of farmers, potential employers, and crop advisors.
It will also support program graduates in securing employment and connect them to stakeholders in the market.
Parwaaz will finance the execution of the program, support Engro in mobilizing the learners and facilitate in creating job opportunities and market linkages for successful graduates of the program.


*Message from Engro CEO*

Speaking on the event signing ceremony, Ghias Khan – President & CEO of Engro Corporation and co-chair of Agriculture & Foods for Parwaaz, said that, “For over 50 years, Engro has played a pivotal role in ensuring the nation’s food security and changing its agricultural landscape with innovative products and solutions. 

However, with a burgeoning population and the impact of climate change, our agriculture sector needs to achieve higher productivity to ensure food security for Pakistan.”

He added, “In this context, this new public-private partnership between Engro and PSDF is very timely to enable our hardworking farmers to be future-ready and equip them with modern farming techniques and digital solutions. By upskilling the farmers, we can boost their incomes and crop output in line with the government’s agricultural transformation vision.”


*Message from CEO PSDF*

According to Jawad Khan, CEO of PSDF, “The agriculture sector of Pakistan is one of the most critical areas where Parwaaz can make a profound impact and close the skills gap that impedes our economic progress.”

He further said, “In Engro, we have found a partner that has a longstanding reputation of pioneering farmer uplift and digitization initiatives in the industry. Together, we look forward to enabling our farmers to adopt best global practices and improve their livelihoods.”

Last year, Pakistan was featured in the ‘Future of Jobs’ Report by the World Economic Forum (WEF) for the first time. Punjab Skills Development Fund (PSDF) serves as the secretariat for Parwaaz, which is the National Accelerator on closing the skills gap in Pakistan, set up in collaboration with World Economic Forum.

With the guidance of the most influential public and private sector leaders, it is developing reskilling, upskilling, and new skilling plans for the current and future workforce of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Agriculture under the govt spotlight — I*

Engr. Ainul Abedin 
05 Jun 2021









Pakistan Agriculture Research Council had a great opportunity to correct its approach more than two decades back and learn how to economize use of water and yet get better results when Marhoom Sheikh Zayed Al-Nahyan (May Allah SWT bless him) had invited Pakistan Agriculture Research Council to send two ‘engineers” to Rahimyar Khan Palace (with full pay and free boarding/lodging to be arranged by him) to study and learn drip irrigation which produces better results in kinnow trees (and other similar applications) at only 10 percent water usage in comparison to the “normal” flood irrigation being presently used all over the country.


The “perfectionist” that Sheikh Zayed was, he had ordered a “mirror image” of existing kinnow plantation on one side of the long palace road with plantation on the other side, totally on our designed drip irrigation system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Barley and wheat cultivation—along with the domestication of cattle, primarily sheep and goat—was visible in Mehrgarh by 8000–6000 BCE. They cultivated six-row barley, einkorn and emmer wheat, jujubes and dates, and herded sheep, goats and cattle. Residents of the later period (5500 BC to 2600 BC) put much effort into crafts, including flint knapping, tanning, bead production, and metal working. The site was occupied continuously until about 2655 BC.

Irrigation was developed in the Indus Valley Civilization (see also Mohenjo-daro) by around 4500 BCE. The size and prosperity of the Indus civilization grew as a result of this innovation, which eventually led to more planned settlements making use of drainage and sewers. Sophisticated irrigation and water storage systems were developed by the Indus Valley Civilization, including artificial reservoirs at Girnar dated to 3000 BCE, and an early canal irrigation system from circa 2600 BCE.

Archaeological evidence of an animal-drawn plough dates back to 2500 BC in the Indus Valley Civilization.

All agricultural affairs and activities in Pakistan are overseen and regulated by the Ministry of Agriculture.

Pakistan produced in 2018:

67.1 million tons of sugarcane (5th largest producer in the world, behind Brazil, India, China and Thailand);
25.0 million tons of wheat (7th largest producer in the world);
10.8 million tons of rice (10th largest producer in the world);
6.3 million tons of maize (20th largest producer in the world);
4.8 million tons of cotton (5th largest producer in the world);
4.6 million tonnes of potato (18th largest producer in the world);
2.3 million tonnes of mango (including mangosteen and guava) (5th largest producer in the world, only behind India, China, Thailand and Indonesia);
2.1 million tons of onion (6th largest producer in the world);
1.6 million tons of orange (12th largest producer in the world);
593 thousand tons of tangerine;
1,601 thousand tons of tomatoes;
545 thousand tons of apple;
540 thousand tons of watermelon;
501 thousand tons of carrot;
471 thousand tons of date (6th largest producer in the world);
In addition to smaller productions of other agricultural products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Most food spending supports processing, not farmers:*


AFP
08 Jun 2021

PARIS: Farmers worldwide receive barely a quarter of what consumers spend at the grocery store, and even less for food consumed outside the home, researchers reported Monday.

Beyond the question of whether farmers get their fair share, the multi-step processing from farm to table may not be compatible with sustainable development, according to a study in the journal Nature Food. “People do not recognise how much of what we pay for in our meals is not the physical food,” Cornell University’s Chris Barrett, senior author of the study, told AFP by email.

“Most of the value addition in the global food economy is not on farm but rather is the processing, manufacturing, distribution and service activities closer to the consumer.”

This highly segmented value chain creates employment and provides convenience for the consumer, whether in the form of bagged salads, frozen dinners or a meal at the mall. But these consumer advantages should also be measured against the impact on health and the environment, the authors argue.

“Greenhouse gas emissions is a good example,” said Barrett, pointing to the carbon pollution generated by all the steps in the value chain. “So is water use.”

“There is also the question of where desirable attributes of foods — such as minerals, vitamins, fibre — and undesirable attributes (‘bad’ fats, salt, sugar) are added or lost,” he added.

“These are all factors that have major public health implications.”

Building on a method originally applied to the US, the researchers developed a standardised approach to estimate the importance of food value chains between farmers and consumers. They applied this yardstick to data from 2005 to 2015 on 61 middle- and high-income countries that cover 90 percent of the global food economy. They found that, on average, farmers receive 27 percent of what is paid for foods consumers eat at home.

The study focused on the three-quarters of food that is consumed in the same country where it is produced.

For the other 25 percent, “the farmer share of consumer expenditures on imported foods is almost surely even less,” said Barret.

The already vast proportion of food dollars going to post-farm activities is only likely to increase, the study concluded.

Farmers in fast-growing economies like China and India will earn more as their populations get richer, but their share of food spending is likely to shrink as demand for convenient consumption grows. The study points to the UN Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs) — adopted in 2015 and set for 2030 — as a way to measure the impact of the vast and growing food value chain sector.

What happens to food between farm and consumer will be critical to many SDGs including those targeting poverty, hunger and “responsible consumption and production”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*As Pakistan unveiled the Economic Survey 2020-21, the government announced it beat many earlier projections as the economy was able to stage a V-shaped recovery. Here are the salient features of the survey, according to AHL Research.*


Agriculture sector registered a growth of 2.77%.

Wheat witnessed a growth of 8.1%, rice 13.6%, while maize recorded a growth of 7.38%.

Sugarcane recorded the second-highest ever production at 22%. On the other hand, cotton witnessed a negative growth of 22.8% resulting in 15.6% decline in cotton ginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Budget 2021*

Shedding light on the issues, the finance minister said that inflation is a problem as it is affecting the low-income segment.

“It should be accepted that inflation is rising due to rise in food prices.”He claimed that $16 billion reserves are enough for imports for three months. Sufficient reserves are fuelling rupee stability.


“Pakistan is a food deficit country because the sector was neglected for past 15-20 years,” he clarified.

“We have to make Pakistan a food-sufficient country and for that, we have to focus on agriculture,” Tarin added.

Commodity warehousing, cold storages are the need of the hour. Moreover, the country needs administrative control mechanism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Budget 2021*


In order to ensure food security and increase agricultural productivity, the minister added, the government has made a whopping increase of over 300% in the agriculture development projects. It allocated more than Rs31 billion for the agriculture transformation and Rs 100 billion for Agriculture Transmission Plan. Moreover, Rs 55 billion has been set aside for the irrigation sector.

For livestock and dairy development projects, Rs5 billion have been allocated, and for the improvement of watercourses, Rs5 billion have been earmarked. For environmental protection, an allocation of Rs4 billion has been made, out of which Rs2.5 billion will go to the Prime Minister's flagship 10 billion tree tsunami project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

100 acres of pilot Chilli project under Pak-China alliance completed.

The project seeks to modernise agriculture sector in Pakistan, including new seeds to enhance the crop yield, provide skill development to farm labour as well as processing & its export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Pilot project of chilli farm at 100 acres completed’*










ISLAMABAD: Now its chilli farming that will play role in turning around economy of the country as pilot project of chilli farms has been completed with cooperation of the Chinese agricultural experts.

The CPEC Authority Chairman Lt Gen (R) Asim Saleem Bajwa has announced that pilot project of chilli farm with 100 acres is completed. In his tweet, he said that in the next phase, as many as 3000 acres of land would be brought under chilli cultivation. He said the Pak-China Condiment alliance had been formed with the Chinese partners CMEC and Sichuan Litong Food Group. This project would also help boosting exports of spices from the country. This would enhance yield, improve seed quality, skill development, farm labour, and processing.

The official sources claimed that the project chilli farming is expected to produce more than 8,000 tons of dried chilies with a net income of more than Rs100,000 per acre for local farmers. Based on this, it will further develop downstream deep processing industries and create more employment opportunities.

In the first phase of Chilli Contract Farming Project, China-Pakistan Agricultural Cooperation Pilot Zone is to be set up in five years, while in its Phase II, it is expected to grow 30,000 acres of chilli and build pigment extracting plant, with an industrial output value of $200 million. While in the third phase, a China-Pakistan food industrial park would be established in 5 to 10 years, to promote the condiment industry in both countries.

As per agricultural cooperation under the mega project of CPEC, a plan of 20 projects is being implemented to modernise the agriculture sector in Pakistan, including new seeds to increase the crop yield, upgrading of irrigation system, promotion of agri-based industry for value addition and setting up global chain network.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ziarat Balochistan cherries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt bringing reforms in agri sector through comprehensive strategy: Imran Khan*



APP
JUNE 29, 2021








ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Tuesday said that the provision of relief to farmers was one of the foremost priorities of government and that it was bringing reforms in the agriculture sector through a comprehensive strategy.

The Prime Minister was talking to the Minister for National Food Security Syed Fakhar Imam, who called on him here.

Record production of all crops during the current year as well as the strategy for next year’s crops was discussed in the meeting.

The meeting also decided to hold Kissan Convention in Islamabad on July 1.

Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research, Syed Fakhar Imam on Monday said the government has planned to spend Rs 53.5 billion this year 2021-22 on agricultural development and reforms to enhance the agriculture growth in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Food security biggest challenge for Pakistan in coming years: PM Imran*

Dawn.com
Published July 1, 2021 -


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday termed food security as one of the biggest challenges being faced by Pakistan, saying the country must take steps now to protect its population in the future from food shortages.

Addressing a farmers' convention in Islamabad, the premier noted that Pakistan imported four million tonnes of wheat last year, which dented the country's foreign exchange reserves at a time of a shortage of dollars.

"Pakistan has new challenges and the biggest challenge is food security," he said, adding that preparation needed to be done now about how Pakistan will produce crops for its fast-increasing population in the next 5-15 years.

See: Low earnings and agricultural neglect push Pakistan into food insecurity

He noted that around 40 per cent children in the country did not reach their full height nor did their brain develop fully because they did not receive enough nutrition.

"Food security is actually national security," he emphasised, saying the government in order to address the issue of stunting was bringing a nutrition programme through Ehsaas for the first time.

The prime minister pointed out that availability of pure milk was also a major issue related to the growth of children. He said initial investigations carried out after he had been alerted to the issue had pointed out contamination and dodgy practices such as counterfeit milk production.

He lamented that children were not receiving the most basic thing needed for their growth in its pure form, saying restrictions to control such issues had led to price increases and that showed Pakistan's milk production lagged behind other countries. The premier said a simple solution to this was to import good quality bull semen from abroad which could improve the genes of local cattle.

Imran also termed "elite capture" as a major problem for Pakistan.

He said: "The country wasn't made for everyone [and] a small segment captured all resources and no one tried to change it."

Pointing out disparities in education, justice and more, the premier said no one in the past had thought about the common man or the weak segments. "The same happened in our agriculture. Most of our farmers have small land holdings," he said, adding that they couldn't afford good quality seeds unless they were helped.

"So everywhere the system left the weak person behind and the first thing a government in a society with humanity does is to pay attention to the weak segments."

Citing China's example and how it had managed to raise people out of poverty, Prime Minister Imran reiterated that if the country remained as it was, then food security would become an issue of national security.

"If any nation can't really provide a proper diet to its people then it can never move forward. If 15-40pc of your population is of hungry people then they will bring that nation down and they should. The nation which can't provide a proper diet to its people should be punished," he said.

He also pointed to Israel and how it had successfully managed to cultivate a desert environment and take it to new heights.

The prime minister said the government now intended to not only help farmers but also facilitate them through research and guidance on seed development and which crop would be best suited for an area. He added that agriculture techniques from China would be brought over under the ambit of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor since agriculture had also now been included in the project.

He mentioned a number of measures in this regard such as interest-free loans, direct subsidies through the Kisan Card, training for small-scale farmers, cultivation of idle land, zoning, interactions with farmers associations and better transport and storage facilities.

"Our effort is that the more we keep our farmers prosperous, the more [agricultural] productivity will increase," the premier said, adding that new techniques and technology would also contribute to increasing farmers' prosperity and productivity.

"It is my belief that God made this country for a special reason. It will have a great rank in the world and this nation will become an example for the world which it should've been when Pakistan was founded."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Government of Pakistan

@GovtofPakistan

In FY21, there has been a record yield of onions & daal moong alongside, livestock production & forestry.





















Ministry of National Food Security and Research 

Historic yield of wheat, sugarcane, maize & rice recorded in FY21 due to agriculture-friendly policies of incumbent Government.






























Ministry of National Food Security and Research and 4 others


----------



## ghazi52

*Managing water scarcity is a function of judicious use in agriculture — not demanding additional supplies*

July 2, 2021
Ali Tauqeer Sheikh 

The writer is an expert on climate change and development.

PAKISTAN’S water leadership has brought the country’s water security to the brink. Supply-side management has historically driven our water institutions. Primarily designed to distribute water, a resource that was once available in abundance, these institutions have continued to build one case after the other for higher water quantities, at no or very little cost to themselves, instead of finding ways of efficiently managing unbelievably large quantities they already have at their disposal in both Punjab and Sindh.

Water-related institutions have become bystanders in the face of long-term critical trends: they have closed their eyes to the changing crops and expansion of water-intensive cropping, growing urban and out-of-basin usage, and altered patterns of monsoons causing water variability. Also, agriculture has steadily moved from subsistence level to water-intensive commercial cropping, draining the country’s surface and sub-surface waters. The new agro-industries influence water decision-making at all levels. The result? Water prices are static like the fuel needle of a non-moving car.

With the Indus Waters Treaty, prestigious engineering marvels have become the key drivers of our water and nation-building policies. This fascination has dominated our water management approach. Instead of finding economic virtues in water saving and efficiency, we continue to invest in infrastructure that only help us imagine abundance. The Water Apportionment Accord (WAA) is a good example of living in this fantasy world.

The WAA laid the principles for water distribution of 114.35 MAF among the four provinces, a high-quantity figure that has never been available since 1991 when the accord was inked. This notional level is not possible unless new reservoirs are built upstream in Gilgit-Baltistan that is otherwise not a part of the accord. The undercurrent is the construction of at least one large dam for full implementation of the interprovincial agreement. In several ways, this ask is at the heart of the water conflict between Punjab and Sindh.



> Managing water scarcity is a function of judicious use in the most wasteful sector — agriculture.



The WAA has left it to the Indus River System Authority (Irsa) to figure out how to manage lesser quantities in various months for various crops. The WAA has, however, left two basic questions unaddressed: i) what if there was no agreement on the construction of new reservoirs, and ii) how the growing scarcity would be managed in the interim. 

Real life is more complex: the WAA had not envisioned the prospect of a Seraiki province in southern Punjab and the political importance of providing water through the Taunsa-Panjnad canal during acute scarcity. Also, it was not envisioned that Punjab would lose most of its 9.3 MAF water to India from the Beas, Ravi and Sutlej, leaving about 3 MAF — and that too mostly during the monsoons — to become even less flexible with Sindh in the Irsa meetings.

Irsa data shows that during 20 out of 29 years of the accord, the shortages in the Indus have fluctuated between 10 per cent and 28pc, while for the remaining nine years it was less than 9pc. 

Simply put, an average 9pc water savings in agriculture of the two provinces would have given us almost a decade without any shortfall. Or, about 28pc less water application in two provinces could help us manage within the existing water budget, without any additional storage capacity. This line of thought alone can give the accord a lease of life for another 30 years. The message for Pakistan’s water leadership is simple: managing water scarcity is a function of judicious use in the most wasteful sector — agriculture — rather than shouting at each other for additional supplies.

A series of ad hoc decisions during the 2021 pre-monsoon scarcity reveal the bankruptcy of water decision-making that vacillated between hope and despair. Knowing that the shortfall had previously touched 28pc on several occasions, it was simplistic, if not naïve, to hope that the crisis could be averted with a 10pc reduction in supplies. 

Later, the cuts were increased incrementally to 23pc and 32pc. The reservoirs were allowed to hit dead level knowing that refilling can jeopardise canal flows risking Kharif crops and halt energy production in Tarbela during the peak demand season. Instead of taking responsibility for poor policies, Irsa blamed continued low temperatures in Skardu, late rains in the upper reaches and climate change.

Concurrently, Irsa took several last-minute but important decisions that in future can serve as the basis for long-term scarcity management by the provinces. This includes facilitating early sowing of wheat in Sindh during April and disallowing rice cultivation in the areas between the Guddu and Sukkur barrages. 

In fact, long-term scarcity management would require two additional steps. First, phasing out of paddy between the Sukkur and Kotri barrages; second, curtailing direct outlets downstream Guddu, particularly in the upper districts of Jacobabad and Sukkur on the one hand, and Khairpur and Naushahro Feroze on the other. Over-consumption there leaves precious little for the districts in the lower regions.

In the WAA’s lexicon, “record of actual average system” uses data for 1977-82 that forms the basis for Irsa to share shortfalls and surpluses. In 1991, it was the only data set available. New data sets have not been entertained. 

The system failed with the first serious shortfall when, in 2000, the flows shrunk to 102.73 MAF. Sindh and Punjab started invoking different clauses of the accord to get additional supplies. Irsa created a three-tier formula for Punjab and Sindh, leaving KP and Balochistan out of this arrangement. In 20 years, Irsa has failed to convince Sindh. Going forward, it is clearly time for Irsa to break the stalemate and find some new basis for scarcity management. Oddly, Irsa still monitors surface water flows manually rather than using available telemetry technologies.

The accord is based only on the principle of historical usage for water distribution. Punjab and Sindh need to work together to create policy space by exploring such actions as i) economic efficiency in usage including water trade, ii) population size that relies on surface water supply, iii) special needs because of droughts, iv) environmental flows for the delta and creation of wetlands, and v) climate-induced variations in water flows.

_Published in Dawn, July 2nd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Agriculture and livestock: a way towards economic independence?*

The fact is working for someone else can never be as rewarding as working for your own self

Suhaib Ayaz 
July 02, 2021


*Prime Minister Imran Khan’s statements asking people to invest in livestock farming and raise heifers and chickens have been mocked by the extremely hostile and bitter opposition. This has been a running joke in intellectual and journalistic circles without anyone actually commenting on the merits and demerits of the idea itself. This was expected since culturally, the idea that certain ways of making money, including agricultural and livestock farming, are less respectable than others, i.e. finding a corporate job or just about any job has been ingrained in our minds. Bus naukri chahiye. (We just need a job). *

The ghost of our colonial past is still haunting us and one can’t help but wonder how long we will be the victims of it. Getting a university degree and sending out thousands of resumes is considered the ideal pathway for the youth. They end up getting stuck in the nine-to-five grind of entry-level jobs where their days typically start with packing their lunch, riding their motor-bike to the back alleys of II Chundrigardh Road, park near a dumpster, where they pull out a tight misaligned noose for their neck, also called a tie. They then spend the rest of their day in a cramped office on the 11th floor of a building located on a noisy street with a bleak outlook on life and hardly any motivation to get out of the rut. This is all they aspire to be, especially because of the promise of corporate jobs and steady income that comes with them. The fact is working for someone else can never be as rewarding as working for your own self.

Due to the stigma associated with agriculture and livestock farming and the alluring dreams of a steady income and being a “_babu_”, educated children of farmers prefer to move to cities and find other jobs rather than focusing on agriculture. This is one of the reasons why agriculture always lags. Examples of educated and driven individuals entering agriculture are very few. While I understand that not everyone has the capacity or acuity for being an entrepreneur, encouraging livestock farming amongst the masses and introducing proper policy has the potential to help alleviate poverty and lead to economic growth in Pakistan. 

The percentage of people living under poverty in Pakistan is predicted to jump over 40% in the near future. In a densely populated country, that is poorly governed and ruled by incompetence, people are on their own to fix their wretched lives. Yet, they pay too much heed to empty slogans made at every regime change, such as the promise of creating millions of jobs. The whole nation wants to work for someone else, and when they are told they can turn their lives around by setting up businesses, not only does it disappoint the populace; it also triggers the already vitriolic intelligentsia. 

As our population explodes, our absolute number of those living in extreme poverty also grows significantly. The diet in our country is severely deficient in both quality and quantity. Over the past couple of decades, poultry has been a great source of protein in the diet of Pakistanis at a reasonable and affordable rate. Yet, people come up with unique ways of discrediting and even labelling poultry as dangerous to health and spread fear on social media. 

The poultry sector did try to counter those suspicions, which were based on ignorance to some extent. It is vital to educate the masses that livestock provides food security and transforms vegetation, crop residues, by-products of food processing and organic waste into human food of high nutritional value. 

Small and household farms are where the state needs to focus as generally they produce more than half to three-quarters of total livestock production. In contrast, state-level policies have been mostly directed towards corporate or enterprise-level livestock farming. Livestock ownership is usually more prevalent and equitable than landholding. 

Household-level flock/herd size is also smaller, however, it provides more income to rural households, either by ownership or through provision of employment as labour. Erratic weather in Pakistan causes mainstream agriculture to depend on weather conditions, and crop sizes vary drastically based of the same. Such vulnerability is not observed in livestock, which is not dependent on weather conditions nor does it have a set harvest season. It also enhances the productivity and income of regular farming households, adding stability and predictability in income. 

If the current regime is serious in its efforts, one major step they can take is to engage women in household-level livestock farming. Women are traditionally more involved in livestock, from feeding, watering and milking the animals. Last year, under the EhsaasAmdan programme, the government announced that women will be given some animals to help them generate income for the poorest sectors of society.

The state also needs to ensure that women are trained and gain valuable experience in livestock farming to support their families better and be less reliant on male members of the family. In the absence of a male head, a family often faces significant poverty with no recourse when women are not empowered and trained to take the lead or have no expertise in the management of farming or livestock. Involving women actively in this sector will prove to be beneficial in the long run. 

The promise of a_ikcrorenaukri_yan (one million jobs) is just a pipe dream, and the nation just jumped blindly on the bandwagon which says a lot about our mindset. However, the prime minister’s request of small-scale livestock ownership should be looked into. Economic growth at a rapid rate is only possible when the poor participate in economic activities instead of only relying on handouts from the state. 

The livestock sector must be stimulated and helped; household-level small-scale farmers should be given prime importance, especially in rural and semi-urban areas. As our population is shifting from rural to urban settings, this demographic change is creating a lot of demand for livestock products, which can be met by the semi-urban population. 

The rural population living in proximity to big cities can benefit immensely from this increasing demand. The state needs to get out of conventional models and past approaches that almost always fail and factor in our population's leanings and specific quirks and how local markets behave and make policies that adapt to local conditions. Livestock farming is an excellent way of poverty reduction if done right, leading to sustainable economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bernhard Schlagheck

@GermanyinPAK

Construction of several #biogas plants, undertaken by our project partner Mallot Sattian Development & Social Organization, is under way! The project will offer cheap & clean #renewable energy in rural Mallot Sattian. Very happy to be supporting green energy solutions..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=210160720977386

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

South Korea's Program for International Cooperation in Agriculture and Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) have signed a technical cooperation agreement for projects' in potato seeds, chillies and production technology of major fodder crops in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Micro irrigation for sustainable agriculture*

Dr Bashir Ahmad
July 4, 2021


The focus should be on orchard and vegetable production with drip irrigation close to the CPEC economic zones







Agro farm on drip stretching over 700 acres in Bahawalpur desert — Photo courtesy: Infiniti Farm

The dwindling water resources of Pakistan are under continuous pressure due to rapid population growth and climate change-induced risks. Meeting the increasing water demands is a challenge for the policy-makers, planners and researchers as well as the end users. In view of the looming water crisis, efficient and economical use of scarce water resources is an imperative.

Unfortunately, the efficiency of existing surface irrigation systems is less than 40 percent. Inadequate water storage, sedimentation of existing reservoirs, falling groundwater levels, low land and water productivity are some of the major challenges to water resources in the country.

The agriculture sector is amongst the largest water consumers globally. Around 93 percent of water is consumed by agriculture, 4 percent by industry and 3 percent by domestic users. The agriculture sector is often criticised for its low efficiency and excessive water losses. Due to increasing water demand in other sectors, particularly industry and domestic, it is very unlikely that more water resources will be made available for the agriculture sector in the future.

To meet the increasing food requirements, irrigated agriculture has to produce more with less water by adopting efficient micro-irrigation systems like drip, sprinkler and responsive methods. These irrigation methods need to be more-efficient, cost-effective, reliable and flexible.

The irrigation efficiency of drip and sprinkler irrigation systems is more than double the efficiency of traditional surface irrigation methods. However, their adoption is very low in Pakistan so far.

Keeping in view the current situation, accelerated and sustainable adoption of micro-irrigation, especially drip irrigation, is urgently needed.

*Global overview of micro irrigation technologies*

Drip and sprinkler irrigation systems have been developed and successfully adopted in various countries of the world, including the US, Australia, China, India, Turkey, Brazil and Israel. The last two have witnessed a quantum leap in the expansion of micro irrigation technology.

Israel and Uzbekistan have adopted this on 100 percent of their areas, whereas 57 percent, 56 percent and 37 percent areas of the US, Brazil and Australia, respectively, are under drip and sprinklers. The adoption of drip and sprinkler systems has reduced water use in irrigation by 27 percent in China and 35 percent in Australia.

In Asia, the most significant gains have been achieved in China and India, the world’s top two irrigators, where the area under micro-irrigation has expanded 88-fold and 111-fold, respectively, over the last two decades.

India now leads the world, with nearly 5 million hectares (about 13 million acres) under micro-irrigation methods. Contrarily, in Pakistan these technologies are still in their infancy with installations on only a fraction of irrigated area. The worldwide micro-irrigation adoption grew slowly but steadily. It was 1.08 million acres in 1981 and has now reached about 128 million acres (52 M ha), showing a nine-fold increase.
The last 15 years (2000-2015) have witnessed a quantum leap in the expansion of micro-irrigation technologies, both in the developed and developing countries.

*The outcome in Pakistan*

Despite multiple attempts to introduce and upscale micro irrigation systems in the country during the last three decades by Pakistan Agriculture Research Council (PARC) and its various partners, unfortunately, the outcome has not been satisfactory. The government of Pakistan has been providing huge subsidies to farmers for installation of micro-irrigation. However, with all efforts and subsidies, the adoption of micro-irrigation in Pakistan is not at a scale comparable with other countries of the world.

About 75,000 acres in the Punjab and 5,000 acres in Sindh have been brought under micro irrigation under current initiatives by provincial On-Farm Water Management Departments. Since micro-irrigation is highly successful in the world and significantly contributing to the economy of many countries, we need to assess the slow adoption in Pakistan.

Why do farmers prefer traditional irrigation practices? Is it due to lack of knowledge and non-availability of necessary services for modern irrigation technologies? One of the main limitations for its adoption and operation is high operational fuel cost. Farmers usually abandon these systems after 1-2 years of operation due to the high electricity cost.

Luckily, with the introduction of solar water pumping and its integration with micro-irrigation by the PARC, now micro-irrigation technology is taking off. There are success stories spreading over the landscape of Pakistan, where pioneering and progressive farmers have adopted the full micro-irrigation package. Private farms at Kallar Kahar have done wonders, turning the difficult terrain into productive agricultural land.

Another private farm stretching over 700 acres on drip irrigation system in the Cholistan desert is worth mentioning. There are good success stories of individual farmers who are rejuvenating sand dunes in Cholistan, Thal, rugged Balochistan and arid DG Khan through drip irrigation and are role models for farming communities.

Success stories of drip irrigation for orchard and vegetable production have happened mostly under provincial On-Farm Water Management Departments (OFWM) projects. Another PARC initiative of portable solar pumping is being widely adopted in Thal and _kacha_ areas along the River Indus.

Progressive farmers are getting yields comparable to the developed countries but not good monetary returns. This is due to poor market linkages, lack of value chains and non-existence of follow-up of agronomic practices by public institutions. OFWM is providing effective advisory services on irrigation and water management but agronomic practices, crop varieties and plant protection knowledge of the farmers is weak and needs to be updated.

There is a dire need to properly document, publish and disseminate these success stories and inform the public to promote micro-irrigation across the country. This will dispel the myth that micro-irrigation does not fulfil the irrigation requirement.

*Recommendations on way forward*

Israel has succeeded in advancing irrigated agriculture on a wide scale on arid and semi-arid lands, with an intensive use of technology and capital and a firm state-led irrigation policy. For this to happen in Pakistan, there must be a clear roadmap and strategy which must have popular support across the board. The strategy and approach must be simple, consistent and holistic. Some of the main points may be:

Documentation and wider dissemination of success stories of drip irrigation for growing orchards in the desert under marginal land and water conditions.

Incentivising local manufacturing of micro-irrigation components to reduce price and make it affordable for small holder farmers. This will not only lower price, increase production but also create jobs.
Service companies should be made accountable for compliance of follow up on repair and maintenance for the stipulated period.

The federal government must facilitate research and development support for low-cost local fabrication of micro irrigation equipment and incentivise service provider companies.

The subsidy policy should be revised to favour small landholders. Influential but absentee farmers have been the major beneficiaries of public subsidies of micro-irrigation which now should be provided to small and on-site farmers.

Training of farmers in the use of new technology with advisory service on agronomic practices, crop varieties, diseases and post-harvest interventions will be important confidence building measures.

There must be proportionate public investment on canal-fed irrigation and micro irrigation sectors outside the Indus irrigation system. Canal-irrigated areas are a major beneficiary of national water resources free of cost on the one hand and prime beneficiary of public investments (irrigational infrastructure including dams, barrages, canals and headworks). Irrigated areas consume more than 95 percent of water and irrigation development budget whereas micro irrigation schemes outside canal irrigation areas get a fractional share.

On-Farm Water Management services may be segregated and separated for canal irrigation regime and Micro-Irrigation Department for rain-fed areas. This will make sense of rational fund allocations and performance competition.

Micro-irrigation should be granted an industry status. Integrated packages, including solar pumping, micro irrigation and green house tunnels for vegetable production can do wonders.

The government of Pakistan must set up a task force on micro irrigation like India did in 2003. It impressively supported adoption of this technology on more than 13 million acres.

Proper market access and value chain needs to be established to provide fair economic return to the farmers.

Micro irrigation, particularly drip irrigation, may be confined to horticultural crops, including fruits and vegetables and priority be given to desert, semi-desert and water scarce sandy areas, including the Potohar plateau and command areas of mini and small dams.

The focus should be on orchard and vegetable production with drip near the CPEC economic zones so that exports can be arranged easily.




_The writer is Climate, Energy and Water Resources Institute (CEWRI)_ director _at the_ _National Agricultural Research Centre (NARC)_










Micro irrigation for sustainable agriculture | Political Economy | thenews.com.pk


The focus should be on orchard and vegetable production with drip irrigation close to the CPEC economic zones




www.thenews.com.pk




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Horticulture- An unexplored avenue of growth*

Osama Farooq 

Agriculture is considered the backbone of Pakistan’s economy. According to Economic Survey 2019-20, agriculture contributes 19.3% to Pakistan’s GDP, absorbs 39% labor force and directly accounts for almost 20% of the country’s exports. The contribution of agriculture in the GDP of Pakistan has waned over the past six decades. In 1960, agriculture had 40% share in the country’s GDP, which has shrunk to 19.3% following decades of decline. Nevertheless, we cannot deny the importance of agriculture as 76% of the country's poor who live in rural areas have agriculture as their biggest source of employment. As per World Bank development indicators, 63% of all Pakistanis live in rural areas of Pakistan.

Since 1947, agriculture sector has received inconsistent attention. There have been times of great development however it can be argued that last two decades have been worse for the agriculture. A research conducted by the International Food Policy Research Institute (IFPRI) reveals that the Total Factor Productivity, one of the most informative measures of agricultural productivity, has been negative over the past two decades. This shows that our growth is now reliant on inputs or increase in area under cultivation. Other countries have witnessed sustainable yield gains of multiple crops through balanced fertilizer application, genetic improvement, improved farming practices etc. but we are not exploiting any of that.

Agriculture Census 2010 noted that 78% of the farmers in Pakistan have landholdings of less than 7.5 acres. Wheat, cotton, maize, sugarcane and rice are the main crops grown by these farmers. These crops are labor intensive and mechanization plays a small role. This means that sowing of these traditional crops is of little competitive advantage for these subsistence farmers as compared to high value agriculture. Therefore, it is high time to capitalize on the opportunities offered by horticulture and it has to be given a central role in order to boost the agriculture growth.

The global horticulture trade has almost tripled since 2000 indicating that the demand for these items is increasing. As per a report of Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) of the United Nations, rising living standards and bourgeoning population will swell the demand for horticulture products by 70% over the next thirty years. Despite the fact that Pakistan produces a vast variety of fruits, vegetables and condiments, it has failed to harness the full potential of its horticulture.

Since the passage of 18th amendment, agriculture has become a provincial subject and the federal and provincial governments have struggled to come up with a coherent agriculture policy since then. Horticulture sector faces many challenges in Pakistan. Seed certification is a major challenge. Most vegetable seeds are imported in the country and the weak capacity of the federal seed certification agency has limited the options of the importers or the farmers to adopt new varieties. On paper, it takes two years of field trials for the importer or breeders to get the initial approval however practically it may take anywhere between three to five years before a new variety is introduced. The existing regulatory regime, slow to respond to market demand, is inefficient for the private sector service providers and limits their ability to introduce new cultivars in a short period of time.

Horticulture crops are at a greater risk of disease than agriculture and changing climatic conditions have exacerbated the problem. Having said that, introduction of safe and modern medicines is not an easy task in our country. Chlorpyrifos, Paraquat and many such chemicals which are banned in the developed countries such as Europe and North America continue to be sold in Pakistan resulting in the continuous production of unsafe horticulture produce.

Availability of credit to farmers in Pakistan is limited. The operating environment for a farmer is challenging, the linkages in the agriculture finance value chain are missing or frail or too rigid, the financial products are unsuited to farmers’ needs and banks have failed to come up with a viable model to financially include this large segment of active economic agents. In the absence of appropriate credit risk instruments, commercial banks are unwilling to take risk on the agriculture sector. 

Financing this low income, high risk, poorly organized rural sector prone to environmental factors that are hard to predict and control has always been a huge challenge for the financial service providers. Thanks to technological innovations and digital financial services, it is now becoming feasible for lending institutions to serve the agriculture sector in the rural economy.

Digital Value Chain Financing (DVCF) are playing an instrumental role in financial inclusion of farmers in developing countries. These services offer an opportunity for the banks, development partners and enterprises engaged in the agriculture value chains to design and develop products and services which can increase the access to finance for these farmers. State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) introduced specific guidelines for Horticulture financing in 2007 however the document failed to provide any real incentive or encouragement to the commercial banks to proactively look at the sector for lending.

According to the Labor Force Survey of 2017-18 conducted by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, thirty-nine percent of the country’s labor force is engaged in agriculture. However, Pakistan has no large-scale farmer training programs. 

Most of the farmers in Pakistan learn about agriculture from their elders, agriculture extension service workers and sales teams of inputs suppliers. There are approximately 18,000 agriculture extension workers employed by the agriculture extension department and in-puts supplier companies. If we compare this number with the total number of farmers, it is easy to conclude that it is impossible for these extension workers to train such a huge labor force. This creates a big gap in the skill set of farmers. The training needs assessments have also been missing. 

The lack of training means that the difference of yields for that of a skilled and an unskilled farmer will continue to increase and so of the income. Horticulture is believed to be far more complex than grain cultivation. The lack of knowledge and skills are among the top reasons of low agricultural productivity in horticulture.

Post-harvest losses in horticulture value chains are reported to be in the range of 30% to 40% which is quite high. Poor transportation, low storage and low skill set of farmers are one of the main reasons for these post-harvest losses. These losses effect costs and make farmers uncompetitive. We need to train the labor to reduce such losses.

Pakistan needs to develop a coherent national policy for horticulture development that integrates the views of all the stakeholders, i.e. farmers, input service providers, agriculture traders and provincial and federal governments. Seed certification regime, swift approval of crop protection chemicals which are safe and development and adoption of horticulture produce quality standards are the main areas to be worked on. A growing and developed horticulture sector can create avenues of employment for the rural poor, enhance house hold income, provide people with quality fruits and vegetable and open opportunities for exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Cotton variety made with US help will benefit growers, hopes minister*

The Newspaper's Reporter
July 15, 2021 








Minister for National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhar Imam said two virus-resistant cotton accessions were also released as source of virus resistant in the US. — DawnNewsTV/File


ISLAMABAD: Minister for National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhr Imam on Wednesday said the Cotton Productivity Enhancement Programme (CPEP) helped Pakistan import more than 5,000 cotton accessions from the United States for screening against the cotton leaf curl virus (CLCuV).

Speaking at the project concluding ceremony, the minister said a new cotton variety known as “IR-NIBGE-II’ — developed under the project and approved by the Punjab Seed Council in January — will help to Pakistani cotton growers.

He said two virus-resistant cotton accessions were also released as source of virus resistant in the US by Dr Jodi Scheffler of USDA Agriculture Research Services (ARS). Mr Imam thanked the US government for its cooperation in cotton research for development, and hoped this cooperation will continue in the future.

The CPEP, a decade-long project jointly implemented by the US Department of Agriculture and ICARDA with the funding from US Agency for International Development (USAID), has been successfully completed.
CPEP helped bolster Pakistan’s cotton production and agricultural trade spanning over a decade of scientific breakthroughs in cotton breeding and developing new cotton seed resistant to virus.

Cotton is one of Pakistan’s most important crops, yet by the mid-1990s, the prevalence of the cotton leaf curl virus (CLCuV) had seriously limited the production. The recently-concluded project resulted in the development of a laboratory diagnostic test to detect the virus and monitor its spread.

As part of the project, farmer field schools were held throughout the cotton growing season in smallholder farmer villages to train growers particularly women, on best management practices to increase crop yields. Researchers also developed new cotton seed that are resistant to CLCuV.

Dr Scheffler said the project enabled sharing of scientific knowledge between the United States and Pakistan with the support of key scientific organisations such as ICARDA and the National Institute for Biotechnology and Genetic Engineering.

It has also strengthened the livelihoods of smallholder cotton producers in Pakistan, and will protect the US cotton crop against potential outbreaks of CLCuV, the scientist said.

A major success achieved through the CPEP project is that Pakistani farmers now have access to seeds that are resistant to CLCuV with the promise of even more varieties available on the market once they receive government approval.

_Published in Dawn, July 15th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Jamshed Iqbal Cheema , Special Assistant to the Prime Minister for National Food Security , said the government will provide a subsidy of Rs. 28 billion on procurement of agricultural tools and provide equipment to modernize the local agriculture sector to enhance production per acre . 

He said the list of agricultural tools has been increased from 12 items to 81 items، He further said the government has contributed half of the total amount on the purchase of agricultural tools which leads to crop production . 

He said that as a result of the current government measures, all major crops production has seen a significant increase ، the country spends billions of dollars each year on importing food items . Doing what will now be reduced and will also help achieve sustainable economic growth .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*FAC issues fortnightly advisory: Cotton farmers asked to avoid irrigation in case of rain expectations*

APP
17 Jul 2021








*MULTAN: Farmers Advisory Committee (FAC) has issued a set of guidelines to cotton farmers applicable till July 31 advising them to avoid applying water or do only light irrigation in the evening to the crop in case of rain expectations.*

The fourth meeting of FAC chaired by Central Cotton Research Institute (CCRI) Multan director Dr Zahid Mahmood held at CCRI advised the farmers to opt for cotton picking before rain to preserve quality in case 8-10 bolls were found to be open on each plant in the field, head of the technology transfer wing of CCRI Multan Sajid Mahmood said on Friday.

In case of emergence of white flowers at the top of plants, farmers should reduce water application duration.

Farmers whose crop has attained the height of 2.5 feet or above must refrain from hoeing by tractor or perform hoeing by such tools that do not hurt plants. Cotton sown for the purpose of obtaining seed should immediately undergo ginning after picking process and the lint so obtained should be dried.

Moreover, other plants in such fields should be removed to maintain purity of the seed. Farmers should analyze the germination strength of healthy cotton seed and those found to be having good germination strength should be dried up and packed in jute or cotton bags and placed at some well-ventilated place.

Plants’ food requirements increase with the boll formation process and shortage of water or fertilizers at this stage leave the boll size smaller, Sajid said, adding that at least a bag of Urea or Calcium Ammonium Nitrate or Ammonium Sulphate be applied per acre.

Moreover, mixture of 300 gram Zinc Sulphate, 200 gm Boric Acid, and 300 gram Magnesium Sulphate in 100 litres of water be sprayed per acre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese, Pak experts launched books to promote climate-smart agriculture*

Sat, 17 Jul 2021,


BEIJING, July 17 (APP): In a milestone move, Chinese, Pakistani and Turkish researchers on Saturday published two English monographs on climate-smart agriculture as the world is struggling to maintain and increase agriculture production against the backdrop of growing climate change.

The two publications, Sustainable Soil and Land Management and Climate Change and Climate Change and Plants, investigate the historical, current and future effects of climate change on plants and global agriculture production, and propose corresponding approaches and management strategies to mitigate the effects of high and low temperatures, drought and saline soils.

The work also contribute to climate-smart agriculture (CSA), which is an approach promoted by the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) to guide actions needed to transform and reorient agricultural systems to effectively support development and ensure food security in a changing climate.

The timing of the publications could not be better as global warming have taken a heavy toll on crop yields.

“Scientists have proved that grain yield of rice declines by 10% for each 1°C increase in nighttime minimum temperature in 2004. Even now, agricultural and natural ecosystems in many parts of the world are unable to adapt to rising temperatures and suffer devastating damage.” said Dr Wang Depeng, professor at the College of Life Science of Linyi University and co-editor of the two publications, in an exclusive interview with China Economic Net (CEN).

The two works can help to promote sustainable agriculture, in line with the second goal of the 17 UN Sustainable Development Goals, according to Dr Wu Chao, associate research fellow at the Guangxi Institute of Botany, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and the Chinese Academy of Sciences and co-editor of the two publications.

“The publications can provide researchers, experts and policymakers with theoretical and practical know-how to explore the sustainable development of crops.” He added, “We’re working with Pakistani and Turkish researchers to further explore the avenues for sustainable agriculture production. And three other publications in this regard will come out this year.”

According to Prof Dr Wang, more such international collaboration and communication and collaboration in agricultural research are ongoing under the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).
“Scholars from the BRI countries have different research advantages in this field and we can work together to conduct research and make our share of contributions to ensuring global food security.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*To farmers’ delight, rains provide surplus water*


Ahmad Fraz Khan
July 24, 2021








LAHORE: As the second monsoon spell wears out and the third one enters the country next Monday, farmers and water planners have reason to rejoice: showers have eliminated water shortages, helped substantially fill both major dams and benefited the entire crop cycle (rice, sugarcane, and maize).


According to Met department officials, the country received 23 per cent more rain between July 1 and 23 than its historical average. During these three weeks, Punjab received 17pc more rain, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa 32pc, Gilgit-Baltistan 151pc, Azad Jammu and Kashmir 9pc, and Balochistan 49pc more rain. Sindh was the only unfortunate part that received 12pc less rain.


The two spells so far have ended water scarcity that had reached close to 30pc, but provinces are now getting 26pc more than their requirement. On Friday, Sindh was getting 160,000 cusecs, Punjab 135,000 cusecs, Balochistan 14,000 cusecs and KP 3,100 cusecs. According to the Indus River System Authority (Irsa), the overall (April 1 to July 20) water shortage has come down to 12pc.

During these weeks, the Tarbela Lake rose by 57 feet; it stood at 1,431 feet on July 1 against 1,488 feet on Friday. Even more significantly, Mangla Lake jumped by 23 feet during the same period: from 1,153 feet to 1,176 feet. Both lakes, however, are still far behind their planned levels: Tarbela’s 35 feet and Mangla’s 60 feet. But Irsa considers this a much better position than what it was facing three weeks ago, and pins hopes on the next spell from Monday.



> Planners pin hopes on next spell starting on Monday to fill dams even more



Khalid Idrees Rana of Irsa explains how the authority is caught between hope and despair. “The current situation is much better than what it was at the beginning of the month. On Friday, the authority had an inflow of 424,900 cusecs against the 312,000 cusecs it released in the system. 

However, the situation is not as good as it was hoped for or predicted by the Meteorological authorities. They forecast a peak of 300,000 cusecs in both rivers Jhelum and Chenab during the spell that has just ended. But what we actually got was a peak of 150,000 cusecs in Jhelum and 139,000 cusecs in Chenab. For River Indus, it hoped for a 375,000 peak flow, whereas the river did not go beyond 288,000 cusecs. We are keeping our fingers crossed for the next spell,” he said, adding that the situation had eased a bit and a lot would depend on how the next spell, expected to start on Monday night, panned out.

With no signs of shortage and instead water available in surplus, farmers, especially in the upper parts of Punjab, are happy. All three major crops under various stages of their life cycle are expected to benefit from the rains.

“Those who have sown maize early (to be followed by wheat or potatoes) would certainly see their crop turning healthy with soil cooling down and showers supplementing water requirements,” says Raja Lutfullah, a grower in the suburbs of Gujranwala.

Water is always good for rice, but with the quantum that the current spell has provided (the district received over 310 millimetre rain) the farmers may not have to switch on their tubewells for another two to three weeks. Similarly, cane crop would not need tubewells for at least two weeks. All these are water guzzlers and have their ‘one watering’ taken care of.

“Since it was sporadic, the benefits have not been evenly distributed,” Abad Khan tells his side of the story. “We (in Chichawatni) did get a shower in the city, but not even a drop in the surroundings. This has been the case in many areas, where one part received a heavy shower, but it was completely dry beyond a kilometre. In an ideal situation, it should have rained widespread, benefitting all. However, that remains a wish for the last spell.”


_Published in Dawn, July 24th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Emanuel Guddu
In our Sindh Pakistan Badin considers the richest among rice producing districts like Thatta, Dadu, Larkana, Qambar-Shahdadkot, Jacobabad, and Shikarpur. Pakistan is the world's 10th largest producer of rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Looming food insecurity*

https://nation.com.pk/Columnist/6246
*Khalid Mahmood Rasool*
July 30, 2021

Gone are the days when Pakistan was a self reliant food producing country. As an agricultural country, Pakistan now has to rely on continuous imports for food security. What went wrong with the agriculture sector culminating in this alarming situation? Leading economist Dr. Kaiser Bengali revealed in a research report that the Pakistan economy as well its agriculture sector remained in a constant state of stagnation during 25 years from 1990-2015.

According to his research, large crops of the agriculture sector grew at an average of 2.8 percent annually during these 25 years. If outlying years are set aside when the annual growth was above extraordinary, the average annual growth of large crops is reduced to mere one percent for the remaining years. Similarly, small crops grew at an average of 1.9 percent per annum during these 25 years; barring the outlying years, average growth decreased to a dismal 1.5 percent per annum. It’s worth mentioning that the population growth rate during this period remained well above two percent per annum.

How would food shortages impact vulnerable communities, say during the next 25 years? According to the Pakistan Social and Living Standards Measurement, a nationwide survey conducted during 2019-20, more than 16 percent of the surveyed households experienced moderate or severe food shortages. In the ten districts of Balochistan and nine districts of Sindh surveyed, 26 percent faced severe food shortages. If statistics are decoded any further, it turned out that 19 percent of the households were in crisis while 7 percent of the households were in emergency.

Why has agriculture production been stagnant and didn’t keep pace with the increasing demand and population growth? The reasons are all the same old ones. The research institutions mandated to develop new high yielding varieties have done a pathetic job. A bulk of the budget is spent on salaries and many times it is spent on managing careers, perks and comforts. There is hardly any evidence of ground breaking development of seeds for cotton, wheat, sugarcane, rice, pulses, fruits and vegetables.

Indiscriminate use of pesticides has wiped out most friendly insects. The trend of mechanised farming has not flourished. An obsolete and skewed value chain has pushed the farmers to a disadvantageous position whereas middlemen are well in command thanks to their financial and trading muscles.

The conclusion is that all major stakeholders mandated to help grow the agriculture sector have ended up with this dismal outcome. Add the population growth and the massive trend of urbanisation and we have a perfect recipe of food insecurity. An ever weakening exchange parity and import dependency on food items for market stabilisation is adding fuel to the fire of existing food insecurity.

One wonders if basic and strategic issues like food security are a priority (forget any expectation of “high” priority) in political discourse except for this being used for political mudslinging. The clock is ticking; looming food insecurity is not far away. Urgent short and long-term measures are needed to escape the threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Genome Editing at UAF*

Punjab Agriculture Minister Syed Hussain Jahania Gardezi inaugurated ‘Center for Genome Editing for Nutrition and Health’ at University of Agriculture Faisalabad (UAF) here on Friday.

The centre was set up with the total funding of Rs 1,799 million out of which Pakistan Council of Scientific and Industrial Research provided Rs 1,298.63 million and UAF Rs 500.960 million.

Speaking on the occasion, the minister said the government had allocated Rs31.49 billion for agriculture under the development budget for financial year 2021-22 with 100 percent increase from the last year in order to uplift the sector, ensure food security and alleviate poverty.

Jahania Gardezi said that at the inception of Pakistan, the country’s population was 35 million which had reached 220 million. He lauded the agricultural scientists to ensure food security who worked day and night to come up with new varieties and technology to boost up the agricultural per acre productivity. He said that we have to adopt modern technology to address the agricultural problems to ensure food security. He said that compatibility in the technology at par with the modern world was essential to fight different challenges. He said that the government was determined to address the problems of the population which belongs to rural areas. He said that Pakistan was counted in the top 10 countries of agricultural production.

Punjab Agriculture Minister Syed Hussain Jahania Gardezi said that the government was ensuring pro agriculture policies. He said that amid the challenges of climate change, the government was actively working on Green and Clean Pakistan.

UAF Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Iqrar Ahmad Khan lauded the measures being taken on the part of the government to uplift the sector which is the backbone of our economy. He said that the UAF had developed 14 agrological zones of the province that will provide tangible results. He also said that the UAF was determined to emerge as one of leading institutions in the Prime Minister Clean and Green Pakistan campaign and every employee and the student should plant at least five samplings in their surroundings to curb the gigantic climate changes which were playing havoc with the lives, agriculture and development of the country. He said that immediate steps should be taken to fight the devastating impact of climate change.

PCSIR Chairman Syed Hussain Abidi said that the government was paying special attention to promote the research culture and ensure betterment in the agriculture sector. He urged the agricultural scientists to work with dedication for the development of the agriculture sector.

MNS University of Agriculture Multan Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Asif Ali called for creating awareness among the farming community about the latest trends. He said that with the improved learning ecology, we can bring change.

PMAS Arid Agriculture University Vice Chancellor Dr Qamaz uz Zaman said that we have to make collaborative efforts for combating the agricultural challenges. He said that they had been running a joint degree programme with Dalhousie University Canada and such a programme will help fight the challenges with knowledge exchange.

DG Ayub Research Dr Zafar Iqbal Qureshi said that all out efforts were being made for tangible research work and new verities.

Director Agriculture Extension Dr Abdul Hameed said that 38000 had been registered for Kissan cards. Later, the minister also inaugurated the Precision Agriculture Lab and distributed 25 laptops among the special students of the university. He also distributed 44 Kissan cards among the farming community and kicked off plantation campaign under the Prime Minister Green and Clean Pakistan drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Salt-tolerant plants to add fertility to Pakistan’s salt-affected soils*

10 Aug 2021, 







Salt-tolerant plants to add fertility to Pakistan's salt-affected soils


BEIJING, Aug 10 (APP):To better combat salinity, Pakistan and China have been cooperating with each other in reclaiming salt-affected soils and developing new varieties of quality salt-tolerant plants in Pakistan.

“In Pakistan, about 14% of irrigated lands have deteriorated with salinity, while 64% yield losses are reported due to salinity,” revealed Dr Zhang Huaxin, Research Fellow and Director of the Research Centre of Saline and Alkali Land of the National Forestry and Grassland Administration of China.

He said, “In Pakistan, the average level of salinity increases by an estimated one ton per hectare each year in irrigated areas and can rise to as high as three to five tons in extreme cases.”

Such prevalent salinity is largely driven by high temperatures and scare water resources and this calls for urgent actions against deteriorating salinity.

There are broad prospects for China and Pakistan to collaborate on determining the types of saline/ sodic soils and germplasm resources of salt-tolerant plants in Pakistan, and developing new varieties of quality salt-tolerant plants in Pakistan, Dr Zhang told CEN.

On the sustainability of biological solutions for Pakistan, Dr Muhammad Saqib, Associate Professor of the Institute of Soil and Environmental Science, University of Agriculture, Faisalabad said, a triad of scientific measures have been adopted worldwide to contain sprawling salinity in soils, namely the engineering approach, the reclamation approach, and the biological approach.

In the engineering approach, a lot of systems are installed which involves a huge amount of work and expenditure and is not sustainable, noted Dr. Saqib. Likewise, the reclamation method, which requires a strict combination of clean water and amendments, is not suitable for Pakistan as the country is grappling with rising temperatures and salinity.

The third is the biological approach, in which salt-tolerant plants and trees grow in salt-affected soils and absorb a certain amount of salt in the soils. “We have been struggling with salinity for decades, and the biological approach is the only solution in Pakistan. It is sustainable because trees and plants are important with respect to the environment and the water cycle,” noted Dr Saqib.

To better combat salinity, Pakistan and China have been cooperating with each other in reclaiming salt-affected soils, said Dr Saqib. In May, the Chinese Academy of Forestry and the University of Agriculture Faisalabad signed a Letter of Intent (LoI) to deepen China-Pak cooperation in the remediation of saline/ sodic soils through exchange activities, joint academic conferences, and joint academic projects.

“China has a wide variety of salt-tolerant plants and some of them can be introduced to Pakistan to deal with salinity, such as the plants in the southern part of China’s southern autonomous region of Xinjiang,” said Dr Saqib, who made field investigations in several demonstration zones in China’s eastern Shangdong province and discussed with Chinese experts about the collection, preservation and optimization of salt-tolerant plant resources during his visit to China in 2019.

With such cooperation in place, saline/ sodic soils are likely to regain their fertility in Pakistan.

According to Dr Saqib, “We know China has been developing salt-tolerant rice varieties that can maintain a high output in salt-affected lands. Such rice varieties can also be introduced to Pakistan on an experimental basis and rolled out to more farmers with adequate research and demonstration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Credit disbursement to agri sector increases 12%*

Amounts to Rs1.37tr in FY21 despite Covid-19, climate change challenges


Our Correspondent
August 10, 2021





PHOTO: AGENCIES
*KARACHI: *Credit disbursement to the agriculture sector increased 12% on a year-on-year basis to Rs1.37 trillion in FY21 despite the ongoing challenges posed by the Covid-19 pandemic and climate change.

In a statement on Monday, the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) said that the disbursement was the collective effort of 49 financial institutions, which managed to achieve 91% of the assigned credit target of Rs1.5 trillion for the year. The outstanding agricultural credit stood at Rs628 billion at the end of June 2021, showing a growth of over 8% compared to June 2020.

“This complements the overall positive outlook of the agriculture sector, which grew 2.77% during FY21,” it said. “However, the number of agricultural credit borrowers declined 5% as they fell from 3.7 million in FY20 to 3.5 million in FY21 primarily due to a limited outreach owing to the ongoing pandemic.”

During FY21, the commercial banks, specialised banks and Islamic banks showed a satisfactory performance by disbursing Rs1.21 trillion against their target of Rs1.28 trillion, achieving 95% of the assigned target.

However, the microfinance banks as a group achieved 73% of their goal by disbursing agricultural loans of Rs132 billion to small farmers, it said.

Likewise, the microfinance institutions and rural support programmes jointly achieved 57% of their target by approving loans of Rs23 billion for the small and marginalised farmers.

“Together with the government and private sector, the SBP made concerted efforts for the development and commercialisation of the agriculture sector through the provision of formal financial services,” the central bank said.

“Furthermore, the proactive response by the SBP to combat the threat posed by the Covid-19 pandemic bolstered the economy and resulted in a rather quick rebound in economic activities across all major sectors including agriculture.”

Besides reducing the policy rate by 625 basis points, the SBP also allowed banks to offer principal loan deferment and restructuring of agricultural loans to help combat economic disruptions. Around two million borrowers in the agriculture and microfinance sectors availed the deferred principal loan and restructured loan option as of April 2021.


_Published in The Express Tribune, August 10th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt pursuing vision to double farmers’ income to check poverty: PM*

11 Aug 2021


BAHAWAPUR, Aug 11 (APP): Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday describing farmers as an “asset” for the country said the present government was following a vision to double their income to achieve higher economic growth, ensure food security and check poverty and inflation.

“We have a vision to double the income of farmers. They will invest their income in agriculture, which will benefit Pakistan and help reduce poverty, decrease prices of food items and check price-hike,” Imran Khan said while addressing Kissan Convention here.

The Prime Minister mentioned with pride that owing to the government’s policy enhancing support prices of various agricultural crops including wheat, sugarcame and maize, the growers secured Rs 1100 billions of additional income during the previous fiscal years.

He further said that with the initial two years spent on economic stabilization due to various inherited challenges on the economic front, his government had finally put the country on the path of economy recovery and achieved around 4% GDP (Gross Domestic Product) growth during the fiscal year 2020-21.

The Prime Minister also launched the provincial government’s Kissan Card scheme during the Convention, which was also addressed by Chief Minister Punjab Sardar Usman Buzdar and Special Assistant to PM for National Food Security Jamshed Iqbal Cheema.

Imran Khan said that as farmers were the country’s precious asset, today’s Kissan Convention will send a clear message that the country will move forward by helping the farmers.

He said that with a mere 26000 growers having the agricultural lands of over 125 acres each, the country had around 8.4 million of hardworking small farmers, who were the core of this country as well as the agriculture sector.

The Prime Minister noted with pleasure that contrary to the past, when sugarcane growers had to sell their produce at lower rates due to exploitation by the powerful sugar millers, the growers this year got higher prices and earned extra profits due to the passage of a law which bounded the sugar millers to start crushing of the produce at particular dates.

He said that due to the record production of wheat, sugar rice and maize this year, the growers earned Rs. 1100 billions of extra income.

The Prime Minister said that the unprecedented higher sales of motorcycle in the rural areas also depicted increase in the income of farmers.

He, however, added that growth in the country’s agricultural produce did not match with population growth which went up from 40 million (West Pakistan) in 1947 to 225 million at present.

He said that despite a bumper wheat crop, the country had to import 4 million tons of wheat to cater to the needs of people.

The Prime Minister stressed on the need of enhanced research and development in agriculture to achieve higher production of various crops.

He said that Pakistan which had been bestowed by Allah Almighty with 12 climatic zones had a lot of potential in agriculture sector and could grow all agricultural commodities by using advanced technology and adopting modern techniques not only for local consumption but for exports as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Million Ton Of Fruit Produced By Balochistan

Balochistan is also known as Pakistan’s Fruit Basket, owing to its abundance of resources. 
Grapes, cherries, and almonds account for 90% of national production in the province. 

Balochistan exports about 
60% of peaches, pomegranates, apricots, 
around 34% of apples, 
and 70% of dates.

Fruit plantations span a total of 149,726 hectares, with an annual yield of about 889,490 tonnes. Balochistan exports hundreds of tonnes of apples each year, with the province producing over 80% of the high-quality apples.

Balochistan’s fruit production is reliant on groundwater. The province is also noted for its grape production, which includes a variety of types. Grapes are primarily grown in #Quetta, #Pishin, #Kalat, #Zhob, #Loralai, and others.

Experts believe that Balochistan’s enormous yield potential might be maximised by building crop-specific zones and fruit processing plants. Experts suggest that the province should be separated into zones to produce high-quality fruit. Balochistan’s fruit farming industry has grown dramatically in recent years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Promoting savings among farmers*

Mohiuddin Aazim
August 16, 2021









Most of the small farmers particularly need to increase savings as their access to bank credit remains limited. — APP


Promoting savings among farmers is much needed but equally difficult. Most of the small farmers particularly need to increase savings as their access to bank credit remains limited. But promoting savings among them is not easy. The non-availability of tailor-made saving products, low financial literacy and their age-old habits of over-spending on socio-religious occasions make it difficult.

The government has a role to play here. It can roll out saving schemes and saving certificates designed exclusively for farmers. This will not just help the farming community but will also help the government increase its non-bank borrowing and reduce reliance on borrowing from banks.

In the outgoing fiscal year, which ended in June, microfinance banks or MFBs met 73 per cent of the credit disbursement target assigned to them. While disclosing this fact in a recent press release, the State Bank of Pakistan further informed that microfinance institutions (MFIs) and rural support programmes (RSPs) met only 57 of their cumulative credit target.

Most of our small farmers rely on these banks, institutions and programmes. Lower-than targeted credit distribution by them indicate the financial deprivation of our small farmers. Small wonder then that the total number of agricultural borrowers fell to 3.5 million in the last fiscal year from 3.7m a year ago.

(Conventional and Islamic commercial banks performed better in 2020-21 — they met 95pc of their collective credit target. But these banks generally avoid lending to small farmers and remain focused on large and medium-sized agricultural borrowers).





> Investment in agri-bonds can be allowed to overseas Pakistanis as well with some conditions aimed at protecting the interest of small farmers


Availability of suitable saving products for farmers, particularly small farmers can be helpful in such situations when agricultural credit disbursement by banks and other relevant institutions fall short of expectations. Over the years, small farmers will become financially more literate and will be able to self-finance their farming activities and minimise reliance on bank borrowings. A joint study carried out by scholars of three universities of Poland found that in 2017, “more than 97pc of small individual farms in Poland were able to self-finance and generate savings from their core business.”

A beginning made now can enable Pakistan’s small individual farms to become self-financed and able to generate savings in due course of time.

According to the latest statistics published by the Ministry of National Food Security and Research, about 7.4m farms (7,398,100 to be exact) can be categorised as small farms. This figure includes all small farms — of less than 0.5 hectares to 5 hectares or a little over 1 acre to a little less than 12.5 acres. This is a huge number. All these 7.4m farms are not owned by small farmers because many of them are actually owned by big landlords and leased out to small farmers.

Regardless of this, whatever the actual number of the owners of these 7.4m farms that number should be in millions. Rolling out exclusive saving schemes and saving certificates for such farmers can empower them financially and can also create a gender balance as a large number of these small farms are owned fully or partly by women — and a larger number is managed by women.

Pakistan’s experience in fostering financial inclusion among farmers via cheaper and easier bank credit has gained limited success. Isn’t it time to think about achieving this goal by launching exclusive saving products for small farmers?

Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin is primarily a banker well aware of the bonds market. Designing one-year to five-year government farming bonds with built-in features to attract small farmers is no big deal for him. The SBP Governor Dr Reza Baqir has been working hard to promote financial inclusion. He can easily persuade banks to come up with exclusive saving schemes for the farming community, in general, and for small farmers, in particular.

National Bank for Agriculture and Rural Development of India had first developed agri-bonds in 2016 and has relaunched the same — more aggressively — in July this year. Indian financial think tanks are also working on what they call Agriculture Resilience Bonds. And, an exclusive saving certificate for farmers gained so much success in India in recent years that the Indian government has now allowed general investors to buy them.

All this can happen in Pakistan as well. But the federal and provincial governments must learn to work in harmony before embarking upon a long journey of empowering small farmers with emphasis on female farmers.

The 18th constitutional amendment that gives provinces control over agriculture still remains controversial. Either the amendment should be remodelled or it should be left untouched. A persisting confusion about its future only makes matter worse when it comes to long-term planning for agriculture. Secondly, while designing agri-bonds the Central Directorate of National Savings should work closely with all stakeholders for the early development of a resilient market for them.

Except for five-year Regular Income Certificates, all saving products of National Saving Schemes (NSS) showed a net outflow of investment in eleven months of 2020-21. These schemes are losing their charm due to low rates of returns and due to the ongoing documentation drive. That is why, between July 2020 and May 2021, overall investment in NSS showed a net outflow of Rs193bn against a net inflow of Rs371bn in 2019-20.

Redesigning of NSS has become necessary. Policymakers can use this opportunity for launching the much-needed agri-bonds.

The success of Roshan Digital Accounts for overseas Pakistanis has established that innovative ideas work wonders. Investment in agri-bonds can be allowed to overseas Pakistanis as well with some conditions aimed at protecting the interest of small farmers. For example, the Pakistani diaspora may be allowed to invest only in long-term agri-bonds the proceeds of which can be used for long-term agricultural development. And, all short-term agricultural saving schemes and saving certificates can be made exclusive for farmers, especially small farmers.

_Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, August 16th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A farmer busy in preparing his field for the next crop , August 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt determined to increase agri output: *

NNI 
22 Aug 2021








*FAISALABAD: Special Assistant to Prime Minister (SAPM) on Food Security and Agriculture Jamshed Iqbal Cheema has said that the government has launched a restructuring plan for government organisations and institutions in order to further improve their performance.*

Addressing a press conference at Ayub Agricultural Research Institute (AARI) during his visit to Faisalabad on Saturday, he rejected rumours about privatisation of the institutes and said that the government had no intention to render highly-educated researchers and scientists jobless. However, their salaries are linked with performance system.

"The best performers will get more incentives under this system," he said, adding that the research fund was also being regulated so that the researchers could get necessary funding easily without running from pillar to post.

He said the government was trying its best to enhance agriculture yield by strengthening linkages between government, researchers and farmers. He said that the scientists and researchers must mould themselves in accordance with the new system so that Pakistan could regain its repute as an agricultural country.

He said the government might hire the services of near retirement scientists and agriculture experts on the basis of their performance.

He urged scientists to play their productive role and develop new technologies and products to strengthen the national economy.

He said that commercialisation of their innovations could bring repute along with financial benefits for the researchers and agriculture scientists. He said the government strictly believes in merit and best salary packages would be offered to the "right person for right job". The promotion, facilities and perks would also be linked with the performance, he said.

He said he was visiting Faisalabad along with Dr Ishrat Husain, adviser to prime minister on institutional reforms and austerity, to have detailed discussions and seek recommendations from the officials of AARI, NIAB (National Institute for Agriculture & Biology), PARS (Postgraduate Agriculture Research Station), NIEBGE (National Institute for Biotechnology & Genetic Engineering) and other departments regarding the transformation.

He said the media should also focus on positively instead of presenting negative view of the government policies.

He said that as a result of institutional reforms, the performance and income of the growers have increased substantially.

He said that an average increase of 90% was recorded in the prices of food and energy while prices of wheat and rice witnessed 34% increase, maize 51%, edible oil 60-70%, poultry 54%, beef 10% fertilizers 34-154%, Urea 95%, PSD 120% and DPA price 122% increase.
*With food security at stake, PM tells farmers govt determined to boost agri output*
He said that corona responsible of inflation and price-hike and said that Pakistan was the 3rd country after Hong Kong and New Zealand which effectively controlled the pandemic. He said that during corona only 5 countries recorded growth including China, Vietnam, Egypt and Pakistan. He said that economy of 188 countries went into negative from -3 to -28.
He said that the government, under the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan, intended to develop food processing industry as 2nd largest sector after textile.
He said that most of the commodities commonly imported would be available in Pakistan in abundance within a next couple of years as the government was focusing on enhancing its domestic production.
He said that we have carved out a policy to enhance production of fruits and vegetables up to 30% and wheat up to 80%.
He said that government intends to make Pakistan a net food exporting country and in order to ensure food security; the government has allocated Rs 62 billion for agriculture sector and this amount would be increased next year. He said the previous government had allocated Rs 1.6 billion for this purpose, he said.
He further said that steps are also being taken for speedy growth of livestock sector and in this connection; best breeds of animals and birds are being promoted. He said that the government had allocated Rs10 billion for research work on improvement of breeds. Earlier, SAPM Jamshed Iqbal Cheema also visited NIEBGE and discussed various issues with the scientists and officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*GB govt decides to convert 50,000 barren area into cultivable fields*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
August 23, 2021

Under the initiative of bringing economic transformation in the province, the Gilgit Baltistan (GB)government has decided to convert a barren area of 50,000 acre into cultivable fields.
According to details, a budget of over Rs12 billion will be spent on this seven years long comprehensive agriculture development project.

With an amount of Rs5.35 billion, besides construction of 384 kilometres farm to Market roads while 2. 28 billion rupees have been earmarked for it in the current fiscal year, a total number of 46 irrigation based schemes out of 74 have been completed. 

It is pertinent to state here that under the cultivation initiative, 41,840 acre of barren land has been made fertile across GB province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sesame/Til grows in about 70 countries in the world. In Pakistan, it grows in about 65 districts. 
Here are photos taken in Dist Mirpurkhas of Sindh. 






















Sesame is known as an oilseed crop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to introduce cotton cluster villages to modernize cotton farming: *

Mon, 23 Aug 2021, 3:58 PM


MULTAN, Aug 23 (APP): Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhar Imam Monday said that Cotton Cluster Villages would be introduced to promote the crop by ensuring modern technology in near future.

Cotton is a highly profit-generating crop as it strengthens the country’s economy and also offers job opportunities to millions of people in the country.

Fakhar Imam expressed these remarks while holding a press conference at Central Cotton Research Institute (CCRI), here.

He informed that one million bales helped to generate Rs 97.5 billion. The government has set a target of 10 million bales during the ongoing season, he added.

He remarked that cotton cluster villages comprised of two to four union councils would be introduced in different areas. Modernize farming techniques would be introduced in these cluster villages with an objective to motivate other farmers.

Besides this, the government was paying immense focus on white gold (cotton) and hopefully cotton would be a strategic crop in the future, he stated. Pakistan used to export textile products worth over 15 billion dollars annually.

Last year, the country has to import 4.5 million bales for local industry.

Fakhar remarked that the government was striving hard to enhance cotton production. Special focus is being given on seed quality, enhancing sowing area, mechanization, and up-gradation of research institutes said Fakhar.

About the current prices of cotton, minister observed that the government had introduced an intervention price of Rs 5000/40kg in order to facilitate the farmers.

He, however, added that the prices of cotton were also high in the international market. Fakhar suggested farmers ensure clean picking of cotton so that they could find handsome prices against their produce.

To a question about factors for the decline in cotton, he stated that climate change and pest attacks were the main causes for the decline in cotton, adding that the present condition of the crop was satisfactory.

Fakhar Imam said that government would also promote quality seed having immense resistance against climate changes and pest attacks.

The minister also hinted that ginners would be convinced to modernize their ginning units as per international standards.

To another question about wheat, Syed Fakhar Imam said that country received historic production of 27.5 million tonnes which was a record. However, the government was importing wheat to maintain wheat stock in abundance.


About scientists’ issues at CCRI, he promised to resolve their issues.











Govt to introduce cotton cluster villages to modernize cotton farming: Fakhar Imam


Syed Fakhar Imam said that Cotton Cluster Villages would be introduced to promote the crop by ensuring modern technology in near future




www.app.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Crops at risk as dams not full enough*

Ahmad Fraz Khan
August 24, 2021






In this file photo, a farmer in Multan sprays pesticide in a field. — APP/File


LAHORE: With rains dropping much below the average in the last seven weeks, irrigation demands rising and temperatures dipping in the catchment areas, the Indus River System Authority (Irsa) fears that both dams may not be filled this year, leaving Rabi crops facing huge risks.

According to the Meteorological Department data, it rained 58 per cent less than the average in the first three weeks of August. If the average of the last seven weeks (July 1 to Aug 23) is taken as a benchmark, the country suffered 22pc rain deficit.

During these seven weeks, Sindh suffered the most, with 65pc less rains, Gilgit-Baltistan 34pc, Azad Jammu and Kashmir 28pc and Punjab 25pc. This water shortage naturally shifted stress on the reservoirs, which are now facing the risk of staying unfilled.

“If Tarbela Dam goes unfilled, which is now a clear probability, it will be happening for the third time in the dam’s 44-year history,” concedes Irsa spokesman Khalid Idrees Rana.

The authority is facing a dire situation: it resigned itself to the fact that Mangla would go unfilled this season, but the Tarbela Lake faces the same danger – spelling a disastrous scenario.

“The water stress is already reflected in the national distribution: Irsa has already fallen back on the Actual Average System used from 1977-82, termed 14-B in the Water Accord. It is faced with a double jeopardy: exceptional drop in rains has increased demand and drop in temperatures in catchment areas squeezed sullies. On an average, Pakistan gets 83 million acre feet water between April 1 and Aug 20. This year, it got only 72MAF.”

Along with this shortfall of 11MAF came scarcity of rain, he explains, fearing for the Rabi season: “Against the total storage capacity of 13.50MAF, the reservoirs now hold only 9.9MAF and depletion has already started. Tarbela Lake touched the 1,545 feet level a few days ago, and it stands at 1,543 feet today. Mangla Lake is 38 feet below what it was last year on the same day, and keep in mind that it’s the top 38 feet where the major portion is held.”

Punjab thinks that it is still not in any stress as far as crops are concerned, largely due to the rain pattern. “It rained healthy in upper parts of the province where rice is planted – by and large, fulfilling its needs. It rained very less, which also increased average losses, in the south where cotton dominates, where more showers could have only turned the weather humid — conducive to pest attack — and damaged crop. Hence, so far, so good,” says an official of the agriculture department.
“The increasing water stress has already sown provincial discontent, with Sindh d
emanding distribution under Para-2, which means further depletion of dams by anything between three and four million acre feet,” explains an official of the Punjab irrigation department.

In practical terms, it means the reservoirs will be brought down from the current 9.9MAF to anywhere between five and six million acre feet, grossly compromising the next Rabi – read food security, as wheat dominates the season. 

Now the choice before the provincial irrigation officials is stark, and terrible: “Whether to save five months’ investment and labour on Kharif crops or preserve some water for Rabi. It is a tightrope walk, which all of us have to walk now. Unless there are some good rains in September, the country is in for trouble.”

_Published in Dawn, August 24th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Digital farming under CPEC to revolutionize Pakistan’s agriculture*

August 23, 2021






BEIJING, Aug 22 (APP):China is willing to share its experience and help integrate information technology and agriculture to being about green revolution in Pakistan.

Facing the common challenge of climate change, pandemic, and population growth, a smarter agriculture is the way forward for many countries including China.

“The integration of information technology and agriculture will bring about the third green revolution: agricultural digital revolution,” said Zhao Chunjiang from China’s National Engineering Research Center for Information Technology in Agriculture. “By 2025, China’s digital agro economy will exceed a USD 100 billion”.

In the past, farmers laboured for hours in the fields. But now farm work can be done with internet systems, said a staff member of the exhibitor, Ningxia Green Pioneer (Lvxianfeng) Agricultural Mechanical Services Company, which has transformed local farming model with drones, precision hole-sowing machine, driverless harvesters and plant protecting devices, remote surveillance equipment, etc. supported by the Internet of Things, cloud technology, big data, etc.

“Spraying at a speed of 4.5 meters a second, each drone can complete what was used to be done by 25-30 workers per day, saving 80% water, 30% cost of plant protection, and 20%-25% pesticides,” company staff introduced to China Economic Net (CEN). “They can be used in rice, wheat, and maize. Take rice as an example, about USD 60 can be saved for each hectare.”

To better take the advantage of the efficient digital equipment that excels on vast stretches of land, the company takes a step further to push forward scale operation by bring the scattered lands together through land trusteeship, transfer, and shareholding.

A remote monitoring command service center has been set up for visible, standard, and digital farming. Soil, seedlings, pests, diseases, and disasters are monitored, early warnings are sent in case of abnormalities, and automatic solutions can be identified. From sowing, cultivating, to harvesting, the crops grow under close and accurate supervision.

“Under this whole-process land trusteeship, USD 230 can be saved per hectare”, revealed the company staff.

“Not all farmers trust in this new model at the beginning, but after getting to know and see what it can achieve, they started to acknowledge its benefits.”

If there is a chance, we are willing to join the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) under CPEC, company staff said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*All set to exempt Chinese agri drones from taxes*

Mushtaq Ghumman 
25 Aug 2021








*ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet which is scheduled to meet on Wednesday (today) will grant exemption of all taxes on drones gifted by China for agriculture sector, and supply of flour and rice to Syria as humanitarian assistance.*

In this regard, Ministry of National Food Security and Research in a summary has stated that during a meeting with the Chinese Ambassador, Minister for National Food Security & Research (MNFS&R) requested the Chinese side for provision of drones for controlling desert locusts in Pakistan.

Consequently, after mutual consultation, a formal request was made through Ministry of Economic Affairs to China for provision of drones. Thereafter, Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Affairs (MARA) China donated twelve drones to the Department of Plant Protection (DPP), which were handed over to the Pakistani Mission at Beijing.

The drones which were to be transported by the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) remained parked in a warehouse in China and could not be transported to Pakistan due to the Covid pandemic restrictions worldwide and other reasons. MNFS&R with the assistance of Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA), Pakistan has now made all the arrangements for transportation of these drones by ship. The requisite cost has already been approved and a sanction letter issued for transfer of these funds to MOFA.

At present, there are various taxes/duties/levies/port charges such as Federal Excise duty, sales tax, withholding tax, import duties, etc., applicable on the import of drones. Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) was consulted on the issue and it opined that the FBR allows tariff exemptions upon the recommendation of the Federal Government. In addition, Government of Sindh was also consulted and they have informed that the import of drones is not liable to Sindh Sales Tax under the Sindh Act of 2011

MNFS&R has proposed that all applicable taxes/duties on the import of drones, donated by the People's Republic of China to Pakistan, may be waived off. Moreover, according to the summary of NDMA, Prime Minister of Syria who appreciated Pakistani Government's humanitarian assistance to Syria provided in November, 2020 to fight against Covid-19 pandemic has requested for further support to the Syrian people in the form of edible items like wheat, rice and life-saving drugs because the Syrian people are badly affected by the Caesar Act 2019 applied by the US on Syria.

Pakistan's Ambassador in Syria has noted that Syria is expected to revert to normalcy soon. Further, Syria has always supported Pakistan on the Kashmir issue.

The summary says that option of sending edible items (wheat and rice) to Syria is not considered feasible due to non-availability of sea freight to Syria and huge cost involved for transportation of heavy donation consignment by air. Ministry of Foreign Affairs; therefore, analyzed the option of procuring wheat and rice from the Syrian market or from its neighbouring countries.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) Chairman Dr Muhammad Ashfaq Ahmed Monday extended cooperation to provincial governments by offering to issue system generated notices to taxpayers who declare Agricultural Income in federal Income Tax Returns, to duly discharge their tax liabilities with the provinces.*

In line with the Government's resolve towards broadening of tax base and documentation of economy, Dr. Muhammad Ashfaq Ahmed, Chairman FBR has initiated a huge challenge to plug in tax evasion of Agricultural Income through a close cooperation between FBR and Provincial tax authorities to ensure that no taxable income goes untaxed and due taxes are paid in respective collecting jurisdiction. Accordingly, Chairman FBR has issued a letter to all provincial governments for a proactive collaboration. He has offered to coordinate a technical level meeting to address the issues relating to taxable agricultural income and curb tax evasion in national interest.

FBR Chairman has proposed technical collaboration between FBR and Provincial tax authorities on Agricultural Income which is taxed by provinces and is exempt from federal Income Tax. Chairman has also highlighted that tax evaders claim Agricultural Income as exempt in FBR returns and do not pay tax to either FBR or Provincial Governments. Income Tax ordinance prescribes that Agricultural Income will be exempt only if Provincial Income Tax is paid on it.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt committed to make country self-sufficient in food production: PM*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
8:48 PM | August 31, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan has said that the incumbent government is committed to making the country self-sufficient in food production.

This was stated by him on Tuesday during a meeting with Minister for Food Security Fakhar Imam who briefed him about the expected increase in the production of crops of rice, sugarcane, corn, and cotton.
Premier Imran Khan said the government was ensuring the implementation of an agriculture transformation plan to modernize the sector.

Minister Food Security informed the prime minister about the reforms brought by the ministry in the sectors of livestock and fisheries.

The prime minister was told that improvements were being introduced in the reproduction of livestock, supply of food, and provision of health facilities.

He was apprised about the reforms that were being introduced in the research institutions for further increase in the production of crops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 8.46 million bales of cotton production expected this year*

Wed, 1 Sep 2021, 9:28 PM


ISLAMABAD, Sep 01 (APP):The Cotton Crop Assessment Committee (CCAC) on Wednesday told over 8.46 million bales of cotton production was expected during current season.

The committee met here with Syed Fakhar Imam, Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research in the chair.

Representatives of cotton growers, provincial agriculture departments, associations and senior officials of the NFS&R also attended the meeting.

The minister welcomed the participants and thanked for their participation and invited them all to share their feedback and recommendations for the development of cotton crop in the country.

Fakhar Imam was told that the province of Sindh expected production of 3.5 million bales in this season.

He was briefed that the climate in this season had been much better than the last season and due to less rainfall overall production was expected to increase.

The production of cotton in Punjab is expected to touch 4.5 million bales at an increase of approximately 8.5% from last year.

Overall cotton production is expected to reach 8.46 million bales.

The minister was briefed that the year 2020 saw 398.6 mm rainfall which had a devastating impact on the production whereas this year the rainfall was 78.6 mm which has improved the prospect of overall production.

Furthermore, he was told that the attack of Mealybug and Whitefly and CLCuV remained significant which had adversely affected the production of cotton.

Fakhar Imam said that it was imperative that awareness amongst farmers was raised regarding contamination control.

He said that through proper chemical sprays, the quality and quantity of cotton production could be enhanced.

The minister said that the government would be proactive with the provision of quality seed to facilitate the farmers.

He said that the present government after 8 years set intervention price of Rs 5000 per 40kg, which encouraged the grower to invest in crop management and harvest high yields.

The growers from Sindh and Punjab also praised this act of the government and requested to replicate the same in sugarcane and wheat.

Fakhar Imam said that the government had performed exceptionally well in the last season as Pakistan had the highest production in the top 5 crops including wheat with record production of 27.5 million tonnes.

He said that the government aimed to transform the cotton production as well.

The minister said that the PTI government was supporting the cotton grower in every capacity.
He shared that there was a need of paradigm shift in the yield of this crop as it was one of the major factor of production in our industry.

The minister said that small holders would only be able to grow wheat if the quality inputs were timely available and in the range of the farmer’s access.

He stressed on establishing linkages between the scientists and farmers mainly to minimize the gap between the results of research farm with that of the actual field.

Fakhar Imam said that the government wished to ensure that the concern of all stakeholders are heard and addressed.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan Thursday said that the filling of Tarbela Dam to its maximum level despite unvafourable weather conditions this year was a good omen for agriculture and hydel power generation.

“Alhamdulillah, Tarbela Dam filled to its max level yesterday despite unfavourable weather conditions this year. This is a good omen for agriculture & hydel generation,” the prime minister said on Twitter.

He also appreciated the teams at Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) and Indus River System Authority (IRSA) for improved water regulation.


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday urged the international community to utilise China’s 'Juncao' technology in combating challenges of poverty, food insecurity, and climate change.*

In his remarks at the virtual forum on the 20th anniversary of Juncao Assistance and Sustainable Development Cooperation, Khan congratulated China for hosting the event and Professor Lin for the invention of the 'Juncao' technology.

Juncao, which is famed as 'magic grass', is two Chinese characters meaning 'mushroom' and 'grass'. The particular breed of grass was discovered by Chinese scientists to be an economical and environment-friendly substitute for timber traditionally used as a substrate for growing mushrooms, according to the China Global Television Network, or CGTN.

“I also commend China for sharing this beneficial technology with over a hundred countries, which has already benefited thousands of people across the continent over the past 20 years,” he said.

The prime minister highlighted that the world at large and the people of the global south, in particular, are grappling with multiple challenges including climate change, poverty, and food insecurity. “With relentless efforts towards ending poverty in all its manifestations extreme poverty has been steadily declining in the past two decades.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China develop high-yielding rice varieties*

September 8, 2021




*
BEIJING: *The people of Pakistan have started to benefit from the fruits of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as the universities of Punjab and Wuhan are jointly developing high-yield hybrid rice varieties with the latest technologies like AI, big data, 5G and remote sensing to boost Pakistani rice exports.

This was stated by the forum of International Cooperation and Development of Honglian Type Hybrid Rice in Luotian, Hubei province of China.

These rice varieties are cultivated in Hubei province under the Wuhan University-University of the Punjab joint research centre.

Honglian hybrid rice, developed by Professor Zhu Yinguo of Wuhan University – member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, is one of the world’s three major types of cytoplasmic male sterility (CMS) of rice (Oryza sativa L.) that has been commercially used in hybrid rice seed production.

By 2021, the accumulated acreage of Honglian hybrid rice globally has exceeded about 30 million hectares.
In 2019, the Wuhan University and the University of Punjab established cooperation ties to develop Honglian hybrid rice in Pakistan together.

In the past two years, Honglian hybrid rice achieved promising harvests in six demonstrative plots in Lahore, Gujranwala, Vehari, Pakpattan in Punjab and Shikarpur and Larkana in Sindh, basically covering main rice planting regions in Pakistan.

In 2020, three excellent varieties of Honglian hybrid were submitted to Pakistan’s regional trials for seed certification and registration, and the results indicated that the yield of Honglian hybrid rice performed distinctly higher than the check varieties among the total 104 hybrid rice varieties.

It is worth mentioning that Honglian WR1901 had a high seed setting rate of 95% and a yield of 12.9 tonnes/ha, higher than that of the control group by 12.17%, which aroused great interest from local farmers and dealers.

The varieties were submitted in May for trials and the results will be made available in December, Zhu Renshan, Leader of Wuhan University-University of the Punjab Joint Research Centre for Honglian Type Hybrid Rice, told _China Economic Net_.

Now, more high-yield hybrid rice varieties are being cultivated which were inaugurated on April 23, 2021.
The base is being developed into a high-tech hybrid rice seed production base of complete mechanisation and intelligentisation.

So far, 80 hectares of land has been put into trial.

Rice production in Pakistan will improve due to the joint effort which will lift the country’s exports to others but also help safeguard the food securities of China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD, Sep 13 (APP):...*. Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research, Syed Fakhar Imam Monday said that the government pays special attention to the agriculture sector because 70% of the population is dependent on it while 45% of the employment is generated in the same sector.

Addressing the oath-taking ceremony, the minister said that the government has increased the development budget of the Ministry of National Food Security and Research from Rs. 1 billion to Rs. 30 billion and important steps have been taken to make the country self-sufficient in agricultural commodities, said a press release.

Other important measures to improve agriculture include the use of hybrid seed technology, genetic engineering, modern technology, protection of water reservoir , pastures and other agricultural resources, modern breeding of high milk and high meat producing animals, providing maximum national and international training opportunities to enhance the professionalism of agri. Scientists.

In addition, ensuring provision of funds for the improvement to the agricultural research institutes of the country is the top priority of the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Govt Lifts 32% Subsidy on Wheat amid Rising Inflation and Public Debt*

Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Shaukat Tarin has announced that the wheat issue price for release to mills has been fixed at Rs. 1,950 per 40-kg to help reduce the price of wheat flour in the consumer market.


Addressing a news conference on the rising inflation and public debt on Wednesday, the Minister explained that keeping the release price at Rs. 1,475 per 40-kg was not affordable for the government since it came at the cost of a massive subsidy. With the new release price, the provincial governments will still be able to provide over Rs. 100 per 40kg in the shape of targetted tax relief to the masses, he added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful green field of Tando Allahyar, Sindh---- Full with Onion, Sugarcane and Cabbage crop.








Karela/Bitter gourd crop at Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas bypass in Tando Allahyar of Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan becomes self-sufficient in mung bean output*

Amin Ahmed
September 17, 2021






Residents buy food items at Jodia Bazar, Karachi, 

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has become self-sufficient in mung bean production as the first estimate of the crop for 2021-22 records the legume output at 253,000 tonnes against the national requirement of about 180,000 tonnes.

The self-sufficiency in mung bean — a major edible legume in Asia — was announced during the annual review and planning meeting for Rabi 2021-22 on Thursday. The meeting was organised by the Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) for its Public Sector Development Programme-funded project ‘Promoting Research for Productivity Enhancement in Pulses’.

Minister for National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhr Imam, who attended the annual review meeting, said the government was willing to take steps for promoting production of pulses in the country if strategies like the one adopted by PARC are brainstormed and implemented in letter and spirit. The proposed buyback mechanism will be profitable for the farmers and will certainly entice the farmers to cultivate pulse commodities, he added.

In his presentation on the impact of the project, PARC National Coordinator of Plant Sciences Division Dr Muhammad Mansoor Joyia said the area under mung bean during 2020-21 increased by 35 per cent while production increased by 65pc in Punjab, 6pc in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and 17pc in Balochistan.

At the same time, cultivation area under mash bean increased by 19pc, while production increased by 27pc in Balochistan. He further explained that the area under chickpea increased by 22pc and production by 23pc. The area under lentil increased by 17.5pc and the production increased in Balochistan by 18pc.

_Published in Dawn, September 17th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

*Production Strategy For Next Wheat Crop Reviewed*

September 22, 2021
Kaleem Naqvi 

Minister for Agriculture, Punjab Syed Hussain Jahanian Gardezi chaired the first meeting to review the production strategy of the next wheat crop





Minister for Agriculture, Punjab Syed Hussain Jahanian Gardezi chaired the first meeting to review the production strategy of the next wheat crop.

He directed the field staff to provide awareness on modern production technology to ensure crop production targets and also ensure provision of quality of agricultural inputs to the farmers at the time of Wheat sowing.

He directed the Director General of Agriculture (Extension) to hold a meeting with the officials of the Irrigation Department to ensure availability of canal water to the farmers on sowing.

Minister for Agriculture, Punjab also said that he would personally monitor the sowing of wheat and in this regard he directed to organize mega farmer gatherings at Divisional and District level.

In this meeting Secretary Agriculture, Punjab Asad Rehman Gillani directed to provide awareness to the farmers regarding non-cultivation varieties of wheat crop so that, the farmers use only approved varieties of Wheat seed which can increase the yield per acre.


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt To Launch 2.5 Year Project To Improve Salinity Affected Areas Of Pakistan*

September 21, 2021
Zainab Asif


> The launch of the ‘Adapting to Salinity in the Southern Indus Basin (ASSIB’) project, funded by the Australian government through the Australian Centre for International Agricultural Research (ACIAR), took place at a local hotel in Karachi today by way of a stakeholder inception workshop attended by representatives from government, academia, NGOs, and communities living in salinity-affected areas of Pakistan.









The ASSIB project aims to develop and investigate adaptation options and strategies with people managing and living in salinity affected agricultural landscapes in the Indus Basin areas of south Punjab and Sindh.

“This 2.5-year project is a launching pad for a 10-year program to explore how Pakistan can live better with the salt that is entrenched in its landscape,” explained Dr. Michael Mitchell, Project Leader and Research Fellow at the Institute for Land, Water and Society, Charles Sturt University, Australia.

Dr Mitchell gave an overview of the ASSIB project, explaining the background and the rationale behind the 2.5 year project as a launching pad for a 10 year program of activities. He highlighted how this is intended to evolve through different stages – formative, participatory and action research. “This workshop is an important step to help us greatly extend our already established linkages with stakeholders and network of experts,” he added.

Dr Bakhshal Lashari, National Project Coordinator, ASSIB, at Mehran University of Engineering and Technology (MUET), thanked all the distinguished guests, and expressed hope that the project would prove to be a landmark in improving the livelihoods of salt affected farming community of Pakistan.

Speaking on the occasion, Chief Guest Mr. Jahanzeb Awan, Australia’s Honorary Consul in Karachi, said that ACIAR sought to address three major challenges in Pakistan, mainly sustainable water supply, energy and food security. “The project in particular builds upon not only the common values between the two countries (Australia and Pakistan) but also focuses on the common challenges that both the countries face. I appreciate the efforts of preeminent and foremost professors Dr Michael and Dr Bakhshal for leading this project and hope this project will bring about the change that will meaningfully impact future generations”.

Prof Dr Muhammad Aslam Uqaili, Vice Chancellor MUET, thanked the Australian government and ACIAR for this opportunity. He highlighted the role of MUET in taking initiatives in terms of internationally funded projects and the capacity of the US-Pakistan Centre for Advanced Studies in Water in leading high quality indigenous research. He also appreciated the key approach taken in trying to minimize and live well with salinity “given that not only is salinity increasing, but so is the population, creating pressure on the limitednatural resources.” He underscored the need for a focus on gender inclusion in all initiatives being planned under the project.

Dr Munawar Raza Kazmi, ACIAR’s Country Manager, presented the significant work of ACIAR and how its work focuses on the rural poor community, and especially women living in Punjab and Sindh through improvements in Strategic Value Chain. “The target areas include Livestock, Horticulture, Crops, Water and Land Management, especially policy making. We have been researching best practice irrigation policy with the help and support of Sindh Irrigation Development Authority (SIDA) and Sindh Irrigation Department (SID). Groundwater mapping in Sindh has been done with the help of MUET. In this, MUET not only helped Sindh but also extended its expertise to Punjab and Balochistan as well.

IUCN Country Representative, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said in his welcome remarks that given the lack of freshwater and sea intrusion in the Indus River, millions of hectares of agricultural land has been rendered infertile, and communities have been forced to move to other places in search of livelihood opportunities. “This project “Living well with Salinity” is the need of the time and that is the reason this project is close to our hearts,” he added. He explained the role of IUCN and the partnerships IUCN has had with a number of institutions to help address such environmental issues.

Closing remarks were given by a farmer community expert Mr Mahmood Nawaz Shah, Senior Vice President, Sindh Abadgar Board, who acknowledged the many benefits that have flowed from ACIAR’s research interventions for Pakistan’s farmers.

In her vote of thanks, Dr Robyn Johnston, ACIAR Research Program Manager for Water, appreciated the contributions made by speakers and participants at the workshop. “As we have heard, water logging and salinity are common challenges for both Pakistan and Australia and the areas where much is to be gained through the joint research. We are seeking innovative partnerships to find solutions to these very intractable problems. This project aims to act as a catalyst to bring together, work together to come with unified action plans as suggested,” she concluded


----------



## ghazi52

September 24, 2021 






DERA ISMAIL KHAN: Prime Minister Imran Khan visits a research stall.—Dawn


PM Khan said his government wanted development in the field of agriculture, population control, discouragement of mafia, timely provision of justice, end of the system of oppression, best educational environment, provision of better health facilities and increase in productivity. “Through these things we can make Pakistan a truly prosperous country and a state of Madina.”


Mr Khan said that one of the major problems in Pakistan was the growing population, which was 40 million in 1947 but now reached 220 million. “We have to import four million tonnes of wheat to meet our needs. Similarly, we have to import other goods, including pulses and cooking oil, due to which inflation has risen. We are trying to increase our productivity by using modern research and better methods in the field of agriculture,” he added.

The prime minister said Gomal Zam Dam would irrigate another 200,000 acres of land. “We will build more dams, we have a programme to build 10 more dams; our water is wasted, which we can store and use properly through the construction of dams; our current storage capacity is 14 MAF (million acre feet) which we want to double.”

Referring to olive crop cultivation, Mr Khan said: “We can earn huge foreign exchange by cultivating it in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan. Similarly, we are trying to increase production of palm oil in the country. We are importing 70 per cent palm oil, soybean and pulses that can be produced here.”

In the second phase, interest-free/low mark-up loans will be provided to farmers and crops will be insured. In addition, they will be provided financial assistance in the event of a natural disaster.

A subsidy of Rs1,048.38 million will be given to farmers during the fiscal year 2021-22 for promotion of agriculture in the province.

Earlier, Prime Minister Khan inaugurated the Gomal Agricultural University building. He also inaugurated PARC Arid Zone Research Stations.

_Published in Dawn, September 24th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-China cooperation to revive cotton fields in Pakistan*

by The Frontier Post









ISLAMABAD (INP): Pak-China cooperation to revive cotton fields in Pakistan, Gwadar Pro reported on Sunday. Last season, Pakistan harvested 5.6 million bales of cotton, which is the lowest point in the past 30 years.

Meanwhile, Pak-China cotton-related cooperation is in full swing. “We are mixing the advantages of China cotton and Pakistan cotton to create new cotton varieties,” said Shahid Iqbal, Ph.D. scholar of Cotton Research Institute in Henan, China, who has been working for a Pak-China cottonseed program in Henan for 4 years.

This is one of the microcosms of the ongoing China-Pakistan cotton collaboration.

“Last year, we had to import more than 50% of cotton,” said Muhammad Abdullah, executive director of Sapphire Fiber, one of the largest textile companies in Pakistan.

He complained that low production and quality force the local industry to choose imports. “Presently, the domestic consumption of cotton is 14 million bales. However, Pakistan harvested 5.6 million bales of cotton in the last season only.” He added.

Cotton production in Pakistan is in a vicious circle. According to the research of Central Cotton Research Institute (CCRI), low production of cotton lead to the low profitability of cotton planting. Cotton farmers turn to grow sugarcane in cotton-growing areas for better income. Sugarcane plants robbed water from cotton plants and humidified the whole area.

The high humidity leads to more insects which are deadly to the cotton plants and farmers have no technology to deal with them.

What makes it worse is the climate change in the past few years, which is also weakening cotton’s strength and staple elongation. Another quality problem is the impurity which is caused by 100% manual picking.

As pickers picked the cotton, stored and transported it, contamination is entering in the cotton, which may causes spots on the final product.. Kamran Razaq, cotton field supervisor of Sapphire Fiber pointed out that the impurity content of imported cotton is 4.5%, while the counterpart in Pakistan cotton is 8-9%, which is below the criteria of the textile mills.

To break the vicious circle of low cotton production, higher quality seed is the top demand, which can also help in quality improvement.

“The heat resistance of Pakistani cotton is excellent. The high-yield and high-quality traits of Chinese cotton are also what Pakistan seeds need. The germplasm resources of China and Pakistan are complementary,” said Shahid Iqbal, the guy who appeared at the beginning of the article, who used to be a scientific officer of Cotton Research Institute in Multan. “We have a plan to send new cotton seeds to Pakistan next year for adaptability test and select the best ones and use them for production.”

Xinjiang Agricultural University and University of Agriculture Faisalabad (UAF) have also been cooperating in cotton cultivation for a few years. They have experimental fields in Faisalabad and plans to test mechanical picking in Pakistan.

“In North Xinjiang, one of the biggest cotton areas in China, the mechanization is 90%. We use machine picking everywhere,” said Chen Quanjia, deputy dean of Xinjiang Agricultural University, adding that drought-resistant and water-saving technologies in Xinjiang including drip irrigation and mulching are also leading the world.

“Such technologies and equipment can be transferred to Pakistan to assist them coping with the current dilemma. China and Pakistan need to assist each other to improve our cotton production together.”
Dr. Muhammad Ali Talpur, vice president of Pakistan Central Cotton Committee (PCCC), revealed that a modern biotechnology center of excellence laboratory is about to be set up at CCRI to promote cotton research activities. “China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is opening new avenues for cotton research and development to solidify PCCC on modern scientific lines,” he said.

“Under CPEC, CCRI in Multan had declared a cottonseed cooperation collaborating with Fauji Fertilizer Company,” added Dr. Zahid Mehmood, director of CCRI. “We plan to cultivate related talent, introduce related technology and arrange areas for mechanical cotton picking. Our collaboration with China is going on. Hope we have stories of success in the future.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese investors for investing in Pakistan’s agricultural sector*

October 2, 2021


The Chinese investors have planned to invest in various agriculture and dairy sectors of Pakistan under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

This was stated by Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong, adding the Chinese enterprises plan to invest and cooperate with Pakistan in pepper planting, buffalo milk industry development, food processing and agricultural machinery, according to a media report.

He said at present the agriculture and industry are the areas that are under the main focus of the Pakistan government. The Pakistan government, he said, is very much concerned in these two areas.

He said these sectors are also the most promising areas for China-Pakistan cooperation. He said rapid progress in agricultural cooperation has been made, mainly in three aspects including strengthening mechanisms.

Last year, an agricultural working group under the framework of the CPEC joint Commission was set up. The first task of the working group was to help Pakistan fight against locust plague, which achieved remarkable results, he added.

Further he said the process of exporting agricultural products to China has also been accelerated.

The inspection and quarantine procedures of Pakistani agricultural products exported to China, including onions, potatoes, cherries and dairy products, have been stepped up. This year, a protocol on onion export to China will be signed, he informed.

Pakistan has also established a foot-and-mouth disease free zone. The third aspect, he said, is to promote investment.

This year, with efforts made by the Chinese embassy, China and Pakistan established an information platform on agricultural and industrial cooperation to promote all-round exchanges and cooperation among government, industry, academia and research institutes, he added.

With respect to Gwadar port, the ambassador said it is the pilot project of the CPEC and a jewel in the crown of the CPEC. Since 2013, both China and Pakistan have worked hand in hand on port operations, free zone development, and transportation infrastructure, and completed a series of social and livelihood projects.
The achievements made today can be recognised as the “Speed of Gwadar”.

The 10th meeting of the Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) expressed satisfaction on the progress of Gwadar Port and Free Zone, and made plans for the next step in the construction of Gwadar Port, he said adding that the current development situation of Gwadar Port was very gratifying.

The port is getting busier and transit trade to Afghanistan is running smoothly. The government is actively considering arranging more cargo to arrive in and be processed through the Gwadar Port.

The port operator COPHC is cooperating with China’s Ningbo Zhoushan Port Group to improve the port operations, he added.

He said all investment promotion work in the starting zone of the Free Zone has been completed.

More than 40 companies have invested and registered, and some of them have completed plant construction and started trial production. —TLTP


----------



## ghazi52

Dry Red Chilli / Lal Mirch at Kurkali town of Dist Sanghar in Sindh Pakistan with bed of its security guard Chilli is grown on 47,349 hectares in Pakistan with a crop yield of about 2.68 tons per hectare (1.072 tons per acre) and an annual production of around 126,943 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt supports production of pine nut, dry fruits in South Waziristan: *

Wed, 6 Oct 2021, 


PESHAWAR, Oct 06 (APP):Minister of State for Environment Zartaj Gul Wednesday said that South Waziristan is one of the biggest markets of pine nuts and other dry-fruits in Asia and the government was providing all facilities to improve the production of dry fruits.

Addressing a meeting organized by the Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) of United Nations in district DI Khan, she said that the government was supporting the local farmers in provision of high quality seeds to improve the production of dry fruits especially pine nuts.

She said the initiative would give a boost to the economy as well as the local people in creating employment and business opportunities.

Zartaj Gul said the government policies to mitigate the effects of global warming were largely acknowledged by the world community and extra measures are being taken in this regard.

She said that the Billion Tree Tsunami was a revolutionary project of the government to reduce the environmental pollution and climate change effects, adding that as per the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan the government is taking pragmatic steps to make Pakistan a true welfare state.

Later she distributed 250 gas stoves as part of measures to reduce dependency on use of wood for burning purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shandong Rainbow Agricultural Technology will introduce peanut seed into Pakistan set up a peanut oil research laboratory under CPEC to boost #oil supply in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Serving farmer community a ‘service to Pakistan’: PM*


The Frontier Post








ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday said his vision for the promotion of the agriculture sector was focused on bringing improvement in the life of small farmers and resolving their grievances on priority.
Addressing the launch of Kisaan Portal, at the Pakistan Citizen Portal, he assured the farmers that the government would stand by them, as he believed that “serving the farming community was in fact a service to Pakistan”.

Imran Khan said his government was focusing on agricultural research particularly seed development to increase the yield of crops.

Also, he said, the yield of the dairy sector in the developed world was six times higher than in Pakistan and emphasized development to boost production in
this sector.

He stressed the importance of water conservation to ensure ample supply to farmers for irrigation purposes. The construction of 10 big dams, he said, was an unprecedented step taken by his government.
He said work on several projects was underway and aimed at addressing the water needs of the country, the common man and the farmers, he added.

The prime minister said the world over, the agriculture sector had an insurance cover. He said the Kisaan card would enable the small farmers t get financial support in case their yield was damaged from natural calamities.

He said the pressure on the Pakistani rupee was temporary and would be over soon.

He said the price of palm oil had become almost doubled in the international market and had a negative impact on the rates in Pakistan.

Similarly, he said, Pakistan had to import wheat, sugar and pulses.

The prime minister said with the government’s efforts, the country would witness a revolution in the production of soya bean, olive oil and avocado.

He said training programmes for farmers were on the cards with the assistance of China to guide them on better farming techniques.

Imran Khan said Pakistan was blessed with natural resources, which if properly utilized through scientific means, could result in a boom in the agriculture sector.

PM’s Special Assistant Jamshed Iqbal Cheema said under the government’s initiative, the farmers would get subsidies on seeds, fertilizers and the purchase of agricultural machinery.

He said the government was focusing on rural development with the uplift of farmers and giving them better support prices for their produce.

He said the budget for the agriculture sector had been doubled at federal and provincial levels.

He mentioned that never in the history of Pakistan, a government extended such facilities to farmers.

Prior to the launch of the Kisaan Portal, there was no specific category to register the grievances of farmers at the Pakistan Citizen Portal.

The step will help the farmers with their problems resolved on a priority basis, the PM Office said.

A total of 123 dashboards have been set up at the federal and provincial levels under the Kisaan Portal.


----------



## ghazi52

19 Oct 2021






EDITORIAL: 

Nobody can deny that the present government has started taking agriculture very seriously. The 50 percent addition to the import bill because of the need to fetch wheat, sugar and canola oil from the international market, that too at the inopportune time when prices are flirting with highs not seen in quite a while, clearly seems to have shaken the federal cabinet. 

So now, after giving agriculture centre-stage in the budget and rolling out the Kisan Card, we have the Kisan Portal which will enable the poorest of the lot to deliver their grievances directly to the "corridors of power", in the PM's own words.

This is no doubt very commendable. The PM also enlightened everybody, at the launch ceremony of the portal, how research shows that 90 percent of farmers are very small ones and hence "face the most difficulties". Nothing better, then, than to enable them to reach chief secretaries directly with their problems, with the PM's own promise hanging over the bureaucracy's head like a sword, so we can eliminate all the corruption, increase production, sanitise the import bill and put some lipstick on the current account, so to speak.

Still, since this is a rather elaborate scheme and the agri package does involve a lot of subsidies just when the IMF (International Monetary Fund) is red-flagging all such handouts, it raises a few important questions that haven't yet been answered. One, since most farmers are very small ones, they also dwell at the very bottom of the food chain. As such a lot of them are either cut off from modern communication technology, have neither the time nor the money for it, or in some cases don't even know of some of its fine points. Therefore, a lot of them would have to be schooled in using portals meant to take their plight to chief secretaries. So what, if anything, has the government planned to do about educating 90 percent of the farmer force?

Two, the need for this portal was felt because of the widespread practice of big farmers using state machinery to sideline small farmers and have fake cases registered against them, etc. But since the state machinery they use is the bureaucracy, of which chief secretaries are the shining stars, and if they (CS) had been doing what was required of them the need for such steps would never even have arisen, what differences will routing the same concerns through a portal really make when big farmers still have the same resources at their disposal? Or are we to expect another portal very soon that will keep check on how the civil service handles the complaints?
And three, doesn't the government already know pretty much all the problems faced by small farmers? And didn't the PM list almost all of them during his speech at the launch? Is the government really expecting to find something that had escaped its notice all these years? And does it expect such information to turn the entire sector around, increase production, reduce imports and balance the budget?

All this is in no way meant to imply that the portal is not a good idea. Yet when a sitting government decides to employ considerable time and resources to turn a specific sector around, especially when it doesn't have much of either, then it is expected to first plug the holes that are causing the biggest leakages. 

Therefore, while the portal is a very fine idea, surely, things like this will work better when they are accompanied by state action that addresses problems that are already very well known to everybody. In simple words, rather than wait for the portal to raise the same concerns that have already been raised for decades, wouldn't it be better to initiate both steps at the same time; if not let necessary action precede the portal novelty?

Either way, the government is right to pin its hopes on agriculture. If its plans to revive this sector succeed, whether by stumbling onto the right approach or engineering it through meticulous planning, then it would have done farmers, consumers, the economy and the entire country a very big favour.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021


----------



## ghazi52

Advisor Commerce said that wheat production was recorded at 27 million tons whereas consumption was 26 million tons. However, the government has decided to import 4 million tons of wheat as strategic reserves, adding there is no fear of shortage of wheat in the country.

He said, the government is also importing 50,000 tons of sugar to meet local demand, adding that there would be no need to import sugar after the crushing season starts


----------



## ghazi52

Grapes in Punjab,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan exported a record 460,000 tons of kinnow during 2020-21, an increase of 30% as compared to 353,000 tons exported in the previous year, he said, adding that it exported kinnow to 40 countries during the export season that concluded in April 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan’s Agricultural sector will be provided with technical and agricultural training from the Australian government.*

It shared by Australian Trade Commissioner to Pakistan John Cavanaghon while he was talking to the Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research Syed Fakhar Imam. The two countries through private sector coordination could accelerate the agro-economy of Pakistan.
John agreed to help in enhancing the agricultural research by providing quality human resources to research institutes of the country. The federal minister welcomed the trade commissioner and stressed that both countries should strengthen their relationship with regard to agro-economy, especially through the improvement of bilateral trade and transfer of agro-technology.

“Pakistan’s exports to Australia have shown little increase in recent years and if due attention is given to this area, the quantum of exports can jump. Trade between the two countries can achieve new heights if Pakistan enhances export of fruits, vegetables and rice to Australia.”
While citing figures he said that the volumetric export of mangoes to Australia had increased from 2 tons in 2013 to 75 tons in 2021, however, he noted that the number could increase manifold. “Export of citrus fruit rose from 350,000 tons to approximately 460,000 tons in just one year,” he said.

“Moreover, the export of mangoes surged from 110,000 tons to 142,000 tons in the same time period.” Pakistan has huge export potential for vegetables and fruits such as mangoes, citrus, apples, and cherries, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan launches Digital Dera, in collaboration with Chinese tech-agro industries*

November 22, 2021






Corn (taller plants) planted with chili peppers. Farmers can reduce erosion and increase profits by using this “intercropping” system. Photo provided by Bozhi Wu.

Taking inspiration from Chinese agro-based innovative technologies and techniques, a group of Pakistani agri-tech entrepreneurs have launched a project, Digital Dera in Punjab’s Pakpattan district. This project aims to empower farmers with cutting-edge agriculture solutions and help them create smart agricultural communities. The model aims to attract Chinese agro-based companies to offer digital solutions to Pakistani farmers by transferring technology of agriculture drones, geo-tagging, data collection through satellite imagery, electric tractors and human resource development.

China’s digital farming and smart agriculture practices are going to be a shot in the arm of Pakistan’s agriculture growth with inspiration from Chinese agro-based innovative technologies and techniques. A group of young Pakistani agri-tech entrepreneurs have pioneered a project “Digital Dera” in district Pakpattan, around 148 kilometres away from Lahore.

A tech-savvy project “Digital Dera” aims to empower farmers with cutting-edge agriculture solutions and assist them in the creation of smart communities. Talking to Gwadar Pro, founder of “Digital Dera” and co-founder of a Think Tank ‘Agriculture Republic’, Aamer Hayat Bhandara emphasised that data, information, advisory and technology are pre-requisites for maximising agricultural growth.

He believed that despite the ideal weather and fertile land, Pakistan is unable to achieve the standard yield due to the lack of modern agricultural techniques. He also urged the usage of sensors to assist farmers in making accurate decisions for their crops. He was of the view that because China is leading the world in technological innovation, therefore, he proposed that Chinese agro-based companies aligned with modern agriculture vision may digitally equip Pakistani farmers by transferring technology of agriculture drones, geo-tagging, data collection through satellite imagery, electric tractors and human resource development.

Talking about the impact and prospects of “Digital Dera”, he said that this model can easily be replicated anywhere in the country. He also looked forward to collaborating with China on capacity building and the transfer of digital technology in agriculture.

It is an encouraging development that footprints of China digital farming in Pakistan are getting visible. Farmland Digital Integrated Management System, which Shandong ARK IT Business implemented in east China’s Shandong Province, is now working on digital agriculture development in Pakistan. While supplying high-quality drip irrigation and sprinkler irrigation equipment, the company also uses artificial intelligence technologies to help Pakistan’s small farmers and large-scale plantations save money and boost efficiency.

The Farmland Digital Integrated Management System’s machine vision and intelligence are primarily used for monitoring plant diseases and insect pests. To achieve agricultural production prediction, pest control, and other challenges, the system uses artificial intelligence technologies such as computer vision, picture recognition, and deep learning. Pakistani farmers can directly replicate the advanced Chinese agricultural technology in order to accomplish higher crop yields to ensure food security in the country.

It should be noted that, Pakistani food imports have risen by 54 per cent during the last fiscal year. In Pakistan, various factors have contributed to increased food imports, and one of them is low crop yield.

According to a study conducted by Zarai Taraqiati Bank Limited in 2020, Pakistan is far behind other countries, as far as crop yield is concerned. This study emphasised the use of technology to improve crop yield.

Traditional farms are considerably less efficient and sustainable than digital farms, whereas digital farming entails the use of new technologies such as data science, digital communication channels, automation, and sensors. As a result, an increasing number of farmers have access to improved data, allowing them to make better decisions in order to increase output and reduce waste. By employing modern technology and digitizing the agriculture regime of the country through Chinese collaboration, Pakistan can address food security issues, save foreign exchange by lowering food imports and can also enhance the income of millions of farmers across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Digital platform launched for farmers*

The Newspaper's Staff Reporter
December 1, 2021

Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi has said that the fast-evolving developments in technology is impacting economies around the world and digital interventions are needed in the agriculture sector to enhance productivity.

He was speaking at a ceremony held here on Tuesday to launch Khushaal Watan platform designed to digitally help the rural community and farmers.

The platform has been designed by Telenor Pakistan to digitally help the rural community and farmers and empower the agriculture ecosystem in the country.

Mr Qureshi said that agriculture was the largest contributing sector to Pakistan’s exchequer while employing half of the country’s labour force.

“This sector has great potential that can be harnessed through digital interventions,” he added.

The Khushaal Watan platform was an intervention to ensure progressive and sustainable growth of the economy by enhancing productivity and contribution to the national exchequer.

It was highlighted that the agriculture sector contributes around 24 per cent to the gross domestic product (GDP) of Pakistan and accounts for half of the total labour force in the country.

The Khushaal Watan platform is equipped with features, such as live video calls with experts in and out of the field, ranging from livestock experts to medical and legal experts to help the rural community.

_Published in Dawn, December 1st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Before I read any of these articles on food production and export from Pakistan, I just want to know if enough a viable at affordable prices, that people are able to afford to sustain themselves and their families. The Prime minister started his term speaking about stunted growth and poor brain development of children. I’m not trying to derail the thread or say the increase in food productivity is not an achievement that shouldn’t be celebrated, it should. But, in the context of potential food shortage at home is it the best thing that food is being exported? There should be some king of meteoric maintained of food needs at home versus food production and compare it to how much is exported. Having said all this, I understand our farmed need to earn from the export market as well, to sustain themselves and their families as well.

In this way we can see how much we need to increase food productivity and give incentives to investors to increase productivity.

Human development is a lagging indicator. If we short change our population now, and we have stunted brain development, we will be paying for it for decades to come.

Considering we have good relations with Spain, I hope we partner with Spain to study how they do industrial level organic farming. If we can do that, grow enough cheap food for our people and export to the gulf and China, it’s a win win for all. 








Down to Earth - Organic farming 'supersized': An imperfect solution for the planet?


This week Down to Earth is in southern Spain, amidst the world's largest greenhouse complex. In just a few years, Spain has become the undisputed leader of organic farming in Europe. But is intensive…




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EternalMortal

Pakistan should look towards NZ & Netherlands for inspiration in reforming the agri sector. Long term goal should be to make farming be subsidy free. Basic takeaway is to increase productivity. To do this you need to invest in technological innovation, make value added products, have linkages b/w farmers & academia & adopt new farming techniques & mechanical equipment. Finally, it needs to be seen as a backbone sector of the country & treated as such.

Pakistan should establish links with both NZ & Netherlands. Hire consultants from NZ & Netherlands for short term. Long term, send over students & policy makers in order to learn from them & bring this experience home.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EternalMortal

Couple vids on NZ. Not too much detail on their agri policies & practices though.










Vids on Netherlands are more detailed















Innovative farming equipment














After Israel invented this technique, it became a leader in agriculture. Netherlands shocked.


After Israel invented this technique, it became a leader in agriculture. Netherlands shocked.




www.youtube.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s first wheat-chickpea strip intercropping demonstration starts*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/inp
*INP*
December 01, 2021


Pakistan's first demonstration of wheat-chickpea strip intercropping technology recently started in Bahawalpur, with the sowing work just finished.

China Economic Net reported on Wednesday that this new intercropping system is expected to add chickpea production on the basis of ensuring the existing production of wheat in the same area of land.

According to Muhammad Ali Raza, Pakistani post-doc of Sichuan Agricultural University (SAU) who is dedicated to promoting Chinese intercropping technology in Pakistan, wheat-chickpea intercropping is expected to achieve the Land Equivalent Ratio up to 1.3.

Wheat-chickpea intercropping demonstration is the latest project under the Intercropping Research Center jointly established by Sichuan Agricultural University (SAU) and the Islamia University of Bahawalpur (IUB), the first-ever national research center dedicated to intercropping within Pakistan inaugurated by Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan in this August.

Represented by the already widely applied maize-soybean strip intercropping, a Chinese technology from SAU which has taken root in Pakistan for three years yielding excellent results, high-yielding intercropping technologies are gaining much more attention from Pakistan, and wheat-chickpea strip intercropping technology is another promising new try in the country.

These intercropping systems will increase our soil fertility, which will ultimately lift soil productivity. Additionally, they will improve the overall income of our farmers by producing two different crops with the same inputs, Dr. Muhammad Ali Raza said.

It's learned from Dr. Muhammad Ali Raza that wheat-chickpea strip intercropping technology is a worldwide research topic. They designed this system mainly based on the research from Prof. Zhang Fusuo of China Agricultural University.

Furthermore, Wageningen University, Netherlands has also done lot of research on these intercropping systems.

Applied and modified according to the needs and the local environment of Pakistan, wheat-chickpea strip intercropping technology is expected to make better use of available space to further increase the yield per hectare and bring economic benifits to Pakistani farmers in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan set to utilize Chinese technology to boost organic peach growing in the country.*







Shahzad
November 26, 2021

According to a research published by China Economic Net, Beijing method may enhance organic peach farming in Pakistan (CEN).

Peaches are known as the “Queen” of fruits in Pakistan, according to the article. It’s a unique fruit with a superb flavour and attractive appearance. Peach season in Pakistan typically begins in May and lasts until the first week of September.

According to the Crop Reporting Service of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the province has 6,330 hectares dedicated to the cultivation of the fruit. Swat produced 5,280 tonnes of peaches in 2018-2019, compared to 1,066 tonnes in Peshawar.

According to Nasir Khan, an orchard owner from Swat, peaches are becoming the main source of revenue for Swat farmers. “We can add value to our peaches and sell them to other nations if we have superior farming and processing technology,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

Since Pakistani economy is dependent on Agriculture sector, there are major changes required to transformed it into an export oriented one.
If Pakistan continue the use of modern technology and new techniques, our production will quadruple in next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

EternalMortal said:


> Pakistan should look towards NZ & Netherlands for inspiration in reforming the agri sector. Long term goal should be to make farming be subsidy free. Basic takeaway is to increase productivity. To do this you need to invest in technological innovation, make value added products, have linkages b/w farmers & academia & adopt new farming techniques & mechanical equipment. Finally, it needs to be seen as a backbone sector of the country & treated as such.
> 
> Pakistan should establish links with both NZ & Netherlands. Hire consultants from NZ & Netherlands for short term. Long term, send over students & policy makers in order to learn from them & bring this experience home.



considering nearly every adult and teenager has a smartphone, developing apps that can bring industrial machine technologies into a handheld form using the phone’s camera (especially if one of the cameras can see in IR) could go a long way in implementing the most modern farming techniques and helping to grow food with the least amount of other inputs like over use of fertilizer and water.








Hyperspectral imaging in agriculture


Spectral imaging is the detection of light reflected by the crop with the use of specialized sensors. It is measured in spectral bands. The higher the number of bands the higher the accuracy, the…




medium.com


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB approves $200mn loan for Punjab’s irrigation system development*


The scheme will provide irrigation water supply to 704,000 hectares of land in Bhakkar, Jhang, Khushab, Layyah, and Muzaffargarh districts

BR Web Desk 
13 Dec 2021









*The Asian Development Bank (ADB) approved on Monday a $200 million loan for the development of an irrigation system in Pakistan’s Punjab province.*

The project loan, which is denominated in Japanese yen, will finance the construction of the second branch or Choubara system of the Greater Thal Canal irrigation scheme, read a statement by ADB. The scheme will provide irrigation water supply to 704,000 hectares of land in Bhakkar, Jhang, Khushab, Layyah, and Muzaffargarh districts, making them more agriculturally productive.

“Given Pakistan’s vulnerability to the impacts of climate change, it is essential to build irrigation infrastructure for climate-resilient and sustainable agriculture,” said ADB Director General for Central and West Asia Yevgeniy Zhukov.

“ADB’s support will help boost the supply of local produce and promote food security, while increasing economic growth.”

ADB said that because of Pakistan’s semi-arid climate, agricultural production is highly dependent on irrigation. Yet, irrigation efficiency remains low due to water shortages, land degradation, and mismanagement of water resources.

Under the Choubara branch system ADB will help construct comprises a 72-kilometer branch canal, 11 secondary canals totaling 251 kilometers, and 11 tertiary canals totaling 127 kilometers. ADB will also help develop on-farm agricultural command areas, pilot water conservation technologies such as land leveling and high-efficiency irrigation systems and help to train farmers in water management and climate-resilient agricultural practices.

“By integrating infrastructure and agricultural interventions, this project directly supports smallholder farmers to manage their limited resources more efficiently and maximize the benefits from irrigated agriculture,” ADB Principal Portfolio Management Specialist Natsuko Totsuka said.

“The project will strengthen the capacity of local authorities to maintain these irrigation systems, boost rural economic growth and help to reduce poverty in the province.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Joint Pakistan-China peanut cultivation can counter high edible oil prices*

December 20, 2021





*
Pak-China cooperation on peanut cultivation can be a solution to high edible oil prices.*

Earlier this month, the National Price Monitoring Committee (NPMC) in Pakistan asked the Ministry of Industries & Production (MoIP) to control edible oil prices by exploring alternative options for the imported palm and soya bean oil. Shandong Rainbow Agricultural Technology Co., Ltd in China has been planing a Pak-China peanut oil cooperation for a few years, which may meet Pakistan’s demand.

“To continue China-Pakistan agricultural projects, our company registered a new company in Pakistan and appointed me as the CEO. The peanut oil cooperation is our key project,” said Babar Ijaz, overseas business manager at Shandong Rainbow Agricultural Technology Co., Ltd and CEO of Sino-Pak Agriculture Pvt. Ltd.

“Peanut oil is the world’s best frying oil. Its smog point is near 260 degrees centigrade. Peanut contains more than 50 percent oil. Once we are self-sufficient in peanut production, we can produce more by-products for export.

“We can also reduce our import bill of edible oil,” said Muhammad Jahanzaib, scientific officer of the Oil Seed Research Program in National Agricultural Research Center (NARC) in Pakistan. He reveals that NARC has started to attach importance to peanut industry in Pakistan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*SBP sets Rs 1.7 trillion agriculture credit target for FY 2022*

Governor State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) Dr. Reza Baqir on Monday lauded banks performance in achieving the unprecedented level of agriculture credit disbursement of Rs1.4 trillion in FY21.

Chairing an annual meeting of Agricultural Credit Advisory Committee (ACAC) in Multan, he appreciated the fact that despite COVID-19 pandemic challenges, collective efforts of 50 financial institutions under ACAC guidance helped achieve 91% of assigned target, according to a news release.

In his inaugural speech, Dr. Reza Baqir emphasized that banks leadership could now take this journey to the next level of qualitative improvement in agriculture credit in line with the strategic shift and key policy actions taken by SBP.

Announcing current year’s agriculture credit target of Rs 1.7 trillion with 5 million borrowers, the Governor marked the insistent need to address quality of credit, its geographical imbalances and uneven distribution amongst different categories of borrowers.

On the occasion, the SBP Governor announced two new measures to help boost agriculture financing. First, a comprehensive scoring model to rank banks according to key agriculture credit indicators and targets. To foster a competitive environment, the banks performing well will duly be recognized whereas under performing banks will be strongly encouraged to focus on metrics where improvement is needed. The second measure designates a bank volunteering to serve as a champion/lead bank in an underserved province/area.

Further steps in this regard include establishing help desks in under served areas to facilitate farmers, and launching targeted and collaborative awareness drives for an extensive outreach. He concluded that SBP’s vision will serve two-fold purposes; enhancing farmers financial inclusion while providing more lending opportunities to the banks.

Upon convening ACAC meeting in Multan, the Governor especially highlighted the immense agricultural potential of the area and the opportunities in expanding agriculture finance. This was followed by a presentation on the performance of banks in agricultural financing. ACAC deliberated on the new directions in agricultural financing, particularly the climate smart agriculture practices and the role that financial institutions can play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shibli Faraz, the federal minister of Science and Technology, officiated in the harvesting of the first official crop of bhang (Cannabis).

The federal minister stated at the inauguration event that the first crop of bhang (Cannabis) cultivated on the government level was successfully prepared in three and a half months.

According to the data, the cannabis plant seeds were obtained from Balochistan and Gilgit Baltistan, and they were grown on a one-acre plot of land.

On this occasion, the federal minister emphasised the benefits of cannabis cultivation and its use in the medical industry. He stated that cannabis cultivation is ten times more useful than other substances, and that we will not focus on the negative aspects. The minister also stated that bhang might be used as a substitute crop for cotton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China join hands for new wheat varieties*

Researchers will develop different seed varieties to cope with harsh conditions


December 23, 2021







Federal government is taking measures for smooth supply of urea at affordable prices to help farmers in the planting of wheat crop. PHOTO: FILE


*MULTAN: *Pakistani and Chinese researchers have collaborated to enhance food security of Pakistan and develop different varieties of seeds to withstand harsh conditions.

“We are trying to cross the high-yielding and drought-resistant Chinese wheat germplasm with our local ones,” said Bahauddin Zakariya University Professor Habibur Rehman Athar while speaking to the China Economic Net.

“Once accomplished, they are expected to reduce the cost by 13% and increase farmers’ return by 25-27%.”

He is working with researchers of the Northwest A&F University, China at the Sino-Pak Biohealth Agriculture Demonstration Park.
Hopefully within the next three to four years, Pakistan will have clear-cut results of the inclusion of Chinese officials in the field of food security.

During the past three years, the two sides have been publishing papers jointly, exchanging scientific visits and submitting research projects.

“Our group for wheat research consists of 34 students including undergraduates, masters, and doctoral candidates,” said Athar.

The team envisages identification of stress-tolerant wheat cultivars by screening and selecting the local germplasm as well as exotic ones. Among Chinese germplasm, five lines are found to have good performance in terms of yield and tolerance.

Wheat cultivar S24 has been verified by the foreign research institutes, including the International Maize and Wheat Improvement Centre (CIMMYT), as a high-yielding and salt stress-tolerant variety.

In the next step, the group will cross it with other cultivars that are rust-resistant and have a moderate height.

The group is also working to apply Chinese nano fertilisers and nano biochar to Pakistani wheat varieties.

Wheat is Pakistan’s number one food crop. “During the last 10 years, around 15 lines have been rolled out, but since we now have Chinese germplasm, we can improve them,” he said.

“We aim to increase the yield by 2.7% and enhance the physiological performance by 27%.”

Through the Sino-Pak Biohealth Agriculture Demonstration Park, farmers can look at the experimentation and actual cultivars.

“It will not only increase the productivity on farm fields but will also contribute to the food security of Pakistan,” said Athar.
THE ARTICLE ORIGINALLY APPEARED ON THE CHINA ECONOMIC NET

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 23rd, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of nature with full of colors. \
Wheat and Mustard field somewhere near Chowdagi to Sarhari road in Sindh ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Federal Minister for Information and Broadcasting Fawad Chaudhry said on Thursday that the country’s farmers would not face a urea shortage as the government would import a total of 150,000 metric tons from China with one-third arriving on an urgent basis next month.*

“The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) has approved the (total) import of 150,000 metric tons of urea from China,” Fawad said via his Twitter handle.

The minister informed that the first ship carrying 50,000 metric tons of urea will arrive on February 10. “From January onwards, 600,000 metric tons of local urea will also start arriving in the market,” he said.

Fawad added that despite the high prices of urea in the global market, “our farmers will not face a shortage of the commodity”.

The development comes as ECC, after deliberation, allowed import of 50,000 metric tons urea on government-to-government basis from China on an immediate basis on Wednesday. The import is subject to clearance from the Pakistan Standards & Quality Control Authority (PSQCA).

The Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) was also tasked to negotiate price with Chinese suppliers authorised by the government of China for further import of urea.

Meanwhile, _Business Recorder_ reported that the high urea and DAP prices coupled with shortage is likely to have serious negative impact on agricultural growth as the country could miss the Rabi crops production targets especially, wheat production target set at 28.9 million tons, informed relevant officials and agriculturalist.

They said increase in the prices of urea and the DAP fertilizer will set aside all the positive impacts of the Rabi crops especially wheat; however, they maintained that the current spell of rain will have a positive impact on the crops grown in the arid areas of the country

Earlier, Chief Secretary Punjab Kamran Ali Afzal had said that the fear of shortage of urea fertilizer has led to panic buying and a higher demand than the actual requirement. The federal industries department has been requested to increase the supply and the situation in this regard would improve soon, he said.

Afzal said that the transportation of fertilizers is being monitored through an online portal. He maintained that the effective administrative measures have helped end the smuggling of fertilizers. He said that he went to DG Khan and inspected the provincial border check-posts to review the arrangements to curb smuggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khail007

A very bad state of availability of fertilizers in Pakistan at a critical time of sowing wheat when the farmers need it most. Today farmers are suffering in queues to get the fertilizers tomorrow we Pakistanis will suffer in queues to get the flour if farmers failed to achieve the target of wheat production - the hoarders/black marketers/fertilizer mafia will not suffer but the people of Pakistan.
Even in such chaos, some people are trying hard to get the solution/workaround. Salute to them for their struggle for themselves and for the benefit of the farmers of Pakistan. This is the beginning of organic farming with significant cost-cutting and better production than chemical-based fertilizers. In the beginning, if small farmers could adapt that on a mutual co-operative basis then it will be beneficial for them:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mango growers advised to insulate orchards from frost*

APP
10 Jan, 2022









*MULTAN: The Agriculture Department advised farmers to opt for light irrigation of their mango orchards at night in case of chances of frost to save mango plants from adverse impact.*

In a statement issued here on Sunday, Assistant Director Abdus Samad said that mango was termed as king of fruits which was being produced in over 90 countries. About 18 countries including Pakistan produce over 87 percent mangoes. Pakistan is ranked as 6th biggest country in terms of mango production as the fruit was cultivated over 170,000 hectares in the country. The total production is 1,784,000 tonnes in Pakistan.

Abdus Samad observed that frost could damage the plants to a greater extent. He, however, added that farmers should avoid irrigation in case their plants did not bear fruit last year and may have carbohydrates in excess.

When farmers noticed their plants meeting flower stage prematurely and early due to higher temperature during day time and resorted to water application which further supported the flower stage instead of stopping it. For such plants or orchards, he added, it is recommended that plants should not get water.

However, light irrigation can be done in frosty nights to save plants from frost. He said, farmers should also beware of mango mealy bug commonly called ‘Aam Ki Gadhairy’. Female mealy bug lays eggs in soil and its population start in December every year and climb up the trees to suck juice.

He instructed farmers to incorporate some safety hurdles on the trunks of mango trees to prevent the pest crawl up to the upper part of trees. The branches of trees touching or approaching ground should also be trimmed for prevention of mealy bugs’ access. He said that farmers should also arrange animal waste fertilizers for need-based application in mango orchards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The famous fruit of Karachi*

Green Sharifa (Sita fruit), Red Sharifa (Ram fruit)

(CUSTARD APPLE)

Sharifa is the fruit of warm climate. It is eaten with great relish in many countries of the world. Sharifa's hometown is the West Indies. From here Sharifa reached southern Mexico. Arrived in Central America. It was later introduced in southern Peru and Brazil. It is now grown in Bermuda, South Florida, South America and Kolkata, India. It is being cultivated in Pakistan. It is cultivated only in Sindh province. 

Fruit enthusiasts also cultivate it in their home garden. Apart from seeds, Sharifa is also cultivated by grafting and transplanting. It is harvested only twice a year. Flowers bloom in the month of March. These flowers become fruits in the month of July and ripen in December. The Sharifa tree can grow up to five meters tall. The leaves are long and rough. The fruit is greenish on the outside and hard. When the fruit ripens, its skin becomes soft. The skin breaks when pressed lightly. The white, delicious pulp inside the fruit is eaten with gusto. Kacha Sharifa, which is green in color, is cooked if it is wrapped in paper and kept in store for eight to ten days.

Sharif's seeds are black, shiny and very bitter. These seeds are used only in medicine. A botanist says that the salt of the leaves of Sharifa is found which is beneficial if applied on boils, boils and wounds. Drinking the decoction of these leaves removes tumors and stomach ulcers. Applying a paste of leaves on the scalp eliminates lice in the hair. The bark of Sharifa tree is useful in relieving diarrhea. Its root eliminates dysentery, myocardial infarction and spinal cord pain.
shareefa fruit

Saturatedfat is low in fat, but high in protein and starch. It also contains Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Potassium, Magnesium and Steel. Vitamin A improves vision. Vitamins help prevent osteoporosis. Potassium relieves muscle weakness. Magnesium relieves joint pain and inflammation. Ice cream is made from the sweet and delicious pulp of Sharifa. In addition, Malik Shake is also made. 

The wood of Sharifa tree is useful. In the villages, small agricultural implements are made from its wood. Its wood is used to attach oxen to cobblestones. Strawberries, locusts and lychees were not cultivated in Pakistan before, but are now being cultivated. Now these fruits are not only meeting the needs of the country, but also earning foreign exchange through them. People associated with agriculture should also pay attention to increase the cultivation of Sharifa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is the heartland of agriculture. Pakistan consists of a wide variety of soils which have significant variations in characteristics and distribution. The total arable land in Pakistan is 79.61 million hectares, out of which, only 22 million hectares is used for crop production There are almost 750 different kinds of identified soils in Pakistan which are grouped in classes I-IV by the Soil Survey of Pakistan. The lands for arable use are recorded in the first four classes (I to IV), and the last four (V to VIII) are for non-arable use e.g. for forestry.

Pakistani soils have below than desirable organic matter content. According to international standards a healthy soil has 1.29% organic matter (Carbon level), but Pakistani soils have recorded 0.52-1.38% Carbon content in different soil series. Most of the soils have even less than 1% mainly because Pakistan exists in the semi-arid environment, climate variations, low economic state of Pakistani farmers, practice of soil tillage and many more. Agriculture in Pakistan accounts for almost 24% GDP, contributes 60% to our export earnings. and employs 48 percent of the labor force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China to help Pakistan in Agricultural Transformation Plan (ATP)​January 21, 2022






ISLAMABAD: National Food Security Minister Syed Fakhr Imam on Wednesday annexed much of the success of the government’s Agricultural Transformation Plan (ATP) to the collaboration of the Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences and said the move would be a game-changer for Pakistan.

“We need to exchange expertise on mechanisation, new variety development and germplasm. By seeking assistance from China, which leads the world in agriculture mechanisation, Pakistan can catapult its agriculture sector through learning from their knowledge and experience,” Mr Imam said while chairing the 16th meeting of the National Coordination Committee on ATP.

The government has mandated the Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) to negotiate the agreement of cooperation with the Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences. PARC Chairman Dr Ghulam Amjad told Dawn that a memorandum of understanding has been drafted and shared with the Chinese Academy for finalisation.

Dr Amjad said under the MoU, Pakistan will seek Chinese cooperation in the development of crop varieties, animal breed improvement, collaboration in further development of agricultural machinery and improvement of capacity development and training. It is likely that when the MoU is signed, the Chinese Academy would establish its office at the National Agricultural Research Centre in Islamabad.

The minister said the quality of seed was one of the primary factors that decided the productivity of a crop. For improving the productivity of crops, the quality and provision of high-quality seed must be enhanced, he added.

The meeting was informed that upgraded seed processing plants will be in place by next year for Punjab Seed Department.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Yunnan province assists Pakistan to boost wheat production​
January 28, 2022
APP





​BEIJING, Jan. 27 (APP): The production of wheat, Pakistan’s most important crop, is expected to rise with Sino-Pak cooperation this year, according to China’s Yunnan Academy of Agricultural Sciences (YAAS).

Yunnan and Pakistan have similarities in climate, wheat variety characteristics, cultivation conditions, meanwhile confronted with shared challenges including stripe rust, drought, high temperature, etc. Therefore, both wheat varieties and technologies can be directly applied to each other, Luo Yanjie, Head of YAAS International Cooperation Division, told CEN.

Yunnan Academy of Agricultural Sciences (YAAS) and Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) started cooperation in 2014. They have been closely cooperating in food crop, cash crop, plant protection, biotechnology and socio-economic development for more than seven years.

In 2016, two among fourteen Chinese wheat DH varieties introduced to Pakistan entered the country’s regional test. Simultaneously, ten Pakistani wheat varieties were brought to China, among which three anti-stripe rust varieties were selected. Especially, in 2017, via China National Seed Group Co., Ltd., Yunnan Hybrid Wheat No. 12 variety was grown in Pakistan on a trial basis. Results showed a 32% increase in production compared with local varieties.

Academically, through cooperative research, the two sides have jointly published four SCI papers and publications on drought relief, rust disease, and hybrid wheat, etc.
The exchanges of agricultural experts between Yunnan and Pakistan also have been playing an important role in enhancing agricultural cooperation. So far, 10 Pakistani scientists from PARC and University of Agriculture, Faisalabad, etc. came to Yunnan for joint agricultural research.

After they returned to Pakistan, they have been continuously contributing to Pakistan’s agricultural development and Sino-Pak agricultural cooperation.
This year, three Pakistani young scientists will arrive in Yunnan later for further research, which comprises nearly one third of the total overseas scientists who have been approved to come to YAAS.

Next, by establishing joint laboratory and joint research center, the two sides will further strengthen advanced Chinese wheat breeding technology, wheat disease prevention and control technology’s application in Pakistan to help improve mutual food security.

Through fully tap and utilize both China and Pakistan’s wheat gene characteristics, we will further consolidate the joint research of wheat breeding especially resistance breeding such as disease resistance, insect resistance, drought resistance and lodging resistance, high-yield breeding, and multi-functional breeding, etc., Luo said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*After nine years, Iran has lifted restrictions on the import of Pakistani kinnow.

Taking to his official Twitter handle, Minister of Foreign Affairs Shah Mehmood Qureshi tweeted, “I am pleased to share some good news for our citrus farmers. Following discussions, (I am) happy to announce that Iran has lifted restrictions on the import of Pakistan’s kinnow.”

“After nine years, Iran’s market will be open for kinnow season of 2021-2022,” said All Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters and Importers Association (PFVA) Patron-in-Chief Waheed Ahmed. Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) former chief of horticulture exports Ahmad Jawad said that it was great news for the kinnow export industry that finally Iran had lifted its longstanding ban, which had been placed in 2012.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan set to become top sesame seed exporter to China​
February 11, 2022

SOURCEwww.app.com.pk






BEIJING, Feb.10 (APP)akistan has exported sesame seeds amounting to $120.44 million to China in the year 2021 and hopefully, it is going to become a top exporter in the coming years, said Badar Uz Zaman, Pakistan’s Commercial Counselor in Beijing.

“Normally there is a trend of cultivating traditional crops like wheat and rice in Pakistan but now the Pakistani farmers are also getting knowledge of high-end and high-priced products like sesame seeds. Similarly, they are also learning modern cultivation methods to increase production. So, hopefully Pakistan is going to be the top exporter of sesame seeds to China in coming years,” he told APP.

The counselor said after the signing of the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement (CPFTA) Phase-II, the Pakistani exporters had got access to the Chinese market for export of sesame seeds.

“Our exporters are very active. A number of new exporters have been added to the General Administration of Customs of China list that increased the scale, but still we have a big potential and the Pakistani farmers also understand the varieties and the types of the sesame seed that is popular in China,” Badar mentioned.

Pakistan, he said, was collaborating in the agriculture sector with China. “There have been specialists from China who are also guiding the Pakistani farmers on how to grow this crop.

Similarly, many agriculture machinery suppliers are also providing high-end technical machines like sorting machines to the Pakistani processors of the sesame seeds and the packaging has also improved.”

Last year, he said, Pakistan’s sesame seeds exports to China achieved a historical figure of $120.44 million.

China imported 92516.55 tons in the year 2021 and Pakistan was one of the main destinations for sesame seeds imports. In the year 2020, Pakistan exported only 38,000 kilograms of sesame seeds to China, according to the official data from the General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China (GACC).

According to an exporter, the launch of Free Trade Agreement (FTA) in the year 2020 brought an opportunity for both Pakistan and China to include sesame seeds to the list of 313 items and that helped reduce duty from previously 10% to zero.

In the past, Pakistan mainly exported sesame seeds to countries like Vietnam, South Korea, Japan, Europe, and the United States. After the waiving of duty, China was the biggest importer for Pakistan Sesame Seeds in the last two years.

The crop in the year of 2020-2021 was recorded the highest exports in numbers from Pakistan out of which 54% of the total exports were to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

SBP increases indicative credit limits for agri financing​
Says will directly benefit agriculture borrowers
BR Web Desk
16 Feb, 2022

*In a bid to boost the sector, the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) has enhanced the indicative credit limits for agriculture financing by banks to farmers to align the amount of advances with agriculture input requirements.*

The SBP said on Wednesday that the enhanced indicative credit limits for production and development loans of farm and non-farm sector will directly benefit agriculture borrowers, who will now be able to obtain more credit from banks and, in turn, enhance agriculture productivity through adequate use of inputs.

“This will also enable banks to align the loan amounts with the actual requirements of farmers and resultantly, enhance the flow of agriculture credit,” said SBP in a statement.

The credit requirements are the actual demand of the farmers or agriculture business entrepreneurs for agricultural financing. The SBP calculated the credit requirements based on various factors like; land holding, size of farms, economic conditions and expected prices of the agriculture produce.

"Generally, farmers having medium to large farm size are in a good financial position and may have relatively low credit demand while the subsistence and marginalised farmers mainly rely on credit/loans to meet their financial requirements which varies from 90 to 100%," the central bank said in its report.

SBP said that the per-acre indicative credit limits for crops, orchards, forest trees and agriculture-related infrastructure are based on technical data received from leading agricultural research institutes and other stakeholders.

As per revised credit limits provided by SBP, the per-acre indicative agriculture credit limits for major crops has increased Rs45,000 to Rs70,000 for rice, for wheat, the credit limit has been revised to Rs60,000 per acre from Rs40,000 per acre.

For cotton, the credit limit has been raised to Rs75,000 per acre from Rs52,000 per acre, Sugarcane credit limit revised from Rs73,000 per acre to Rs105,000 per acre, whereas, for maize (Hybrid) the credit limit has increased from Rs55,000 per acre to Rs78,000 per acre, while for maize the credit limit has been raised to Rs65,000 per acre from Rs45,000 per acre.

It is important to note that the indicative credit limits serve as a guideline for banks to assess the credit requirements of agriculture borrowers while sanctioning credit limits. “Banks may, however, make adjustments on the basis of prevailing market conditions, local prices of inputs, and repayment capacity of borrowers,” the SBP said.

The central bank added that revised indicative credit limits will also facilitate provincial planning departments in estimating the total financial and credit requirements of respective provinces/regions for farm and non-farm sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Logistical nightmares in agriculture​18 Feb, 2022

It makes not just economic sense but also basic common sense for farmers to get agriculture inputs right at their doorstep, or at least close by, in order to reduce cost of production and increase output. A traditionally agri-based economy that is reduced to importing part of its food, and exposing itself to international price shocks in the process, ought to be that much more careful about such things.

Yet a survey by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS), an arm of the federal government, has revealed that rural people of all provinces have to travel many kilometers just to get access to necessary inputs and services. It’s 58km for farmers in Balochistan and 29km in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), while the number is smaller in Punjab and Sindh.

The Mouza Census 2020 also says that most outlets for seeds, fertilisers and pesticides are at an average distance of 22-23km from rural mouzas across the country. This is very troubling, and the fact that this distance has come down only marginally, from 26km in 2008, does not give much hope at all.

There’s also the fact that the distance to livestock markets is 58km in KP, 57km in Balochistan, 21km in Punjab and 19km in Sindh. This means that the entire sector is put at an inherent disadvantage even before the beginning of each year’s agri cycle since farmers, hardly the most affluent members of society, have to waste precious time and money to get access to the most basic resources.

Of course a number of previous administrations are to blame for ignoring this phenomenon even as the fortunes of the agri sector dwindled before their eyes. But considering how compromised the economy is at this point in time, and how imperative it is to regain agri self-sufficiency, it is incumbent on the present government to begin solving unnecessary logistical problems for the farming community.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khail007

Pakistan fears for its bumper crop of potato, in such situation USA/Wester countries definitely be happy of it.

Save it as a substitute for feared wheat shortages in near future, consume potatoes to overcome. We have to do some R&D for potato powder to bake bread and roti.


Potato overproduction fears giving Punjab sleepless nights​Ahmad Fraz KhanPublished February 20, 2022 - Updated about 7 hours ago














10




Irfan Khan

LAHORE: A massive potato harvest expected in Punjab has alarmed federal and provincial policy circles who are wondering what to do with the likely overproduction in the next few weeks.
The Federal Committee on Agriculture had fixed a target of 5.96 million tonnes of the crop for Punjab on 546,000 acres – an average of 273 maunds per acre. However, according to the Punjab Crop Reporting Service, the acreage has grown up to 740,000 acres — an increase of around 35.90 per cent — this year.
“Now, the fear is that if this 36pc addition in acreage translates into a corresponding increase in production, Punjab alone will be looking at a staggering 8.5 million tonnes of potato – leading to a huge glut and an equal, if not more, price crash,” warns Muhammad Ramzan, a farmer in the potato belt.
A very realistic but threatening scenario is emerging, giving farmers and planners sleepless nights. The crop has escaped a frost threat, which usually causes a 5-6pc dent to the final figure; weather cooperated with the crop throughout its lifecycle. So, the size of the potato crop, by all means, is going to be a record this season, testing the nerves and planning capacity of all those involved in the process. The farmers are the most fearful, Ramzan says.


> Officials say govt may have to deal with 3m tonnes of excess crop this year


Maqsood Jatt, chairman of the Potato Research Board, paints an even bleaker picture, saying the official and their own figures have got it all wrong. He claims it has been an old argument of farmers that the Crop Reporting wing underreports both the acreage and yield because of the reporting mechanism.
According to the Potato Research Board’s estimates, the acreage is much higher — at least another 100,000 to 150,000 acres — and the yield is going to be closer to a million tonnes. All official bodies have vested interests in underreporting in order to save the government as any excess production will have to be disposed of or bought by the authorities, which will increase pressure from potato growers. The actual situation is going to be more precarious and the farmers would pay the cost, he warns.
“The Commerce Ministry has recently received an SOS call from Punjab, asking it to prepare a contingency export plan,” concedes a ministry official.
The problem is that Pakistan has never exported more than 550,000 tonnes, which was during 2018-19. In the next two years, they fell to 339,000 tonnes and 314,000 tonnes, respectively. This year, if the national consumption of around 5.5 million tonnes is deducted, Punjab will have to deal with around three million tonnes of overproduction — equal to the total average provincial production between 2011 and 2015. This is an emergency scenario, demanding contingency planning.
Waheed Ahmed of All Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters, Importers and Merchants Association (PFVA) says that “although the association can help deal with the situation to a certain extent, it won’t be able to do anything if enlisted after the event.
Export development is a painfully slow and lengthy process, where one scans and finds global markets, locates buyers, develops brands, sets shipping and banking channels and establishes credibility. All these steps require a long-term strategy; exporters cannot be engaged during the glut and told to clear it. Since potato is an export commodity, the PFVA has been requesting the federal government to prepare a strategy, a shipping policy and laws so that freight issues are resolved.
Sit with the governments (Indonesia and the Philippines in particular) that have imposed quarantine conditions and solve any issues hampering exports, study individual markets and open new channels. Pakistan has offered a $200 million credit line to Sri Lanka, but the potato part is negligible.
Each year, Pakistan imports a massive quantity of seed from the Netherlands, but exports to Europe are next to nil. China is a huge producer and importer. Can’t Pakistan grow Chinese seed here and then export to it? All of this can be possible through policy and planning”, he pleads.
If the association has no idea about the acreage in a particular year, the expected production, national consumption and how much is going to be national surplus, how can exports be planned, Waheed questions.
“Governance issues, port problems, dollar fluctuation, differing dollar rates, all of these are additional issues that exporters deal with on a daily basis,” complains Muhammad Jamal, an exporter from Lahore.
Pakistan has the most expensive ports; almost a deterrent to trade. Interbank dollar rate becomes irrelevant and an additional cost when freight charges are levied at the open market rate. Pakistan buys billions of dollars of edible oil from the Far East, but has not been able to send potato to those countries. Rather they have been stopped due to quarantine issues.
All these issues would keep afflicting this very exportable vegetable and maintain a glut within the national borders, he explains, precisely because of which Pakistan’s share in a $4.9 billion global potato market is just $115 million.
_Published in Dawn, February 20th, 2022_

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1676068&display=popup&ref=plugin








Potato overproduction fears giving Punjab sleepless nights


Officials say govt may have to deal with 3m tonnes of excess crop this year.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..
Free wild, fruit plants distributed to the locals in Kalash Valley, Chitral..​
The Kalash women and children were given around 4500 fruit plants and wild plants.

By Sameer Tahir 







 
Thousands of plants of various types were given among the local inhabitants at Kalash Valley Bumburate in order to increase forest cover and offer new livelihood alternatives in Chilghoza Landscape in the Chitral range.

The Kalash women and children were given around 4500 fruit plants as well as wild plants.

The plants were distributed at a ceremony at Bumborat, with Divisional Forest Officer Chitral Farhad Ali as the principal guest.

On the occasion, Ejaz Ahmed, Provincial Coordinator of the GEF Chilghoza Project, Ziaur Rehman, Value Chain Development Specialist, and Shahzad Ahmad, Deputy Forest Manager of Chitral, were also present.

Ejaz Ahmed, speaking at the event, said that the distribution of fruit plants was part of a GEF-funded project called "Reversing Deforestation and Degradation in High Conservation Value Chilgoza Pine Forests in Pakistan," which was carried out by the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) in collaboration with the Ministry of Climate Change and the Forest Department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The initiatives aim to improve local livelihoods by increasing productivity and improving the services and functions of Pakistan's Chilghoza forests.






Through the active participation of local communities, the project brings roughly 30,000 hectares of Chilghoza woods under sustainable forest management. 3600 hectares will be used for Assisted Natural Regeneration, while 800 hectares will be used for agro-forestry and farm forestry.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Cheaper bank loans fuel conversion of tube-wells to solar power​Khalid Hasnain
March 12, 2022






SOLAR panels are seen at the Interloop Dairy Farm in Sheikhupura; and (right) a net meter installed at the facility.—Dawn

*LAHORE: The State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) decision of allowing commercial banks to extend cheaper loans for conversion of tube-well operations to solar power for availing the net metering facility, the power distribution companies have started receiving an overwhelming response from such consumers across the country.*

Under the provisions, the tube-well connections seeking net metering on a load up to 25kW will not require permission from the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) for the grant of generation licence, _Dawn_ has learnt.

The facility will not only convert most such connections on solar but also enable consumers to produce and use the electricity on their own besides selling the additional/surplus to the respective Discos. It will also control the technical and commercial losses (power losses either due to theft or technical reasons).

“The tube-well connections can be converted to net-metering but the response was not good due to considerable investment (around Rs2 to 3 million on each connection), lack of loaning facility and awareness. Now the SBP has announced a loaning facility on a six per cent markup for launching such small schemes,” explained Lahore Electric Supply Company’s Market Implementation and Regulatory Affairs Director-General Altaf Qadir while talking to _Dawn_.

Moreover, the increasing power tariff due to fuel price adjustment and other issues have forced consumers having tube-well connections to contact us in this regard,” he added.

The net metering project had been launched in 2016 countrywide. It allows any domestic, commercial, industrial and other consumers having at least a three-phase meter connection to be part of the power generation system by installing it on his/her premises (house, shop, factory, open spaces, etc). Under the arrangements, such a consumer may sell the additional energy to the respective power distribution company and make stocktaking (calculations) with it at the end of the month.

Since the system allows the consumers to generate electricity from one kilowatt to one megawatt, Nepra issues licences to the applicants residing in the service area jurisdiction of all distribution companies. Before issuance of the licence, the respective companies are supposed to receive, scrutinise and process such applications.

According to Mr Qadir, there are hundreds of thousands of tube-well connections in the service areas of all nine Discos including Lesco, Faisalabad Electric Supply Company (Fesco), Multan Electric Power Company (Mepco), Gujaranwala Electric Power Company (Gepco), Islamabad Electric Supply Company (IESCO), Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco), Tribal Area Electric Supply Company (Tesco), Quetta Electric Supply Company (Qesco), Sukkar Electric Power Company (Sepco) and Hyderabad Electric Supply Company (Hesco).

It may be mentioned that most of such connections exist in a vast rural area of Mepco. The number here ranges between 60,000 to 70,000. Similarly, Lesco has 25,000 to 30,000 connections and most exist in the areas of its Kasur and Okara circles. Qesco, Gepco, Pesco, Hesco, Sepco and other companies also have a large number of such connections.

Answering a question Mr Qadir said Lesco has so far processed as many 6,000 net metering related applications out of which most (equaling to 100MW or so) have been issued generation licence by Nepra.

_Published in Dawn, March 12th, 2022_
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

........
Land Preparation for Agriculture (Rural) ...





...........

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.'.'.'.'
ECC approves Rs 24.26b fertilizer subsidy, enhance wheat support price to Rs 2200 per mund​
The Frontier Post








ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet here on Thursday approved Rs 24.26 billion subsidy on fertilizer for Kharif Crops 2022 and also enhanced Minimum Support Price (MSP) of Wheat Crop 2021-22 from Rs.1,950/40 Kg to Rs 2,200/ 40 Kg.

The meeting was chaired by Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue, Shaukat Tarin while among others it was attended by Federal Minister for National Food Security & Research (NFS&R), Syed Fakhar Imam, Minister of Energy Hammad Azhar, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood, Governor SBP, Federal Secretaries and other senior officers.

The subsidy disbursements would be made billion through provinces using their existing mechanism on sharing basis (50:50) for Phosphatic Fertilizers along with direction to strengthen the tracking system. Federal government share will be Rs 12.13 billion, the statement added.

The committee also approved extension in date for subsidy disbursement to farmers to June 30, 2022.

The summary for extension in date for subsidy disbursement to the farmers on Kharif crop during 2021 on fertilizer (DAP), cotton Seed and Whitefly related pesticides, under Prime Minister’s package for agriculture in 2020-21 was presented by the Ministry of NFS&R.

The federal government has already released Rs 3.890 billion to the Sindh province and Rs 0.541 billion to Baluchistan for the subject scheme, the statement added. The ECC approved wheat procurement target of Sindh to the level of 1.40 MMT, along with Cash Credit Limit (CCL) of Rs 77.00 billion and target of Baluchistan to the level of Rs 0.10 MMT along with CCL for the amount of Rs 6.20 billion.

Wheat procurement target for Punjab to the tune of 4.00 MMT with Cash Credit Limit of Rs. 220.00 Billion. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was allowed to procure 0.20 MMT from the Punjab Food Department with their own financial arrangements.

Cash Credit Limit (CCL) of PASSCO was also revised from Rs. 65.00 Billion to the level of Rs. 72.50 Billion @ Rs. 2,200/40 Kg for procurement of 1.20 MMT of Wheat. ECC also approved a Supplementary Grant of Rs. 50 Billion to Power Division and Rs. 4.5 billion in favour of the Ministry of Commerce for Export Development Fund (EDF).

_Related_​

.'.'.'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Gansu to share agricultural expertise with Pakistan.​Both sides have similar climates, crop types, environment..

March 20, 2022..





PHOTO: AGENCIES

Gansu Academy of Agricultural Sciences (GAAS) and the Islamia University of Bahawalpur (IUB) discussed a roadmap for boosting agricultural cooperation in the future, with advanced Chinese technologies to be transferred to Pakistan.

Gansu and Pakistan share similarities in climate, crop types and environment. According to Gansu Academy of Agricultural Sciences Vice President Fan Tinglu, high-yielding crop varieties of wheat, potato, corn, oilseed, cotton and various technologies of efficient use of water and fertiliser on dry land would hopefully be introduced to Pakistan.

The official added that solar greenhouse, fruit and vegetable storage and cold chain logistics would be focused as well.

“Many technologies from Gansu have been introduced to Pakistan and achieved promising results,” Fan Tinglu. In this regard, he gave the expmple of the technology of farmland water utilisation and regulation with plastic-film mulching on dry land.

“We sincerely hope our cooperation with IUB contribute to both food security and agricultural development in the future,” the official said.

Vice Chancellor of the Islamia University of Bahawalpur Dr Athar Mahboob said that the area where IUB was located was facing soil, water and climatic challenges and Chinese technology could play a positive part in the region.

“IUB is looking forward to working with the Chinese counterparts. We want to learn from the Chinese experience and advanced technologies to improve our local conditions and food security,” Mahboob said. Last year, IUB already established cooperative ties with Sichuan Agricultural University (SAU) specialized in intercropping technology. Now, the Sino-Pak agricultural cooperation is steadily expanding through more linkages being forged.

Based on a series of investigation and research by the Foreign Affairs Office of the People’s Government of Gansu, there is enormous potential to develop cooperation in agriculture to fuel the progress of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) phase II which focuses on improving people’s livelihoods. Simultaneously supported by the Pakistani Embassy in China, it is believed the agricultural cooperation between Gansu and Pakistan would blossom.

It has been learned that a memorandum of understanding between GAAS and IUB is on the way to kick off the cooperation in an efficient and practical way.


_Published in The Express Tribune, March 20th, 2022._


********

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab advocates telemetry system to solve water disputes​Amjad Mahmood
March 31, 2022

Punjab has suggested immediate installation of the telemetry system on Indus basin irrigation system as a permanent solution to end water disputes between provinces, while a private water resource management body pleads for a barrage close to the Sindh border to manage complaints of water theft by Punjab.

Punjab Irrigation Minister Mohsin Leghari suggested at a dialogue on inter-province water disputes held here on Wednesday that the permanent solution to put an end to the argument between Punjab and Sindh as well as Sindh and Balochistan on water share was the telemetry system.

The water gauging system, he said, must be installed as early as possible so that the inter-province bickering causing bad blood among the people is curbed and to deal with the water shortage problem.

The minister also called for adopting advanced irrigation methods to increase the water productivity and building new reservoirs, particularly Kalabagh Dam, as it requires the shortest time – six to seven years – for its construction. He argued that India had built 5,202 large dams since 1947, whereas Pakistan had constructed only two as per the Central Water Commission data.

Advocating the need for promoting cultivation of drought-tolerant but more productive value crops, Mr Leghari also supported the three-tier approach for distribution of water among the provinces to meet their irrigation needs.

Sulaimaan Ahmad of Sindh Tas Water Council suggested construction of a barrage at Kot Mithan, Rajanpur district, in Punjab on the Indus river to curb water theft complaints of Sindh province and Punjab’s grievances that Sindh does not allow water availability measurement at Guddu barrage.

He said water from the proposed site could reach Guddu barrage in Sindh within six hours, while it takes six days even during summers from Chashma Barrage in Mianwali district. Sindh complains that water is stolen downstream Chashma through tubewells, he said.

He proposed that even Kachhi canal should be fed from the proposed Kot Mithan barrage so that Balochistan’s complaints against Sindh for not supplying its due share of water from Guddu barrage were also settled.

Punjab University Vice-Chancellor Dr Niaz Ahmad Akhtar, Punjab Planning & Development member Dr M Abid Bodla and others also spoke.

Meanwhile, Mr Leghari chaired a meeting of the Punjab Water Resource Commission which discussed rules for appointment of water undertakers for better management and conservation of subsoil water resources.

The meeting also approved rules and regulations for implementation of the Water Act 2019. It was attended by Agriculture Minister Syed Hussain Jahanian Gardezi, Industries Minister Mian Aslam Iqbal, Chief Secretary Kamran Afzal, Additional Chief Secretary Ali Murtaza, Irrigation Secretary Saif Anjum, Water Resources Regulatory Authority DG Amer Khan, technical member Arif Anwar, Qadeer Baig and officials of relevant departments.

_Published in Dawn, March 31st, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Sorghum cooperation: a new milestone in CPEC​Experts call commodity ‘the camel of crops’ based on its numerous excellent qualities


April 18, 2022





Federal government is taking measures for smooth supply of urea at affordable prices to help farmers in the planting of wheat crop. 
As agricultural countries China and Pakistan are currently facing the same challenges – growing food demand and tight agricultural land jointly threaten food security.

In addition to the three major staple foods in the world, a crop has gradually attracted attention – sorghum.
As an indispensable dry food crop, sorghum is second only to wheat, corn, rice and barley in China in terms of planting area and output.

Agricultural experts call it “the camel of crops” based on its numerous excellent qualities such as resistance to pests and diseases, high temperature, cold, and salinity.

“Sorghum is a multi-purpose crop that can play an important role in food and fodder provision. At a time when the world is facing the dual challenges of the epidemic and food crisis, it is a win-win choice to incorporate this multi-purpose crop into the CPEC cooperation framework and add another layer of guarantee to the food security of China and Pakistan,” which was the consensus shared by experts on the Symposium on Sorghum Industry Development of China and Pakistan organised recently.

According to Dr Shahzor Gul, Assistant Professor, Institute of Food Sciences and Technology, Sindh Agriculture University, Pakistan, as the climatic conditions are excellent for sorghum production and emerging water shortage has necessitated the production of sorghum on a wide scale, this cash crop means the most affordable option.

“In Pakistan, about 5.4 tonnes of sorghum is produced per hectare, more than wheat and rice, which have 3 and 2.2 tonnes per hectare, respectively. Meanwhile, because wheat is mainly a winter crop and sorghum is primarily a summer crop, demand for sorghum is significantly lower, and there is no direct competition,” Gul told CEN.

However, he pointed out that sorghum yields in Pakistan are still meagre due to the lack of better cultivators, an insufficient plant population, unscientific fertiliser application, lack of weed control techniques and water conservation procedures. In addition, Gul indicated that the consumption pattern of sorghum is quite traditional, and it is not available as a commercially processed food in the Pakistani market.

“This is mainly due to the lack of processing technologies and availability of machinery. And sorghum has not been used in our beverage and baking food industry due to a variety of factors including lack of awareness and taste.

“There are not much sorghum grain processing plants in Pakistan. This industry holds immense potential to offer employment to hundreds of thousands people.” Similar views are echoed by Dr Shahzad Sabir from the Punjab Agriculture Department.

“Punjab and Sindh are the major sorghum producing provinces of Pakistan, contributing 47% and 26% respectively of the total,” he said.

“On the other hand, in 2019, we exported $23,500 in sorghum, making Pakistan the 53rd largest exporter of sorghum in the world. In the same year, sorghum was the 91st most exported product in Pakistan. Obviously, it is far from meeting expectations, especially in the face of growing global food crisis. Countless opportunities are waiting for us to discover together.”

“In 2020-21, we have carried out planting trials of more than 10 sorghum varieties in Pakistan and achieved preliminary results. Of these, five varieties – 01, 02, 03, 04, and 12 – performed better,” said Yuan Guobao, Vice Chairman of the Council and Chairman of the Committee of Agricultural Experts at the NEXT Federation, in an exclusive interview with CEN.

“The tannin content of domestically grown sorghum is generally around 1.3% to 1.6%, however, according to trial data, benefiting from local excellent light and temperature conditions, the tannin number can climb up to 2.3%. Given that the important role of tannin in food processing and industrial production, we can promote the cultivation of these varieties in Pakistan, and then ship them back to China for further processing.”

At the symposium a few days ago, Yuan not only systematically introduced the preliminary results of planting trials, but also pointed out the multiple economic benefits brought by possible large-scale planting in the future.

“The superior drought, barren and saline-alkaline tolerance of Chinese hybrid sorghum varieties makes it a good choice for Pakistan’s water-deficient and saline-alkali areas.

“Secondly, Pakistan has a vast rice-growing area. In some areas in the south near the Indian Ocean, after rice is harvested, sorghum can be planted in autumn and winter, thus the income of local farmers can be increased by crop rotation. If the planting area can be expanded in the future, the offshore area means that our ships will be more convenient to transport the processed sorghum and save transportation costs. Beyond doubt, it is an excellent model of cooperation with multiple economic benefits, increasing Pakistan’s foreign exchange effectively.”

According to Yuan, if large-scale planting of China’s dominant varieties can be realised in Pakistan, it is conservatively estimated that the local production will increase by about 50%.

Even better, the high tannin content in sorghum means this kind of strong-smelling and astringent chemical has natural resistance to birds and insects. Similar to the pest control effect of garlic, it is of great benefit to the effective control of insect attack.

It is just a tip of the iceberg of opportunities for Pakistan’s sorghum industry. Yuan mentioned that China implements active quota management on the import of rice, corn and wheat. Sorghum is under non-import quota management and only needs a bilateral quarantine agreement for import.

According to statistics released by the General Administration of Customs of China, from January to December 2021, China’s sorghum import volume was 9.42 million tons, up 4.61 million tons or 95.8% compared with 2020.

The import amount was $3.027 billion, an increase of $1.871 billion or 161.9% compared with 2020.

Based on the planting, experts from China and Pakistan agreed that it is crucial to further develop downstream deep processing industries and create more employment opportunities in the future.

Although imports have surged, processed products have not been included. “If agricultural joint ventures are established in countries along the Belt and Road, subsidies will be provided to processing lines, which will benefit the sorghum processing industry,” Yuan told CEN.

Dr Shahzor Gul specifically stated, “Sorghum could be processed into bakery products, puffed food, beverages, porridge and so on. And introduction of new technologies can remove the constraints of traditional processing methods, at the same time improve the nutrient content and shelf-life of products. We are blessed with a wide scope for cooperation.”

At present, the blueprint of China-Pakistan sorghum cooperation has drawn a strong first stroke. “Our first step, the sorghum planting training programme for Pakistani students is progressing smoothly, with the high-quality seed sources as the top priority. People engaged in agricultural science often say that ‘seeds are the chips of agriculture’, and I believe that the day when China-Pakistan sorghum cooperation bear fruit is not too far away,” Yuan concluded confidently.
The article originally appeared on the China Economic Net

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 18th, 2022._
,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,...
China eager to strengthen seed cooperation with Pakistan​April 15, 2022

SOURCE....dailytimes.com.pk




Zhou Xusheng of Wuhan Qingfa Hesheng Seed Co., Ltd. said in an interview​
BEIJING: Chinese seed company is looking forward to establishing a technology transfer-product process-export model for seed cooperation with Pakistani partners.

“Under this model, we grow crops in Pakistan utilizing Chinese technology together with local companies and then sell the processed products back to China”, said Zhou Xusheng from Wuhan Qingfa Hesheng Seed Co., Ltd in an interview following a recent salon on market access organized by the National South Asian Standardization (Chengdu) Research Center of China and attended by participants from both Pakistan and China.

Take hybrid rice as an example. Pakistan, once the world’s seventh-largest rice exporter, became the fourth-largest after the introduction of hybrid rice from China, which improves production by 50-80% and enhances the process quality by 10%.

By doing so, local farmers benefit from rice of higher quality and more production, local enterprises become more competitive in the global market, and huge revenue can be brought, Zhou told China Economic Net (CEN).

The seed company, with nearly two decades experience in promoting hybrid rice in Pakistan, has contributed to the examination of the first Chinese hybrid rice variety QY0413 in Pakistan’s history and developed Komal, the first hybrid rice variety with long growth period in Pakistan.
Currently, the company is providing the seeds of hybrid rice, rape, tomato, pepper, and watermelon in Pakistan.

Research is also underway in Sindh for heat- and alkaline- resistant rice varieties.
But to set up a complete ‘technology transfer-product process-export’ chain, more needs to be done.

According to Zhou, to build the model well, first there should be high-quality selected varieties that can be adapted to local conditions in Pakistan.

According to Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP), the average rice yield of Pakistan is generally lower than that of China, U.S., North Korea, South Korea, India, Bangladesh, Vietnam, the Philippines, Brazil, Egypt, Iran, etc. In the past ten years, the average rice yield in Pakistan almost stagnated with only a slight increase. To solve this problem, Pakistan can only rely on introducing high-yielding varieties.

In this regard, Zhou recommends more R&D investment on varieties with good quality, high production, and resilience to local climate.

In addition, according to Zhou, a complete rice grading mechanism that distinguishes rice of different quality for different purposes, as well as enhanced awareness of the value of high-quality rice throughout the planting, purchasing, processing, and exporting process are also in need.

We would like to enhance exchanges and training with local partners, collaborate with Pakistani rice export association to set up grading system, and build local production bases to help stabilize rice production area and guard against emergencies threatening food security, Zhou added.


,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khail007

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan set to become top sesame seed exporter to China​
> February 11, 2022
> 
> SOURCEwww.app.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Feb.10 (APP)akistan has exported sesame seeds amounting to $120.44 million to China in the year 2021 and hopefully, it is going to become a top exporter in the coming years, said Badar Uz Zaman, Pakistan’s Commercial Counselor in Beijing.
> 
> “Normally there is a trend of cultivating traditional crops like wheat and rice in Pakistan but now the Pakistani farmers are also getting knowledge of high-end and high-priced products like sesame seeds. Similarly, they are also learning modern cultivation methods to increase production. So, hopefully Pakistan is going to be the top exporter of sesame seeds to China in coming years,” he told APP.
> 
> The counselor said after the signing of the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement (CPFTA) Phase-II, the Pakistani exporters had got access to the Chinese market for export of sesame seeds.
> 
> “Our exporters are very active. A number of new exporters have been added to the General Administration of Customs of China list that increased the scale, but still we have a big potential and the Pakistani farmers also understand the varieties and the types of the sesame seed that is popular in China,” Badar mentioned.
> 
> Pakistan, he said, was collaborating in the agriculture sector with China. “There have been specialists from China who are also guiding the Pakistani farmers on how to grow this crop.
> 
> Similarly, many agriculture machinery suppliers are also providing high-end technical machines like sorting machines to the Pakistani processors of the sesame seeds and the packaging has also improved.”
> 
> Last year, he said, Pakistan’s sesame seeds exports to China achieved a historical figure of $120.44 million.
> 
> China imported 92516.55 tons in the year 2021 and Pakistan was one of the main destinations for sesame seeds imports. In the year 2020, Pakistan exported only 38,000 kilograms of sesame seeds to China, according to the official data from the General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China (GACC).
> 
> According to an exporter, the launch of Free Trade Agreement (FTA) in the year 2020 brought an opportunity for both Pakistan and China to include sesame seeds to the list of 313 items and that helped reduce duty from previously 10% to zero.
> 
> In the past, Pakistan mainly exported sesame seeds to countries like Vietnam, South Korea, Japan, Europe, and the United States. After the waiving of duty, China was the biggest importer for Pakistan Sesame Seeds in the last two years.
> 
> The crop in the year of 2020-2021 was recorded the highest exports in numbers from Pakistan out of which 54% of the total exports were to China.



Indeed, in itself, it is an achievement to earn foreign exchange by exporting produce. My concern is, why Pakistani businessmen are lagging behind in value addition? OR they always follow the mindset of 'get rich quick'.
Seasame is used as the main ingredient in many ME, Italian and Turkish sauces and sweets. it is better to get some expertise and export those sesame-based products for better margins.





__





Tahini - Google Search






g.co

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

khail007 said:


> Indeed, in itself, it is an achievement to earn foreign exchange by exporting produce. My concern is, why Pakistani businessmen are lagging behind in value addition? OR they always follow the mindset of 'get rich quick'.
> Seasame is used as the main ingredient in many ME, Italian and Turkish sauces and sweets. it is better to get some expertise and export those sesame-based products for better margins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahini - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g.co


Yes, the mindset has to be changed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

A must watch for those who have some agricultural knowledge, land and an urge to convert invaluable raw materials to valuable exports:

گندم کی توڑی، بھوسہ اور ناڑ, منافع بخش کاروبار میں کیسے بدلا جا سکتا ہے؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
QUETTA: The Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) of the United Nations on Tuesday signed a grant agreement for establishing a cold storage facility in Balochistan.

FAO Representative in Pakistan Florence Rolle, Balochistan Agriculture Secretary Umaid Ali Khokar, FAO Provincial International Programme Coordinator Waleed Mahdi, the project coordinator as well as government officials from the agriculture department and other FAO Balochistan staff attended the agreement signing ceremony.

The project, ‘The Horticulture Advancement Activity’ or THAzA, was funded by the United States Agency for International Department (USAID). It will support establishing the cold storage facility of 300 tonnes capacity to help farmers in Balochistan prolong the shelf life and marketability of their produce — ultimately resulting in increased profitable income and protecting farmers from financial losses during fluctuations in market prices.

The facility will increase incomes of farmers by strengthening connections between horticultural producers in Balochistan and markets across the country.



> FAO signs grant agreement


The project, implemented in Balochistan and the newly merged districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, is designed to improve completeness of the potential horticultural value chains within the target regions and markets.

In her opening remarks, Ms Rolle said that FAO was working with farmers and smallholder producers to make agriculture work for the most vulnerable communities through this project. “We have to show the people, especially the youth, that agriculture is an income-generating occupation that is worth investing in. We have to open up opportunities for job creation for the youth through competitive agricultural value chains and food processing,” she said.

Agriculture Secretary Umaid Ali Khokar said cold storage facilities were crucial to minimise post-harvest losses, however, it was one component that needs to be integrated in a cold chain network from the point of harvest to the point of purchase by the end consumer.

FAO International Programme Coordinator in Balochistan Waleed Mahdi expressed the hope that the first-ever high-level grant in Balochistan would address the problems that farmers and traders previously faced.

He said the farmers in Balochistan could now reap the benefits of cold storage and would be able to store their produce for long and to avoid peak season glut in the markets and resultant low prices for producers.

Mr Mahdi said THAzA project supported through in-kind matching grants aiming to address major impediments in the trading of fresh horticultural produce.

He said that it was good to see that the FAO’s technical support to smallholder producers and government institutions had already helped increase productive capacities in fresh fruits and vegetables, and spurred access to high-quality support services.

_Published in Dawn, April 20th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Onion field filled with its flowers somewhere near Nasarpur town of Sindh Pakistan. Nasarpur is famous for Onion production and for Kashi Kari Art. 







Onion is commercially grown in Pakistan on an area of 131.4 thousand hectares with the production of 1.8 million tones .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Commercial production of Panjgur dates production factory has started. 

The project is established in Panjgur area of Balochistan with a cost of $6 and a half million dollars by Abu Dhabi Fund for Development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
*ISLAMABAD: The new government on Monday decided to carry forward the observations of the PTI government and announced to import 200,000 tonnes of urea as buffer stocks before peak kharif demand in June 2022.*

The fertiliser review committee meeting, chaired by Federal Minister for Industries and Production Makhdoom Syed Murtaza Mahmud, decided that the summary of urea import would be forwarded to the Economic Coordination Committee.

The country has an adequate supply of urea, the meeting was informed. Domestic production and demand for fertilisers for the kharif season were discussed at the meeting.

The participants were briefed that projected domestic production of urea would be 3.2 million tonnes from April to September 2022, whereas the probability of urea offtake would remain at 3.4m tonnes in the same period.

The forum was also told that there would be a two per cent increase in agronomic demand for fertilisers this year. It was noted that urea sales went up by 17pc last year.

In order to curb the hoarding and profiteering that leads to the smuggling of urea across the border due to the high price differential, the body decided to take strict measures in cooperation with the law enforcement agencies, the Federal Board of Revenue, and the Ministry of Interior to thwart cross-border trafficking of urea.

Mr Mahmud said that the government had geared up to ensure smooth, adequate and timely supply of key soil nutrients to farmers during the kharif season and that decisions would be taken accordingly.

The meeting observed that there was a recent price hike of urea from Rs1,768 per bag to Rs1,933 per bag, but officials of the fertiliser industry responded that prices were increased due to the financial cost of holding inventory and pending payment of subsidies and refunds from the government exchequer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,..,,
Pakistan is the sixth largest producer of dates in the world, with a production capacity of 556,000 tons per year. 

The project was built over an area of 5,710 square metres, adhering to the highest international specifications and standards, in terms of processing, packaging and storing of dates. It includes 15 production lines with a capacity of four tons per hour or more than 32,000 tons per day and contains refrigeration that can store up to 1,500 tons of ready-made dates.

The Abu Dhabi Fund for Development (ADFD) had funded the project under the UAE-Pakistan Assistance Programme (UAE PAP). Since 2013, total financing that Abu Dhabi Fund for Development (ADFD) offered for the projects in Pakistan reached $220 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
Cauliflower opens up new chapter for China-Pak agri tie up​Grower says Chinese varieties increasing their incomes

April 26, 2022





While, bitter gourd, cauliflower, taro roots (arvi), ladyfingers, green chillies and potatoes also showed marginal increase in prices. PHOTO: INP


*TIANJIN: *“Pakistan imports more than 90% of the cauliflower seeds. Hybrid varieties are what we are badly in need of. Now, the major market share belongs to China. They can provide comparatively cheaper seeds,” noted Muhammad Muzaffar Raza, a science officer of Vegetable Research Institute at Ayub Agriculture Research Institute (AARI).

His viewpoint was echoed by a leading grower Farman Khan, “since we planted Chinese varieties, our income has greatly increased. Our market is in short supply of Chinese cauliflower seeds frequently.”

As a main vegetable on the table of Pakistanis, local cauliflower varieties in Pakistan have a long growth cycle and low yields, while high-end hybrid varieties are mostly monopolised by Western developed countries. However, cauliflower seeds of high quality from Tianjin have spanned a distance of nearly 4,500 kilometres and took root in Pakistan.

“Since 2016, we have cooperated with Pakistan on cauliflower hybrid planting by carrying out experiments, demonstrations and promotions in multiple growing seasons. So far, our orders have doubled several times,” said Sui Liying, Executive Deputy General Manager of Tianjin Tianlong Zaitian Agricultural Science and Technology Company, in an exclusive interview with China Economic Net.

“The yield per mu (0.067 hectares) of local varieties is 600-700 kilograms, while that of our varieties is basically 1,300-2,000 kilograms with certain late maturing variety even reaching 3,000-4,000 kilograms.”

“In the past, Pakistan used to think the quality of Chinese seeds seemed to be not as good as that of European countries and the US, but now they have changed this perception.”

“Our seed variety has a germination rate of 90%, above the international standard of 85%. You buy the seeds at a low price, but their survival rate is high. Farmers can get a double advantage.”

Pakistani farmers choose Chinese seeds not only because of low prices. “If you only rely on low prices to occupy the market, but the quality is not guaranteed, you will soon be eliminated from the market.” In this regard, Liying also proposed corresponding measures.

“Pakistan is located in South Asia, where the temperature is relatively high, so insects multiply rapidly, resulting in pests and diseases that seriously affect agricultural output.”
THE ARTICLE ORIGINALLY APPEARED IN THE CHINA ECONOMIC NET

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 26th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Pakistani olive oil farmers eying cooperation with China​
The Frontier Post








BEIJING (APP): China’s demand for Pakistani olive oil is high and as long as Pakistan has market demand or export demand, cooperation with China is absolutely imperative, said Zhou Ning, Marketing Director at Green Organic Food.

In addition to market, Pakistani farmers need Chinese agricultural technology and investment. Syed Yousaf Ali, a farmer with a 100-acre estate said that he is now using a Chinese machine that picks olives of different sizes. “Compared with other agricultural machines around the world, Chinese machines are inexpensive.”
Farhan Pasha, the scientific officer in charge of the olive program at the Barani Agricultural Research Institute, on the other hand, talking to China Economic Net (CEN) hoped to cooperate with China in terms of cold-pressing technology, pest control and other agricultural technologies.

Against the backdrop of successful cultivation of cash crops such as chili peppers, a joint venture between China and Pakistan for olive cultivation and processing is also a viable solution. Dr. Ramzan Ansari believes that it would be a win-win result for both countries if they receive assistance from China and start production here.
On a macro level, the cooperation between the two countries in the olive industry holds even greater potential. Dr. Ramzan Ansari suggested that some areas with high agricultural potential, including the Potohar region, could become exclusive agricultural zones under the China Pakistan Economic Corridoor (CPEC).

Pakistan’s nascent olive oil industry, although a late starter, has played a visible role in Pakistan’s food security and even economic recovery, as Inam ul Haq said, “If we can stop importing olive oil and make ourselves self-sufficient, then it will be an olive revolution for us. “
Pakistan’s annual vegetable oil consumption amounts to 5 million tons, while the share of some less-consumed vegetable oils such as mustard oil is about 400,000 tons. Thirty percent of the demand is satisfied by domestically produced oilseeds, while the remaining seventy percent is met by imports. Due to the increase in import prices, it is a severe test for Pakistan’s foreign trade deficit and foreign exchange reserves.

Pakistan, which has a large area of land suitable for growing olive trees, has been producing olive oil since 2010 with the help of countries such as Italy and Spain. Currently, it produces about 1,500 tons of olive oil and 830 tons of table olives per year, all of which are consumed domestically. Pakistan has set a target of producing 16,000 tons of olive oil by 2027.

Syed Yousaf Ali has been growing olives since 2006. In his opinion, the olive tree has low requirements of land.

Another farmer, Malik Shafiq, described the olive tree as a “tough plant”. It was an uneven wasteland when he started planting it a decade ago. “It is not affected by the worst weather conditions. It can grow in the wasteland, and the cost is half that of other crops.”
Farhan Pasha said that the main areas in Pakistan fit for olive cultivation are Balochistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab, in addition to Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan. Pakistan has 10 million acres of land suitable for olive cultivation, which is almost twice as much as Spain, the world’s largest olive oil producer. As olive trees are able to survive in dry, arid conditions not fit for other crops normally, they don’t compete with other fruit trees, grain crops or oil crops in these areas.

To encourage olive cultivation, the Pakistani government has planned to issue olive oil marketing and branding certification to the private sector. The goal of it is to plant over 50,000 acres in the country by 2022. Now, Pakistan is the only South Asian country to be included in the International Olive Council.

Inam ul Haq, who works as a horticulturist at the Barani Agricultural Research Institute in Chakwal, said that the local government has spared no efforts to subsidize olive cultivation. “Since 2015, the Punjab government has been providing subsidies to local gardeners to turn the Potohar region into ‘Olive Valley’, that is, providing olive saplings free of charge for plantation.”

In the past five years, nearly 1.4 million olive trees have been planted in Potohar region, covering almost 9,000 acres of land. The project has made use of less fertile and undeveloped land. In addition, the government has offered up to 70% subsidy on the installation of solar power systems and nearly 60% subsidy on drip irrigation systems, with an estimated 800 families getting benefits and turning their less fertile land into olive groves.

The government has also provided 50% subsidy to agricultural machines that may be needed during harvest seasons, such as shakers.

The advantages of growing olive trees are obvious. On the one hand, they can meet local demand for edible oil while reduce trade deficit, on the other hand, they mitigate climate change and effectively address the challenge of water security. It is no wonder that provincial governments have introduced subsidies to encourage olive cultivation.

Due to its favorable climate and geographical location, the quality of olive fruit produced in Pakistan is among the best around the world despite its late start.

According to Inam ul Haq, the quality of olive oil produced locally in Pakistan is almost the same as that of well-established olive producing countries. Farhan Pasha said that Pakistani olive oil from Quetta won the highest grade at a recent competition held in Italy.

At present, there are several traditional methods used in the harvesting of olive fruits, including knocking, hand harvesting and chemical ripening harvesting. In Pakistan, hand harvesting is mainly adopted. We’ve seen other countries have adopted mechanical harvesting, but we haven’t,” said Malik Shafiq.

Dr. Ramzan Ansari, who is in charge of olive research at the Barani Agricultural Research Institute, sees agricultural machines are what Pakistan lacks.

“Marketing is a completely different sector. A farmer can’t do everything by himself. What he can do is either marketing the product or adding value by processing the fruit. If business investors enter this sector and do value-added production and then marketing, it can make positive contribution to this sector and the society,” Syed Yousaf Ali said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Mechanization needed to boost rice production​
The Frontier Post







ISLAMABAD (INP): Pakistan can further enhance its rice production and export by encouraging the use of mechanized methods of sowing WealthPK reported on Sunday.

Pakistan is the fourth-largest exporter of rice in the world. It has been using traditional methods of rice cultivation as compared to developed countries that are using modern machines for this purpose.

However, recently Pakistan Agriculture Research Council (PARC) conducted a field demonstration of the rice transplanter machine at the National Agricultural Research Center (NARC) in cooperation with Meskay & Femtee Trading Corporation.
A farmer from Narowal, Hamza Khalid, told WealthPK that using a modernized rice transplanter is beneficial for farmers in many ways. He said traditional methods of planting rice can only grow 70,000 to 80,000 plants per acre. By using a rice planter, the number of plants per acre can be increased up to 120,000, which significantly increases the crop production.

Secondly, through the traditional manual way, rice is planted in an asymmetric way. Some parts of the field could have more plants while some have fewer. By using a modern rice planter, the population per acre increases, and plants are sowed at equal distances.

According to another farmer, Muhammad Awais Zafar, Pakistan’s rice production had been 35 to 40 maunds per acre for the last 50 years. However, the use of rice planter has resulted in a significant increase in production at 65 to 70 maunds per acre.

Moreover, employing a rice transplanter can save labour cost. Planting rice in a manual way can take more time than in a mechanized way.

A rice planter is very beneficial for the farmers, but not every farmer can afford it. In this regard, the Government of Pakistan has started providing subsidies to farmers on rice planters so the cost could be minimized and more farmers could afford this mechanized method of farming.

It merits mentioning here that Pakistan is the 9th largest producer of rice in the world. To increase rice production, modern agriculture technologies are being used globally.

A record crop of 8.9 million tonnes of rice was harvested in Pakistan in the marketing year 2021-22, up from 8.4 million tonnes in the previous year, according to a Global Agricultural Information Network report from the Foreign Agricultural Service of the US Department of Agriculture (USDA)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ...*

In 2021, the Agriculture Department initiated “Introduction of Certification Facilities for Quality Assurance & Creation of Market Linkages for Agriculture Interventions in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa” project with a total cost of Rs. 286.527 million to improve product quality and ensure food safety and hygiene through various international certifications and also to provide market linkages and promote export of agriculture produce and products as per WTO standards.

Under the Reforms initiatives of the present government, the USAID Firms Project was engaged for reforming the Agriculture Marketing System in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, based on Rapid Agriculture Market Assessment and Good International practices. The policy is based on competition, free environment for marketing and regulation of private Agriculture Markets through a provincial marketing board.

The current provincial government has given top priority to the agriculture sector along with Health and Education. For the first time, the Southern districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have been given attention, with mega projects under way to convert 1 lakh 63-thousand-acre barren land to agriculture land.

The feasibility of this mega project, CRBC lift Canal project has been conducted, and within 9 months the tender process will roll out. The second leg of this scheme, Gomal Zam Dam is also under way. Mahmood Khan, Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, in his recent speech on the Floor of the House appreciated the Ministry of Agriculture that made the development of these mega projects possible.

The current government, realizing the importance of Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision of Agriculture Transformation, and the successful implementation of Sehat Insaf Card as a part of investment in Human development allocated an additional budget to include the introduction of the Agriculture card, which will provide Rs 1.0 Billion Subsidy on Agriculture Inputs for farmers in the province. For provision of subsidy on inputs the Kissan Card has been introduced which will facilitate the farmers to apply costly inputs at reasonable prices.

The initiatives and policies of the current government have brought out the potential of the Agriculture sector, providing job opportunities and minimizing food insecurity in the province. The establishment of research centers in various attached departments of the Department have provided advanced methods and techniques to improve their productivity. The current government has made the service delivery regarding agriculture, livestock and fisheries accessible and smooth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
*Agriculture is central to the economic and cultural lives of more than 32 million people living in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP),* contributing 24% to provincial GDP, and employing the largest portion of the labour force of KP at 44%, while livestock and agriculture together provide livelihoods to 83% of the people living in rural areas.

To augment the Agriculture and Livestock sector through advance research and academia as well as skilled labour force, the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa establish two new Agricultural Universities one at D.I Khan and one at Swat, so that the residents of Southern and Northern regions which are the potential area for Agriculture and horticulture crops could also have specialized academic Institutions for the youth of the Province.

Another milestone which the KP Government has achieved is the establishment of the first Veterinary Sciences University at Swat which will produce graduates within the sector for providing services to the society.

Under the leadership of Chief Minister Mehmood Khan and the dedication of his team, the PTI provincial government has taken numerous key steps to develop and modernize the agriculture sector. The initiatives and policies of the current government have brought out the potential of this sector, providing job opportunities and minimizing food insecurity in the province. 

The department was once considered to be among the neglected ones, but soon after the Chief Minister Mehmood Khan has taken the charge of his august office, his special attention for reforms in Agriculture sector, the department is now the one among all line departments, utilizing their developmental budget with 100% margin & has been appreciated to top of the list. 

In 2019 the provincial Agriculture department has made it to the list of top 10 departments & the previous year by making the history by achieving the top of the list due to not having only 100% utilization of the allocated annual budget but even the surplus of over & above utilization to their achievement list as well. The establishment of research centers in various attached departments of the Department have provided advanced methods and techniques to improve their productivity. 

The current government has made the service delivery regarding agriculture, livestock and fisheries accessible and smooth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Punjab, the country's largest province and the bread basket, produces 70% of the country's total mangoes, whereas Sindh and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa provinces yield 29% and 1%, respectively.

Until 2018, Pakistan produced 1.9 million metric tonnes of mangoes annually, thus ranking sixth in the world, preceded by India, China, Thailand, Indonesia, and Mexico.

The country’s mango production has declined over the past four years, a phenomenon blamed on global warming.

Currently, Pakistan's annual mango production stands between 1.7 million and 1.8 million metric tonnes.

"Unusual temperatures in March and April have wreaked havoc on mango production over the past few years, causing a significant reduction in its quantity," said Shahid Hameed Bhutta, a grower from Multan city, another big mango producing district.

Temperatures soared to 38-42 degrees Celsius in March and April in Multan, at least 6 degrees higher than usual causing massive fruit-shedding.

At this stage, when the mangoes are nearly ripe, Bhutta said a temperature of 32 and 34 degrees Celsius is ideal.

Water shortages and unavailability of diesel and electricity to run the tube wells are other reasons cited by Bhutta for a drop in mango production.

Mango will be expensive this year

Waheed Ahmad, a leading mango exporter, says there is bad news for mango lovers this year.

"The fruit will be expensive for this year as a 50% decrease in the country's overall mango production is expected due to multiple factors, particularly the ongoing water shortages," Akhtar Said, who is also president of Pakistan Fruits Exporters Association told Anadolu Agency.

This year, he said, the association has reduced the export target from 150,000 metric tonnes to 125,000 metric tonnes due to less production, which would be no more than 900,000 metric tonnes.

Rising sea and air fares, Akhtar added, have further added to the exporters' hardships.

Echoing a similar view, Bhutta fears there would be a 40% to 50% drop in mango yields this year.

Despite this, Bhutta hopes that the country would meet the export target of 150,000 metric tonnes if "exporters give a good rate to the growers."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,.,
The growth in the agriculture sector was achieved despite a fall in wheat production.

The growth in important crops during this year is 7.24pc against last year’s 5.83pc. 

The growth in production of important crops — cotton, rice, sugarcane and maize — are estimated at 17.9pc, 10.7pc, 9.4pc and 19pc, respectively.

Cotton crop production increased from last year’s 7.1 million bales to 8.3m bales; 
Rice output from 8.4m tonnes to 9.3m tonnes; 

Sugarcane production from 81m tonnes to 88.7m tonnes; 

Maize production rose from 8.4m tonnes to 10.6m tonnes.

Wheat production decreased from 27.5m tonnes in 2020-21 to 26.4m tonnes in 2021-22.

Other crops showed growth of 5.44pc, mainly because of an increase in production of pulses, vegetables, fodder, oilseeds and fruits.

The livestock sector is showing a growth of 3.26pc this year against 2.38pc last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Maize is one of the significant crops among the 4 major crops (cotton, rice & sugarcane) which had robust growth from 2021-to 22.
Pakistan’s economy will grow at a rate of 5.97%, the potential is seen to be higher than the projections of 4pc and 4.3pc by the IMF and WB, YoY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

ISLAMABAD (APP): Rice exports from the country during 10 months of current financial year witnessed about 17.21% increase as compared the corresponding period of last year.

During the period from July-April, 2021-22 4,044,269 metric tons of rice valuing $2.051 billion exported as against the exports of 3.190,559 metric tons worth $1.750 billion of same period of last year, according the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.

Meanwhile, basmati rice exports from the country during the period under review also grew by 22.12% and other rice by 15.44% respectively as 532,407 metric tons of basmati rice valuing 574.220 million exported as compared the exports of 508,691 metric tons worth $470.195 million of same period of last year.

In last 10 months of current fiscal year, country earned $1.477 billion by exporting about 3,411,862 metric tons of rice other then basmati as against the exports of 2,681,868 metric tons worth of $1.279 billion of same period last year.

On month on month basis, rice exports from the country grew by 36.94% in April, 2022 as 461.513 metric tons of rice valuing $511.806 million as against 307,546 metric tons worth of $189.616 million of same month of last year.

It is worth mentioning here that the food group imports into the country during the month of April, 2022 food group imports into the country decreased by 12.61% and recorded at $697.866 million as against the imports of $777.958 million of same month of last year.


In last 10 months of current financial year, different food commodities valuing $7.747 billion imported as compared the imports of $6.899 billion of same period last year.

During the period from July-April, 2021-22 food group imports into the country witnessed about 12.30% increase as compared the imports of of the corresponding period of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*Rice exports from the country during the 10 months of the current financial year witnessed about 17.21% increase as compared the corresponding period of last year.*

During the period from July-April, 2021-22 4,044,269 metric tons of rice valuing $2.051 billion exported as against the exports of 3.190,559 metric tons worth $1.750 billion of same period of last year, according to the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.

Meanwhile, basmati rice exports from the country during the period under review also grew by 22.12% and other rice by 15.44% respectively as 532,407 metric tons of basmati rice valuing 574.220 million exported as compared the exports of 508,691 metric tons worth $470.195 million of same period of last year.

In last 10 months of the current fiscal year, country earned $1.477 billion by exporting about 3,411,862 metric tons of rice other then basmati as against the exports of 2,681,868 metric tons worth of $1.279 billion of same period last year.

On a month on monthly basis, rice exports from the country grew by 36.94% in April, 2022 as 461.513 metric tons of rice valuing $511.806 million as against 307,546 metric tons worth of $189.616 million of same month of last year.

It is worth mentioning here that the food group imports into the country during the month of April, 2022 food group imports into the country decreased by 12.61% and recorded at $697.866 million as against the imports of $777.958 million of same month of last year.

In the last 10 months of current financial year, different food commodities valuing $7.747 billion imported as compared the imports of $6.899 billion of the same period last year.

During the period from July-April, 2021-22 food group imports into the country witnessed about 12.30% increase as compared the imports of of the corresponding period of lat year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





.

Chinese cauliflower seeds gaining popularity in Pakistan​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Jango

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> *Rice exports from the country during the 10 months of the current financial year witnessed about 17.21% increase as compared the corresponding period of last year.*
> 
> During the period from July-April, 2021-22 4,044,269 metric tons of rice valuing $2.051 billion exported as against the exports of 3.190,559 metric tons worth $1.750 billion of same period of last year, according to the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.
> 
> Meanwhile, basmati rice exports from the country during the period under review also grew by 22.12% and other rice by 15.44% respectively as 532,407 metric tons of basmati rice valuing 574.220 million exported as compared the exports of 508,691 metric tons worth $470.195 million of same period of last year.
> 
> In last 10 months of the current fiscal year, country earned $1.477 billion by exporting about 3,411,862 metric tons of rice other then basmati as against the exports of 2,681,868 metric tons worth of $1.279 billion of same period last year.
> 
> On a month on monthly basis, rice exports from the country grew by 36.94% in April, 2022 as 461.513 metric tons of rice valuing $511.806 million as against 307,546 metric tons worth of $189.616 million of same month of last year.
> 
> It is worth mentioning here that the food group imports into the country during the month of April, 2022 food group imports into the country decreased by 12.61% and recorded at $697.866 million as against the imports of $777.958 million of same month of last year.
> 
> In the last 10 months of current financial year, different food commodities valuing $7.747 billion imported as compared the imports of $6.899 billion of the same period last year.
> 
> During the period from July-April, 2021-22 food group imports into the country witnessed about 12.30% increase as compared the imports of of the corresponding period of lat year.



All very encouraging figures...but do we have the figures over the past 10 years or so so we can observe a trend among them?

I know if I dig around I could perhaps find them, but I'll be honest, too lazy and busy to do that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Missed this article from last week:









MoU signed to enhance Pak-China agri cooperation


ISLAMABAD: Optima Integration Group, China, and Asia Pak Investments, Pakistan, in spirit to enhance...



www.brecorder.com





MoU signed to enhance Pak-China agri cooperation​





Recorder Report 24 May, 2022

*ISLAMABAD: Optima Integration Group, China, and Asia Pak Investments, Pakistan, in spirit to enhance business-to-business (B2B) agricultural cooperation between Pakistan and China signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) under the auspices of the Board of Investment (BoI) on Monday.*
The project between the signing parties will comprise setting up an end-to-end supply chain for seafood export (79 species of fish are approved by General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China for export from Pakistan to China), to be produced in Pakistan and transported to China for consumption there.
It will include a high-tech processing facility and related technology transfer.
In the first phase, the estimated investment will be around USD 50 million and will create more than 100 jobs in Gwadar and Karachi in fishing, power and logistics sectors.
In the long run, the project will expand from fish to beef and goat – starting off with exporting beef with cold chain transport, then scaling with Chinese standard breeding, feedlot operations, vaccinations, track and trace technology, and slaughter and pack facilities in Karachi.
Federal Minister BoI Chaudhry Salik Hussain was the chief guest of the event and Secretary BoI Fareena Mazhar also participated in the ceremony.
The signatories included Sam Siu, chairman, Optima Integration Group and Eusha Saleem Bajwa, CEO, Sino-Pak Optima Technologies (SPOT).
The BoI federal minister appreciated the interest of Chinese side in agriculture and livestock sector of Pakistan particularly, seafood industry.
Copyright Business Recorder, 2022



Jango said:


> All very encouraging figures...but do we have the figures over the past 10 years or so so we can observe a trend among them?
> 
> I know if I dig around I could perhaps find them, but I'll be honest, too lazy and busy to do that


I found a chart going back to fiscal year 2018 here:






Does this help any?









Performance of major crops under PTI govt


Pakistan’s crop output is reported to have staged a comeback in the now closing FY22. According to Federal...



www.brecorder.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
















Jango said:


> All very encouraging figures...but do we have the figures over the past 10 years or so so we can observe a trend among them?
> 
> I know if I dig around I could perhaps find them, but I'll be honest, too lazy and busy to do that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Luosifen said:


> Missed this article from last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoU signed to enhance Pak-China agri cooperation
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Optima Integration Group, China, and Asia Pak Investments, Pakistan, in spirit to enhance...
> 
> 
> 
> www.brecorder.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoU signed to enhance Pak-China agri cooperation​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recorder Report 24 May, 2022
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Optima Integration Group, China, and Asia Pak Investments, Pakistan, in spirit to enhance business-to-business (B2B) agricultural cooperation between Pakistan and China signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) under the auspices of the Board of Investment (BoI) on Monday.*
> The project between the signing parties will comprise setting up an end-to-end supply chain for seafood export (79 species of fish are approved by General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China for export from Pakistan to China), to be produced in Pakistan and transported to China for consumption there.
> It will include a high-tech processing facility and related technology transfer.
> In the first phase, the estimated investment will be around USD 50 million and will create more than 100 jobs in Gwadar and Karachi in fishing, power and logistics sectors.
> In the long run, the project will expand from fish to beef and goat – starting off with exporting beef with cold chain transport, then scaling with Chinese standard breeding, feedlot operations, vaccinations, track and trace technology, and slaughter and pack facilities in Karachi.
> Federal Minister BoI Chaudhry Salik Hussain was the chief guest of the event and Secretary BoI Fareena Mazhar also participated in the ceremony.
> The signatories included Sam Siu, chairman, Optima Integration Group and Eusha Saleem Bajwa, CEO, Sino-Pak Optima Technologies (SPOT).
> The BoI federal minister appreciated the interest of Chinese side in agriculture and livestock sector of Pakistan particularly, seafood industry.
> Copyright Business Recorder, 2022
> 
> 
> I found a chart going back to fiscal year 2018 here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this help any?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance of major crops under PTI govt
> 
> 
> Pakistan’s crop output is reported to have staged a comeback in the now closing FY22. According to Federal...
> 
> 
> 
> www.brecorder.com



It does very much.

The trends do seem very encouraging...especially regarding sugarcane. But cotton area is decreasing, and that is definitely a worry..I have also heard the quality of the yield isn't anything special either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.
*The uplift in Pakistan’s major crops performance has been one of the most notable achievements of the now ousted PTI government. Provisional GDP data reveals that the important crops segment grew at an average rate of 6.3 percent per annum over the last three fiscal years (per new base). Why then is the GoP aiming for a decline this year?*

During PTI’s last week in power, the Federal Committee on Agriculture announced the crop target for kharif season 2022-23, lowering the outlook for three out of four major kharif crops. The intuitive explanation for the underwhelmingforecastappears to be that it is in line with precarious situation of inputs availability, especially fertilizer and canal water. Given high prices and shortage of fertilizer globally, and return of drought-like situation in some areas, FCA anticipates an underperformance by the cropping sector.

Although the explanation may appeal to common sense, it is incorrect. For two seasons now, the FCA has forecast lower output for three major kharif crops – rice, maize, and sugarcane – in the hopes of reviving interest in cotton. This despite that acreage under these crops (except rice) has not risen significantly over the past five years, averaging at 1.3Mn Ha in the case of both sugarcane and maize. Quantum jump in the output of both crops in recent years has predominantly come on the back of improved productivity. Yet, FCA does not seem too keen to see more growth. Why?

A less charitable explanation may be that the FCA now routinely sets mediocre targets so it may outperform them. Although convenient, this fails to explain why FCA would set itself outlandish targets in the case of cotton, only to underperform year-after-year in a stunning fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*“Pakistan Agri Expo 2022”

LAHORE: The Punjab Agriculture department is organising a two-day international “Pakistan Agri Expo 2022” on June 18-19, 2022 at the Lahore Expo Centre.*

The exhibition will highlight Pakistani fruits, vegetables and products made from them internationally.

This year Pakistan Agri Expo is hopefully be attended by the experts, exporters and other stakeholders from Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Saudi Arabia, Dubai, Qatar, Bahrain, Sri Lanka, Indonesia, Malaysia and Turkey.

The spokesperson of Punjab Agriculture department further said that prior to this exhibition, the PAD has organised three such exhibitions in which a total of 100 delegations from 15 countries participated and through these exhibitions Pakistan’s exports increased by US 10.2 million dollars.

The spokesperson further said that the holding of Pakistan Agri Expo 2022 is aimed at providing a platform to the people associated with the horticulture sector for introducing Pakistani products all over the world and increase our agricultural exports.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Loans on collateral basis: NBP starts facilitating farmers through ‘EWRF’ system​
EWRF system aims to make farmers’ journey easy and profitable from crop cultivation to sale
Recorder Report
05 Jun, 2022


*KARACHI: National Bank of Pakistan (NBP) has started facilitating farmers through Electronic Warehouse Receipt Financing.*

The NBP is now facilitating farmers in acquiring loans through Electronic Warehouse Receipt Financing (EWRF). The simple process will allow farmers to open their accounts, provide collateral and receive a loan up to 70 percent of the collateral’s price.

EWRF system aims to make farmers’ journey easy and profitable from crop cultivation to sale. The loan facility can be obtained for a period of up to 6 months by securing an electronic warehouse receipt as collateral.

To open an account in the electronic warehouse receipt the farmers can contact the warehouse operator of Naymat Collateral Company Management with their CNIC and photo.

After account opening, farmers can store their products in the relevant warehouse, where after confirming the quality and quantity, the warehouse receipt will be issued. Farmers can use this receipt to obtain the loan from the bank where required support will be extended to complete the documentation process to avail loan facility as per needs.

EWRF also facilitate the applicant to pay back the dues when the farmers have a fair price for crops, thus giving them the advantage to have a return on their harvest after paying warehouse rent and Naymat collateral fee.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
CCRI to adopt drones for crop cultivation​Technology key to increasing quality, yield of cotton production: CCRI Director

APP
June 08, 2022

Central Cotton Research Institute (CCRI) Director Dr Zahid Mahmood has said drone technology would be used during a training program on cotton production, which would take place on June 11, 2022.

In a statement issued on Tuesday, he said that small drones would test cotton disease and pest conditions in experimental cotton fields, using agricultural fungicides. Hundreds of farmers are expected to attend the event as per the statement. “This technology is of special importance with regards to agricultural poisons, monitoring the deficiencies of herbs, harmful pest nutrients, smooth irrigation and increasing the quality and yield of cotton production," said Dr Mahmood.

He added that with the help of drone technology, soil health, moisture level and the actual condition of cotton fields could be ascertained. Based on this data, the correct agricultural interventions would be possible, he maintained.

He said that admission for all cotton growers and other stakeholders was absolutely free.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 8th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
China's cauliflower technology gaining popularity in Pakistan, demonstrating a potential area for bilateral agricultural cooperation. 
Under the 2nd phase of CPEC, there is a greater chance of increasing agricultural productivity of Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khail007

Agri sector surpasses target, grows 4.4pc; big industry up 10.4pc​Amin Ahmed | Kalbe Ali Published June 10, 2022 - Updated about 12 hours ago














1





ISLAMABAD: The country’s agriculture sector recorded a remarkable growth of 4.4 per cent during the outgoing fiscal year, surpassing the target of 3.5pc and last year’s growth of 3.48pc, while during July-March 2021-22, large-scale manufacturing (LSM) also recorded a staggering growth of 10.4pc against 4.24pc in the corresponding period last year, according to the Pakistan Economic Survey released on Thursday.
Growth in the agri sector, the document says, was mainly driven by high yields, attractive output prices and supportive government policies, better availability of certified seeds, pesticides and agricultural credit.
The five important crops contributed 19.44pc to value addition of the sector and 4.41pc to the gross domestic product (GDP), while other crops accounted for 13.86pc in value addition and 3.14pc GDP.
WHEAT: The grain production declined during the outgoing fiscal year by 3.9pc to 26.394 million tonnes, compared to 27.464MT last year. This was due to a reduction in the cultivated area, shortfall in irrigation water and drought conditions at sowing, less fertiliser offtake and the heatwave in March and April, though the government-increased minimum support price was aligned to the cost of production.
The survey emphasised that the potential of the agri sector needed to be exploited to boost economic growth, job creation and encourage exports.





*COTTON*: The cultivated area declined by 6.8pc, however production increased by 17pc to 8.329 million bales against last year’s 7.064m. This improvement was attributed to conducive weather conditions, smooth input, better crop management and favourable prices in the international and domestic markets.
RICE: For the last couple of years, the area cultivated was rising, and during 2021-22 a record high output of rice stood at 9.323MT, higher by 10.7pc than last year’s 8.420MT. The area sown showed an increase of 6.1pc.
*SUGARCANE*: This crop recorded bumper production of 88.651MT, up by 9.4pc over last year’s 81.009MT. Higher domestic sugar price and better cane procurement rates incentivised growers to dedicate more area to the crop, besides favourable weather conditions, better management and timely availability of quality inputs.
*MAIZE*: The crop output was recorded at 10.635MT in 2021-22, witnessing a significant growth of 19pc over 8.94MT last year. Maize contributes 3.2pc value addition to agriculture and 0.7pc to GDP.
*OTHER CROPS*: During the outgoing fiscal year, the production of chilli, potato and moong daal increased by 36.6pc, 35.1pc and 29pc, respectively. However, that of daal maash and onion declined by 11.6pc and 8.5pc, respectively.
*OILSEEDS*: During the first 10 months of 2021-22, 2.754MT of edible oil/oil from oilseed for crushing worth Rs662.657 billion was imported. Local production of edible oil during this period was provisionally estimated at 0.460MT and its total availability at 3.214MT.
*LIVESTOCK/POULTRY*: The survey estimated that the livestock population increased during 2021-22 — cattle population 53.4m as compared to 51.5m last year; buffalo 43.7m; sheep 31.9m; and goat 82.5m.
Moreover, with an investment of Rs750bn, the poultry industry was growing at an impressive rate of about 7.5pc per annum over the last decade, making Pakistan the 11th largest poultry producer of the world.
*Industry estimates*
While LSM grew by 10.4pc, Pakistan now faced the daunting tasks of controlling stimulus-induced fiscal deficit, curtailing the widening current account deficit, managing pressure on the exchange rate along with achieving a sustainable post-pandemic recovery.
Manufacturing dominated the industrial sector with a share of 12.4pc in the GDP. It is categorised as LSM, small-scale manufacturing and slaughtering. The expansion of LSM appeared broad-based, as 17 of its 22 sectors witnessed a positive growth, including furniture, wood products, automobiles, footballs, tobacco, iron and steel products, machinery and equipment, and chemical products.
Coke and petroleum products marginally grew by 2pc from July-March against 12.3pc last year.
The high global energy prices depressed the overall growth momentum, however, after a pick-up in economic activities, especially automobile, and an increase in transportation, oil sales also showed an increase of 14.9pc during July-March 2021-22.
The textile sector weighed the highest in the LSM, growing by 3.2pc during the July-March period, as compared to 8pc over the same period last year. Production of yarn and cloth showed a marginal growth of 0.7pc and 0.3pc, respectively. Congruent production units, invariant capacity and elevated cotton prices owing to the disruption in demand-and-supply gap moderated the growth momentum of the cotton sector.
However, a surge in textile machinery imports, rising demand for concessionary financing from textile firms and high exports of this sector showed a sizable improvement in this field. The export of garments grew 33.9pc.
Moreover, the food group with the second highest share in LSM witnessed a growth of 11.7pc, with the bumper cane crop and better international prices pushing up sugar production. The production of cooking oil increased by 10.8pc, while that of vegetable ghee slid by 2.5pc due to high palm oil and soybean prices in international markets along with a depreciating rupee.
_Published in Dawn, June 10th, 2022_









Agri sector surpasses target, grows 4.4pc; big industry up 10.4pc


The five important crops contributed 19.44pc to value addition of the sector and 4.41pc to the GDP.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Punjab proposes Rs19.53bn for agriculture, irrigation, livestock​Zahid Baig
15 Jun, 2022






*LAHORE: The Punjab government has proposed a sum of Rs19.53 billion as the Annual Development Programme (ADP) collectively for the agriculture, irrigation and livestock sectors for the year 2022-23.*

The allocation of the development budget for agriculture according to the budget documents stands at over Rs14 billion and a sum of Rs3.65 billion out of it will be spent on ‘Punjab Resilient and Inclusive Agriculture Transformation (PRIAT). Under this project the government aimed at bringing in latest international technology to transform the agricultural sector on modern lines.

The government also intends to introduce eight new programmes under the research & development head to make possible increase in per acre yield of different lentils, peanut, blackberry and other high valued crops. It is hoped that it would increase prosperity in the rural folk.

According to the documents, the government also intends to promote incentive based crop zoning under which zoning of land of Punjab province will be carried out according to the potential of the lands and incentives and facilities will be provided to farmers of these areas according to it.

The government has proposed an allocation of Rs1 billion for rehabilitation of old bulldozers, Rs0.42 billion for godowns of food for testing facilities and Rs1 billion for the national programme for improvement of watercourses in Pakistan.

For livestock sector, the government has allocated a sum of Rs4.29 billion for the year 2022-23 to carry out various development schemes such as setting up of a sub-campus of the University of Veterinary and Animal Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
 ‘Food Safety and Quality of Rice Conference & Workshop’​Recorder Report 
18 Jun, 2022
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...er.com/news/40180833&display=popup&ref=plugin






*KARACHI: The experts have termed the food safety and security a global issue with public health and international trade implications.*

While addressing a Food Safety and Quality of Rice Conference & Workshop, the experts and scientists talked about various issues related to food safety and rice quality and said that developed countries have framed policies and regulations to ensure the food safety to the end users. Whereas, the developing nations are in the phase of transformation which is due to the emerging regulatory controls that face challenges of infrastructure, competency, legislation and management to address the issues efficiently, they added.

Speakers said that the threats to the public health and exports have compounded over time despite the fact that agriculture is the main underpinning pillar of economy of a developing country like Pakistan.

They said that the agro-commodities like rice which is the second most significant export crop in Pakistan also being suffering from excessive levels of contaminants mainly aflatoxins and pesticide residues. As a result of violation of international standards for maintaining food safety concerns consignments of rice of Pakistan have been confiscated that has also been noticed in current year from EU, they added.

Rice is a staple food for almost half of the world’s population. Pakistan is amongst top five rice exporters and brings an average of 1.9 billion USD foreign exchange by exporting 4 million tons of rice every year. Unfortunately, Pakistan could not increase its share beyond 10 percent of the total world exports of rice.

They said that Pakistan carries a huge potential as it produces both aromatic and non-aromatic rice varieties with sufficient quantities to serve the local as well as international markets. Besides other factors, the difficulties in meeting requirements of international standards for maintaining food safety concerns are one of the major causes of stagnant rice exports.
Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

*Engro Fertilizers has increased the price of Di-Ammonium phosphate (DAP) urea, confirmed an official privy to the matter, as rupee depreciation and rising cost of production takes a toll on the economy.*

The development was also shared by JS Global Research that stated Engro Fertilizers Ltd (EFERT) has increased DAP prices by Rs1,700 per bag.

"EFERT's DAP retail price now stands at Rs12,100 per bag, which is Rs700 more expensive than the price of Fauji Fertilizer Company's DAP urea,” stated JS Global Research Analyst Waqas Ghani.

However, the analyst said others would also follow with a price-hike owing to rupee depreciation. "Fertiliser companies import DAP and whenever rupee depreciates, as it has, and DAP’s international price goes up, companies tend to jack up its rate in the country."

The rupee closed at a record low of 208.75 against the US dollar on Friday with a 3.1% fall during the outgoing week.

Meanwhile, Ghani said prices of steel rebar have also increased by another Rs5,000 per ton.

“According to our channel checks, steel rebar prices have increased by Rs5,000 per ton with effect from June 18, 2022,” said Ghani. “Current retail prices now stand in the range of Rs 232,000-234,000 per ton.”

With the latest hike, steel prices have jumped Rs20,000 just this month. According to Ghani, steel manufacturers increased steel prices on June 6 by Rs8,000 and by Rs7,000 on June 13.

He said international steel scrap prices have gone down, but companies have passed on the impact of rupee depreciation.

Association of Builders and Developers (ABAD) said, however, that the increase is due to the regulatory duty imposed on import of steel bars, which has given undue protection to local manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,...
Italy promotes olive culture with €1.5m project​
Sees potential in Pakistan to improve olive production, make exports

APP
June 20, 2022





PHOTO: AFP
*
ISLAMABAD: *Ambassador of Italy to Pakistan Andreas Ferrarese on Sunday said that Italy was playing a vital role in promoting “olive culture” in Pakistan for improving the olive value chain.

Talking to APP, the ambassador said Pakistan had all the potential to cultivate olive and Italy would cooperate with the South Asian nation with an assistance of €1.5 million.

He elaborated that the olive culture meant the supply value chain and processing, without which development in the sector would not be easy. Replying to a question, the envoy revealed that the “olive culture” project worth €1.5 million would be executed over a period of 26 months in suitable areas by Ciheam Bari International in cooperation with the Ministry of National Food Security and Research through the Pakistan Oilseed Department.

“It represents the continuation of all work done by Italy in the past, with a holistic approach encompassing all stages and stakeholders,” he said.

The ambassador was of the view that Pakistan had a lot of potential for olive production and it could earn foreign exchange by increasing the olive output and using it for commercial purposes.


Calling the quality of Italian olive the best in the world, he suggested that Pakistan could import olive from Italy. Olives are an integral part of the entire Mediterranean civilisation without which life and culture will be incomplete.

The envoy stressed that Italy had always supported Pakistan’s journey in the field and “we are happy to continue with the aim of developing a sustainable, modern and rich olive culture.”

He said it would not only provide quality edible oil for the people in Pakistan but would also help reduce the import bill. Rather, “we look forward to the times when Pakistan would be among the leading olive producing and exporting countries in the world”.

Talking to APP, Ciheam Bari International Olive Culture Project Coordinator Marco Marchetti said that there was a need to work more on the olive supply chain in Pakistan, as the lack of which could not reap the benefits.

He pointed out that the consumption of edible oil in Pakistan was 4.5 million tons, for which the market needed to introduce the best olive oil for human health.

Marchetti underscored the need for introducing technology, including creating awareness among farmers, for the promotion of olive oil culture. “There is a need to reduce the cost of production in the olive supply value chain with the acquisition of technology and to give opportunities to the local farmers to sell olive in the market at a good price,” he said.
“Olive culture has been around for thousands of years in Italy, where we have been associated with the Mediterranean civilisation and where olives have been cultivated for thousands of years.” Marchetti called on the organisations and institutions related to the local agriculture to pay special attention to the promotion of olives.

Qualified human resources, technical assistance, quality and safety standards, reference laboratories for oil certification and phytosanitary labs are very much needed in Pakistan to establish a full value chain of safe and highly nutritious tasty food that improves health dramatically. He emphasised that olive contributed to mitigating the impact of climate change as a smart tree against soil erosion and water consumption, inducing a low carbon footprint.

“These are added value benefits in Pakistan, which has the potential to be a world leader in olive production,” he said. The Italian technical assistance for Pakistan started 40 years ago with the adaptive research schemes to assess the viability of modernised cultivation of the crop (in the 1980s and 1990s).

It was followed by the launch of first significant olive crop investment (2012-15) through the Pakistan Italian Debt Swap Agreement, resulting in 2,000 hectares of plantation in the marginal and wastelands. In 2016, the olive cultivation was introduced in the Programme for Poverty Reduction, sponsored by the Italian government and executed by the Pakistan Poverty Alleviation Fund (PPAF), through which three oil extraction units were being established on a public-private partnership basis with the farming communities.

Recently, in March 2022, a key project called “Olive Culture Holistic and Multi-Professional Mechanism for Pakistani Olive Oil Value Chain” has been launched.

_Published in The Express Tribune, June 20th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

Gansu to transfer modern dryland farming techs to Pakistan


LANZHOU, June 22 (China Economic Net) - Gansu is to transfer modern Chinese agricultural science and




gwadarpro.pk





By Wang Xiaotong | China Economic Net Jun 22, 2022



LANZHOU, June 22 (China Economic Net) - Gansu is to transfer modern Chinese agricultural science and technology particularly applicable to arid and semi-arid regions to Pakistan, revealed at the memorandum of understanding (MoU) signing ceremony between Gansu Academy of Agricultural Sciences (GAAS), China and the Islamia University of Bahawalpur (IUB), Pakistan held online today. 






Gansu Academy of Agricultural Sciences (GAAS), China and the Islamia University of Bahawalpur (IUB), Pakistan sign an MoU to cooperate on modern agricultural technology transfer and talent exchange and training. [Photo provided by Ali Raza]

Sharing similarities in climate, crop types and environment, based on the MoU, the Chinese agricultural technologies of efficient use of water and fertilizer with drip irrigation under mulch, farmland water utilization and regulation with plastic-film mulching on dryland, green and high-yield planting of potatoes in semi-arid areas, breeding and quality control of virus-free seed potato, storage and cold chain logistics of fruit and vegetable, fruit germplasm resources in cold and arid regions, solar greenhouse and related vegetable culture, forage sorghum cultivation and feeding, high-yield cultivation of melon in semi-arid areas, breeding and release of crop new cultivars of wheat, potato, rape, flakes, minor, etc. in cold and arid regions, etc. will be transferred from GAAS to IUB in the near future, which are urgently needed by Pakistan at the current stage and are expected to give new impetus to Pakistan’s agricultural progress. 

Most notably, both parties agree to establish China-Pakistan Crop Research Center, focusing on high yield and high quality composite crops, to cooperate in research, demonstration, and promotion of variety selection, optimization of cultivation technology, plant protection, and agricultural mechanization. 

“GAAS scientific research achievements’ overseas development will support countries along the Belt and Road route like Pakistan to upgrade its agricultural sector. We’re looking forward to GAAS-IUB contribution to sustainable and high quality agricultural development of the two countries.” Dr. Ma Zhongming, GAAS President remarked.

“The collaboration between GAAS and IUB will benefit people of both countries. We believe the cooperation will further strengthen Pak-Sino friendship and exchanges between the two peoples, and promote sustainable development for our next generations,” Engr. Prof. Dr. Athar Mahboob, Vice Chancellor, IUB said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.
Rice exports: new heights​BR  
21 Jun, 2022

*Pakistan’s rice exports have made a fresh record this fiscal, reaching 4.5 million metric tons (MMT) during 11M-FY22. As per PBS, rice exports for fiscal year to date are up 33 percent over same period last year, despite a weak performance during May-22. With one more month to go, will exporters be able to cross the psychological barrier of 5MMT?*

The strong performance during the ongoing fiscal has primarily come on the back of coarse rice exports, which are anticipated to cross 4MMT by June end (up 35 percent over the previous year).

Pakistan’s previous coarse rice record stands at 3.75MMT for FY16, against export earnings of a little over $1.4 billion. Coarse rice earnings during 11M have already added $1.65 billion to export kitty, with forecast to safely reach $1.8 billion by year end.

Meanwhile, basmati exports during the year have failed to inspire even though exported volume during 11MFY22 is also up 23 percent over the previous year. Full year volume forecast of 0.75MMT will hardly feature among top-10 basmati export years, which averaged at 0.95MMT between FY03 – FY12. Similarly, basmati export earnings may remain shy of $0.7 billion by fiscal close.

If the trend continues as projected, basmati volume and value will be less than levels touched as recent as in FY20, the pandemic year.







This isdespite a hundred dollar per ton rise in basmati prices in the export market during May-22, which have also sent local prices in a frenzy. Super basmati (new) prices in local wholesale markets have risen by at least 20 percent in the last 45 days alone. It is unclear whether export demand has strengthened during June-22, or local prices have risen in response to news of lower basmati cultivation due to canal water shortage.

Either way, full year export earnings (for all varieties) will most certainly manage to bag $2.5 billion, of which as much as three-fourths supplied by coarse rice exports (coarse rice share in export volume stands at 85 percent).

Increasingly, Pakistan is establishing itself as a small but significant player in coarse rice exports (including hybrid rice), with its share in basmati export market diminishing to a little under 15 percent. On the other hand, local demand for basmati remains unsatiated, as over 80 percent of local production now goes towards domestic consumption. With Pakistan fast running out of irrigated acres to cultivate rice – while basmati prices in international market are tracking up along with a freefall in rupee value - a basmati price spiral in local market may soon become a distinct possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*major crops noted significant rebound during FY22. At 4.4 percent, the growth rate is highest in 17 years, and one of the few feathers in PTI’s cap. However, farming sector’s performance during the ongoing fiscal hardly masks its abysmal show over the last decade. In fact, the last 10 years (2013 – 22) could very well be dubbed the lost decade of Pakistan’s farming sector; at least the first since the 1960s.*

Remarkably, the credit for this abysmal show goes equally to both PML-N and PTI, both of which draw electoral support from country’s farming heartland: Punjab. Out of five major crops, the three most important: wheat, rice and cotton – recorded their slowest decade growth rate in productivity. The productivity improvements have been so embarrassing that the share of these three crops in the Important Crops Index fell from 80 percent under old base to a little under 65 percent under the rebased GDP.

The two crops that did perform well and marked major leaps in productivity – maize and sugarcane – now occupy an oversized 35.2 percent share in the Index of Important Crops – in turn helping to pull sectoral GDP growth rate out of the woods during FY22 (under the new base). Farming sector’s flagship crops – wheat, cotton, and rice –now represent a major drag on agricultural productivity. Consider that out of the gross 17.5 million hectares cultivated under 5 major crops, 82 percent of land is utilized by the former three, while maize and sugarcane occupy just 2.9 million hectares. Sadly, those hardly aware of farming sector’s dynamics regularly vilify the latter two crops for replacing the traditional acres that formerly cultivated cotton.





Yet, even maize – which is now the biggest star of Pakistan’s farming sector and growers’ new darling crop – saw decade average productivity growth rate slowdown from 8 percent per annum during 2003 – 2012 to 6.5 per annum during 2013 – 2022. For all its bad rap, sugarcane remains the only crop which recorded highest decade average growth rate since 60s, rising to 2.2 percent per annum from 1.3 percent during the preceding decade – marking its supremacy in the era of climate change.

Before those in the corridors of power make promotion of pulses and oilseeds the focus of policymaking for the next decade, it remains imperative that they first focus on improving productivity in traditional crops. Pakistan’s largest crop wheat - which occupies 9 million hectares every year – saw its slowest decade average growth rate of just 0.7 percent p.a. during the last 10 years. The country may very well be able to switch from cotton to cane or maize. But future of food security in a 230 million headstrong nation will remain perpetually insecure unless it prioritizes investment in cereal/grain productivity on war footing basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Pak-China can promote tea on commercial scale through joint ventures: Experts​By Fatima Javed 
Jun 24, 2022

ISLAMABAD, June 24 (Gwadar Pro) – According to experts, potential suitable sites and land for tea cultivation are located alongside China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Therefore, China has a big role to play in promoting tea on a commercial scale through joint ventures and technical and financial support.

China from the beginning has played a crucial role in tea promotion in Pakistan. With the technical and financial assistance of China, at Shinkiari in Mansehra, Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) established a tea estate of over 50 acres along with green and black tea processing units, but it is yet to be adopted by the private sector on a sustainable basis.
Tea plantation and processing have already proved successful in northern Pakistan. However, its commercialization under the market mechanism needs decision-makers’ attention.

The federal government has engaged private sector companies for experimentation and commercialization of tea. However, the pace and quantum of commercialization have been very slow.

According to the online data platform Observatory of Economic Complexity, Pakistan imported $646 million worth of tea in the fiscal year 2019-20, largely from Kenya.

This has listed Pakistan as the largest importer of the commodity in the world. In the 10 months of this fiscal year, tea imports have jumped by 9% to $532.4 million, compared with $580.5 million in the entire FY 2020-2021.

In view of the growing population and increasing consumption of tea in Pakistan, the government is working out a plan to commercialize tea cultivation for curtailing the import bill to this effect.

Talking to media, Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal said on Thursday that a huge chunk of foreign exchange is spent every year on importing tea in Pakistan. If local tea production is promoted, the country's import bill could be significantly reduced.

The minister visited National Tea & High Value Crops Research Institute (NTHRI) at Shinkiari, Abbottabad and had a briefing on tea cultivation, its processing and commercialization in Pakistan.

He said that Pakistan could not attract foreign direct investment in the tea industry despite huge domestic demand. Neither it is advanced in research & development on tea production.

Earlier in his tweet the planning minister mentioned that Pakistan is the largest importer of tea in the world, racking up an import bill of whopping $589.8 million in 2020 alone.

Tea has emerged as a major import commodity and is draining huge foreign exchange every year. Local tea production is fast becoming a matter of urgency as domestic consumption of tea will increase by another 10% in the next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Gansu to transfer modern dryland farming techs to Pakistan​By Wang Xiaotong | China Economic Net
Jun 22, 2022

LANZHOU, June 22 (China Economic Net) - Gansu is to transfer modern Chinese agricultural science and technology particularly applicable to arid and semi-arid regions to Pakistan, revealed at the memorandum of understanding (MoU) signing ceremony between Gansu Academy of Agricultural Sciences (GAAS), China and the Islamia University of Bahawalpur (IUB), Pakistan held online today. 

Gansu Academy of Agricultural Sciences (GAAS), China and the Islamia University of Bahawalpur (IUB), Pakistan sign an MoU to cooperate on modern agricultural technology transfer and talent exchange and training. [Photo provided by Ali Raza]

Sharing similarities in climate, crop types and environment, based on the MoU, the Chinese agricultural technologies of efficient use of water and fertilizer with drip irrigation under mulch, farmland water utilization and regulation with plastic-film mulching on dryland, green and high-yield planting of potatoes in semi-arid areas, breeding and quality control of virus-free seed potato, storage and cold chain logistics of fruit and vegetable, fruit germplasm resources in cold and arid regions, solar greenhouse and related vegetable culture, forage sorghum cultivation and feeding, high-yield cultivation of melon in semi-arid areas, breeding and release of crop new cultivars of wheat, potato, rape, flakes, minor, etc. in cold and arid regions, etc. will be transferred from GAAS to IUB in the near future, which are urgently needed by Pakistan at the current stage and are expected to give new impetus to Pakistan’s agricultural progress. 

Most notably, both parties agree to establish China-Pakistan Crop Research Center, focusing on high yield and high quality composite crops, to cooperate in research, demonstration, and promotion of variety selection, optimization of cultivation technology, plant protection, and agricultural mechanization. 

“GAAS scientific research achievements’ overseas development will support countries along the Belt and Road route like Pakistan to upgrade its agricultural sector. We’re looking forward to GAAS-IUB contribution to sustainable and high quality agricultural development of the two countries.” Dr. Ma Zhongming, GAAS President remarked.

“The collaboration between GAAS and IUB will benefit people of both countries. We believe the cooperation will further strengthen Pak-Sino friendship and exchanges between the two peoples, and promote sustainable development for our next generations,” Engr. Prof. Dr. Athar Mahboob, Vice Chancellor, IUB said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Pakistan’s dried fruits have a huge market in China​By Mariam Raheem 

SHANGHAI, May 17 (Gwadar Pro) - To tap the numerous potential of Pakistan’s dried fruits export, the Consulate General of Pakistan in Shanghai in collaboration with the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan, held a webinar today on the export of dried fruits and nuts from Pakistan to China.

On the occasion, Mr. Hussain Haider, Consul General of Pakistan in Shanghai, highlighted that exports of nuts and dried fruits from Pakistan to China reached $65 million in 2021, a surge from $8 million in 2020, which shows great potential for Pakistan’s dried fruits export to China. “Pakistan has a strong agricultural foundation and quality dried fruits. Under the second phase of China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement, Pakistan exports dried fruits to China with zero tariffs, which is of great benefit to Pakistan.”

The CG further mentioned that “Chinese snack food is a rapidly expanding market and snacks with high nutrition are becoming more popular. Preference for small packages is growing and online purchase is becoming the prevailing mode of purchase. By catering to the needs of the Chinese market, Pakistani dried fruits companies can seize business opportunities.”

More than 20 related companies from China and Pakistan attended the webinar. Pakistani enterprises propose to simplify road transport procedures, increase transport channels and reduce transportation costs. 

The ongoing epidemic in Shanghai has made people pay more and more attention to food and realize the importance of nutritious food that can improve immunity and can be preserved for a long time. Chinese trade, logistics, and e-commerce enterprises present believe that Pakistan’s export of dried fruits to China has a bright future, and they are willing to display quality Pakistani dried fruit products through exhibitions and other channels to expand its popularity in China.

Pakistan exported oilseeds, nuts, and kernels worth $185.2 million during the first ten months (July-April) of the current fiscal year against the exports of $84.6 million during the same period of the last fiscal year, showing an increase of 118.93 percent, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS). In terms of quantity, the exports of oilseeds, nuts, and kernels also increased by 76.06 percent, going up from 77,415 MT to 136,294 MT, according to the data.

China has become Pakistan’s largest trading partner for years. In the first four months of 2022, China imported a total of 2.819 million tons of dried and fresh melons and nuts, an increase of 12.9 percent over the same period last year..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Competing crops: productivity versus profitability?​BR Research 
01 Jul, 2022

*Kharif crops sowing season for marketing year 2022-23 is now in full swing, with higher target output fixed for all major cash crops. Raising output across crops that otherwise compete for farmer’s interest means consistent improvement in productivity. Unfortunately, higher prices for nearly all major inputs – from urea and phosphate to diesel and pesticides – means maintaining growth in productivity may pose a significant challenge in the ongoing season.*

Thus, crops that will succeed to raise output will most likely be those that wrangle a share in acreage from substitutes. Naturally, like all profit-maximizing enterprises, farmers must also base their crop selection on the principles of return on investment; selecting crops that hit the optimal balance between required initial capital, risk aversion to adverse conditions such as extreme weather, and market pricing.

Cursory analysis indicates that cotton crop is finally back in business this year. According to average cost of production data published by Punjab government, cotton crop may offer return of upwards 50 percent in the ongoing season if prices maintain their recent trajectory. Globally, cotton prices have shot up and are at their highest levels since H1-CY11, with forecasts indicating that world prices may not climb down any time soon.

In fact, even if cotton prices were to fall by 20 percent between now and harvest period, cotton crop may offer higher per unit profitability compared to all other competing crops including maize, basmati rice, and sugarcane. Yet, initial surveys suggest the crop is struggling to make significant inroads, with best case forecast of no more than 10 percent rise in acreage on national basis.







Why? Because farmer profitability is determined not by profit per unit of output but per unit of land employed. Although cotton prices have escalated significantly compared to cost (when measured in weight), land is available in finite quantum. And despite significantly higher per unit prices, the difference in yield per unit of land is so stark between cotton and competing crops that farmers may choose to prefer substitutes due to their significantly higher yields. It must be emphasized that according to Gov Punjab, average cost of production at Rs80,000 per acre is similar for most competing crops, yet cotton is still losing out by a wide margin.

Consider that over the last ten years, average yield of cotton crop in Punjab province has declined by nearly 10 percent. Compare this to maize crop – whose per unit production cost is fast catching up with market prices – but managed to maintain its share due to 45 percent rise in average yield. Similarly, average sugarcane yield in the province rose by 24 percent over the last decade, partly explaining why the two crops have managed to give cotton a run for its money during that period.

Of course, productivity improvements alone cannot explain the full picture. Consider that while yield enhancement of basmati rice has been very stunted, significant profit margins helped retain farmers’ interest.

Pricing alone it seems cannot be sufficient in converting farmers over. While it is true that the margin offered by cotton crop may be lucrative enough to attract some growers, until the productivity challenge is resolved, restoring the past glory of cotton crop will remain a distant dream. Meanwhile, farmers who have managed to turn to substitute crops have earned handsome profits in recent years. That should bring policymakers some solace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Pakistan's sesame seed export to China grew by 47 percent on a year-on-year basis in the first five months of the current year 2022, reaching $50.32 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Looming food insecurity poses threat in South Asia including Pakistan​APP
Jul 12, 2022

Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry’s United Business Group (UBG) Chairman Shahzad Ali Malik Saturday said that the looming food insecurity hovering in and around the region has posed an impending threat to all under developed countries especially South Asia including Pakistan.

Speaking at a penal discussion on “Ramification of food Insecurity in Pakistan”; held here under the aegis of the UBG, Shahzad Ali Malik, Sitar-I-Imtiaz former President Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry quoting the world food programme, said recently Pakistan’s double digit food price inflation, along with dwindling income, has left more Pakistanis food insecure.

He said a sizeable number of Pakistanis are food insecure of which 18 percent confronted with acute food insecurity. He said 20 percent of population in Pakistan is undernourished and 44 percent children under five year are stunted.

He said in recent years, Pakistan has produced more food that its population consumes and has been a major producer of wheat and rice.

However, the poor segment of the society and most vulnerable people in country can not afford a sufficient and nutritious diet despite the overall growth in food production.

Shahzad Ali Malik said primarily this is due to limited economic access to the poorest especially women lacking an adequate and diverse diet.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
With rains, crop outlook improves​Rainfall provides required water to kick-start sowing of major Kharif crops


Salman Siddiqu
July 10, 2022






Pakistan produces rice and sugar in surplus quantity, which is more than the domestic requirement. 
*
KARACHI: *The widespread monsoon rains have improved the outlook for major summer (Kharif) crops as water has become available for plantations.

The recent rainfall has provided the required water to kick-start the sowing of major Kharif crops including cotton, paddy (raw rice), sugarcane and maize, which were delayed earlier by almost a month because of water scarcity.

“There was 40% less water available for the Kharif season (during May-June 2022),” an official of the Ministry of National Food Security and Research said while talking to The Express Tribune on Saturday.

The high-powered Federal Committee on Agriculture (FCA) said on March 31, 2022 “for the Kharif year 2022, the water availability in canals head will be 65.84 million acre feet (MAF) against last year’s 65.08 MAF”.

“Cotton production is expected to improve to 9.5-10 million bales (one bale weighs 170 kg) in the wake of ongoing rainfall in cotton belts in Punjab and Sindh,” said Pakistan Central Cotton Committee Vice President Dr Muhammad Ali Talpur.

“Cotton production will remain high, as farmers have improved crop management in the backdrop of higher prices in the domestic (and international) market.”

However, the output will remain lower by 5-10% compared to the initial production target of 10.5 million bales of cotton due to sowing over less-than-targeted area across the country.

Farmers have started the first round of picking seed cotton – raw cotton containing seed and lint – in southern Sindh. They are yet to harvest the crop in northern Sindh and Punjab.

“Low water availability, however, has delayed the second round of cotton production,” said Sindh Abadgar Board Vice President Syed Mahmood Nawaz Shah last week.

Cotton is a water-sensitive crop, which may be damaged in heavy showers. “The cr
op cannot survive if the rain water stands in the fields for over 24 to 48 hours,” Talpur said.
However, the paddy and sugarcane crops are water resilient. They have the ability to survive in slightly heavy rainfall. Besides, the paddy can be cultivated despite the recent delay, unlike cotton which could not be sown if it has not rained.

Pakistan produces rice and sugar in surplus quantity, which is more than the domestic requirement. “It produced 9.8 million tons of rice and 7.8 million tons of sugar against the domestic demand for 6.2 million tons for the sweetener last year,” Talpur said.

More rains cannot be ruled out in the middle of the monsoon season. “July (historically) remains a tough month for farmers from the raining point of view,” said Pakistan Metrological Department in its recent forecast.

“The area weighted normal rainfall in Pakistan during July-September is 140.8 mm,” it said on July 4.

In March, the FCA held detailed deliberations on the production targets for the essential Kharif crops of 2022-23 and decided to fix the cotton production target at 11 million bales from an area of 2.5 million hectares.

It fixed the rice production target at 8.6 million tons from plantatiosn over an area of 3.1 million hectares.

The committee fixed the sugarcane production target (2022-23) at 78.6 million tons over an area of 1.2 million hectares. Targets for other crops such as maize, moong, mash and chilli were also fixed.

The meteorological department said that overall normal rainfall was likely to occur all over the country, the FCA told the Ministry of National Food Security and Research.

“Sindh and Kashmir are likely to receive slightly above normal (+10%) rainfall during August and September. The area weighted normal rainfall in Pakistan during July-September is expected to be 140.8mm.”

Sindh Abadgar Board’s Shah said there was a notable delay in the sowing of major summer (Kharif) crops including paddy (rice) and cotton due to the unavailability of water
in June.

However, a large section of farmers prepared the land in June for sowing the crops on hopes of water supply soon.

“Paddy can be sown despite a notable delay, unlike cotton which cannot be planted if the sowing time has passed,” he said.

FCA was informed that rice and maize seeds would be available as per requirement.

A representative of the State Bank of Pakistan said the allocation of institutional credit for agriculture had substantially increased to Rs1,700 billion in 2021-22 and the disbursement up to January 2022 was Rs740.3 billion, which was 43.5% of the annual target of Rs1,700 billion and was 3.4% higher than the disbursement of Rs715.6 billion during
last year.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 10th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Chinese techs expected to raise Pakistan tomato production​China Economic Net

XIANYANG, July. 12 (China Economic Net)- "Compared with wheat, cotton, rapeseed or beans, tomatoes require more fertilizers. Nitrogen, phosphorus and potash fertilizer are all essential.

Besides, zinc, boron and other micronutrients can make it grow better. This means that farmers have to spend more to grow it. However, in recent years, the price of tomatoes in Pakistan has fluctuated very frequently, which is beyond our control. If the price fluctuates too much, the low price will cause farmers to suffer great losses, which greatly affects their enthusiasm, and in turn leads to a subsequent drop in production. 

Generally speaking, in Punjab, the largest tomato-producing region, April to May marks the start of the tomato high season. But this year, I’m not sure about that," noted Dr Syed Ahmad, Principal Scientist of Vegetable Research Institute, Faisalabad in an exclusive interview with China Economic Net.






Tomatoes growing in greenhouses in Pakistan [Photo provided to CEN]

Dr Nadar K, Senior Scientific Officer at the National Agricultural Research Centre (NARC), indicated that in Pakistan, tomatoes have a total annual production of around 529,600 tonnes and an average yield of 9.2 tonnes per hectare.

The downward trend in the prices of tomatoes, which are an indispensable part of most of dishes in the country, has been seen in Sindh province since early January. Muzzammil Aslam, Spokesperson to Finance Minister, also noted on January that the price of tomato has fallen to Rs35 at retail in Karachi, the biggest consumer center of the country.

So, what caused it? Reasons for the inequalities are complex. “Although it is the farmers’ decision on what and how much to plant, but at the government decision-making level, we lack an institution, or a system, to provide farmers with policy guidance on a macro level, so as to avoid blindly planting or abandoning a certain crop, which lead to yield fluctuation,” Dr Ahmad emphasized. If farmers don’t get good returns after a year of hard work, they would be disappointed and cut back on planting, and Pakistan has to import a lot of tomatoes, which are a must in most of the country's daily dishes.







A local farmer tending tomatoes in a greenhouse [Photo provided to CEN]

In addition, the lack of advanced agricultural technology is also a key factor affecting the tomato production in Pakistan. “Growing tomatoes on ordinary land is affordable for most farmers. But if you use hydroponics or soilless cultivation, it will add a lot of cost,” Dr Ahmad told CEN. If a reasonably priced hydroponics or soilless culture technology can be introduced into Pakistan to guarantee the input-output ratio of farmers, he believes that this will be an excellent cooperation opportunity.

“At present, there are 13 varieties of tomatoes planted in our industrial park, of which TOMIMARU and DRC564 have the highest yields, with the yield per square meter reaching 40 kg and 60 kg respectively. 

In addition, they have beautiful fruit shape, long storage life, and strong resistance to diseases and insect pests,” Zhang Lin, the head of Shaanxi Yangling Aoda Modern Agricultural Technology Co., Ltd., mentioned while interviewing CEN, “In order to promote the development of the park to a higher level, we will actively consider launching international cooperation plans such as talent export, technical cooperation and exchanges with other countries especially countries along the Belt and Road.”














The greenhouse of Shaanxi Yangling Aoda Modern Agricultural Technology Co., Ltd. [Photo provided to CEN]

According to Zhang, Pakistan is facing problems such as lagging agricultural modernization, low level of mechanization, and confusing use of fertilizers and pesticides, all of which China has also encountered before. 

Promotion of soilless cultivation, improvement of shed facilities, selection of excellent varieties and strengthening of water and fertilizer integration, each link of facility agriculture is closely related to the yield and quality.

“Nowadays, our greenhouses are equipped with facilities such as sunshades, heat preservation curtains, heating pipes, high-pressure sprays, circulating fans, temperature and humidity sensors, and irrigation systems to jointly regulate the planting environment in the park,” Zhang analyzed that Yangling is located in the arid and semi-arid areas of northwestern China, which also face water shortages like Pakistan. In response to this problem, the park adopts a combination of groundwater and tap water irrigation, collecting groundwater and also designing a 3,000-cubic-meter reservoir to collect rainwater and purify it as an irrigation reserve.







Tomatoes growing in a greenhouse with water and fertilizer integration technology [Photo provided to CEN]

As for another major factor limiting tomato production in Pakistan, pests and diseases, Dr Ahmad also pointed out that late blight and tomato virus disease can cause severe reduction in production, while main pests such as cotton bollworm and leaf miner can cause great harm to leaves, flowers and fruits in the growing period. In this regard, Zhang introduced a combination of physical and chemical control measures, focusing on prevention. 

At the same time, in order to avoid affecting soil quality, the use of various chemical fertilizers and pesticides should be minimized, and key prevention should be carried out in the early stage of pests and diseases based on previous planting experience and climatic conditions. In case of pests and diseases the combination of drug spraying and fumigation is relatively efficient.

“When it comes to cooperation, to my point of view, tomato value-added products must be our top priority. If Chinese and Pakistani investors can cooperate in the field of value-added products, in our major tomato-producing areas such as Punjab, tomatoes will be sold in large quantities during the peak period, which will inevitably lead to a drop in prices. 

At this time, if tomatoes can be purchased at a reasonable price and processed into by-products, farmers will not suffer losses,” Dr Ahmad suggested, “In addition, in terms of germplasm resources and technology introduction, it is also necessary for us to cooperate to bring all-round industrial upgrading to Pakistan's tomato industry.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Jaggery exporters demand withdrawal of ban​Traders argue export of commodity will not cause sugar shortage

Our Correspondent
July 13, 2022






*
KARACHI: *Traders have asked the sugar commissioner and Sugar Advisory Board members to recommend the lifting of ban on jaggery (gur) export in an upcoming meeting slated for July 20 as millers claim the country has produced surplus sugar. 

The Small and Medium Enterprises Development Authority (Smeda) has already recommended to the Ministry of Commerce to permit the export of jaggery. The federal government imposed the ban on jiggery export as sugar was being smuggled out of the country under the garb of jaggery shipments to Afghanistan.

“Jaggery is produced on a very small scale in Pakistan without the help of modern technology,” said Pakistan Businesses Forum (PBF) Vice President Ahmad Jawad. “On the contrary, jaggery is produced in India by the automated efficient plants and small sugar plants. Until we put proper processes in place with pure organic procedures, it will be difficult to increase exports,” he pointed out. 

Talking to The Express Tribune, Union of Small and Medium Enterprises (Unisame) President Zulfikar Thaver claimed that the commerce ministry had acknowledged that the restriction on jaggery export was unintentional, which came into effect when the country faced shortage of sugar. He pointed out that sugarcane production stood at around 80 million tons while only about 8,000 tons of jaggery could be exported, which was not a big quantity and the two commodities had no comparison.

Hussain Ali Ratnani, a leading exporter of commodities, argued that jaggery was not a medicine or a staple food and export of 10,000 tons would not affect the domestic market. However, sugar is in surplus now and the government is considering allowing its export to fetch foreign exchange. 

The Unisame president stressed that the government should not be influenced by the sugar mafia and it should allow the export of jaggery. “Export of gur needs to be based on merit irrespective of the surplus or scarcity of sugar,” he remarked. 

The Lahore High Court has already passed an order, saying no provincial or federal government will create any impediment in the production of jaggery and raw sugar. Jawad pointed out that the sugarcane harvested in Peshawar-MardanCharsadda valley was diverted for commercial jaggery production and no sugarcane was available for crushing.

“We don’t have the technology to make our gur an attractive item in the market,” he said, adding that farmers needed equipment for making proper cubes as well as suitable packaging material. On the request of millers for the export of surplus sugar, the PBF official was of the view that there was no harm if the surplus sweetener was exported, which would facilitate the millers in making timely payments to sugarcane farmers. 

He, however, did not foresee a bumper crop in the upcoming harvesting of sugarcane because of a severe heat wave in the past two months and the drying of canals. “We hope the ongoing spell of rains may help to improve production.” “There is regular demand for gur from the Gulf, Middle Eastern and European countries,”
Thaver said, adding that India and China were exporting the commodity and earning handsome foreign exchange while Pakistan’s ministry was still mulling over it. “Gur comprises just 0.1% of the sugar production of 8 million tons per annum, so there is no comparison at all,” he remarked. 

Apart from that, “the price of jaggery is higher than the sugar rate, so there won’t be any effect”. Earlier, only 8,330 tons of jaggery was exported and if its export is allowed again, it is expected that about 10,000 tons will be shipped. “It’s a very small quantity as compared to 8 million tons of sugar production; there is no justification for stopping gur export.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
World Bank approves $200mn for Pakistan’s agricultural sector​

Funding to be used to support transforming agricultural sector by adopting climate-smart technologies to improve water-use efficiency, build resilience to extreme weather events and increase the incomes of small farmers
BR 
16 Jul, 2022







*The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors on Saturday approved $200 million in financing for Pakistan's agricultural sector.*

The funding will be used to support transforming the country’s agricultural sector by adopting climate-smart technologies to improve water-use efficiency, build resilience to extreme weather events and increase the incomes of small farmers, said the World Bank in a statement.

“The agricultural sector in Punjab is central to Pakistan’s economy and food security as it accounts for 73% of the country’s total food production,” said the lender.

The World Bank added that the Punjab Resilient and Inclusive Agriculture Transformation Project (PRIAT) will increase agricultural productivity through efficient and equitable access to water for small farms. The programme will support farmers at the community and household levels to adopt climate-smart farming practices and technologies, said World Bank which will improve crop yields and conserve water resources in Punjab.

“In recent years Pakistan’s agriculture sector has suffered from losses in crop yields and livestock, damage to irrigation infrastructure, and food shortages due to climate change, particularly severe droughts in the Punjab province,” said Najy Benhassine, World Bank Country Director for Pakistan.

“This project aligns with the Punjab Agriculture Policy 2018, which promotes massive expansion of water conservation efforts, enhancing sustainability and resilience in the wake of climate change, and private sector participation to help boost the productivity of the sector.”

PRIAT will support farmers implement innovative, climate-smart technologies to help the Punjab government achieve economies of scale to transform the agricultural sector. The project will engage the private sector in sourcing appropriate technologies and providing training tailored for water user associations and individual households to improve water conservation practices and agriculture productivity.

“The agriculture sector has a huge opportunity to both build climate resilience and improves economic conditions by generating access to domestic and international markets,” said Guo Li, Task Team Leader for the project. “PRIAT will help accelerate the government’s efforts to transform the agri-food system through market-oriented production activities that add value, increase competitiveness and generate higher incomes for farmers.”

World Bank informed that the project will benefit about 190,000 small, family-owned farms and 1.4 million acres of irrigated land in rural communities in the province. “It will also provide training to small- and medium-sized farm owners on water conservation and more sustainable, climate-resilient agricultural practices, including for women,” it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khail007

PAKISTAN’S UNTAPPED INDUSTRY​*It is believed that grafting wild olives can most likely enable generations to reap its dividends for centuries*

BY *FAWAD ALI *|

   
PUBLISHED JULY 24, 2022
*KARACHI:*
Despite having the potential, resources, and capability to become self-sustainable in production of edible oil, Pakistan spends over $4 billion ever year to import this product.
With suitable climate, soil and air for plant that could produce different kinds of oil seeds like sunflower, olive and canola, the country’s production is less than 27 per cent due to decades of negligence. Mountainous areas as well as the plains in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan and Punjab provinces are good especially for olive plantation. However, decades of negligence by the government, as well as lack of expertise and facilities are stopping the industry from becoming sustainable.
There are an estimated 70 million wild olive trees in the mountains of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa including its merged districts. People mostly cut them to feed their cattle and cook food. They are unaware of the tree’s economic potential and its importance for the environment. Deforestation is taking a toll on the ecosystem in the area, leading to land degradation, soil erosion, and ultimately, unemployment.
With the second highest rate of deforestation in Asia, according to the World Wildlife Fund, Pakistan is losing its ability to absorb carbon from the atmosphere. Incessant large-scale deforestation is causing prolong droughts, rising heatwaves, erratic rain patterns and sudden flash floods. These devastating impacts are outpacing Pakistan’s efforts to deal with climate change.
Experts say protecting forests from deforestation requires people to save existing ecosystems and plant more, since this could help bolster the livelihoods of communities where they grow. Grafting millions of wild olive trees, which entails joining the upper part of plants so they grow together, is an agricultural technique that requires little effort but could produce major dividends.
*Pakistan deforestation*
Pakistan is fast losing its forests cover. In 2010, it had 648kha of tree cover, extending over 0.74% of its land area. It lost 63.2ha of tree cover, equivalent to 23.5kt of CO2 emissions in 2021, according to a Global Watch report. Forests fires have reduced KP’s green cover further. According to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Forest Department, 14,300 acres of forests were burnt from recent fires in the province.
To offset this destruction, experts urge people in Pakistan to consider grafting to generate money from these trees. “This will not only save our forests from being cut down, but provide a sustainable food chain, create jobs for hundreds of thousands of people and reduce dependence on oil imports,” said Dr Abdur Rahman, Project Director at the Agriculture Research Center, Tarnab Peshawar.
The research center estimates that there are over 50 million wild olive trees in Malakand division alone, which if grafted, could help Pakistan generate millions of dollars. Pakistan ranks among the top five edible oil importing countries, despite having the potential to produce its own product. According to the Bank of Pakistan’s data, Pakistan spent $4 billion during the 2021 importing edible oil. Pakistan imports 75 percent of its edible oil to meet the country’s demand, of which 94 percent is palm oil, most of it coming from Malaysia.
Pakistan also imports 2.2 million tons of oil seeds every year. Rahman said edible oil seed production is disappointingly low. “Our oil seed production is less than 27 percent.” Pakistan imports canola, sunflower, soybean and olive oil. Canola oil is imported from Canada and Australia, sunflower oil from Ukraine and Russia, and soybean oil from the United States and Argentina.
The government launched a ‘Green Revolution’ in 1960s to increase grain production to meet food demands of the growing population and make the country self-sufficient. It introduced modern techniques, seeds, fertilisers and seeds. As a result, the country’s wheat production increased by 25 percent between 1961-69. To promote olive cultivation on a commercial scale, the government set olive farms in Shinkairi, Abbottabad, Mansehra and Malakand division.
Currently, the Federal and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa governments are focusing on the promotion of cultivation of olive plants at the commercial scale. The federal government has distributed over 70,000 olive plants among farmers. However, lack of facilities, poverty and urbanization and lack of awareness regarding the importance of forests is making it hard for these programs to take off.
*Hurdles for farmers*
“People chop and use wild olive as fodder for animals and fuelwood at homes because this is the only option they have,” said Engr Fida, a resident of Maidan area in the Dir Lower district. He said people have no option but to cut them -- they can’t afford the costly cylinder to refill fuel every few days. Without these crops he said they also can’t arrange fodder for their cattle, which is a lifeline for many.
According to World Wildlife Fund, Pakistan has 4.54 million hectares of land with forest cover, which is well below the recommended threshold of 25 percent. Pakistan loses 0.2 to 0.5 percent of its forests every year, which it is losing sources to store greenhouse gases from the environment. In a report by Justice Jawad Hasan of the Lahore High Court, citing the National Environmental Information System, found that forest cover had reduced from 3.59 million hectares to 3.32 million hectares.
The massive deforestation due to highest rate of deforestation, unplanned urban sprawl, lack of facilities and negligence on part of policy makers has rendered Pakistan vulnerable to climate change.
The German Watch has ranked Pakistan among top ten countries globally most affected by climate change in last 20 years. In its report 2020 report, Climate Risk Index, found that Pakistan has suffered massive economic losses and witnessed extreme weather, floods, droughts and heatwaves since 1999.
An assessment from the Asian Development Bank found the socio-economic costs of environmental degradation is $7 to $14 billion per year. Keeping in view the worsening climate, rising levels of greenhouse gases, droughts, heatwaves and sudden rains inflicting unprecedented damage to infrastructure, experts call for adopting environment-friendly steps and strategies.
“We should save our forests from deforestation [and] plant trees with highest carbon sequestration control warming,” said Professor Dr Hizbullah Khan from the Department of Environmental Sciences, University of Peshawar. He lamented that government and residents are resorting to planting non-native trees in an attempt to recover the greenery that has been lost. These strategies are doing more harm to the environment then what the government had expected.
Dr Haroon Khan, head of the Climate Change Cell, at Agriculture University Peshawar, said people were planting Eucalyptus trees, which are not only lowering groundwater levels but rendering the mountains dry. “This is a non-native tree that is taking a toll on local flora and fauna. It doesn’t allow other plants to grow due to which native trees that were panacea to deteriorating environmental have almost lost,” he said.
*Industry potential*
Wild olives are found in Swat, Dir Upper, Dir Lower, Shangla, Bajauar, North and South Waziristan, Kurram, Abbottabad, Mansehra and parts of Chitral. “It has great potential, that not only rid the province of unemployment but provide quality olive oil at cheap rate apart from reducing import bill,” said Israr Khan, a resident of Talash area of Dir Lower district. Khan has learned grafting techniques under a programme financed by the Pakistan Oil Seed Development Board and has grafted over 0.4 million wild olives so far in his hometown.
Aware of the opportunities the olive industry can offer, he said broken dry wood can be used for small industry like toymaking and can generate millions. He said he is aware of the challenges grafting entail; it takes three to four years for an olive plant to start giving fruits and most farmers are poor who cannot wait so long. However, if this industry can save over four billion dollars annually in imports, spending a few billion rupees to provide facilities and assistance to protect wild olive forests by grafting would be worth it for Pakistan, he said.
Khan is optimistic about the growth and transformation of the sector. He believes it has the potential to provide jobs to thousands of poverty-stricken farmers if they can set up olive nurseries and learn to graft. In the meantime, processing and packing plants can be set up. The government is already targeting culturable waste lands, said Rahman, and so far they have planted quality olive seeds on 11,000 hectares of land. The target for the project is 1.2 million trees and the government has identified 10.17 million hectares of waste land to use for cultivation.
“We do not encourage planting olive on fertile land and in areas where water in is abundance,” Rahman said. Land that is marginal and unable to grow wheat is preferred for olive plantation. “As many as 134 trees are planted on one acre of land that give around two tons of seeds from which 200 to 300 litres of high-quality oil can be extracted.”
The federal government has also installed a processing plant at different parts of KP to facilitate farmers at the center in Peshawar. Plants are also being set up privately in Malakand division. Plants are being imported from Italy and Spain which also providing technical assistance to promote plantation and grafting of olives.
“Olive trees requires less water, care and with highest carbon sequestration ratio,” said Said Ahmad, Chief Planning Officer, Agricultural Department. Keeping in view potential of the country, the International Olive Council has recently granted full membership to Pakistan. If these 70 million wild olives are grafted, the whole nation will harvest its dividends for centuries.

_Fawad Ali is a freelance writer. All information and facts provided are the sole responsibility of the writer._









Pakistan’s Untapped Industry | The Express Tribune


It is believed that grafting wild olives can most likely enable generations to reap its dividends for centuries




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Super seeds help boost Pakistan’s rice exports​




July 27, 2022





*
LAHORE: *Pakistan’s rice exports grew 23% in fiscal year 2021-22 and reached $2.511 billion compared with $2.041 billion in fiscal year 2020-21.

As per Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS), Pakistan exported 4.877 million tonnes of rice in FY22 against 3.684 million tonnes in FY21, recording a growth of 32.35%.
Over the past couple of years, areas under rice cultivation have been on the rise.

According to the Economic Survey of Pakistan (2021-22), the crop was sown on 3,537 thousand hectares, showing an increase of 6.1% against 3,335 thousand hectares last year.

The record high output of rice stood at 9.323 million tonnes during 2021-22, higher by 10.7% than previous year’s production of 8.420 million tonnes.

In addition to the increase in acreage, the increase in rice production is another important factor contributing to the surge in Pakistan’s rice exports.

The renewal of good varieties and the use of advanced technology are essential factors for achieving high yields. Hybrid rice from China has replaced some backward local varieties.

Longping South Asia Seed R&D Centre has bred high-yield varieties with strong stress resistance in Pakistan.

Pakistan Hi-Tech Hybrid Seed Association (PHHSA) Chairman Shahzad Ali Malik maintained that the regular use of hi-tech hybrid seeds in agriculture can contribute a lot to achieving an ambitious $35 billion export target with the slogan of “Grow More, Export More”.

R&D Centre Chief Scientist Long Chunjiu said in a recent interview that Pakistan has a great potential for rice export, in which hybrid rice seeds can play a critical role.
Pakistan’s rice export to China in the first six months of this year was worth around $345 million, compared with $258 million in the same period of last year, according to the General Administration of Customs of China (GACC).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Federal Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiatives Ahsan Iqbal presided over the meeting to review the progress made in preparation for the 11th JCC meeting expected to be convened next month.

The meeting discussed projects in the agriculture and socio-economic sector for the forthcoming 11th JCC meeting.

In the agricultural sector, it was underlined that China’s expanding agricultural market provides significant potential for Pakistani exports. Modernization and mechanization of agriculture in Pakistan should be carried out in the context of the CPEC, as well as other measures to enable agricultural development and tap into the Chinese market for the mutual benefit of the two countries.

Foot-and-Mouth Disease (FMD) of animals and quarantine issues were explicitly emphasized as important hurdles in meat export to China by a representative from the Ministry of National Food Security, who informed the chair that they are being addressed on priority with Chinese assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Sugar production expected to increase by 15-20 lac tonnes:​






*Lahore: FBR has predicted an increase of 15-20 lac tonnes in sugar production in the coming crushing season citing better growth of sugarcane crop due to monsoon rains, ARY News reported. *

A Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) spokesperson said on Thursday that the country would have 12 lac tonnes of sugar at the start of the next crushing season. Sugar mills produced a total of 12 lac tonnes of excess sugar in the last season, they added.

FBR said that the monsoon rains have caused a growth of 10 % in the sugarcane crops this season, which will result in increased sugar production. People will have to bear the burden of the excess production if the government does not export the sugar, they added.
The spokesperson added that $1 billion could have been earned if the government had not decided to ban sugar export.

On July 30, the federal government retained the export ban on sugar despite having a surplus stock of 1.2 million tons.

After lifting the export ban on sugar, the government could formulate a strategy to export the surplus stocks in phases to inject over $1 billion into the national exchequer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Plan to incentivise farmers for olive cultivation​ Rasheed Khalid
The News
August 06, 2022
*
Islamabad *: Dr. Muhammad Tariq, Project Director, Olive Promotion Cultivation on Commercial Scale in Pakistan, Ministry of Food Security and Research. has said that Pakistan spends $4 b per annum on the import of edible oil and oilseeds every year which can be reduced by cultivating olive on 4 million hectares of uncultivated land in the country that is suitable for olive production and where water can be explored.

In an interview with this correspondent, Dr. Tariq said that pruning in December and using fungicides and insecticide sprays in February are very crucial to getting better yield from olive plants. Drip irrigation helps in getting optimum production from the cultivated land. It would reduce 25 % of our olive oil imports, rather we may be able to export our olive products to the world.

The scope of olive plants can be increased as its leaves will be used in producing organic dyes for colouring food as well as leather industry thereby checking the pollution generated by tanneries. The residue obtained after extracting oil from olive fruits is rich biomass for agriculture or can serve as feeds for poultry and livestock. Oil cultivation will also stop soil erosion.

Dr. Tariq enumerated other offshoots including jobs for the people, especially in tribal areas. We can have factories producing olive pickle, olive tea, and other nutraceutical products used in cosmetics, he continued.

He revealed that NARC provides olive oil extraction services to clients with a minimum of 20 kg of fruit free of cost. There are 28 oil extraction machines of different capacities in Pakistan in the public sector while 2 units are operating in the private sector in Punjab and Balochistan.

He said in the Phase II programme, training in value-added products will be provided to develop cottage industry in rural areas. Olive has no competition with any crop as we are developing it on uncultivated land. He said the country has millions of wild olive trees we call Kahu and we have planned to graft 5 m Kahu trees this year.

In the next three years, Dr. Tariq, said we intend to plant olive saplings on 75,000 acres. Four to eight most widely adopted registered varieties in the world depending upon availability will be distributed to farmers free of cost. Different varieties should be planted for cross-pollination in every field which is essential for better yield and production, he added.

Pre- and post-harvest kits and fruit processing units will be provided to farmers on a matching grant basis, he said adding that our next target will be establishing reference laboratories to certify olive oil for export or local sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Bamboo is unique Chinese solution to climate change, Pakistani official*

China Economic Net,
Aug 3, 2022

ISLAMABAD ? Bamboo is an efficient carbon sink that China is promoting as a unique solution to climate change. A senior official of Pakistan's Ministry of Climate Change has said that it is easier to adopt and implement Chinese strategies in Pakistan than to follow Western and European solutions.

Speaking to China Economic Net, he said that China has successfully managed its forests and taken great steps in bamboo production. China is now competing with the West. This is one area under climate change where we can get Chinese assistance.

In the past, there has been no major cooperation between Pakistan and China in the field of climate change. But now there is a need and great potential for collaboration between the two countries in this sector.

China has made significant progress in the development and scientific cultivation of bamboo. Currently, China ranks first worldwide in bamboo research because of its numerous research units and strong technical force.

In recent years, China has made significant progress in bamboo cultivation and development, carbon sequestration and storage, and environmental functions.

Therefore, the development and acquisition of bamboo industry in Pakistan from China's experience can be a beneficial step towards afforestation and climate change. This concept has already been introduced in Pakistan.

Bamboo is cultivated in many parts of Pakistan and about 15 species of bamboo are found in the country. Bamboo has also been used across the country to construct post-disaster shelters after earthquakes and floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khail007

The general attitude and state of the sorrow of our consecutive governments and the relative planning departments. They never rose to occasions but knee-jerk reactions at the eleventh hour. Our policies in every norm of life are reactive and never seen as proactive.

Many people always argue about the lack of education in Pakistan. Indeed such is the case but not so impacting in reference to laborers or farmers but the 'so-called' professionals. Those professionals who are responsible for devising policies by foreseeing the events and their impacts on world economies. These bureaucrats are only trained to please their political masters who benefit them more in terms of incentives/packages OR to make hurdles in every project which may benefit the country.

Following is another feather in Pakistan's cap for being reactive:

High tea imports push Pakistan to enhance local production​Farmers reluctant to grow tea as it takes 5-6 years for first picking


August 08, 2022






*MANSEHRA:*
“Pakistan has huge potential to become self-sufficient in the tea sector. If we plant tea on an additional 2,000 hectares of land offered by the government and invested by private companies, we can meet 95% of our national demand,” said Dr Abdul Waheed, Director of National Tea and High-Value Crop Research Institute, PARC in an interview with China Economic Net (CEN).
“In collaboration with China, we have done much research, including the National Tea Research Institute, which was built upon the recommendation of Chinese researchers and was later renamed National Tea and High-Value Crop Research Institute. After this, commercialisation should be followed,” he suggested.
Pakistan’s heavy reliance on import of tea is calling for enhanced production capacity. During 2021, Pakistan imported 2,258,000 kg of black and green tea, costing $596 million.
In the first three quarters of fiscal year 2021-22, Pakistan’s tea imports increased 11.95% as compared to the corresponding period of previous year.
“We have 64,000 hectares of land suitable for tea plantation. But now less than 80 hectares are devoted to tea plantation. In the first year, at least we should start from 2,000 to 10,000 hectares under public-private partnership,” he said.
“We have the capacity of 4 million plants per annum, rather than import, we have the capacity. If you look at olive, people wait for three or four years before they get the fruit, but then the oil extracted can be sold at a very high price. The same case applies to tea,” he said.
Regarding legislation, Waheed suggests tea plants be declared as forestry so that they won’t be replaced by other tree species.
“Farmers are reluctant to grow tea because it took at least five to six years for the first picking,” he explained.
“Tea planting can be promoted through cooperative farming and government subsidies. For private farmers, they have their own land and need incentives from the government,” he told CEN.
Providing incentives such as loans free of interest to growers during the gestation period is also a practice adopted by China, a major tea exporter to Pakistan, to motivate new tea farmers.
“The natural law determines the long growth period of tea trees. Through modern technology, we can shorten the period from 7-10 years to 3-5 years, but once the tea leaves are picked, the trees can be in use for several decades,” said Professor Hu Bo from Zhangzhou College of Science and Technology, China, located in a famous city of tea, Zhangzhou.
“But most important of all, when farmers find that growing tea brings much more benefits than other crops, they will choose it. This relies on benign development of the industry,” he added.
Currently, tea growers in Zhangzhou have earned over 35% of their income by selling tea leaves. The local tea industry spans the primary, secondary and tertiary sectors with a wide range of products and services provided, including tea leaves, tea-made food, tea sets as well as tea-based tourism, education and culture.
“In Pakistan, there is also need for a complete link chain for plantation, production, processing and then marketing,” said Waheed, a frequent visitor to China’s tea production bases and universities.
Exchanges with China
Zhangzhou College of Science and Technology, the only foreign aid training base in China that focuses on tea, has trained over a dozen Pakistani participants over the years.
“Pakistan used to have very limited tea varieties. It is through such training that Pakistani participants brought back the technology to grow and process Oolong Tea and red and white tea,” revealed Cai Shiwen, Director of International Department of the college.
China is among the top 10 tea exporters to Pakistan. In 2021, it exported $5.32 million worth of tea to Pakistan and provides 42% of the imported green tea. Meanwhile, it is surprising to find that Pakistan is also exporting tea to China.
According to the General Administration of Customs of China, Pakistan exported over 5,000 kg of red tea and other fermented tea in the first four months of 2022. Not a large amount, but it is still inspiring.
Guangzhou Quality Import and Export General Manager Furqan Mawani told CEN that his company imports over a hundred tons of green and red tea from Pakistan.
Through e-commerce platforms, the products reach wholesalers and end-consumers all over the country.
“Pakistani teas are known for their strong flavourful taste and rich aromas. But another reason why Pakistani tea products have a place in the Chinese market is because of the relationship and bond the two countries share,” explained Mawani.
“People of China and Pakistan are willing to share and get to know about each other’s cultures. As tea is an integral part of Pakistan and China culture, it is inevitable that they are attracted to Pakistani tea.”
As the concepts of milk tea and health preservation are gaining traction among the young population in China, he expects more export of green and red tea from Pakistan.
“The commercial value of Pakistan’s tea, once fully tapped, can be beyond imagination,” Mawani said.
THE ARTICLE ORIGINALLY APPEARED ON THE CHINA ECONOMIC NET









High tea imports push Pakistan to enhance local production | The Express Tribune


Farmers reluctant to grow tea as it takes 5-6 years for first picking




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

khail007 said:


> The general attitude and state of the sorrow of our consecutive governments and the relative planning departments. They never rose to occasions but knee-jerk reactions at the eleventh hour. Our policies in every norm of life are reactive and never seen as proactive.
> 
> Many people always argue about the lack of education in Pakistan. Indeed such is the case but not so impacting in reference to laborers or farmers but the 'so-called' professionals. Those professionals who are responsible for devising policies by foreseeing the events and their impacts on world economies. These bureaucrats are only trained to please their political masters who benefit them more in terms of incentives/packages OR to make hurdles in every project which may benefit the country.
> 
> Following is another feather in Pakistan's cap for being reactive:
> 
> High tea imports push Pakistan to enhance local production​Farmers reluctant to grow tea as it takes 5-6 years for first picking
> 
> 
> August 08, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MANSEHRA:*
> “Pakistan has huge potential to become self-sufficient in the tea sector. If we plant tea on an additional 2,000 hectares of land offered by the government and invested by private companies, we can meet 95% of our national demand,” said Dr Abdul Waheed, Director of National Tea and High-Value Crop Research Institute, PARC in an interview with China Economic Net (CEN).
> “In collaboration with China, we have done much research, including the National Tea Research Institute, which was built upon the recommendation of Chinese researchers and was later renamed National Tea and High-Value Crop Research Institute. After this, commercialisation should be followed,” he suggested.
> Pakistan’s heavy reliance on import of tea is calling for enhanced production capacity. During 2021, Pakistan imported 2,258,000 kg of black and green tea, costing $596 million.
> In the first three quarters of fiscal year 2021-22, Pakistan’s tea imports increased 11.95% as compared to the corresponding period of previous year.
> “We have 64,000 hectares of land suitable for tea plantation. But now less than 80 hectares are devoted to tea plantation. In the first year, at least we should start from 2,000 to 10,000 hectares under public-private partnership,” he said.
> “We have the capacity of 4 million plants per annum, rather than import, we have the capacity. If you look at olive, people wait for three or four years before they get the fruit, but then the oil extracted can be sold at a very high price. The same case applies to tea,” he said.
> Regarding legislation, Waheed suggests tea plants be declared as forestry so that they won’t be replaced by other tree species.
> “Farmers are reluctant to grow tea because it took at least five to six years for the first picking,” he explained.
> “Tea planting can be promoted through cooperative farming and government subsidies. For private farmers, they have their own land and need incentives from the government,” he told CEN.
> Providing incentives such as loans free of interest to growers during the gestation period is also a practice adopted by China, a major tea exporter to Pakistan, to motivate new tea farmers.
> “The natural law determines the long growth period of tea trees. Through modern technology, we can shorten the period from 7-10 years to 3-5 years, but once the tea leaves are picked, the trees can be in use for several decades,” said Professor Hu Bo from Zhangzhou College of Science and Technology, China, located in a famous city of tea, Zhangzhou.
> “But most important of all, when farmers find that growing tea brings much more benefits than other crops, they will choose it. This relies on benign development of the industry,” he added.
> Currently, tea growers in Zhangzhou have earned over 35% of their income by selling tea leaves. The local tea industry spans the primary, secondary and tertiary sectors with a wide range of products and services provided, including tea leaves, tea-made food, tea sets as well as tea-based tourism, education and culture.
> “In Pakistan, there is also need for a complete link chain for plantation, production, processing and then marketing,” said Waheed, a frequent visitor to China’s tea production bases and universities.
> Exchanges with China
> Zhangzhou College of Science and Technology, the only foreign aid training base in China that focuses on tea, has trained over a dozen Pakistani participants over the years.
> “Pakistan used to have very limited tea varieties. It is through such training that Pakistani participants brought back the technology to grow and process Oolong Tea and red and white tea,” revealed Cai Shiwen, Director of International Department of the college.
> China is among the top 10 tea exporters to Pakistan. In 2021, it exported $5.32 million worth of tea to Pakistan and provides 42% of the imported green tea. Meanwhile, it is surprising to find that Pakistan is also exporting tea to China.
> According to the General Administration of Customs of China, Pakistan exported over 5,000 kg of red tea and other fermented tea in the first four months of 2022. Not a large amount, but it is still inspiring.
> Guangzhou Quality Import and Export General Manager Furqan Mawani told CEN that his company imports over a hundred tons of green and red tea from Pakistan.
> Through e-commerce platforms, the products reach wholesalers and end-consumers all over the country.
> “Pakistani teas are known for their strong flavourful taste and rich aromas. But another reason why Pakistani tea products have a place in the Chinese market is because of the relationship and bond the two countries share,” explained Mawani.
> “People of China and Pakistan are willing to share and get to know about each other’s cultures. As tea is an integral part of Pakistan and China culture, it is inevitable that they are attracted to Pakistani tea.”
> As the concepts of milk tea and health preservation are gaining traction among the young population in China, he expects more export of green and red tea from Pakistan.
> “The commercial value of Pakistan’s tea, once fully tapped, can be beyond imagination,” Mawani said.
> THE ARTICLE ORIGINALLY APPEARED ON THE CHINA ECONOMIC NET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High tea imports push Pakistan to enhance local production | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Farmers reluctant to grow tea as it takes 5-6 years for first picking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk


Does that mean our friend Abhi was actually promoting Chinese tea? 🤔

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khail007

Luosifen said:


> Does that mean our friend Abhi was actually promoting Chinese tea? 🤔



Dear, you could claim it as indirectly maybe he is.

On topic, apart from cultivation with the assistance of China and Turkey, most of the import of black tea in Pakistan is from Kenya and Srilanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Record 9m tonnes of rice production expected​Newspaper's
August 9, 2022

The country is expected to produce record-breaking over 9 million tonnes of rice against all odds in the current fiscal year against the 8.9m tonnes produced in 2021-22.

The US Foreign Agricultural Service GAIN report for July 2022 forecasts a lower production at 8.4m tonnes in Pakistan.

However, local rice sector experts expect that Pakistan will harvest more than 9m tonnes of paddy in the forthcoming season because of weather conditions, increase in acreage and better availability of farm inputs.

“Above normal rain in July and the first week of August, late sowing of paddy in cotton fields of Sindh and south Punjab which were damaged due to heavy rains, will push for a record rice production,” says Hamid Malik.

The country has a carryover stock of around 1m tonnes but higher consumption of corn for animal feed purposes will leave more exportable surplus during FY23.

“Pakistan has big chances of rice exports up to 5m tonnes during the FY23 because of lower paddy production of over 10m tonnes in India as the crop was hit by erratic rains of monsoon there, Chinese crop was affected by high temperature, and Vietnam suffered untimely rain at harvesting time,” he says.

Due to these factors, global rice production will come down to 515m tonnes this year as against 519m tonnes last year leaving a gap of 4-5 million tonnes on the supply side, he estimates, adding global average price is expected to be higher than that of the ongoing season.

About the Basmati growers, he says they may get a lesser price for their produce this year but with higher per acre yield and a cut in expenses for pumping out subsoil water due to rains and better availability of urea may give them consolation.

He predicts that prices of non-Basmati rice varieties in the local market will be higher this year.

_Published in Dawn, August 9th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen




----------



## Luosifen

Pakistan-China cooperation in agriculture needed to counter climate change​ 
By Mehmood Ul Hassan Khan | Gwadar Pro Aug 10, 2022



This year Pakistan has experienced the hottest summer in the last thirty years which has badly affected its people, crops and fruits alike. The heat was intensified, prolonged and widespread and coupled with below-average rainfall, impacting hundreds of millions of people in the country.
According to an official study (2020-2021), rice crops would be badly affected in the country due to alarming high temperature. Even wheat and rice yields will decrease by 6 percent and 15-18 percent respectively across Pakistan, except for the northern areas.
Climate change also geared-up water shortage in the country even “metropolitan cities” like Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad, Rawalpindi and many others are facing the bitter reality of water depleting situation. Life has become more vulnerable and miserable in big cities in the country. Cholistan is one of the most affected areas, which is going through acute shortages of water. People are suffering and losing their sources of livelihood, e.g. livestock.
Sixty percent of the population of Pakistan is directly or indirectly reliant upon rain-fed agriculture that depends on predictable weather patterns. Global climatic change affects its agriculture and its impacts seem to increase daily.
Therefore, Pakistan should seek cooperation with China on diverse sectors of agriculture production, climate change, water conservation, cultivation of hybrid crops, scientific cooperation to mitigate spillover ramifications of climate change in the country. 
The ongoing cooperation between Faisalabad Agriculture University and Chinese universities should be further strengthened, highlighting new areas of mutual and befitting cooperation. In this regard, the establishment of a Special Agriculture Technology Zone (SATZ) in Faisalabad should be built as soon as possible and invite Chinese counterparts and enterprises for this project.
The China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) showed keen interest in setting up an Agriculture, Science and Technology Transferring Center in Pakistan to boost cooperation in agriculture mechanisation for the improvement of crops’ yield and seeds’ quality in the country which is good omen for the development of mechanized agro-production, economy an industry alike in the country.
Even, Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) and Chinese Yunnan Academy of Agricultural Sciences (YAAS) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to promote agricultural cooperation between Pakistan and China. Hopefully, it will further enhance agriculture cooperation in diverse sectors of research, plantation and production in the country. Moreover, plant protection and pest control will be increased manifold and cross-border agricultural pest research, talent cultivation and scientific and technological training will also be further strengthened and streamlined.
The Joint Working Group on Agriculture under CPEC is working on Joint Action Plan and recently China-Pakistan Green Corridor was also launched to further streamline cooperation in the areas of food security, new seed development, crops yield, corporate farming, irrigation etc.
Furthermore, the Chinese partners' contract-based chili farming in the country is about to cultivate a cumulative 5,000 acres. Even onion exports to China are recent dividends of deepened agricultural trade. Likewise, Pakistani fish and rice have gained a significant place in Chinese markets.
China's comprehensive and timely support to counter locust swarms helped avoid a food crisis in the country's southern areas. These are a few examples of recent developments observed under improved business-to-business and people-to-people contracts between the two countries, which has further strengthened bilateral agriculture cooperation between two brotherly countries. 
Collaborations in precision agriculture and early warning systems should be further strengthened to boost crop productivity, climate resilience, water management and help fight natural calamities like locust infestation. Seeking support in climate-smart agriculture could be of greater interest to Pakistan as China's digital agro-economy is about to grow over $ 100 billion. Thus, integrating advanced information technology could help bring a third green revolution.
To conclude, China and Pakistan have agreed to further strengthen cooperation on natural disasters prevention and mitigation to build a China-Pakistan community with a shared future which will ensure a stable platform for preservation of natural resources.









Pakistan-China cooperation in agriculture needed to counter climate change


This year Pakistan has experienced the hottest summer in the last thirty years which has badly affec




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## ghazi52

..,
CPEC-supported solar energy boosts Pakistani produce cultivation​Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro








Palai valley produces quality blood red oranges. [Photo by Tahir Ali/Gwadar Pro]


PESHAWAR, Jan. 8 (Gwadar Pro) - Malakand district in northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) is a strategically important position, which gives access to the ancient, beautiful valley of “Udyana” (Swat). Palai is a small valley in lower Malakand, known for producing high-quality oranges (called malta, citrus sinensis). Palai is the center of a cluster of seven villages namely Bara Bazdara, Koza Bazdara, Sherkhana, Zormandai, Mora Banda and Zangal, all producing citrus for decades.

The oranges of Palai are popular due to their distinctive aroma, taste, color and size. Although the sandy loamy soil of Palai valley is suitable for cultivating oranges, especially the blood-red citrus until recently the lack of a proper irrigation system limited its cultivation to household consumption instead of commercial sale and consumption.

According to Raham Khaliq, a local cultivator, in the early 1980s farmers started digging tube wells running with electric power generators, leading to an increase in citrus orchards. Some farmers also established similar orchards with tube wells running with diesel generators. Hence, with the advent of tube wells in the area, citrus production increased and people began to sell their fruits in nearby markets. However, the majority of the tube wells were established near villages, so remote uninhabited areas, with no electricity supply line, remained barren, or people cultivated wheat, maize and other such crops relying on rainwater.

Talking to Gwadar Pro, Raham Khaliq said that the malta of Palai had established itself in the market due to its quality. In recent years, the number of citrus orchards increased a lot after farmers started installing solar-powered tube wells in their fields. Apart from citrus, local people also cultivate peaches, guavas, tomatoes and other vegetables.






Orange orchard irrigated with solar-powered tube well in Sherkhana village. [Photo by Tahir Ali/Gwadar Pro] 


Afzal Hussain installed a solar-powered pump on his tube-well in Bara Bazdara village about five years ago. The tube well brought about a revolution in his farming and he began the cultivation of malta, peaches and tomatoes in his fields, which for centuries had relied only on rainwater and produced only wheat and corn. “Today my land is not only a source of income for my family but our orchards have provided informal jobs for several locals,” .

Zahid Shah is another farmer from Sherkhana village who uses both electric and diesel operated tube-wells to water his orange orchards. However, he is thinking of switching to a solar-powered tube-well. “Due to frequent load-shedding and low voltage and soaring gasoline prices, I am going to move to solar tube-wells,” he told Gwadar Pro adding that many cultivators have started using solar systems and even the arid hilly areas have turned green due to solar-powered tube wells.

The area with bright blue sky and powerful sun receive more than 10 hours of sunlight making it conducive for solar system installation. 

Abdur Rahim runs a small engineering workshop in Batkhela, the headquarters of the Malakand district. Although he is not an engineer with a university degree, he has acquired expertise in the solar energy system and has installed many solar systems to meet the electricity needs of households and farms.

Talking to Gwadar Pro, Abdur Rahim said the solar-powered tube wells have brought about an agricultural revolution in the Malakand area. People have started growing fruit trees and cultivating wheat and maize on those arid lands which until recently were only suitable for shrubs while some planted eucalyptus in those fields.






Solar-powered tube well turns barren land green. [Photo by Tahir Ali/Gwadar Pro]


Due to limited resources, Abdur Rahim’s clients opt for cheaper solar-powered tube wells. “I have set up such tube wells worth about Rs. 170,000 to Rs 1,100,000 (1.1 million) for my clients”, he said. According to him, all the photovoltaic (PV) modules he uses are from China while the stands and cables for the system are made in Pakistan. 

The majority of submersible water-pumps used in the tube wells are also Chinese products. “Almost 80% of the parts of solar-powered tube wells come from China, while 20% of the parts are made locally,” he said and added that some of the farmers had to spend Rs 10,000 to Rs. 40,000 per month for electricity and fuel consumption but are now running their solar-powered tube wells at no monthly cost.

Pakistan is facing an electricity crisis. Currently, most of the electricity comes from fossil fuel, which is imported and costs a huge amount of money. However, Pakistan has abundant renewable energy resources including wind, solar, hydro and biomass that could ensure large-scale renewable electricity systems in the country. According to Pakistan Economic Survey 2019-20, Pakistan generates 96,382 GWH electricity, out of which only 2,057 GWH comes from renewable energy sources.

According to energy experts, Pakistan has a high potential for renewable energy resources with solar being one of the most convenient and easily achievable mediums. Quaid-e-Azam 1000 MW Solar Park in Bahawalpur, South Punjab, is also part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). According to the CPEC official website, the commercial operation date (COD) of 4x 100 MW was attained in August 2016 while 600 MW is under construction.

According to Saeed Hussain, a senior official of the Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies (PCRET), the PV modules are one of the cheapest ways to get electricity. “Mostly Pakistanis import PV from China, which is leading in solar technology in the world,” he told Gwadar Pro and added that currently around 200 MW electricity is received from PV including from small-scale generation.







Water supply scheme run with solar energy in upper Malakand. [Photo by Tahir Ali/Gwadar Pro]


In a recent conversation with Sustainable Development Policy Institute (SDPI), Minister for Science and Technology Chaudhry Fawad Hussain said that Pakistan would soon establish its own solar and batteries manufacturing units by establishing a local partnership with Chinese mega-producers. “It would be a big change if Pakistan made its own energy and manufactured its own panels and batteries,” the Minister said.

The Government of Prime Minister Imran Khan has formulated a new Alternative and Renewable Energy (ARE) policy aimed at creating a conducive environment and supported by a robust framework for the sustainable growth of the ARE sector in Pakistan. 

ARE Policy 2019-20 envisages the development of large-scale ARE projects in all parts of the country through the active participation of the provinces. The projects focus specifically on wind and solar energy and invite the private sector to develop their business-cum-supply chain for off-grid solar solutions in remote villages. 

The policy aims to extend the current share of ARE in the country’s energy from 5% to 20% by 2025 while in 2030 at least 30% of the country’s electricity would be received from renewable energy sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Agriculture’s 75 years of success and stagnation​Ahmad Fraz Khan 
August 15, 2022








Agriculture, by far, is the biggest human activity in Pakistan, providing a way of life to two-thirds of the population, contributing 22.7 per cent to GDP, providing 37.4pc of national employment and anchoring over 70pc of exports.

Despite this phenomenal importance, the last 75 years present a patchy picture of the sector: progressing here and regressing there — enviable during a certain period and disappointing in others. Painting this decade-wise picture tells us that it witnessed record growth in the 1960s before slumping during the early 1970s. Recovering in the second half of the 70s, it sustained around 5pc growth in the 80s and 90s.

Since then, a growth rate between less than 1pc to 4pc has merely covered population growth and demand for food and fibre for the last two decades.

Historically speaking, the stage for early growth was set by a commission in the late fifties, which led to multiple development strategies through the sixties. Commonly known as the Green Revolution, it was an era of high, rather record, growth with the introduction of high-yielding crop varieties. Modern inputs like fertiliser and pesticides were introduced and progressive irrigation ways revolutionised the sector.



> Despite early victories, lack of investments in research and planning has led to the disappointing over-reliance on imports while water is scarce and soil deteriorates




During that decade (1963-73), Pakistan’s per capita income grew by a healthy 27pc. As added an advantage, this growth mainly occurred in rural areas, where poverty resided. This high growth period led to the setting up of the embryonic fertiliser, tractor and seed industry, which later grew to expand to their current levels. The early seventies also saw the beginning of the poultry industry, which now boasts of over Rs400 billion investment and is a proud global competitor when it comes to technology and stocks.

The next foundational policy document was produced three decades down the line by Pakistan’s most prolific technocrat Sartaj Aziz in the late eighties, which not only diagnosed the then emerging ills but also prescribed its treatment and set parameters for the way forward. For most writers and experts in the sector, it is still considered the most relevant, but ignored, document.

For the next 34 years ago, no one bothered to seek guidelines from it or refresh it through another attempt at the same level, thus creating a policy vacuum at the national level.

However, beyond these works, which should have created a policy and development discipline, the sector has grown at its own pace and direction — dictated by potential and profits, regardless of sustainability and cost of the experiment.

In the last seven decades, crop concentration has hit 167pc against the 67pc of irrigation planning — producing three crops instead of the historical one crop from the same soil. Imported hybrid seeds multiplied the number and yields of crops beyond most calculations and sustainability.

For example, maize, which at merely 705,000 tonnes in the 70s, has gone beyond eight million tonnes. Rice numbers grow both in variety and yield and hit production of 7.5m tonnes — with over 4m tonnes being exported — making Pakistan the tenth largest producer globally.

Cotton production rose from 188,000 bales in the 1950s to over 14m bales at one point, before dipping down to half of it right now. Sugarcane stood at 81m tonnes in 2020 — rising from 23m tonnes in 1971. The potato crop has gone beyond 6m tonnes.

All these figures look impressive when taken out of context because they have put Pakistan on the world food map in a respectable position: cotton, rice and mango (4th), milk, sugarcane and date palm (5th), citrus (6th), wheat and onion (7th), chickpea (3rd) and apricot (6th).

However, when taken in the backdrop of the cost of this unplanned growth on soil health and underground water, the achievements are disastrous. According to global standards, the soil must have 1.29pc organic matter to qualify as healthy. In Pakistan, most of it has fallen below 1pc, with massive tracks having only half of 1pc.

As far as subsoil water is concerned, Pakistan’s potential is 68bn square meters, out of which 60bn square meters are being exploited. It is not being exploited only in those areas where pumping the water out is not feasible for technical or economic reasons. It means that this resource is almost exhausted. In most of Punjab, as some recent studies indicate, the level is dropping by one to three feet every year.

Even among those crops, which have seen a phenomenal rise in the last few decades, the two most crucial ones — wheat and cotton — have hit stubborn stagnation. Wheat has been stuck at 25m tonnes for the last eight years, with little variation every year — turning Pakistan into a net importer over the last four years.

Similarly, cotton production is actually receding, leaving the industry largely dependent on imports as other crops hog its area and economic sheen. Since policy planning and direction are missing, Pakistan is importing both at great foreign exchange pain.

These seven decades also present two more phenomenal failures: mechanisation and research. Since independence, mechanisation meant tractorisation and some harvesting and thrashing units. The tractor industry, which was the harbinger of the farm mechanisation process, has hogged all subsidies and other benefits for itself, leaving others out and ignoring the fact that the tractor does not perform at its optimum utility when running on its wheels alone — it needs implements alongside to hit optimum utility and most of them are simply not there.

Soil generally needs three kinds of inputs — primary (soil preparation), secondary (agronomic practices) and tertiary (harvesting). All of them need a complete range of implements which are missing in Pakistan’s scheme of things. Successive governments have announced subsidies on tractors and ignored the rest and compromised farm mechanisation in the process.

Research has also been a sore point in Pakistan’s context. It has spent far less than 1pc of agriculture GDP on research, against 6-7pc by others like India. This only increased dependence on imported seeds, which defied local ecological realities and soon lost utility. Climate change has added urgency to research requirements and makes this investment absolutely necessary.

_Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, August 15th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Uniform gas prices proposed for fertiliser plants​Farmers paying higher prices of fertiliser despite plants receiving discounted gas

Zafar Bhutta
August 23, 2022


*ISLAMABAD: *The government is working on a plan to introduce uniform gas prices for fertiliser manufacturers.

Two new fertiliser plants have been receiving gas at lower prices as compared to other plants. Despite this, they have been charging higher prices from farmers.

In addition, a couple of fertiliser plants are operating on expensive liquefied natural gas (LNG) and the government is paying a subsidy on the supply of LNG to these plants.

Fertiliser plants have not only been receiving cheaper gas for manufacturing but have also received billions of rupees in gas infrastructure development cess (GIDC). However, they have not deposited it in the national exchequer.

Crucially, farmers are paying higher prices for fertilisers despite the plants receiving discounted gas.

Therefore, the government has planned to introduce a policy of uniform gas prices for fertiliser manufacturers, who have also backed this initiative. The government believes that this move would stimulate market competition within the fertiliser manufacturing sector.

In the past, however, different sectors had a monopoly and thus had been manipulating prices accordingly. This resulted in the exploitation of farmers who were forced to purchase fertiliser at a higher price.

The new proposed policy of uniform gas prices may also lead to deregulation of fertiliser prices. The fertiliser sector has also been lobbying to allow it to set prices without any government involvement.

The government recently held a meeting on pricing of feed gas for fertiliser plants. Minister of industries and production directed the additional secretary to brief the forum, who subsequently gave a presentation and apprised the forum of different fertiliser manufacturers.

The petroleum minister stated that the government wants to rationalise the prices of gas being provided to fertiliser manufacturers so that market competition can be enhanced.

In the current scenario, two plants are carrying out operations on RLNG at a higher price than the rest of the manufacturers. This merits discussion and debate as to what should be the fair margin and at what price gas should be provided.

Agritech CEO informed the meeting that both Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited (SNGPL)-based plants are operating in the national interest, at a contribution margin of Rs186 per bag, which is not economically viable.

Fatima Fertiliser CEO endorsed this viewpoint and requested the government to shift both the SNGPL-based plants to indigenous gas at the earliest.

He stated that balanced fertiliser application needs to be promoted. He also supported the initiative of uniform gas prices for all manufacturers.

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 23rd, 2022._

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ThunderCat

Agriculture ending the world as we know it https://ia801807.us.archive.org/18/...griculture_Ending_the_world_as_we_know_it.pdf


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
Rs350m okayed for rice research​Rice production to increase with development of new seed varieties


_The Express Tribune_
August 23, 2022






Investment of Rs350 million for the establishment of phytotron tunnels will expedite research and development on new rice varieties. 

*KARACHI: *Sindh Government has approved Rs350 million for the establishment of phytotron tunnels for speedy research and development in order to introduce new rice varieties within the shortest possible time.

Previously, it was taking six to eight years to introduce a new rice seed for commercial use, as per the statement of the Rice Exporters Association of Pakistan (REAP).

“This project will be a game changer in the agriculture sector, as it is also useful for all agricultural commodities,” said REAP Secretary Altaf Hussain Shaikh.

Officials of Sindh Agriculture Department have submitted the initial draft of the feasibility report (PC-1) with the planning department for sanction of funds for this project, he added.

Pakistan is one of the largest producers of rice in the world. It produces about 9 million tons of rice annually and exports about 6 million tons to various countries.

Pakistan has a large share in global rice exports alongside other commodities such as cotton and sugar. Pakistan’s production is more than that of other countries like Vietnam and Thailand.

Rice is the most important cereal crop in Pakistan and it is produced in different parts of the country, with Punjab being the main producer and Sindh being its biggest consumer.

Rice production in K-P has also risen over the years due to improved irrigation facilities as well as better rainfall patterns in some areas.

In Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir, however, wheat is grown instead of rice or maize because this area does not have enough water storage facilities for growing either crop.

“We hope that after the establishment of these phytotron tunnels at Rice Research Institute Dokri, we will see a phenomenal increase in rice production, which will definitely help to increase rice exports to fetch much-needed foreign exchange,” he said.

Rice is the staple food of Pakistan and yet more than one-fifth of the population suffers from food insecurity. The main challenges in rice production are limited use of crop technology, lack of good quality seed and poor market information due to unreliable supplies.

The low production levels of rice are caused both by natural and man-made factors. Natural reasons include lack of space and water, as well as population pressure.

The man-made reason for low production is the complex seed selection process which is time-consuming. Also, rice requires very high maintenance costs to ensure good yield.

“We are very thankful to the government for its support, which is much needed,” said REAP ex-senior vice chairman Muhammad Raza. Sindh will be the first province to have this latest and advanced facility in its rice research centres, noted rice exporter Anis Majeed.

“We have been discussing with the government that all the seeds including that of rice are mostly imported. This is itself reflective of the lack of research and development on varieties of seeds,” said Sindh Abadgar Board Senior Vice President Mahmood Nawaz Shah.

Phytotron tunnels are facilities that produce new seeds in a controlled environment, he explained.

“It is commendable that these tunnels are being introduced. That said, research work also needs to continue with clear objectives and accountability to bring results, without which the tunnels alone may not help,” he added.
_
Published in The Express Tribune, August 23rd, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
SBP sets Rs 1.8 Trillions agri credit target for FY 2023​Recorder Report 
August 27, 2022









*KARACHI: The State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) has assigned annual agriculture credit disbursement target of Rs 1,800 billion to the financial institutions for FY23 to cater for the agriculture credit demand in the country.*

Moreover, in line with the national food security requirements and need for mechanization of farms to enhance agriculture productivity, specific targets of Rs 140 billion for production loans of wheat crop, Rs 45 billion for tractor financing and Rs 20 billion for financing for harvesters, planters and other farm machinery have also been set under the overall target for FY23.

In addition, the SBP has also enhanced the per acre indicative credit limits for agriculture financing to support the farming community to avail adequate financing from banks and optimize their agriculture inputs’ usage. With a view to ensuring food security, per acre indicative credit limit for wheat has been enhanced from existing Rs 60,000 to Rs 100,000 which will allow farmers to deploy quality inputs for improved yields.

During FY22, the financial institutions managed to disburse Rs 1,419 billion to the agriculture sector compared with the disbursement of Rs 1,366 billion during FY21 whereas the outstanding agriculture credit recorded an encouraging growth of over 10 percent and reached Rs 691 billion by end June 2022. The unprecedented disbursement and growth in agriculture credit portfolio was supported by various recent initiatives of the SBP to promote agriculture credit and financial inclusion in the country.

One of the major recent initiatives of the SBP was the introduction of a comprehensive agriculture credit scoring model to bring focus of banks towards improving qualitative aspects and regional distribution of agriculture financing in the country. 

The model, adopted by the Agricultural Credit Advisory Committee, provides individual scores reflective of each bank’s agriculture credit performance against multi-dimensional criteria based on various indicators including sectoral disbursement, regional performance, outstanding amount, and outstanding borrowers etc.

Recently, growth in agriculture credit disbursement remained subdued due to various challenges such as adverse climate change effects, resource constraints in banks, underutilization of approved limits by borrowers etc., while a few banks, particularly large public sector banks, among others, also performed slower than usual and struggled to achieve their assigned annual targets.

The SBP has also released the annual ranking of banks under this scoring model to bring transparency and competition among the various agriculture credit providers. As per the model’s results for FY22, HBL ranked on top among large banks with a score of 75.4, Bank of Punjab scored 62.1 and ranked highest among mid-sized banks and BankIslami stood first among small banks with a score of 55.7. Further, U Microfinance Bank ranked the highest among MFBs with a score of 80.4.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Cash crop suffers tremendous losses from floods​35% of standing rice crop was damaged in Sindh and 29% in south Punjab

Our Correspondent
September 09, 2022







*
LAHORE: *Pakistan’s cash crop suffered billions of rupees’ worth of losses caused by flood devastation, particularly in Sindh and South Punjab, said Shahzad Ali Malik, Chairman of the Pakistan Hi-Tech Hybrid Seed Association (PHHSA).

Quoting figures acquired from the United Nations World Food Organisation (WFO) he said, “We are estimating around 200,000 to 300,000 tons of rice lost in these floods which will be reflected in Pakistan’s exports.”

“Pakistan is slogging through one of the most devastating disasters in the country’s history on account of floods that left a third of land under water,” lamented the PHHSA chairman.

Explaining that the country’s agriculture sector remained the most affected, he said, “35% of the standing rice crop was damaged in Sindh and 29% in South Punjab, while other rice growing areas were also partially hit by excessive heat waves which affected the yields.”

“The deadly floods destroyed vast hectares of cotton and rice crops, a key source of employment and forex for the nation,” he highlighted.

Quoting preliminary reports from WFO, he said “Pakistan could lose at least a tenth of rice output to floods.”

Pakistan, the world’s fourth largest rice exporter, suffered extensive damage to agriculture, the mainstay of its economy, as floods ravaged large swathes of its farmland, he bemoaned.

According to Malik, Pakistan is forecasted to have lost 10% of its 2022 estimated rice production of around 8.7 million tons, making it difficult to achieve the rice exports target.

He demanded the government provide interest-free loans to all flood-hit farmers across the country as a top priority, besides provision of all agricultural inputs, at a highly subsidised rate which includes fuel, seed, fertiliser and electricity to afford some solace to this aggrieved section of society.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 9th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Recent rains, floods: Analyst calls for removing water from farmlands on urgent basis​Recorder

*KARACHI: Currently, Pakistan is facing destruction beyond imagination, the whole country looks like a sea after floods, said Ateeq ur Rahman, economic and financial analyst.*

During the devastation by rains and floods, almost like 35 million people got affected. Hundreds of thousands were left homeless.

There have been tremendous human losses. In terms of financial losses it’s like US 12 billion dollars to $ 15 billion.

He added that on one hand people desperately need humanitarian support in terms of shelter, food, safety, medicines, etc and on the other hand we need to dewater the agriculture lands, so that the wheat crop could be sown to avoid the “famine like situation”.

The rice crop, almost 35% of the total rice crop has been damaged therefore cannot meet the production or export targets. Similarly for cotton, the forecast is, all is lost minimum like 70%, said Ateeq.

The recent floods washed away our entire crops thus compounding the country into “food emergency situation”.

For immediate results, it is advised that we have to go for hybrid cultivation, he added.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
No end in sight​Afshan Subohi 
September 12, 2022 








The pace of recovery in Sindh, beyond relief and rehabilitation efforts, will depend on the province’s ability to manage the plantation of the Rabi crops (cotton, rice, sugarcane, chillies, etc.) that have to be sown latest by early December.

“Rabi crop must be cultivated to rebuild lives and kickstart recovery in Sindh even if it has to be delayed to early December from October-November. We are targetting the revival of the irrigation network on priority, supporting and facilitating farmers with timely provision of seeds, tools/machinery and fertiliser and developing systems to lend a helping hand to inspire confidence to restart farming activities as soon as possible,” stated the chief minister of Sindh.

He was talking to a select group of journalists at the Chief Minister House early last week. Will the help of a PowerPoint presentation, he tried to fill in the information gaps. Slides highlighted inundated areas and those in danger of flooding, estimated losses, relief delivered thus far by the government, armed forces, etc, and the projected supply requirement necessary to sustain the displaced population.

Visibly distressed over the danger of flooding in multiple second-tier cities of Sindh and overwhelmed by the scale of devastation Chief Minister Sindh Murad Ali Shah did not even pretend to be in control. On the contrary, he expected the situation to actually get worse before it started to improve in the province.




> Aware of the trust deficit, the Sindh government encourages NGOs’ rehabilitation efforts while it targets Rabi season’s crop cultitvation




“Eight hundred per cent higher than average rain in the provinces was a bolt from the blue. In mid-July, we took stock of the expected rain situation in the presence of all relevant functionaries, including the provincial disaster management authority. We assumed we had sufficient supplies to cope with the above-normal rain that Pakistan Metrological Department had warned us about.

“No one even remotely suggested what was to be. It was beyond our wildest imagination. Sadly, the situation turned out to be much worse for Sindh. Compared to 241pc higher than normal rain in Pakistan, Sindh received 784pc higher downpours in the first 25 days of August (435.6 millimetres against an average of 49.3mm). Therefore, it is unfair to blame the Sindh government for the misery and devastation in the province. Our systems might not be the best, but no government anywhere in the world can be prepared to cope with such a huge deviation,” the chief minister said.






An internally displaced flood-affected woman bathes her child at a makeshift camp in Mehar city after heavy monsoon rains in Dadu district, Sindh.—AFP

Sharing his insights from his visits across Sindh, he said, “Floods washed away all mud houses in the affected districts and much of the infrastructure including roads, bridges and canal dykes in the province inflicting damages of whooping Rs1.5 trillion.

“Loss of lives, cattle stock and standing crops have broken our people. We are doing all in our power with the help of the federal government, armed forces, civil society organisations, global bodies and friendly countries to rescue and provide relief, but the challenge is too huge to be managed with the capacity and resource limitations. Sadly, I don’t foresee a semblance of normalcy restored before early December in the province”.

He did not contest the perception of the lack of trust in the Sindh government to channelise donations for flood victims. “Yes, we are aware of the trust deficit and encourage and support all non-government outfits disbursing relief goods and cash support for the uprooted people. It is pertinent, however, to remember that civil society organisations can never substitute government efforts.

“Today collectively, all private bodies might at best be catering to 5pc of the displaced people; the rest is taken care of by the government with the help of federal, local and global supporting structures”. He gave a rundown of relief material disbursed so far amongst the needy in a slide.

He said the dewatering of area is the biggest challenge in Sindh. “With Indus already high, draining of water is the biggest challenge right now. Where can I divert the water? It’s going to take its own sweet time to drain. I hope and pray that there are no further rains. The topography of Sindh doesn’t help. It is relatively flatter and will take longer for water to flow down through Indus to the ocean that is also experiencing high tide.”

He disclosed that a one-year recovery plan is in the works in Sindh. “We intend to focus on rebuilding roads, rehabilitating bridges, restoring the irrigation network and upgrading the drainage system keeping challenges of climate change in sight.
Responding to a question on their stance towards the opposition, he said it’s time to rise above politics, save people and help rebuild their lives and livelihood. “Honestly, I have no time for political bickering. As a chief executive of the province my focus is on dealing with the natural calamity which is my first and foremost responsibility.”

_Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, September 12th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
Cholistan land to be allotted to 20,000 farmers for five years​The Newspaper'
September 17, 2022





Camels try to quench their thirst at an almost dried-out well in Cholistan.—Twitter 


LAHORE: The Punjab government has decided to give the government land in Cholistan to 20,000 local farmers for temporary cultivation for a period of five years in a transparent manner.

This was decided in a meeting chaired by Chief Minister Parvez Elahi at his office on Friday.

CM’s Special Assistant Dr Muhammad Afzal, MPA Chaudhry Ahsan, Senior Member Board of Revenue (SMBR) Zahid Akhtar Zaman, Principal Secretary to CM Muhammad Khan Bhatti, former principal secretary GM Sikandar and Cholistan Development Authority Managing Director Mehr Muhammad Khalid attended the meeting, while the Bahawalpur deputy commissioner participated through video-link.

The chief minister said the draw for the land allotment’s first phase would be conducted by the Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB), while another 5,000 farmers would be allotted land in the second phase.

He said the government would resolve Cholistani farmers’ problems on a priority basis and hoped this initiative would boost the agricultural economy in the area.

He said the people of Cholistan had an equal right to resources, hoping that allotment of land to the landless farmers would brighten their future.

*PBA DELEGATION:* Chief Minister Chaudhry Parvez Elahi on Friday assured a delegation of the Pakistan Broadcasters Association (PBA) that the Punjab government would resolve their problems on a priority basis.

The delegation, that called on CM Elahi and former federal minister Moonis Elahi at chief minister’s office included association chairman Mian Amir Mahmood, vice-chairman Mir Ibrahim Rahman, secretary-general Shakeel Masood and board member Tahir Khan.

The Punjab information secretary and DGPR were also present.

The chief minister said he had always raised voice for freedom of the press.

He said he was committed to the principles of tolerance and respect in politics.

He stressed the national institutions were nation’s dignity and they should not be made controversial. Respect for institutions is mandatory for everyone, he added.

Mr Elahi acknowledged that the Pakistan’s media industry had developed at a fast pace and its role was of key importance in the current situation.

He said the solution to the problems of Pakistan could be drawn through consensus and unity. He also said that he was striving for resolving problems and to give relief to the masses.

_Published in Dawn, September 17th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Floods damage non-basmati rice crop​Total rice damage across Pakistan equals 1,155,000 tons on 860,000 acres

Usman Hanif
September 17, 2022

*KARACHI: *A significant part of the non-basmati rice crop has been damaged owing to the recent floods. In contrast, the basmati rice crop is standing intact.

“The rice sowing target for the current Kharif season was set on 1.8 million acres. During the months of April, May and till the mid of June, farmers in Sindh, in particular those in the rice belt, faced acute water shortage,” said Sindh Chamber of Agriculture (SCA) President, Miran Mohammed Shah.

“Owing to the water shortage, the rice nurseries could not be prepared in most of the areas,” he added.

The SCA president explained that “rice nurseries were prepared on a very small scale, only in those areas where water was available. By the end of June, rice was sown in only half of the targeted areas. The current rains started from the first week of July which continued till August 20, 2022. During those 50 plus rainy days, 65-70% of the rice nurseries were washed away in severely rain affected areas. In the remaining areas, 40-45% damage was done to the standing rice crops.”

Bayer Agri Grower Marketing Lead, Azeem Khan Niazi stated that “the rice area in general was impacted more by the heat spell, water shortage and load shedding before the monsoons arrived, particularly in Sindh.”

The SCA president noted that the “rice crop had been damaged by up to 55-60% across Sindh”.

“Pakistan exports approximately $2 billion worth of rice, of which 70% is coarse variety (IRRI-6 and 8), and 80% of the IRRI-6 variety is sown in Sindh. Thus, Sindh is the major contributor to the big quantity of rice exported,” Shah added.

“Due to the huge losses to the rice crop, the country will definitely not export the commodity at such a large scale as it used to do in previous years,” he further added.

“The damage was due to monsoon, flow of water from Indus Tributaries and the Kabul River,” said Agriculture Republic Co-founder, Aamer Hayat Bhandara.

“In Balochistan, rice is cultivated in the districts of Dera Bugti, Naseerabad and Jaffarabad. Approximately, 280,000 acres of land and 310,000 tons of rice have been damaged which is valued at Rs28 billion,” he further explained.

In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Swat and Dera Ismail Khan, 150,000 acres and 175,000 tons of rice have been damaged which is valued at Rs12 billion. In Sindh, 24% of the rice is grown in Thatta and Badin while 60% is grown in Kashmore, Shikarpur, Larkana and Shahdad Kot. Likewise, 16% is grown on the left Bank of the Indus in Ghotki, Khairpur and Sanghar. Out of this, 5% area of lower Sindh and 27% area of Dadu and Shahdad Kot, an estimated 310,000 acres, has been damaged by floods. The loss of rice totals 560,000 tons, which is valued at Rs44 billion.

The rice damage in total across Pakistan amounts to 860,000 acres and equals 1,155,000 tons. The total value of losses adds up to Rs 91 billion.

“If there had been no floods, then the total production would have amounted to 9.2 million tons valued at Rs810 billion,” explained Bhandara. However, the expected rice production after the flood damages stands at 8.1 million tons, he added.

“Domestic consumption is 4.2 million tons while the expected production loss stands at 1.1 million tons. Likewise, the expected export loss is 700,000 tons,” said Bhandara.

“Despite the floods, we do not need to import rice at all. Even after the damages and fulfilling the domestic need of 4.2 million tons, we will have over four million tons to export,” exclaimed Bhandara.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 17th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567678718037954561

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fudging the numbers​Fatima S Attarwala 
September 19, 2022


Lives have been lost, crops have been destroyed, and there is doom and gloom across the country. However, rice has escaped the worst and is headed towards record numbers.

“What we have been hearing from the private sector and people on the ground is that in the worst case scenario, rice suffered 20-30 per cent losses,” says a former chairman of the Rice Exporters Association of Pakistan (Reap), requesting anonymity.

This amount to about 500,000 acres. As a rule of thumb, one tonne of rice is exported per acre, so about half a million tonnes of exportable rice has been lost. Last year, Pakistan’s exports were at 4.7m tonnes — this year the exporters predict the number will fall to 4-4.2m tonnes.

*Basmati bonanza*

“Basmati’s major sowing area is Punjab, particularly Southern Punjab, which escaped flooding,” says a rice exporter. “On the other hand, the rain was beneficial for the crop.”



> Death and destruction aside, rice is actually doing well amidst the floods



The yield of long-grain rice increased by 15-20pc per acre since the cool water from the rain helps it grow. Extrapolating the trend, exporters expect Basmati’s yield to increase by about 20pc when its harvest season starts next month.

The quantum of rice affected in flood-related areas of Sindh was about 300,000 tonnes, says an insider of the sector. However, the damage is limited to about 50pc because rice is a water-intensive crop. When the water receded, about half of the inundated areas had the crop still standing and thriving.

Pakistan produces about 2.5m tonnes of Basmati rice of which about 150,000 tonnes were affected. Traders hope that the increase in yield will offset the losses. “We expect over 4 million tonnes of exports in the current fiscal year which will generate over $2 billion for Pakistan,” says another former Reap chairman.

“Farmers growing Basmati rice are happy too. They are getting Rs250,000 per acre in revenue which is the highest return for the crop in the last decade,” he adds. “We will have a huge bumper crop next year. In part because the farmers will be encouraged from higher prices this year and partly because the floods have increased soil fertility for rice.”

*Indian factor*

India’s share in the global rice trade is over 40pc. With below-average monsoon rainfall and deepening concerns over flood inflation, India imposed a 20pc duty on exports of various grade of rice early this month.

“We expect long-grain rice prices to increase by $50-60 per tonne,” says the exporter solemnly but with an undernote of glee. “Thailand, Vietnam and Pakistan together cannot compensate for India’s share so the prices will rise.”

Overall, rice has not been doing well globally. Europe has been impacted by dry weather and the US’s quantum of growth has decreased owing to a higher cost of fertilizer, urea and fuel. There are reports of a very serious drought in China but those numbers are accounted for with caution, explains the ex-chairman.

Together, the limited global supply of rice and Pakistan’s bumper crops indicate a very rosy outlook for rice exporters in Pakistan. Last year, rice was grown over 9.5m acres. This year some of the acreage was lost to cotton and corn. But next year, insiders predict acreage to be back up to 9.5m acres but with a higher yield leading to record numbers.

*Vested interests*

So why are the numbers so blown up? According to data provided at a briefing at the Chief Minister House in Sindh earlier this month, nearly 75pc of the crop in the province has been destroyed.

The government wants the donations and the aid flowing in, says the former Reap chairman. It is in the interest of local farmers and traders that rice is traded at a higher price if there is panic in the market about a shortage.

Together, the implicit or explicit collusion has inflated the numbers.

India’s story is narrated with sympathy for the rival country’s exporters. “Even the vessels at ports have been impacted,” says the ex-chairman with sorrow for his brethren across the border. There is palpable unease at the thought of government intervention.

“A single tonne of Basmati rice exports can purchase three tonnes of wheat,” he says, the message being clear — don’t let food security fears prevent exports. Rice is not a staple in Pakistan, wheat is. Let us export rice and earn the dollars necessary for the purchase of wheat, he pleads.

_Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, September 19th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cotton...

*LAHORE: The Spot Rate Committee of the Karachi Cotton Association (KCA) on Monday decreased the spot rate by Rs 300 per maund and closed it at Rs 22,200 per maund. The local cotton market remained steady and the trading volume remained satisfactory.*

Cotton Analyst Naseem Usman said that the rate of cotton in Sindh is in between Rs 19,000 to Rs 21,500 per maund. The rate of cotton in Punjab is in between Rs 21,000 to Rs 23,000 per maund.

The rate of Phutti in Sindh is between Rs 6,500 to Rs 9,000 per 40 Kg. The rate of Phutti in Punjab is in between Rs 8,500 to Rs 12,000 per 40 Kg. The rate of cotton in Balochistan is in between Rs 19,000 to Rs 20,000 per maund.

400 bales of Khair Pur were sold at Rs 21,400 per maund, 1000 bales of Tando Adam were sold at Rs 20,000 to Rs 21,000 per maund, 1200 bales of Shahdad Pur were sold at Rs 20,500 per maund, 200 bales of Fort Abbas were sold at Rs 23,500 per maund and 600 bales of Layyah were sold at Rs 21,000 per maund.

The Spot Rate Committee of the Karachi Cotton Association on Monday decreased the spot rate by Rs 300 per maund and closed it at Rs 22,200 per maund. The price of Polyester Fiber was increased by Rs 5 per kg and was available at Rs 305 per kg.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,.,
Pak-China JWG agrees to deepen cooperation in the agriculture and livestock sectors​
September 21, 2022






ISLAMABAD, Sep 20 (APP): China-Pakistan Joint Working Group (JWG) on Agriculture here Tuesday agreed for establishing a laboratory to develop embryos of elite animals, besides setting up chilies farm to under first batch of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor projects to boost agricultural sector.

Ministry of National Food Security and Research (MNFS&R), and the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Affairs (MARA) of the People’s Republic of China jointly organized 3rd meeting of China-Pakistan Joint Working Group (JWG) on Agriculture.

The meeting discussed and reviewed areas to further strengthen bilateral cooperation in agriculture and livestock sectors between the two countries.

During the meeting, both sides reviewed progress of several investment initiatives by Chinese companies as Royal Group of China has established a laboratory in Lahore to develop buffalo embryos of elite animals. The company also plans to set up a buffalo dairy farm of 8,000 heads.
Dr Akmal Siddiq, Technical Advisor MNFS&R, while welcoming the initiative said that the project will significantly improve buffalo breeds and milk production both in Pakistan and China.

Sichuan Litong Limited and China Machinery and Engineering Corporation have started chili contract-farming in Punjab and Sindh on 400 hectares as company is providing local farmers technology and training to grow high-quality chilis.

It has planned to expand this operation on 10,000 hectares and to also establish a chili processing plant.
Dr. Waseem ul Hassan, Food Security Commissioner at MNFS&R said that Pakistan is a net-importer of chili and this initiative will help in producing import-substitution and genetic improvement of chili in the local climate.
“Pakistan has tremendous potential to export horticultural products and looks forward to exploring export potential of these products in the Chinese market, said Dr Akmal Siddiq, Technical Advisor MNFS&R.
These two investment initiatives, among others, are in the first batch of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor projects to boost agricultural trade and expand economic activities between the two countries.
China Animal Husbandry Industry Company is also planning a livestock vaccine production plant in Gwadar which will produce vaccines to prevent animal diseases such as Foot and Mouth Disease, where as.
Shandong Rainbow Agriculture Polytron Technologies is planning to set up laboratories for potato seed culture and oilseed development.
The other company Zhengbang Limited has signed an MOU with Fauji Fertilizer Corporation to jointly establish plants to produce pesticides and cattle and poultry feed in the Allama Iqbal Special Economic Zone in Faisalabad under the said framework.
Both sides appreciated and expressed satisfaction on the progress in business-to-business initiatives.

In the government-to-government cooperation framework, China will provide technical assistance to establish Centre for Sustainable Management of Plant Pests and Diseases in Karachi. Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences will strengthen technology cooperation with Pakistan counterparts to enhance the capacity of prevention and control of pests and diseases.
China will also help Pakistan in capacity building for cotton-seed technology. Both countries will soon sign an MOU on Strengthening Cooperation on Animal Disease Control. Scientists from both countries will jointly work to enhance prevention and control of pests and diseases.
Both sides agreed to promote transfer of technology and strengthen capacity of the concerned institutions in Pakistan.

Syed Khalid Gardezi, Additional Secretary MNFS&R said that the Joint Working Group is an effective platform for cooperation and trade between Pakistan and China, through which both countries can collaborate in capacity-building, infrastructure development, and transfer of technology.

NI Hongxing said that China looks forward to further strengthen partnership with Pakistan in agriculture.

He hoped that by the next Joint Working Group meeting, in second half of 2023, a meaningful progress will be achieved to expand agricultural trade and deepen
scientific ties between two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Agriculture, Food and Drug Authority (PAFDA) Complex*

Punjab Agriculture, Food and Drug Authority (PAFDA) is being established for forensic examination and testing of fertilizers, pesticides, food and drugs.

IDAP is establishing revolutionary Biosafety Level 3 category laboratories for forensic examination and testing of fertilizers, pesticides, food and drugs in their ongoing project, the PAFDA Complex.

The facility will improve the quality and standard of food, food materials, drugs, pesticides and fertilizers across the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
Successful cultivation of Zaafran (Saffron) in Dalbandin, Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
Wheat is a Rabi crop that is grown in the winter season. In Pakistan sowing of wheat takes place from October to December and harvesting during the month of March to May. But it will take a long time for the flood water to dry up, so wheat may be less this time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cotton ...
*Exports of cotton from Pakistan have been started as the country has struck export contracts for 20 thousand bales of cotton with different countries.*

Pakistan Cotton Ginners Forum (PCGF) Chairman Ihsanul Haq said that cotton exports from Pakistan have been started, initially more than 3,000 bales of cotton were sent to Bangladesh, Indonesia and Vietnam.

The chairman said that the export contracts for 20 thousand bales of cotton have been finalised by Pakistan with other countries of the world.

He said that the exporters are also facing problems due to the deterioration of the quality of cotton due to rains, the price of cotton in Pakistan is Rs22 to 23 thousand per maund.

Ihsanul Haq said the main reason behind the hike in local white lint rate is reports that cotton production in the United States has declined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Tobacco growers turning to potato cultivation in Swabi​Dawn 
October 29, 2022








A farmer stands in his potato field in Chota Lahor area of Swabi.

SWABI: Farmers belonging to different regions of the district in a meeting here on Friday said that they were compelled to cultivate potato instead of tobacco due to the indifferent policy of the companies and tobacco traders in the current year.

The meeting was called by Tobacco Growers Association Pakistan (TGAP) to discuss the approach of the companies who had been showing reluctance to pick all the tobacco crop.

Raham Dad, a leading grower, said the environment and land here were suitable for potato production and the high price also encouraged the farmers to cultivate potato.

The farmers claimed that the reasons for shifting from tobacco to potato cultivation included the ‘hostile’ attitude of the multinational and national companies, failure of the Pakistan Tobacco Board to play its due role, imposition of Rs390 per kilogramme tax on tobacco by the federal government and their weakened financial position.

The participants said that the land for potato cultivation had been doubled and if this experience proved successful it would encourage the tobacco growers to cultivate it on more land in future.

TGAP central president Liaquat Yousafzai said it was not possible for the tobacco growers to face indifference of the federal and provincial governments, the companies, traders and PTB in the wake of high inflation and increasing prices of pesticides and fertilisers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Enhancing farmers’ income​Khalid Saeed Wattoo | Rahema Hasan 
October 31, 2022

In October 2022, thousands of farmers protested in Islamabad, demanding a reduction in the prices of agricultural inputs. The recent hike in prices of fertiliser and electricity has resulted in a higher cost of crop production, which in turn has negatively impacted farmers’ income and the profitability of the agriculture sector.

Successive governments in Pakistan came up with numerous policy measures to develop the agriculture sector, but the primary thrust of initiatives remained on enhancing GDP of the agriculture sector and not farmers’ income. Only some selected piecemeal measures were taken in the form of subsidies on agricultural inputs or increase in the minimum support price (MSP) of crops.

On the contrary, India launched a comprehensive medium-term programme in 2016 called “Doubling Farmers’ Income by 2022” to enhance real farmers’ income after adjusting for inflation. There are three determinants of farmers’ income, i.e. cost of crop production, per acre yield, and realised crop price.

First, let’s analyse the cost of production. A farmer has to buy five major agricultural inputs, i.e. petroleum products (diesel), electricity, fertiliser, seed and pesticide. Out of these, fertiliser and electricity costs are currently at the top of the list.



> New private investment in the agriculture sector is a prerequisite for improving productivity and achieving food security


Due to various national and international factors, prices of diammonium phosphate and potassium fertilisers have skyrocketed in the last year. A decline in the sale of these would mean a decrease in crop yield. Thus, in turn, additional subsidies will have to be pumped in to ensure the survival of the agriculture sector.

Pakistan’s fertiliser usage (kilogram per acre) is already low compared to India, Bangladesh, and Sri Lanka. And even in the face of the government’s claim of providing huge fertiliser subsidies, prices are higher than in India and Bangladesh. The substantial hike in electricity prices recently has almost doubled the cost of irrigation.

Second, productivity (per acre yield) is the crux of the matter which can eliminate the dependency of the agriculture sector on subsidies. For a country to be competitive, crop yield must be above a certain level. There are various precedents worldwide where countries gradually withdrew subsidies as productivity increased.

Third, another matter raised at different forums is the MSP of crops. The government has been announcing MSP for two crops only — wheat and sugarcane. Recently, cotton has been added to this shortlist. On the other hand, the Indian government has brought 23 crops under the realm of MSP. In addition, due to multiple intermediaries, cartels, and price manipulators in the supply chain, farmers almost feel helpless to get a fair price for crops.

Against this backdrop, it can be asserted that the government may have the intention to increase the profitability of the agriculture sector, but it faces the difficulty of balancing the competing interests of farmers and the general public — the buyers of agricultural produce. Giving benefits to farmers through an increase in the price of wheat and/or other essential commodities can affect consumers badly, especially when Pakistan is experiencing one of history’s highest inflation rates.

Efforts should be made to increase the efficiency and effectiveness of fertilisers and pesticides applied in fields. Due to improper application, a significant quantity is wasted, which increases the cost of production. Likewise, the cost of irrigation can be saved considerably through improved irrigation practices, the use of water-saving technologies, and improving designs of tubewells.

There is a need to initiate new projects to increase farm productivity through improving agricultural infrastructure, promoting agricultural technologies, increasing coverage of high-yielding seeds, ensuring the optimum number of plants in an acre and providing effective agricultural extension.

One of the farmers’ demands is to take note of the black marketing of urea fertiliser. It is strange that a farmer can buy even a truckload of urea from a small village-based fertiliser seller if he is ready to pay extra money amounting to Rs500-800 per bag. Therefore, the claim of urea shortage does not hold water.

It is time for farmers to have direct marketing opportunities to reduce the influence of middlemen, cartels, and rent-seekers. Promoting contract farming, warehouse receipt system, farmers-processors direct linkages, and other proven models can help farmers realise better prices.

The government should establish an institutional mechanism for determining the cost of production, import parity price, and GDP deflator (price deflator) to adjust inflation and equalise prices in real terms every year and accordingly decide the nature and magnitude of subsidies.

New private investment in the agriculture sector is a prerequisite for improving productivity, achieving food security, and combating climate change. However, unless a certain level of profitability and returns are ensured through various policy measures, new investment would remain a dream.

_Khalid Wattoo is a farmer and a consultant in the social sector.

Rahema Hasan is a political economist and graduate of the London School of Economics and Political Science

Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, October 31st, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
PM Shehbaz announces Rs1,800 billion relief package for farmers​Premier says package is drafted keeping in mind needs of flood affectees and welfare of growers

News Desk
October 31, 2022

Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif on Monday announced Rs1,800 billion relief package for farmers for the revival of the agriculture sector and to restore the livelihoods of farmers in the flood-affected areas.

The package included the provision of free seeds, measures to reduce di-ammonium phosphate (DAP) prices and the availability of urea in the country.

It also included initiatives to run tube wells on solar energy and facility for depositing electricity bills in installments.

Addressing a ceremony in Islamabad, he said that the announced package was Rs400 billion more than the previous year, saying that it was drafted keeping in mind the needs of the flood-affected areas as well as for the welfare of the farmers.

The prime minister said that the price of DAP has been reduced by Rs2,500 per bag, adding that 1.2 million bags of seeds will be distributed in the flood-hit areas.

Shehbaz said that Rs5 billion in subsidised loans will be given to landless farmers in flood-affected areas whereas Rs10 billion have been allocated for small and medium enterprises in the package.

He said that the loans of small farmers in the flood-affected areas are being waived, while the import of tractors that are less than five years old is being allowed.

The premier said that the decision was taken as the government was unable to reduce the price of tractors. He also said that 0.5 million tonnes of urea will be imported in total out of which 0.2 million has already been imported.

Shehbaz said that loans worth Rs50 billion have been allocated for the unemployed youth in the flood-affected areas, adding that the government of Pakistan will provide subsidy in terms of interest on the loans which will be worth Rs6.4 billion.

PM Shehbaz said the previous government first exported sugar and then imported it and they did the same with wheat which caused revenue losses for the country.

He said that the government will in incentivised new investors and if they import completely knocked down (CKD) tractors, the government will reduce import duty.

"I will invite Chinese investors to invest in Pakistan during my visit."

Shehbaz said that 1.6 million tonnes of more wheat will be imported which will ensure that no shortage of wheat is in the country. "There will be no shortage of it. We have to save every dollar that is why we're stopping private sector from importing," he added.

Shehbaz said that there are 0.3 million tube wells in Pakistan that run on electricity. "We want to move towards solar panels for tube wells. We will provide interest-free loans to the owners and we will also assist them in getting these loans. We will give subsidy on these loans and will pay the interest cost," he added.

He warned that if Pakistan does not increase its agricultural produce, its previous resources will be spent on importing commodities such as wheat and cotton.

"We are fixing electricity cost at Rs13 per unit for farmers. We will give as much relief to farmers as possible despite all difficulties," he added.

He said that government expects the package would yield results in few month, adding that the package will also help increase the country's exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh, Farmers are preparing field for wheat crop...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Signing ceremony of Pak-China agricultural machinery training program held​November 4, 2022





BEIJING, Nov 3 (APP): An online signing ceremony of agricultural machinery training program has been held simultaneously at Tianjin Modern Vocational Technology College (TMVTC) and MNS University of Agriculture Multan through Internet cloud technology.

Initiated by the Pakistani Luban Workshop, the program aims to promote China-Pakistan vocational education cooperation and serve international agricultural capacity cooperation under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The training course pinpoints the huge demand for corn cultivation and harvesting in Punjab province. With the theme of “Application and Maintenance Technology of Self-propelled Corn Harvester, 8 lectures and 2 seminars will be held within around one month,” CEN reported.
Those online courses focus on topics such as Tianjin’s advantageous agriculture going global, development trend of agricultural machinery, application of UAV technology in agriculture and introduction of Luban Workshop project.

The organizers invited experts and senior engineers from several teaching and research institutes and enterprises in Tianjin to give lectures. Through the “cloud classroom”, Chinese personnel provided targeted training to teachers and students of MNS University of Agriculture Multan, senior engineers of the Punjab Agricultural Mechanization Institute and advanced agricultural machinery users in Pakistan.


Prof. Sun Deling, former Vice President of Tianjin Academy of Agricultural Sciences, and Prof. Zhang Baoqian, agricultural machinery expert at Tianjin Agricultural Development Service Center, delivered keynote speeches on “Tianjin’s Agricultural Advantages and Scientific Research Achievements” and “Technology and Equipment for Full-scale Mechanization of Maize Production” respectively.

The organizers also invited staff from Tianjin Tailai Import and Export Co., Ltd to share their experience of agricultural machinery going abroad, and give a keynote speech on “Serving CPEC, Cultivating Agricultural Skills Talents, introducing the practical experience of school-enterprise cooperation in improving agricultural capacity.

According to TMVTC, training equipment used for this online teaching is maize harvester produced by Yongmeng Machinery Co., Ltd. The company will donate relevant equipment to Pakistan, and those equipment will arrive at MNS Agricultural University in December for offline practice.

Luban Workshop, launched and run by Tianjin, represents a win-win model for international vocational education cooperation, sharing China’s educational achievements and resources with countries in need.

In April 2017, TMVTC and MNS University of Agriculture signed an MoU of cooperation to establish a Luban Workshop in Pakistan.

Since its operation in Pakistan in 2018, TMVTC has been continuously promoting the construction of projects in Pakistan. Focusing on academic education and vocational training respectively, the college has established two Luban workshops in Lahore and Multan in collaboration with its Pakistani partners.

Those workshops will explore the development of whole-process mechanization training for one or two kinds of crops, provide high-quality vocational skills training for Pakistani youths under the mode of international industry-education cooperation, and facilitate cooperation between Chinese and Pakistani agriculture-related enterprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.
Farmers urged to sow standard wheat​Spokesman says farmers of irrigated areas should complete cultivation of 'Fakhar Bhakar' variety by November 15

APP
November 14, 2022






*LAHORE: *The Punjab agriculture department has advised the farmers of the irrigated areas to cultivate approved wheat varieties within the stipulated.

The department's spokesman said on Sunday that the farmers of irrigated areas should complete cultivation of 'Fakhar Bhakar' variety by November 15, while ‘Bhakar star’ must be sown from November 10 to December 10.

He said varieties including Arooj 22, Durum 2021, Akbar 19, Dilkash 20, NARC Super, Ghazi 19, Subhani 21, Rehbar 21 and MH 21 must be cultivated by November 30.

He said sowing of Johar 16, Borlag 16, Zincol 16, Ujala 16, Anaj 17 and Faisalabad 8 must be completed from December 1 to 10, while cultivation of Sadiq 21 and Nawab 21 should be completed for all districts of south The spokesman said the farmers should use 40 to 50kg of seeds per acre during current month 50 to 55kg from Dec 1 to 10. The germination rate of the seeds should not be less than 85 per cent.

To get a good yield of wheat, it was very important to prepare smooth and levelled land besides ensuring removal of weeds, he maintained.


He said farmers should level the land with a laser leveler and divide the fields into small sections before ploughing so that a larger area could be ploughed with less water.

He said, "When sowing time is near, farmers must plough and harrow before sunrise." Repeating this process two or three times would help in destroying weeds and the soil moisture would increase, ultimately ensuring good growth of wheat, he added.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 14th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK, Irrigation Projects*.......

The Chief Minister of KPK laid the foundation stone for the construction of Sanam Dam project at Asbanr, Tehsil Adinzai district Dir lower, which would be completed at an estimated cost of Rs. 2 billion. Sanam dam, having a designed discharge capacity of 10 cusecs, would cultivate a command area of 2150 acres. 
The Chief Minister termed these projects of vital importance for the food security of the province, adding that the CRBC project has also been approved. Its completion would cultivate around 4 lakh acres of land. Mahmood Khan stated that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa mostly depends on other provinces in terms of agricultural produce and that’s why the provincial government is working to make this province self-sufficient in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Pakistan can tap opportunities to modernise agriculture sector under CPEC: Dr Liaqat Ali Shah​November 25, 2022






ISLAMABAD-Pakistan can modernise its agriculture sector with China’s help to boost the national economy, WealthPK reported.The cooperation between China and Pakistan can prove significant for the development of the agriculture sector in the latter. 

Pakistan has enormous potential to access the huge agricultural market in China through the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Dr Liaqat Ali Shah, Executive Director and Head of the Policy Division at CPEC Authority, told WealthPK that the mega project would boost the agriculture sector in Pakistan. 

He said that CPEC offered a great opportunity to cement bilateral cooperation and mitigate the trade imbalance between the two countries.

“The agriculture sector is playing a crucial role in the country’s economy through a variety of channels. However, in the current scenario, agriculture in Pakistan is facing several challenges including shortage of water, sudden climate fluctuations, shortage of pesticides, unavailability of proper seeds, poor infrastructure and lack of innovative research.

These issues can be mitigated through modern technology and strong policies,” he said. Dr Laiqat Ali said that agriculture is the backbone of the national economy. He said that the involvement and cooperation of China could mark a new era in the modernisation of Pakistan’s agriculture sector.

He said that the economy of Pakistan depends heavily on agriculture. He said that Pakistan’s economy could not become stable without the development of the agriculture sector. “Agricultural production is a top priority for the Pakistani government and proactive measures have been taken to reduce costs and improve efficiency in the industry. 

Rapid population growth creates a greater need to modernise agriculture across the country,” he said. Dr Liaqat Ali said that there was considerable potential for cooperation between China and Pakistan in various fields such as agriculture, rural development and capacity building for farmers. 

He said that cooperation by China in the field of agriculture would enable Pakistan to overcome the challenges and boost the export of agricultural products to China and other countries. He said that agriculture is a core export industry, contributing significantly to Pakistan’s foreign exchange besides assisting other economic sectors to expand. 

It is a manifestation of the fact that the agriculture sector is vital for the country’s overall economy,” he added. He said that due to its ability to quickly end poverty and produce economic benefits, agriculture has a competitive advantage over other sectors of the economy.

“Pakistan needs to adopt modern agricultural methods to boost this sector. Agriculture productivity can be increased by the use of modern technology and improvement in existing technology. We can integrate the growth of food crops and that of cash crops by adapting to local conditions, building on strengths and avoiding weaknesses,” Dr Liaqat Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Developing new seed varieties​Nasir Jamal 
November 28, 2022

Growing from a small auto spare parts shop at the old Sarai Sultan bus terminal in Lahore, one of Pakistan’s top national brands, Guard, has become a household name due to its oil filters, engine and brake lubricants and, above all, packed rice.

However, few know that the biggest contribution made by the Guard Group of Companies to the country’s economy and exports came from its agriculture research wing, Guard Agricultural Research and Services (GARS). GARS introduced hybrid rice seed technology to farmers in Sindh in the early 2000s after years of research and field trials in collaboration with China’s Yuan Longping High Tech Agriculture Company.

The hybrid technology has since helped more than double the per acre rice yield to 4,800-5,200 kilos, boosted farmers’ income, and alleviated poverty in rice-growing areas of upper and lower Sindh. After its success in Sindh, it is now sown in parts of south Punjab.

The huge increase in output means an additional surplus for exports, growing Pakistan’s outbound rice shipments to $2.5 billion in the last fiscal year from $700 million or so when the first hybrid seed variety was introduced in 2002. The group, the first Pakistani company to have launched packed and branded rice in the country, sells rice to nearly 40 countries with its brand name and has already captured a big slice of the market in regions where South Asian expats live.



> Hybrid technology has helped more than double the per acre rice yield to 4,800-5,200 kilos, boosting farmers’ income, and alleviating poverty in rice-growing areas of Sindh




“We are the pioneer of hybrid rice technology in Pakistan that has brought prosperity to rice growing areas. Today we have 12-13 approved hybrid rice seed varieties. 

Before hybrid technology was launched, our rice growers would sow Irri, which had degenerated over time and would not yield more than 2,000 kilos per acre. We are proud to have served our growers and country in a meaningful way,” GARS CEO Shahzad Ali Malik told Dawn in an interview last week. “We have also started exporting hybrid seed to the Philippines, where Irri was developed. It’s like selling ice to Iceland,” he chuckled.

In a candid conversation, he says his group ventured into agriculture research and development in 1989 because they sensed a good business opportunity in the research-based food business. “We hired a top scientist to conduct research. The breakthrough came when Yuan Longping, China’s top technology provider and inventor of hybrid rice, approached us and offered collaboration in hybrid technology. We didn’t know anything about that, but we realised that it could be a big opportunity for us as well as the country. We were right.”

The success has led Mr Malik to expand the research into developing heat, drought and salinity tolerant rice varieties and build high-yield hybrid wheat and cotton seed varieties in collaboration with the Beijing Academy of Agriculture Sciences.

“It’s a shame that despite being an agricultural country, we must import wheat and cotton to meet our food and industrial requirements. We have five field crops — cotton, wheat, maise, rice and sugarcane — but only rice and maise are performing well because of hybrid technology, which significantly cuts production costs and boosts output,” says Mr Malik. , who was awarded Sitara-i-Imtiaz by the previous PPP government, says, adding the Research and field trials on hybrid cotton have been ongoing for the last seven years and wheat for five years in six company research centres in Sindh and three in south Punjab, he says. “We hope to get regulatory approvals and commercialise hybrid cotton and wheat crops in the next two years. 

At present, we are focused on high-yield hybrid varieties of these crops. Other varieties will follow later,” says Mr Malik, who was awarded Sitara-i-Imtiaz by the PPP government.

Hybrid rice seeds are almost seven times more expensive than regular seeds and the growers have to purchase them from seed companies every year because these cannot be stored for the next harvest. But the growers require only a small quantity of hybrid seed compared to regular seeds.

“With double the harvest and incomes, hybrid technology is more viable than conventional seed technology and, therefore, makes economic sense for farmers,” Mr Malik argues. He points out that public-sector agriculture research institutes should work to develop hybrid basmati rice to protect our heritage.

“Hybrid rice is so popular among the growers that basmati growers are also switching to this variety. Unless we offer basmati growers new high-yielding basmati varieties, I fear they will stop growing it due to higher production costs and lower yields,” he warns. Guard is also working on hybrid basmati varieties to protect the nation’s cultural heritage.

Mr Malik says the investment in agriculture research can be risky, but the returns are very good. “Development of a seed variety is not capital intensive, but it is a painstakingly slow process, taking six to seven years and involving research and field trials. 

Even after this long time, you cannot be sure of success. That’s why no one ventures into agriculture research; our businessmen want quick returns on their investments. Investing in real estate is easier and much more profitable for them. Many companies are importing hybrid rice seeds to sell in the country; only our firm has invested in the development of varieties suitable to the weather of different regions in Pakistan.”

He is very critical of the regulatory regime for seed variety approval. “Seed variety approval is a very cumbersome process in Pakistan. 

All the approving authorities are in the public sector and comprise people working for the government or government-run research institutes. They don’t want the private sector to take the lead in agriculture research and keep setting up roadblocks. In my view, the seed councils should have representation from research-oriented private companies to make the variety approval process easy.”

_Published in Dawn, The Business and Finance Weekly, November 28th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...,.
Seed ID technology of China to be introduced in Pakistan​December 15, 2022





The technology, developed by Jianghan University in China, can identify seed kinds at the molecular level and build a DNA database of seeds, assisting owners in better protecting their intellectual property rights and decreasing seed counterfeiting and adulteration.

Zhou Xusheng, the company’s Director of Pakistan Business said that fake, low-quality seeds have been weakening Pakistan’s crop productivity. The validity of seeds will be verified more readily and efficiently using the MNP marker approach, according to China Economic Net (CEN). 

For imported germplasm resources, the system can swiftly identify intellectual property owners, differentiate fundamentally derived varieties from counterfeits, and boost seed sector innovation. This MNP technique can be applied to a variety of crops, including potato, sugar cane, rice, maize, soybean, cotton, peanut, millet, and vegetable crops, among others.

Furthermore, it will expedite new variety approval, guide seed development, and promote seed quality and protection, according to Zhou.
BEIJING, Dec 14 (APP): Wuhan Qingfa Hesheng Seed Co. Ltd signed a letter of intent with Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) this month on promoting MNP marker technology in Pakistan, a method to identify plant varieties.


The method, developed by Jianghan University, China, can identify seed varieties at the molecular level and construct the DNA database of seeds, thus helping better protect owners’ Intellectual Property rights and reducing the counterfeit and adulteration of seeds.

According to Zhou Xusheng, Director of Pakistan Business of the company, fake, low-quality seeds have been undermining Pakistan’s crop production. With MNP marker method, the authenticity of seeds will be detected more easily and efficiently, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

For imported germ plasm resources, the technology can quickly clarify the intellectual property owners, distinguish essentially derived varieties from counterfeits, and encourage innovation in the seed industry.

This MNP technology can be applied to multiple crops, be it vegetative or generative propagation, such as potato, sugar cane, rice, maize, soybean, cotton, peanut, millet, and vegetable crops etc.

Moreover, according to Zhou, it will facilitate new variety approval, guide seed breeding, and promote seed quality and protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Expert for switching to new wheat varieties​Recorder








*ISLAMABAD: Agriculture expert Khan Faraz has stressed on need to create awareness among growers and farmers to switch to newly developed, tough wheat varieties to withstand the effects of climate change and provide better nutrition to people.*

Talking to _Business Recorder_, he said that the country is reportedly missing its wheat production target for the last three years due to the climate change effects, agricultural scientists claim that this year’s extraordinarily high temperatures in March and April damaged the wheat crop at the time of grain filling.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..
Punjab govt to extend subsidy to farmers for sunflower cultivation​Recorder 







*LAHORE: The Punjab government has decided to extend a subsidy to farmers interested in sunflower cultivation at the rate of Rs 5,000 per acre in a bid to encourage the growers for increasing the area under oilseed crop cultivation.*

The subsidy is being extended under the national plan to promote the production of oilseeds and bring down the import bill of edible oil, said a spokesman of the agriculture department here on Monday.

Pakistan imports edible oil worth 300 billion rupees annually, which is an enormous burden on the country’s economy. Therefore, under the national plan to promote the production of oil products, the Punjab government has decided to extend subsidies on oilseed crops.

In this regard, a subsidy is being provided to the registered farmers of Punjab province for up to 20 acres of sunflower cultivation. To avail of the subsidy amount, scratch card number bearing bags of registered companies should be bought from the shops and voucher number along with ID card number should be sent by the farmer to 8070. The growers can get Rs 1000 per acre immediately from their nearest mobile shop on receipt of SMS and receive Rs 4000 per acre after receiving SMS on crop confirmation.

The province has been divided into three parts for sunflower cultivation and the first part includes areas of South Punjab namely Dera Ghazi Khan, Rajanpur, Bahawalpur, Rahim Yar Khan, Multan, Vehari, Bahawalnagar, Muzaffargarh, Layyah, Lodhran, Bhakkar and Khanewal where the cultivation of sunflower can be done till January 31.

While in the second part Mianwali, Sargodha, Khushab, Jhang, Sahiwal, Okara, Pakpattan, Faisalabad, Toba Tek Singh, Chiniot, Sialkot, Gujranwala, Lahore, Mandi Bahauddin, Hafizabad, Kasur, Sheikhupura and Nankana Sahib fall where sunflower cultivation time has been fixed from 1st to 31st January.

In the third phase of sunflower cultivation, the period for sunflower cultivation in Narowal, Attock, Rawalpindi, Gujarat, Jhelum and Chakwal districts of North Punjab has been fixed from January to February 15.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2023


----------

